# Agricultura



## Agreste (11 Mar 2014 às 12:39)

@Postal do Algarve @Lusa



> A produção de laranja do Algarve registou uma quebra entre os 10% e os 20% na campanha deste Inverno em relação a 2013, sofrendo também uma redução na qualidade por causa da humidade excessiva, segundo os produtores.
> 
> “Tivemos menos quantidade do que em 2013 e menor qualidade”, declarou à Lusa Horácio Ferreira, um dos responsáveis da Cooperativa Agrícola de Citricultores do Algarve (Cacial).
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2014 às 12:43)

SIMA - Sistema de Informação de Mercados Agrícolas

http://www.gpp.pt/cot/

https://www.facebook.com/SIMA.Portugal


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2014 às 21:33)

Por falar em Laranja, deixo aqui este exemplar, não é do *Entroncamento*(terra dos fenomenos).







Foto tirada no Domingo, no 2ºlocal de seguimento, segundo os meus familiares pesava 600 gramas, e tiveram uma que pesava perto de 900 gramas, impressionante.

Agreste, no Algarve têm disto?


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2014 às 22:13)

Talvez tenhamos embora ainda não me tenha passado pelas mãos uma laranja de meio quilo. É fazer enxertos noutras laranjeiras a ver se pega.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2014 às 08:40)

Curiosamente, são laranjeiras bastante novas, ninguém imaginaria que as primeiras laranjas fossem deste tamanho. 
É importante referir, que tinham bastante casca e não eram doces, portanto pouco prestavam, fica a dimensão/peso fora do normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2014 às 22:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por falar em Laranja, deixo aqui este exemplar, não é do *Entroncamento*(terra dos fenomenos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jonas87, isso mais parece ser uma laranjeira que dá abóboras com esse peso  e pela casca deve ser mais azeda do sei lá o quê. 

Para mim, as variedades mais doces de laranja que conheço é a D. João e a Baía, são docinhas nem precisam de açúcar.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 18:32)

Verdade, isto foi cá uma surpresa, já era motivo suficiente para a CMTV ir lá fazer uma reportagem, tenho que mandar email. 

Quanto a mim, a mais doce é a da Baía.


----------



## meteoamador (19 Mar 2014 às 22:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosamente, são laranjeiras bastante novas, ninguém imaginaria que as primeiras laranjas fossem deste tamanho.
> É importante referir, que tinham bastante casca e não eram doces, portanto pouco prestavam, fica a dimensão/peso fora do normal.



Isso por aqui nos terrenos dos meus Avós é bastante comum resulta das misturas entre laranjeiras e limoeiros por meio de enxertos, não serve pra nada já cai na asneira de provar uma que coisa mais azeda


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2014 às 15:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosamente, são laranjeiras bastante novas, ninguém imaginaria que as primeiras laranjas fossem deste tamanho.
> É importante referir, que tinham bastante casca e não eram doces, portanto pouco prestavam, fica a dimensão/peso fora do normal.



Pela descrição... Não serão laranja-de-sevilha?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2014 às 15:56)

Paelagius disse:


> Pela descrição... Não serão laranja-de-sevilha?



Não sei, tenho que perguntar aos meus familiares.
Olhando para foto que publiquei, não consegues identificar qual é o tipo de laranja?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2014 às 22:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Pela descrição... Não serão laranja-de-sevilha?



É bem capaz de ser essa espécie, porque essa laranja é considerada azeda, há uns anos atrás quando vendia-se laranja espanhola em vez da algarvia aqui no Algarve a maioria dizia que as laranjas espanholas não valiam nada. Tenho um amigo que tem um laranjal na zona da Luz de Tavira e ele diz que os espanhóis compram excertos da laranja do Algarve para levarem para a Espanha (Andalucia), porque a nossa laranja é mais doce e tem mais qualidade que a espanhola.

O mesmo aplica-se aos morangos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 09:40)

Se alguém me poder responder.

Os meus familiares têm tentado plantar cerejeiras, e nada... as arvores não desenvolvem.  
Existirá alguma razão particular? 
Foi me dito que na zona de Mafra é uma arvore que não se dá muito bem, mas não adiantaram muito mais.
O local em questão é o da foto da assinatura.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2014 às 10:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se alguém me poder responder.
> 
> Os meus familiares têm tentado plantar cerejeiras, e nada... as arvores não desenvolvem.
> Existirá alguma razão particular?
> ...



Pode ser por falta de frio? Algumas espécies necessitam de um número mínimo de horas de frio para se desenvolverem plenamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 11:17)

Dan disse:


> Pode ser por falta de frio? Algumas espécies necessitam de um número mínimo de horas de frio para se desenvolverem plenamente.



Não tinha pensado nisso, talvez seja isso mesmo.
Como vale que é, o frio é exclusivamente nocturno, em noites de inversão.
Estive a pesquisar, e de facto é feita a referencia às horas de frio,  entre 500 a 1200 horas.
http://aphorticultura.pt/Fugas/CEREJEIRAS_FUGAS.pdf

Tenho que pesquisar mais sobre a questão do frio, e o seu significado, pois falar-se entre 500 a 1200h de frio, é muito vago, não faço a minima ideia a que temperaturas padrão se estão a referir.

Sei que existe uma zona de Sintra, onde a cerejeira dá-se bem, falo do Mucifal (cota 50m), próximo da vertente norte da serra de Sintra.

Acredito que o membro Belem saberá mais sobre o assunto, e possa aqui partilhar a sua opinião.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 17:36)

Este mapa até que é elucidativo, mas se calhar não reflecte bem a realidade, no distrito de lisboa existem vales muito frios.






Número de horas de frio (total de horas com temperaturas inferiores a 7.2ºC) acumulado desde 01 de outubro (até 30 de abril) para fruteiras em Portugal Continental), atualizado diariamente às 8:30 UTC.. Calcula-se com base nos resultados da análise objetiva do modelo de previsão numérica do tempo – ALADIN (operacional no IPMA, I.P.)


----------



## trovoadas (26 Mar 2014 às 19:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não tinha pensado nisso, talvez seja isso mesmo.
> Como vale que é, o frio é exclusivamente nocturno, em noites de inversão.
> Estive a pesquisar, e de facto é feita a referencia às horas de frio,  entre 500 a 1200 horas.
> http://aphorticultura.pt/Fugas/CEREJEIRAS_FUGAS.pdf
> ...



Boas Aqui pelo Algarve também não tenho conhecimento de nenhuma cerejeira a frutificar, conheço algumas desenvolvidas( não digo bem pois não conheço o seu normal desenvolvimento) mas que não dão fruto. Talvez na serra de Monchique exista alguns exemplares férteis, não sei...

Quanto à zona do Caldeirão, tenho um terreno virado a norte numa zona chamada "Humbria", zona fresca e húmida, onde por diversas vezes eu e o meu pai em conversa já comentamos se daria ou não cerejas naquela zona mas nunca chegámos a tentar. Segundo populares não se dá na região nem se conhecem exemplos de sucesso, embora na minha opinião penso que poderá haver muitos locais como estas chamadas "humbrias" ou alguns vales frescos em que se poderá conseguir qualquer coisa. No entanto pode ser uma produção irregular ao longo dos anos e que poderá depender de inúmeros factores. Ter as condições da cova da beira no Algarve é muito difícil


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2014 às 19:58)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas Aqui pelo Algarve também não tenho conhecimento de nenhuma cerejeira a frutificar, conheço algumas desenvolvidas( não digo bem pois não conheço o seu normal desenvolvimento) mas que não dão fruto. Talvez na serra de Monchique exista alguns exemplares férteis, não sei...
> 
> Quanto à zona do Caldeirão, tenho um terreno virado a norte numa zona chamada "Humbria", zona fresca e húmida, onde por diversas vezes eu e o meu pai em conversa já comentamos se daria ou não cerejas naquela zona mas nunca chegámos a tentar. Segundo populares não se dá na região nem se conhecem exemplos de sucesso, embora na minha opinião penso que poderá haver muitos locais como estas chamadas "humbrias" ou alguns vales frescos em que se poderá conseguir qualquer coisa. No entanto pode ser uma produção irregular ao longo dos anos e que poderá depender de inúmeros factores. Ter as condições da cova da beira no Algarve é muito difícil



Eu comprei uma há 3 anos e plantei-a junto à casa onde morava os meus avós, e não aconselho-te.  O terreno virado a sul, com a casa abrigar o vento Norte e toda a gente dizia isso não dá nada e eu torto plantei-a na mesma, quando chegou a meados de Março ficou cheia de flor e eu todo contente vou ter cá uma carrada de cerejas, passados 2 semanas a flor caiu toda e nem 1 cerejazinha para amostra , no Inverno seguinte secou e lá se foi a minha árvore favorita como eu gostava de ter uma cerejeira onde pudesse lambuzar-me mas aqui no Algarve se eu quero cerejas tenho que comprá-las ao preço do ouro.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2014 às 20:34)

Obrigado pelos relatos, segundo li há especies de cerejeiras que não necessitam de tantas horas de frio, talvez seja uma dessas que se deu bem na tal localidade do concelho de Sintra.

Em conversa com o meu familiar sobre a cerejeira, ele falou no tipo de solo, como o motivo do não desenvolvimento da arvore, pelos visto não tem muito a ver com isso.

O vale ate têm bastante frio, as inversões são fortes, possivelmente as tais horas de frio também estão relacionadas com t.maximas baixas, o que é impossível acontecer por lá.


----------



## CptRena (26 Mar 2014 às 21:48)

Tenho uma cerejeira aqui em casa. Até costuma dar algumas cerejas, mas é difícil chegar a prová-las. Os melros despacham-nas primeiro. 
Também há aqui em casa 2 gingeiras. Essas sim costumam carregar bem e, apesar dos melros também lhes atacarem com força, ainda sobram bastantes.


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2014 às 00:10)

Que variedades escolher?

Dentro das variedades que há disponíveis nos viveiros de árvores de fruto, pode escolher a que se enquadra melhor no seu gosto. Se preferir uma cereja grande, doce e suculenta escolha, por exemplo, a “Summit”, a “Sweetheart” ou a “De Saco”, variedade portuguesa classificada como muito doce. Por outro lado, se aprecia frutos doces mas com maior acidez poderá optar pelas variedades “Lapins” e “Skeena”. 

Se quiser plantar apenas uma árvore escolha uma variedade autofértil, tal como a “Skeena”, a “Sweetheart” ou a “Stella”. No entanto, aconselhe-se com o viveirista sobre a melhor opção tendo em conta a sua preferência e as características do local onde será plantada. Assegure-se que a sua árvore apresenta bom estado sanitário de modo a ter uma boa produtividade durante longos anos.

http://aphorticultura.pt/Fugas/CEREJEIRAS_FUGAS.pdf

Outro factor muito importante são as horas de frio na zona onde estão plantadas. Há variedades que necessitam de 800 a 1000 horas mas também há outras que somente necessitam de 200 horas.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/produtos.especificos/fruta/


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Mar 2014 às 00:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> jonas87, isso mais parece ser uma laranjeira que dá abóboras com esse peso  e pela casca deve ser mais azeda do sei lá o quê.
> 
> Para mim, as variedades mais doces de laranja que conheço é a D. João e a Baía, são docinhas nem precisam de açúcar.



Só vi isto agora. Numa laranjeira que tenho em Sesimbra, com pouco mais de 1 metro de altura, deu 16 laranjas da última vez, todas grandes mas das quais se destacam duas, uma com 750 g e outra com 700 g. A novidade é que além de não terem muita casca, eram bem doces


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 22:44)

Algarvio1980/Agreste, vocês aí no Algarve já têm nêsperas maduras?
Aqui na zona pouco falta,esperemos que seja um ano tão bom como o do ano passado.


----------



## Agreste (24 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

Aqui no jardim do prédio da frente já as apanharam todas.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2014 às 19:06)

Nem deixaram umas para os melros? 
Bem posso esperar pelas minhas,tardam em amadurecer.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2014 às 23:29)

Primeiro morango do ano, já foi comido 







As framboesas também vão nascendo 






A Nespereira já esta carregada de fruto e falando em melros, esta tarde veio-me um a calhar ao jardim, ainda juvenil, mal voa, já lhe deixei lá umas nêsperas e uns bocadinhos de maçã a ver se come.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

Geiras disse:


> ...e falando em melros, esta tarde veio-me um a calhar ao jardim, ainda juvenil, mal voa, já lhe deixei lá umas nêsperas e uns bocadinhos de maçã a ver se come.



Olha...habitua-os a comer desses frutos e rapidamente vais-te arrepender.
Por cá os pássaros, nomeadamente os melros, tem um voraz apetite por frutos vermelhos...os malandros!
Boas colheitas!


----------



## Geiras (29 Abr 2014 às 00:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olha...habitua-os a comer desses frutos e rapidamente vais-te arrepender.
> Por cá os pássaros, nomeadamente os melros, tem um voraz apetite por frutos vermelhos...os malandros!
> Boas colheitas!



Até me fazem um favor, estraga-se muita nêspera por ano, é muita produção!!
Isso e figos, mas esses só lá para Agosto


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2014 às 00:31)

Geiras disse:


> Até me fazem um favor, estraga-se muita nêspera por ano, é muita produção!!
> Isso e figos, mas esses só lá para Agosto



Está bem composta.
Ainda tenho que esperar uns tempos pela minha, a localização determina e muito amadurecimento tardio, topo de uma colina, local muito ventoso. 
O calor do próximo f.d.s vai ser benéfico, a ver vamos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2014 às 21:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algarvio1980/Agreste, vocês aí no Algarve já têm nêsperas maduras?
> Aqui na zona pouco falta,esperemos que seja um ano tão bom como o do ano passado.



As que tenho na horta do meu pai, já estão boas para comer e eu adoro apanhar da árvore e comer logo.  Aqui, onde moro, temos 2 nespereiras mas ainda estão meio azedas porque não estão bem maduras e mesmo assim os melros e as melras de 2 pernas não as deixam ficar maduras limpam todas e claro depois existem uns passarocos chamados melros que também ajudam à festa.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2014 às 21:33)

Geiras, aí está a minha, ainda é novata, mas pronto, já dá para encher a barriga. 






Produção massiva.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mai 2014 às 16:50)

Já aí tens muita nêspera 

Os morangos deixa lá que os meus também não estão nada de jeito, muito pouco ainda


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2014 às 21:29)

Framboeseira carregada, aqui um exemplar


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2014 às 07:47)

Ai as malditas geadas...


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 01:06)

Boa noite,

As vindimas estão prestes a começar.

Esperemos que a chuva desta semana não seja em demasia e que contribua para uma boa colheita.


----------



## rubenpires93 (12 Set 2014 às 06:06)

Alguém consegue dar feedback dos Castanheiros? Será um bom ano de castanha?

Agradecia respostas.
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2014 às 21:57)

rubenpires disse:


> Alguém consegue dar feedback dos Castanheiros? Será um bom ano de castanha?
> 
> Agradecia respostas.
> Cumprimentos,



Em princípio será um bom ano de castanha... esta chuva é preciosa para "engordar" a castanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Uva da boa. 
Este ano carregou bem.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 22:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uva da boa.
> Este ano carregou bem.



Isto foi em que localidade? 
Belos cachos sim senhora


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2014 às 22:33)

rubenpires disse:


> Isto foi em que localidade?
> Belos cachos sim senhora



A aldeia chama-se *Pedra Amassada*, pertence ao concelho de *Mafra*.
O terreno encontra-se numa encosta exposta a sul, portanto, bem solarenga.


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2014 às 22:43)

Decidi a partir de hoje que vou meter umas fotos e retratar os meus dias na quinta, trato uma quinta e vou partilhar as minhas aventuras :-)

Ficam umas fotos que tirei a algumas culturas que tive neste verão.

Batata branca, a mais conhecida  Kennebec, arranqueias em Agosto mas não tirei nenhuma foto as batatas.






cebolas, tomateiros, Courgettes, pimenteiros, e batata vermelha Stemster ao fundo.






A colheita das cebolas 






Não tenho mais fotos de momentos das restantes colheitas, mas posso dizer que os tomateiros produziram muito bem e continuam a dar fortemente, mas a chuva esta a rachalos muito, os pimenteiros tb estão dar bem e as batas vermelhas ainda não as arranquei, éra para as arrancar na segunda feira mas com esta chuva toda esta impossível, apenas lhes cortei a rama.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Set 2014 às 20:12)

esta chuva não ajuda em nada as vindimas


----------



## Norther (22 Set 2014 às 23:24)

camrov8 disse:


> esta chuva não ajuda em nada as vindimas



A quem o dizes, estou a espera que este tempo acalme, a cachos de uva que desapareceram, apodreceram


----------



## meteoamador (23 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Iniciam-se as vindimas por estes lados:






As preservativas até eram boas mas o mau tempo dos últimos dias fez muitos estragos.


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2014 às 11:46)

Elevados prejuízos na cultura do tomate no ribatejo e o problema dos seguros agrícolas. 

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/dinhe...te-no-ribatejo-sofreram-prejuizos-entre-25-30


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Não haverá neste momento um defice de horas de frio?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

camrov8 disse:


> O frio na Europa é muito importante para a agricultura, já experimentaram germinar sementes de maçã ou rosas ou assim, e importante pois muitas plantas necessitam dele para um bom desenvolvimento como as nossas vinhas e soutos



No outro dia contaram-me que a pêra-rocha da zona de Alcobaça é bastante boa devido a vários factores, e um deles estavada relacionado com as noites frias da região, não tinha ideia da importância do frio na produção de pêra-rocha, possivelmente aplica-se o mesmo a maça.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

São espécies que necessitam de um determinado número de horas de frio para poderem ter uma boa produção.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

para germinar muitas sementes da Europa necessitam de estratificação de frio, pois possuem uma substancia que que só se degrada com um certo numero de horas de temperaturas baixas. E não só para a vinha é importante o frio para entrarem em dormência e depois terem forças para rebentar na primavera


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Como os Limoais fazem parte da paisagem do Oeste, aqui ficam duas fotos, estes citrinos seguem para cooperativa da zona(Frutoeste) e de seguida rumam para as grandes superfícies comerciais nacionais.











O propriétario, inteligentemente, fez um charco,que é alimentado através de uma nascente e agua da chuva que vem de outra pequena represa a 500 metros do terreno.


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2015 às 21:46)

Deixo umas fotos da encosta da Gardunha que cada vez mais se veste de branco nesta altura do ano, a cada ano a mais cerejeiras e a visão deste lado da Cova da beira é magnifica.
















esta não é minha, retireia da net mas é para ter uma noção como fica a encosta, esta uma pequena vertente da serra.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2015 às 05:12)

Norther disse:


> Deixo umas fotos da encosta da Gardunha que cada vez mais se veste de branco nesta altura do ano, a cada ano a mais cerejeiras e a visão deste lado da Cova da beira é magnifica.



 magífica sem dúvida! Que lindas fotos! E gosto muito de ver a Estrela em fundo, ainda tem umas áreas com neve.
Nunca vi este espectáculo ao vivo, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2015 às 11:11)

Vale a pena StormRic uma visita... conheço bem! 
A serra, as lendas a ela associadas, a aldeia histórica de Castelo Novo, a vila de Alpedrinha, Alcongosta, Casal da Serra, São Fiel... ai que saudades!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2015 às 22:21)

É impressão minha ou as nespreiras estão um pouco atrasadas comparativamente ao ano passado?
Aqui na zona fico com essa ideia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2015 às 13:10)

Por aqui jonas_87, algumas nespereiras, já tem os seus frutos maduros, uma vizinha minha tem uma, e já deu aqui para a minha familia uns 2 ou 3 quilos delas, ainda no final do mes de abril. Por outro lado as minhas nespereiras, ainda estão atrasadas, talvez só lá para o final deste mes, é que devem, estar maduras.


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2015 às 17:44)

> O mau tempo registado na segunda-feira destruiu entre 60 a 70% da cereja do concelho de Resende, no norte do distrito de Viseu, disse hoje à agência Lusa um produtor.
> 
> "Esteve um vento bastante forte e destruiu-nos uma grande parte da produção de cereja deste ano, se calhar entre 60 a 70%. Isto só visto", afirmou o presidente da associação de promoção CER Resende -- Cerejas de Resende, Rogério Silva.


http://www.sol.pt/noticia/389704


----------



## Paulo H (6 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

Vince disse:


> http://www.sol.pt/noticia/389704



Além do vento, a chuva provoca rachamento na cereja quando está madura ou a 1-2 semanas de ficar madura, impossibilitando a sua comercialização.


----------



## lm1960 (6 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

Boas,

Em relação á localização dos pomares na região Oeste,tenho conhecimento que foi plantado um pomar com cerca de 20/30 hectares
junto á barragem do Alqueva, 
Este terreno é propriedade de um produtor do Oeste e, se o resultado for satisfatório, poderá passar a uma centena de hectares.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2015 às 17:51)

Já começei a comer esta semana da minha produção própria, só para consumo de casa, framboesas amarelas, e as vermelhas mais um dia ou dois também já dá para começar a colher. Ainda nao dão em grande quantidade, pois estão plantadas á menos de 1 ano. No final do mes de Abril, já plantei mais uma linha de framboesas. E morangos também nao faltam por aqui, tenho mais de 100 pés deles. Os mirtilos continuam a crescem a bom ritmo.
Depois entretanto vem as frutas maiores como peras e maças, as peras nao há em grande quantidade, mas pode ser que sejam boas de qualidade.
Agora as maças, como eu costumo dizer e bem, tem mais frutos que folhas.
Os meus limoeiros também tem dado quilos de limoes, que nós oferecemos aos vizinhos para nao se estragarem, assim como as laranjas.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2015 às 10:48)

Boas @Pedro1993 , uma questão, as ameixieiras dos meus familiares de Mafra estão carregadas que é uma coisa louca, por aí acontece o mesmo?
Eles disseram logo que é um ano de muita ameixa, venha ela, excelente fruto. 
Talvez esteja relacionado com o maior numero de horas de sol, não?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 11:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Pedro1993 , uma questão, as ameixieiras dos meus familiares de Mafra estão carregadas que é uma coisa louca, por aí acontece o mesmo?
> Eles disseram logo que é um ano de muita ameixa, venha ela, excelente fruto.
> Talvez esteja relacionado com o maior numero de horas de sol, não?



Boas jonas_87, por aqui as ameixieiras também estão bem carregadas, apesar de ser um fruto que eu nao aprecio. As ameixieiras já estão a começar a deitar fora os frutos que nao vingam, para os outros que ficam, poderem crescer e desenvolverem-se. 
Sim vai ser um ano de boas ameixas, agora nao sei se estará relacionada com um maior numero de horas de sol. 
O dia aqui já começou com a apanha de uma caixinha de framboesas vermelhas e amarelas, bem boas.
Os mirtilos já estão a começar a ficarem rosados, ou seja estão a começar a amadurecer.
A agricultura e eu nascemos de mãos dadas, se eu tivesse algum capital próprio, até me metia num projecto do Proder, mas quem sabe um dia...


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 12:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Pedro1993 , uma questão, as ameixieiras dos meus familiares de Mafra estão carregadas que é uma coisa louca, por aí acontece o mesmo?
> Eles disseram logo que é um ano de muita ameixa, venha ela, excelente fruto.
> Talvez esteja relacionado com o maior numero de horas de sol, não?



Há anos assim, em que as ameixoeiras simplesmente frutificam mais que no ano anterior. Mas também pode dever-se a que não tenha ocorrido chuva na floração (naqueles 2-3 dias em que ocorre polinização).

Este ano tive mais cuidado com as ameixoeiras (rainha cláudia) que plantei há 3 anos, pois foram atacadas pelo piolho no ano passado, o fruto caiu e pouco cresceram. Este ano estão bem saudáveis, com crescimento notável.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 12:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já começei a comer esta semana da minha produção própria, só para consumo de casa, framboesas amarelas, e as vermelhas mais um dia ou dois também já dá para começar a colher. Ainda nao dão em grande quantidade, pois estão plantadas á menos de 1 ano. No final do mes de Abril, já plantei mais uma linha de framboesas. E morangos também nao faltam por aqui, tenho mais de 100 pés deles. Os mirtilos continuam a crescem a bom ritmo.
> Depois entretanto vem as frutas maiores como peras e maças, as peras nao há em grande quantidade, mas pode ser que sejam boas de qualidade.
> Agora as maças, como eu costumo dizer e bem, tem mais frutos que folhas.
> Os meus limoeiros também tem dado quilos de limoes, que nós oferecemos aos vizinhos para nao se estragarem, assim como as laranjas.



Os limoeiros produzem sempre mais do que precisamos.

Iniciei produção de morango (variedade diamante) há 3 anos, praticamente sem custos:

- mar 2013: 1 planta comprada e plantada junto a uma nascente. Obtive talvez entre 0.5 a 1kg de morangos.
- nov 2013: 160 pés plantados, todos filhos (estolões) da planta original, portanto sem custos acrescidos.
- dez 2014: 240 pés, dos quais mantive 80 do ano anterior e plantei novos 160 dos estolões novos.

Esta variedade tem boas características (tamanho, sabor, doce), e no local onde tenho apenas rego aos fins de semana. Em 2014 colhi morangos entre 03 de maio e 23 de novembro, tendo rendido 60kg.

Este ano comecei a colher morangos no 01 de maio, portanto sensivelmente à mesma data. Só na última semana colhi 12kg contra os 4,7kg da mesma semana no ano passado.

Faço uma estatística, para compreender melhor a produção, floração / frutificação, no que respeita a outras variáveis: chuva/regas, insolação, temperatura média.. Acho divertido conjugar meteorologia com agricultura, aprendemos muito com as plantas!

Em paralelo, tenho melancias, melões e meloas. As plantas ainda estão sem grande desenvolvimento, meio adormecidas, algumas com certo sofrimento pois não gostam de temperaturas frescas (em especial à noite), o ideal é Tmin>16C e Tmáx entre os 25C e os 34C.

Tenho também mirtilos (bluecrop, duke, legacy e outra variedade). Em C.Branco uma das variedades de mirtilo já tem 2 ou 3 bagos a mudar de cor, a vergar com muitos frutos, pois já tem 1,4m de altura (4 anos de idade após plantação).


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 12:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Há anos assim, em que as ameixoeiras simplesmente frutificam mais que no ano anterior. Mas também pode dever-se a que não tenha ocorrido chuva na floração (naqueles 2-3 dias em que ocorre polinização).
> 
> Este ano tive mais cuidado com as ameixoeiras (rainha cláudia) que plantei há 3 anos, pois foram atacadas pelo piolho no ano passado, o fruto caiu e pouco cresceram. Este ano estão bem saudáveis, com crescimento notável.



Sim, já os mais antigos costumavam dizer que nao é bom chover durante a floração. O piolho, e lepra dos pessegueiros é sempre chato porque atrasa o desenvolvimento normal da árvores, felizmente por aqui este ano a lepra nao foi em grande quantidade, tendo eles bem carregados de pessegos e como bom crescimento vegetativo. Conheço bem essa variedade da rainha D. Cláudia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 12:37)

Paulo H disse:


> Os limoeiros produzem sempre mais do que precisamos.
> 
> Iniciei produção de morango (variedade diamante) há 3 anos, praticamente sem custos:
> 
> ...



Sim, lá isso é bem verdade os citrinos, as laranjeiras e os limoeiros produzem sempre em grande quantidade, ainda tenho muitos quilos de limões para dar.
Já vi que nos morangueiros nao consegui competir contigo. 
Acho interessante esses dados que tu vais apontando.
Infelizmente os mirtilos e as framboesas ainda sao uma novidade, só descobri muita coisa sobre eles pela net, e por aqui ainda poucas pessoas tem e é só para consumo caseiro com eu.
Os meus mirtilos ainda só os mudeis para a terra em fevereiro deste ano, mas antes já estavam num vaso, sao da variedade Darrow.
E ainda tenho uma groselheira que comprei tambem esta primavera.
Já me esquecia também das figueiras da índia, que nao sei se conhecem, os antigos plantavam para delimitação dos terrenos, e nem davam valor ao figo da índia. 
Breve coloco aqui umas fotos.
Melancia tenho na minha horta, onde tenho um pouco de tudo, desde pepinos, courgettes, etc

P.S- já estou a ver que também percebes deste assuntos dos pequenos frutos, como lhe chamam.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 13:15)

Julgo ser muito positivo, aproveitar o tópico, para partilhar boas práticas nas diversas culturas.

No fundo, o sucesso está ligado a vários ingredientes:
- Adequação das variedades às condições edafoclimáticas (solo+clima)
- Proteção contra condições meteorológicas adversas (vento, geada, alagamento dos solos..)
- Medidas preventivas que minimizem ação de animais (javalis visitam a quinta para beber água) e aves (comem cereja, mas não comem morangos)
- Rega na quantidade certa, à hora mais adequada para a cultura
- Controlo de pragas e doenças
- Evitar sempre que possível o uso de fitoquímicos, tendo em conta que as abelhas trabalham a nosso favor, assim como outros bichinhos.
- Boas práticas culturais
- Muito trabalho e dedicação.
- Adaptar os tratos culturais à nossa disponibilidade

Imaginem o meu caso:
Tenho um pomar a 40km de distância (perto de Proença-a-Nova), sem água canalizada nem eletricidade. A nascente está ao mesmo nível do terreno das culturas. Como posso assegurar rega diária, se me desloco apenas 1 vez por semana para regar com motor?
No tempo dos meus avós, construíram um tanque, para onde esgota a água da nascente, sendo aproveitada para rega com motor, pois o tanque está uns 2m abaixo do nível do terreno.

Soluções:
- Tenho um curral, situado uns 4m acima do terreno. Coloquei um depósito para recolher água da chuva.
- Implementei um sistema de rega por gravidade, com gotejadores, alimentado a partir do depósito elevado. Mas como o gotejamento era contínuo, tive de adotar outra solução: coloquei uma válvula programável de rega (daquelas de 35EUR com pilha de 9V), mas não funcionou como pretendia. Precisava de 5m de elevação (0.5bar de pressão), como resolvi? Elevei o tubo do depósito até chegar aos 5m de altura, depois desci à válvula e aspirei o tubo, para ficar ferrado (cheio de água), assim com uma coluna de água de 5m tinha 0.5bar garantidos (apesar do deposito estar a 4m de altura máxima) e a válvula arrancou logo com a programação da duração e frequência de rega. Tenho assim tudo regado diariamente, sem preocupações, com poucos custos.

Desvantagens:
- O caudal da rega, com tubo de 16mm, apenas me dá para uns 60m de tubo (com uns 80 gotejadores), pois dado o comprimento da rega, quando termina o tempo, pouco regou na extremidade. Tive que fazer uma bifurcação à saída da válvula (para equalizar), mas ainda não é a solução ideal.

A solução ideal para mim, era um sistema com painel solar + bateria + bomba submersível + interrutor horário, mas nunca me ficava por menos de 200EUR.

Como veem, existem variados assuntos para este tópico, espero que colhamos frutos da troca de experiencias!


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 13:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já vi que nos morangueiros nao consegui competir contigo.
> Acho interessante esses dados que tu vais apontando.



Aponto no Excel, com gráficos e tudo! 

Relativamente aos morangos, é mais fácil do que parece! Eles querem Sol para frutificar, terra não muito compactada e fertilizada, rega (dia sim, dia não), mas com boa drenagem.

Algumas notas:

1) Prefiro renovar as plantas todos os anos.

Plantas novas, têm menos folhagem, logo recebem mais insolação e passam menos sede (quanto mais folhas têm, mais perdem água). Produzem frutos maiores e começam a produzir mais cedo, e eliminamos a hipótese de propagar doenças do ano anterior.

2) A terra deve ser cavada todos os anos, pois as plantas esgotam os recursos.
A incorporação de matéria orgânica (folhagens) é positiva, já o adubo deve ser do tipo adequado, na quantidade certa e nos momentos certos, senão vai prejudicar as raízes do morangueiro, ou fazer crescer quando não deve. Ainda estou a experimentar, mas tenho usado adubo azul NPK: 12 + 8 + 16 (+3 +25).

3) Prefiro plantar variedades dias longos, logo a partir de outubro / novembro. Assim na primavera estão já bem desenvolvidos, para iniciar floração.

4) Planto no cimo de cambalhões, para que a água da chuva ou da rega, não alague os frutos, evitando o apodrecimento.
Uso um espaçamento de 33cm para assegurar melhor insolação, pois no Verão estarão cobertos de folhagem abundante e tocam
uns nos outros.

5) Ao colher os frutos, aproveito para retirar as folhas velhas ou aquelas que comecem a apresentar manchas avermelhadas,
para evitar propagação de doenças, e porque essas folhas velhas já de nada servem, perdem água por evaporação!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 14:43)

Sim, eu também costumo renovar os morangos todos os anos, e as regas também é dia sim dia não, rego alguns de gota-a-gota, onde estão mais concentrados, e outros rego manualmente. Como fertilizante para os morangueiros, e para as restantes árvores que plantei este inverno, criando um pomar pequeno, cerca de 15 árvores, porque a água por aqui escasseia principalmente no verão, uso estrume de animais como de cavalo, cabra e galinha, mas na dose certa para "queimar" as raízes e nunca se deve meter logo em cima delas.
Também planto em cima de camalhoes, com cobertura de palha ou caruma de pinheiro, para evitar a evaporação e vai apodrecendo, criando matéria organica, o mesmo faço nas caldeira das árvores, regando só semanalmente porque ainda são novas.
Essas árvores de fruto fora todas enxertadas por mim e pelo meu pai, em outras árvores silvestres, mas compatíveis, só comprei no mercado semanal duas cerejeiras que tem crescido a olhos vistos, uma é preta e outra vermelha, por causa da polinização.
Comprei ainda um pessegueiro paraguaio, daqueles achatos como ve nos supermercados á venda, mas está um pouco atrasado no crescimento.


Paulo H disse:


> Aponto no Excel, com gráficos e tudo!
> 
> Relativamente aos morangos, é mais fácil do que parece! Eles querem Sol para frutificar, terra não muito compactada e fertilizada, rega (dia sim, dia não), mas com boa drenagem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 14:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu também costumo renovar os morangos todos os anos, e as regas também é dia sim dia não, rego alguns de gota-a-gota, onde estão mais concentrados, e outros rego manualmente. Como fertilizante para os morangueiros, e para as restantes árvores que plantei este inverno, criando um pomar pequeno, cerca de 15 árvores, porque a água por aqui escasseia principalmente no verão, uso estrume de animais como de cavalo, cabra e galinha, mas na dose certa para "queimar" as raízes e nunca se deve meter logo em cima delas.
> Também planto em cima de camalhoes, com cobertura de palha ou caruma de pinheiro, para evitar a evaporação e vai apodrecendo, criando matéria organica, o mesmo faço nas caldeira das árvores, regando só semanalmente porque ainda são novas.
> Essas árvores de fruto fora todas enxertadas por mim e pelo meu pai, em outras árvores silvestres, mas compatíveis, só comprei no mercado semanal duas cerejeiras que tem crescido a olhos vistos, uma é preta e outra vermelha, por causa da polinização.
> Comprei ainda um pessegueiro paraguaio, daqueles achatos como ve nos supermercados á venda, mas está um pouco atrasado no crescimento.



Verifico que o trato cultural que praticas nos morangueiros é o mais correto!

Também tenho árvores, na maioria cerejeiras ainda novas, de variedades diferentes (amadurece 1 por semana, desde 15 maio até ao fim de junho), embora já tenha colhido 2kg de cereja na semana passada da variedade Big Burlat (também fica preta, de pé curto (pecíolo), tinta por dentro). Aprendi a enxertar com o meu pai!  Agora tenho lá cerejeiras, pessegueiro, damasqueiro, nespereira, figueiras, ameixoeiras, oliveiras e ainda 2 castanheiros.

De frutos silvestres, tenho groselhas vermelhas, groselhas pretas, groselha uva crispa, os morangos e os mirtilos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Verifico que o trato cultural que praticas nos morangueiros é o mais correto!
> 
> Também tenho árvores, na maioria cerejeiras ainda novas, de variedades diferentes (amadurece 1 por semana, desde 15 maio até ao fim de junho), embora já tenha colhido 2kg de cereja na semana passada da variedade Big Burlat (também fica preta, de pé curto (pecíolo), tinta por dentro). Aprendi a enxertar com o meu pai!  Agora tenho lá cerejeiras, pessegueiro, damasqueiro, nespereira, figueiras, ameixoeiras, oliveiras e ainda 2 castanheiros.
> 
> De frutos silvestres, tenho groselhas vermelhas, groselhas pretas, groselha uva crispa, os morangos e os mirtilos.



Muto bem, nao podemos deixar morrer as sabedorias dos mais antigos. As minhas cerejeiras ainda sao novinhas, ainda vao demorar a produzir, aqui por este lados nao se costuma avistar muitas cerejeiras, o clima daqui nao é muito favorável á produção.
Eu tenho também uma groselha vermelha, morangos, framboesas, mirtilos, e ginjas que também são abundantes aqui. Como eu digo as gijas são as cerejas do pobres, por aqui encontram-se á venda nos supermercados por quase 4 euros o quilo. Depois tenho cerca de 50 pereiras antigas, algumas já centenárias que eu vou olhando por elas e podando a cada inverno, essas são de terrenos andandonados, e macieiras, tembém estão bem carregadas. Quando elas tiverem em plena colheita, já nao compro mais fruta. Come-se o que há na época.
Dá-me pena ver essas árvores tão antigas morrerem, e eu até é uma coisa que gosto de fazer, é podar árvores de fruto, também aprendi com o meu pai.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mai 2015 às 15:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Muto bem, nao podemos deixar morrer as sabedorias dos mais antigos. As minhas cerejeiras ainda sao novinhas, ainda vao demorar a produzir, aqui por este lados nao se costuma avistar muitas cerejeiras, o clima daqui nao é muito favorável á produção.
> Eu tenho também uma groselha vermelha, morangos, framboesas, mirtilos, e ginjas que também são abundantes aqui. Como eu digo as gijas são as cerejas do pobres, por aqui encontram-se á venda nos supermercados por quase 4 euros o quilo. Depois tenho cerca de 50 pereiras antigas, algumas já centenárias que eu vou olhando por elas e podando a cada inverno, essas são de terrenos andandonados, e macieiras, tembém estão bem carregadas. Quando elas tiverem em plena colheita, já nao compro mais fruta. Come-se o que há na época.
> Dá-me pena ver essas árvores tão antigas morrerem, e eu até é uma coisa que gosto de fazer, é podar árvores de fruto, também aprendi com o meu pai.



Sim concordo! É muito importante a sabedoria dos antigos, que é a mais adequada para cada local que tem o seu tipo de terra e clima específicos. Mas também podemos inovar aqui e ali, com novos métodos de rega (a água é um bem precioso e nem sempre estamos lá quando é preciso), novas variedades,...

No meu caso, a terra encontra-se cercada de pinhal, que tinha ardido por completo em 2002. Desse incendio, apenas se salvaram uma figueira e algumas oliveiras (ainda rebentaram) em 2003, tendo plantado 2 cerejeiras nesse ano. Depois, por motivos de saúde dos meus pais, ficou abandonada. Até que em 2010 decidi por meus próprios meios recuperar a terra, tinha silvas, mato, estêvas com quase 2m de altura, só se via praticamente o telhado em ruinas do curral antigo e as 2 cerejeiras de 2002 que mais pareciam paus de vassoura!  Cortei e queimei tudo ao longo de meses, reconstrui o telhado, cavei e plantei novas árvores tendo enxertado algumas nos anos seguintes (cerejeiras).

Dá gosto ver uma terra recuperada, pois quem passasse por lá nunca iria imaginar que aquilo já deu frutos. Uma terra com árvores sempre tem mais valor e alegra a vista quando frutificam.

PS: No caso dos morangos e hortícolas, tenho sorte, pois não há caracóis no meio do pinhal! Assim posso dizer que não uso pesticidas, são praticamente biológicos, não fosse o adubo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mai 2015 às 16:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim concordo! É muito importante a sabedoria dos antigos, que é a mais adequada para cada local que tem o seu tipo de terra e clima específicos. Mas também podemos inovar aqui e ali, com novos métodos de rega (a água é um bem precioso e nem sempre estamos lá quando é preciso), novas variedades,...
> 
> No meu caso, a terra encontra-se cercada de pinhal, que tinha ardido por completo em 2002. Desse incendio, apenas se salvaram uma figueira e algumas oliveiras (ainda rebentaram) em 2003, tendo plantado 2 cerejeiras nesse ano. Depois, por motivos de saúde dos meus pais, ficou abandonada. Até que em 2010 decidi por meus próprios meios recuperar a terra, tinha silvas, mato, estêvas com quase 2m de altura, só se via praticamente o telhado em ruinas do curral antigo e as 2 cerejeiras de 2002 que mais pareciam paus de vassoura!  Cortei e queimei tudo ao longo de meses, reconstrui o telhado, cavei e plantei novas árvores tendo enxertado algumas nos anos seguintes (cerejeiras).
> 
> ...



Fazes muito bem, nós também recuperamos um terrenos com cerca de 4 ha que tem quase 60 oliveiras, era do meus avos, foram todas limpas agora em janeiro e fevereiro, e deram um reboque de lenha. Elas agora já vem a rebentar novamente e já nao parecem as mesmas, já nao eram limpas á mais de 20 anos. Já tens mais sorte do que eu porque, eu tenho aqui caracóis aos montes, mas tambem nao recorro a pesticidas, apanho-os manualmente, e tambem já experimentei a armadilha com cerveja e de facto dá resultado.
Aqui em casa, lá vão dando uma trincas nos morangos, mas na horta, nao se salva um, comem mesmo tudo, quando eles estão no ponto de maturação.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mai 2015 às 23:04)

Paulo H disse:


> Iniciei produção de morango (variedade diamante) há 3 anos, praticamente sem custos:
> 
> - mar 2013: 1 planta comprada e plantada junto a uma nascente. Obtive talvez entre 0.5 a 1kg de morangos.
> - nov 2013: 160 pés plantados, todos filhos (estolões) da planta original, portanto sem custos acrescidos.
> - dez 2014: 240 pés, dos quais mantive 80 do ano anterior e plantei novos 160 dos estolões novos.


Eu tenho uns 30 pés de morangueiros dessa variedade e até têm produzido bem, mas nunca deram guias para novas plantas. Tenho feito a propagação através de novos rebentos que nascem junto à planta principal, mas torna-se dificil separar, pois partem com facilidade e têm pouca raiz. 
Outro problema é que parte da produção é atacada pelas lemas e por uns bichos como os mil-pés.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mai 2015 às 00:18)

DaniFR disse:


> Eu tenho uns 30 pés de morangueiros dessa variedade e até têm produzido bem, mas nunca deram guias para novas plantas. Tenho feito a propagação através de novos rebentos que nascem junto à planta principal, mas torna-se dificil separar, pois partem com facilidade e têm pouca raiz.
> Outro problema é que parte da produção é atacada pelas lemas e por uns bichos como os mil-pés.



É estranho de facto, 30 plantas não produzirem guias. Ainda não tenho resposta para isso. A verdade é que da planta original, junto à nascente (nunca precisei de regar), deu 5 guias, por sua vez cada uma deu mais 5, por aí fora, num total de 159. Mas no ano passado a mesma planta (avó) já só produziu umas 20 plantas, ou seja, varia de ano para ano.

Outro facto, junto à nascente, começa a produzir guias em finais de agosto. Mas as 159 plantas restantes foram plantadas em cambalhões distantes da nascente (menos água disponível no solo), sendo que começam a produzir guias logo em junho (praticamente colho morangos e corto as guias novas todos os fins de semana).

Tenho 2 hipóteses, dado que o terreno é o mesmo, mas junto à nascente é mais sombrio, mas sempre com humidade no solo.

Hipótese 1: se a planta tem água em abundância, começa a produzir guias no fim do verão (normal). Se passar sede, começa a procurar alternativas de propagação mais cedo (novas guias logo em junho), como se fosse uma estratégia para procurar água.

Hipótese 2: locais com mais insolação, provocam um desenvolvimento mais rápido, passando em pouco tempo à fase de propagação através de guias (1 mês após início de produção de morangos).

Ainda não tenho certezas, só hipóteses..


----------



## DaniFR (23 Mai 2015 às 15:12)

Os morangueiros que falei são este:











Estes estão em vasos e têm produzido bem, tenho outros tantos na terra, mas como estão numa zona mais sombria produzem pouco. Tenho que arranjar um local defenitivo no quintal, só espero que não sirvam de alimento para os melros.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Mai 2015 às 17:26)

DaniFR disse:


> Os morangueiros que falei são este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom!

Por sorte, os pássaros não comem morangos.

Na minha quinta, no meio do pinhal, há pássaros do todo o tipo, incluindo melros e não os comem. Já as cerejas..


----------



## Cenomaniano (25 Mai 2015 às 18:09)

Pois, precisamente, essas guias que cortas, essas sim, são as guias para novas plantas. Claro que ainda não têm raiz mas se as encostares à terra e lhes deres água, em breve fazem-se novas plantas e começam a dar flor/fruto.
Falo por experiência, pois a partir de 2 plantas compradas há 2 anos, já tenho 30 e tal pés. Já deram fruto (pequeno) no final de Fevereiro e já vão na 2ª floração com mais a caminho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2015 às 09:35)

Bem tal como tinha prometido, aqui vai umas fotos do meus frutos vermelhos.
A colheita de hoje foi boa, ainda  nao tinha apanhado tantas como hoje.
A framboeseira amarela hoje só deu uma, mas tem mais a amadurecer.








Mirtilo da variedade Duke, ainda só provei no fim de semana passado, ainda é novinho, mais um dia ou dois e tão bons para apanhar.








Mirtilo da variedade Darrow, ainda estão em crescimento.








Vista sobre as minha "meninas" framboesas, plantadas em camalhão, e empalhamento entre linha. Estão aqui plantadas desde setembro, mas antes já estiveram a enraizar num vaso, tem cerca de 1 ano no total. Já tenho uma segunda linha posta desde abril, ainda falta colocar a armação


----------



## james (2 Jun 2015 às 14:07)

Estive hoje a aparar o meu relvado e a relva esta ressequida , nada normal para esta altura do ano . 

Vejo também que o crescimento das plantas esta também quase estagnado. 

Tal como tenho dito noutros tópicos , estamos a viver uma especie de verão antecipado , estas duas situações que eu referi atras são tipicas do verão , tal como o estado do tempo que se tem feito sentir  .

Vamos ver se a depressão que os modelos vão evidenciando para a semana no NO da Península se materializa .


P. S .  Pessoalmente , acho que que esta anomalia negativa na precipitação e positiva na temperatura dos últimos meses terá consequências para a frente . Ou no verão , estragando as ferias a muita gente ( mas se continuar , sera terrível para os incêndios e a agricultura ) ou no outono ( ai podemos levar com umas cut - OFS que levam tudo a frente ( .


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2015 às 13:16)

Quem diria que os figos da Índia, viriam a ter este destaque, e a sua plantação cada vez mais vai aumentando. Os antigos plantavam estes cactos para delimitar os seus terrenos e depois davam os frutos aos animais como os porcos.
Aqui na minha zona ainda existe uma faixa a delimitar um terreno, destes cactos com um 25 metros, e já sao bem antigos
As minhas já estao em crescimento que plantei em março, foram só 7 palmas para experimentar, mas para o ano tenciono plantar mais.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/iniciativas...se-no-Alentejo-e-dedica-se-aos-figos-da-india
https://www.facebook.com/cactaceasesimbra.piteira


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2015 às 19:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quem diria que os figos da Índia, viriam a ter este destaque, e a sua plantação cada vez mais vai aumentando. Os antigos plantavam estes cactos para delimitar os seus terrenos e depois davam os frutos aos animais como os porcos.
> Aqui na minha zona ainda existe uma faixa a delimitar um terreno, destes cactos com um 25 metros, e já sao bem antigos
> As minhas já estao em crescimento que plantei em março, foram só 7 palmas para experimentar, mas para o ano tenciono plantar mais.
> 
> ...



A minha família tem um terreno com cerca de 1ha na perto de Benavente e tenho andando a fazer pesquisas para o tentar rentabilizar, esta é uma das hipóteses que está em cima da mesa e tenho andado a analisar, as outras guardo para mim (o segredo é a alma do negócio).


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

MSantos disse:


> A minha família tem um terreno com cerca de 1ha na perto de Benavente e tenho andando a fazer pesquisas para o tentar rentabilizar, esta é uma das hipóteses que está em cima da mesa e tenho andado a analisar, as outras guardo para mim (o segredo é a alma do negócio).


Lá isso é verdade o segredo é mesmo a alma do negócio, e ainda pra mais hoje em dia á muita concorrência e as pessoas cada vez mais informadas também devido á internet.
Acho bom as pessoas rentabilizarem os terrenos que tem, e desde que se arranje escoamento depois do produto final, é um grande passo para os novos agricultores. Eu tenho no total talvez uns 6 ou 7 ha, herdados, mas para já ainda nao pensei em avançar com nenhum projecto, devido a problemas económicos, mas quem sabe um dia, se nao poderei tirar melhor proveito deles, para já vao dando azeitona, e lenha para a lareira, já nao é mau.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2015 às 16:49)

*Cerca de 90% da produção nacional de framboesa concentra-se na zona de Odemira*

A produção de framboesa na região de Odemira atingirá as 7500 toneladas em 2015. Foi a segunda fruta mais exportada em 2014 com um valor 64 de milhões de euros.
Clima, água e logística (redes de armazenamento, transporte e distribuição) são factores decisivos para o sucesso das culturas de frutos vermelhos no litoral alentejano. A qualidade do solo não é determinante, pois a culturas são feitas em substrato (combinação de componentes para fornecer o alimento às plantas).
O destaque vai para a framboesa, embora o mirtilo esteja a posicionar-se como a produção que se segue na preferência dos consumidores. O morango já deixou de ser a cultura de eleição no litoral alentejano e a amora aguarda por melhor oportunidade.

Em 2014 foram produzidas na região de Odemira 6.000 toneladas de frutos vermelhos e cerca de 5.100 eram framboesas. Para 2015 estima-se que a produção deste fruto atinja as 7.500 toneladas destinadas em cerca de 90% à exportação.
http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...mboesa-concentrase-na-zona-de-odemira-1700499


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2015 às 18:20)

*Açafrão: Ouro Vermelho*
Terrenos pobres e clima agreste, algo que não falta em Portugal, é tudo o que é preciso para se cultivar com sucesso uma das mais valiosas produções agrícolas: o Açafrão.
O açafrão ou crocus (Crocus sativus) está, pela mão do empresário Joaquim Coelho, a adoptar a Guarda como sua casa, região onde encontrou as condições ideais para prosperar.
Depois de tentar também os férteis terrenos do litoral do Porto, Joaquim Coelho acabou por concluir que a produção nos terrenos mais pobres e arenosos de Freixedas em Pinhel garantiam uma produção de melhor qualidade com menores custos.
http://www.agrotec.pt/noticias/acafrao-ouro-vermelho/

*Metade dos PDR 2014-2020 da UE aprovados*
Dos 1118 Programas de Desenvolvimentos Rural 2014-2020 ( PDR 2020) pendentes foram aprovados 53, com 62,8% do orçamento deliberado, o que supõe 62.523 milhões de euros.
No total, foram aprovados programas em 23 dos 28 Estados-membros, com finalização da permissão em 18 países.

Os países de maior superfície, como a Alemanha, França, Espanha, Reino Unido e Itália, estão entre os que têm programas pendentes.
http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias/metade-dos-pdr-2014-2020-da-ue-ja-aprovados/


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2015 às 11:23)

Boas, nao sei que aqui no forum, que está mais ligado á área da agricultura já conhecem a pitaya, é um fruto de um cacto, como o figo da índia.
Pelo que vi aqui na net, existem dua variedades, em amarelo e vermelho. Gostava de trocar algumas impressoes com algum produtor, ou algum "curioso" como eu, que gosta de aventurar por novas experiencias.
Algumas fotos do frutos mencionados.
https://goo.gl/hR6tyn
https://goo.gl/ZJdSpW

E já agora se tivessem algumas mudas de pitaya, eu estou interessado em adquirir algumas.
As minhas figueiras da índia tem crescido a "olhos vistos" desde março que plantei cerca de 6 cladódios, deses 6 já obti cerca de 17 novos cladódios, em cerca de 5 meses. Plantei em género de experiencia, para ver se adaptavam bem ao terreno. Para o incio do proximo ano, espero plantar mais.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jul 2015 às 13:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas, nao sei que aqui no forum, que está mais ligado á área da agricultura já conhecem a pitaya, é um fruto de um cacto, como o figo da índia.
> Pelo que vi aqui na net, existem dua variedades, em amarelo e vermelho. Gostava de trocar algumas impressoes com algum produtor, ou algum "curioso" como eu, que gosta de aventurar por novas experiencias.
> Algumas fotos do frutos mencionados.
> https://goo.gl/hR6tyn
> ...


 
sei o que são e já tentei plantar, as sementes pegaram rápido mas depois morreram uma a uma, como cacto é diferente dos demais pois não se dá bem com a falta de água, necessitam de humidade e calor. Acredito que por sementes seja difícil como muitas plantas domesticadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2015 às 13:41)

camrov8 disse:


> sei o que são e já tentei plantar, as sementes pegaram rápido mas depois morreram uma a uma, como cacto é diferente dos demais pois não se dá bem com a falta de água, necessitam de humidade e calor. Acredito que por sementes seja difícil como muitas plantas domesticadas



Pois eu também já tinha visto aqui na net, várias pessoas a dizer que por semente é difícil a sua propagação. Apesar de também já ter visto algumas que nasceram por semente, mas parecem muito frágeis. Pois as figueiras da índia também toleram algum calor, mas se  nao forem regadas com alguma regularidade elas entrem de desidratação e ja nao dão mais cladódios, para poupar as suas reservas. Por isso é que eu estou á procura de mudas, são pequenos caules que se cortam da árvore "mãe" e depois mete-se na terra para enraizar.
Já se encontram á venda em alguns hipermercados, mas chegam a ser a mais de 12 euros/kg.
Os figos da índia que aparecem á venda também nos hipers ás vezes até metem pena só de olhar para o estado deles, parecem que vieram a rebolar do México até Portugal. Nós cá já temos alguns hectares de pomar ordenado, sem contar com aqueles que os antigos plantavam dantes, que vao entrar agora em produção, acho que nao há necessidade de ir buscar fora e ainda piores do que os nossos. Temos de ajudar o que é nosso em primeiro lugar, para fazer crescer o seu consumo de figo da índia e ajudar os novos agricultores.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jul 2015 às 18:57)

figos da india tenho plantados a partir de uma folha que coloquei na terra sempre com alguma humidade pegou facilmente. o problema da pitaya  será mesmo arranjar um pé para estacar, só vejo duas soluções ou aparecem em viveiro e secalhar a preços inflacionados, ou alguém com paciência plante as sementes e espere pelo resultado. Como disse já experimentei   e foi facil germinar mas depois param de crescer e começaram a morrer. mas devo tentar outra vez. tenho ananases em vaso há dois anos e so agora começaram a dar fruto


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

camrov8 disse:


> figos da india tenho plantados a partir de uma folha que coloquei na terra sempre com alguma humidade pegou facilmente. o problema da pitaya  será mesmo arranjar um pé para estacar, só vejo duas soluções ou aparecem em viveiro e secalhar a preços inflacionados, ou alguém com paciência plante as sementes e espere pelo resultado. Como disse já experimentei   e foi facil germinar mas depois param de crescer e começaram a morrer. mas devo tentar outra vez. tenho ananases em vaso há dois anos e so agora começaram a dar fruto


Eu  aderi a um grupo no facebook sobre as pitayas e figueiras da índia, cá em Portugal conheci lá um membro que já tem as pitayas em estufa em Sesimbra, e segundo vi lá também estão mais pessoas interessadas em adquiri mudas, e o produtor vai podá-las agora para o fim do verão, e vou tentar a minha sorte, para ver se as consigo enraizar os caules. As desse produtor já estiveram em flor agora este ano.
Aqui bem próximo de mim existe figueiras da índia que os antigos plantavam para delimitar os terrenos, numa extensão com mais de 20 metros e ninguém os aproveita, acabam por se estragarem todos. Fui lá ver em finais de Maio ainda estavam em flor, depois logo lá vou buscar alguns para provar pela primeira vez.
No OLX já se vende algumas mudas de pitayas, apesar de serem ainda um pouco caras. Pelo que vi custam entre 2 euros em raiz nua, e 8 euros envasada.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jul 2015 às 21:31)

não sabia, se forem como o resto dos cactos pegam fácil, se arranjar também estou interessado.
Fui o ano passado a Marrocos e por lá vendem figos da india por todo o lado mesmo na estrada como se faz cá com as cerejas e assim, não comi por motivos de segurança alimentar, o que não valeu de muito


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2015 às 22:34)

camrov8 disse:


> não sabia, se forem como o resto dos cactos pegam fácil, se arranjar também estou interessado.
> Fui o ano passado a Marrocos e por lá vendem figos da india por todo o lado mesmo na estrada como se faz cá com as cerejas e assim, não comi por motivos de segurança alimentar, o que não valeu de muito


Pois pode ser que daqui a uns anos quando o vários pomares de figos da índia estiverem em total produção, se comece a ver uma maior oferta do fruto e de boa qualidade.
O figo da índia, aqui no nosso páis já vai no bom caminho, pelo menos na sua transformação, como licores, geleias, gelados, entre muitas outras, é um dos frutos que se pode aproveitar, até mesmo a sua palma é comestível.
Link do produtor que falei em cima: https://www.facebook.com/cactaceasesimbra.piteira?fref=ts
Mapa dos produtores já existente em Portugal, e já sao muitos- https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zF35ER0WO0K0.kZPO5gVof2FI


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2015 às 02:32)

Obrigado. Eu sei que o figo da india tem mil e uma utilizações e que tem ganhado força no sul, e que muita gente tem apostado nesta cultura pois ao contrario doutras o figo da india tem um custo muito baixo pois dá-se bem em terrenos pobres e com pouca água. Ao contrario dos mirtilos e assim que dão uma trabalheira e tem muita coisa para correr mal


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2015 às 15:56)

*Afinal agricultura biológica pode ser mais poluente do que a tradicional*

Um estudo publicado recentemente da revista Agriculture and Human Values defende que a agricultura biológica pode, afinal, ser mais prejudicial para o ambiente do que a agricultura tradicional. Realizada nos EUA, a investigação indica em 49 dos Estados norte-americanos a emissão de gases com efeito de estufa é maior nas explorações biológicas do que nas outras.
Julius McGee, investigador da Universidade do Oregon e autor do estudo citado pelo Observador defende que a emissão de gases com efeito de estufa é maior na agricultura biológica nos EUA.
A investigação avaliou as emissões em explorações agrícolas de 49 Estados norte-americanos entre 2000 e 2008 e indica que a opção biológica tornou-se tão lucrativa que levou a que cada vez mais produtores optem por esta via para produzir, desrespeitando, assim, o nível de emissões poluentes.
Ainda assim, é de sublinhar que, segundo o cientista, apesar das elevadas emissões de poluentes, a agricultura biológica continua a ter muitos benefícios, “uma vez que a utilização de pesticidas é reduzida ou nula.”

http://www.vidarural.pt/news.aspx?menuid=8&eid=9020&bl=1


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 19:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um estudo publicado recentemente da revista Agriculture and Human Values



Ponho desde já em causa esta notícia por o estudo ter sido aplicado apenas aos estados norte americanos, não tem valor de referência ao nível mundial. Não são os EUA um dos países com maior produção de gases de efeito de estufa _per capita_? O problema está na forma como as práticas americanas em todos os domínios fazem recurso à mecanização extensiva sem olhar às questões de emissões de gases e poluentes, apliquem-se à agricultura com agroquímicos ou agricultura dita biológica.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jul/21/organic-farms-carbon-footprint-climate-change


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Por aqui este ano está a ser muito crítico para a agricultura, nao só pela falta de água, e pelo calor que veio logo cedo, que trouxe muitas pragas, que para a fruta, legumes...
As peras, pêssegos, ameixas que ainda nao atingiram a maturação, estão ainda em cima da árvore e já está toda podre e cheias de larvas, já para nao falar que o próprio fruto praticamente nao se desenvolveu, assim como o próprio crescimento vegetativo das árvores de fruto.
Muitas árvores também já em stress hídrico, devido aos meses secos, sem chover, algumas delas já árvores adultas, que se vao libertando tudo para o chão, os frutos, depois as folhas...
Logo estes factores acabam por influenciar também no preço final dos frutos da época, na venda ao consumidor.
O ano passado tive peras rocha de bom calibre, e em abundancia, e óptimas para consumo até quase Outubro, apenas armazenadas em caixas, sem recorrer a nada artificial.
Seria bom se chuva, viesse logo cedo, ainda para o próximo mes, para atenuar alguns problemas na agricultura, o pasto também para os animais começa a escassear. 
*"50% da produção" de pera rocha "pode estar em causa"*
*Publicado a 05 AGO 15 às 08:52*
É um ano atípico para os produtores de pera rocha, que estimam uma quebra na produção para quase metade daquilo que conseguiram o ano passado, "consequência de um fungo, mas também da instabilidade climatérica deste ano".

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Economia/Interior.aspx?content_id=4715807


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2015 às 11:52)

*Dinamarca - o primeiro país que, por lei, só terá agricultura biológica*

A Dinamarca está a preparar-se para ter uma agricultura totalmente sustentável. Este é um dos projetos que o atual governo tem intenção de pôr em prática - transformar a agricultura dinamarquesa em 100% biológica.

A primeira meta, a ser alcançada até 2020 é a de se duplicar a quantidade atual de terra cultivada em modo de produção biológico. Atualmente, a Dinamarca já é o país com maior desenvolvimento e amplitude do comércio de produtos biológicos. E em 2015 pretende investir mais de 53 milhões de euros para ampliar a agricultura biológica.

A agricultura biológica na Dinamarca está à frente do seu tempo. São já quase 25 anos de existência e aplicação de leis sérias de proteção à natureza, às águas, ao uso de defensivos e outros produtos agrícolas, sendo que 97% da população conhece o seu significado e importância. É um verdadeiro recorde, assim como o facto de que a despesa total de alimentos do país é composta por 8% apenas de produtos certificados. E desde 2007, a exportação de produtos biológicos na Dinamarca aumentou em 200%.

Com esta ótica, a Dinamarca propõe-se hoje a trabalhar em duas frentes diferentes: uma delas visa aumentar a quantidade de terras agrícolas que usem agricultura biológica e o outro, estimular uma maior procura por produtos de origem comprovadamente biológica e sustentável.
Assim, serão privilegiados os produtores que quiserem investir na conversão das suas terras, da agricultura convencional para a biológica e biodinâmica e os projetos que visem o desenvolvimento de novas tecnologias para a promoção da sustentabilidade no campo.
Neste contexto, já está em marcha a ocupação de áreas antes baldias, com produção de legumes sazonais de forma biológica.

Era bom que Portugal, olha-se para o bom, que se faz noutros países da União Europeia, para aprender alguma coisa, mas  nosso país só pensa sempre no lucro em primeiro lugar, e em último fica a saúde de todos nós.


http://www.agrozapp.pt/noticia/dinamarca-o-primeiro-pais-que-por-lei-so-tera-agricultura-biologica


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2015 às 12:11)

*Regime de autorizações para plantações de vinhas tem novas regras*





A gestão do regime de autorizações para plantações de vinhas tem novas regras a partir de amanhã, segundo o Decreto-Lei n.º 176/2015, publicado hoje em Diário da República. O diploma entra em vigor no dia 1 de Janeiro de 2016, mas para efeitos de atribuição de direitos de replantação e de transferência de direitos entre explorações, os pedidos devem ser apresentados até 30 de Novembro de 2015.

Com as novas regras, os pedidos de emissão de direitos que se encontrem pendentes à data de 1 de Janeiro de 2016 são emitidos ao abrigo da legislação aplicável à data de submissão do pedido.

O novo Decreto-Lei estabelece os princípios e as competências relativos ao regime de autorizações para plantações de vinhas e os procedimentos administrativos para a gestão e controlo do potencial vitícola, no plantio e na cultura da vinha, qualquer que seja a categoria da sua utilização.

De acordo com o diploma, sempre que uma parcela de vinha não possua autorização de nova plantação ou de replantação ou se apresentar uma categoria de utilização diferente da autorizada, o produtor deve arrancar a vinha no prazo de quatro meses a contar da data da notificação da irregularidade. O produtor fica, ainda obrigado ao pagamento de coimas previstas pela União Europeia.

Nos casos em que o Estado tenha que garantir o arranque de plantações não autorizadas a suas expensas, as despesas são imputadas ao seu produtor e calculadas de forma objectiva, tendo em conta as despesas de mão-de-obra, a utilização das máquinas e o transporte, bem como outros custos incorridos, os quais acrescem à coima aplicável.

Por outro lado, a não comunicação ao Instituto da Vinha e do Vinho (IVV) das alterações no património vitícola ou na exploração, nos termos e prazos fixados, é punível com coima cujo montante mínimo é de 150 euros e máximo de 600 euros. A negligência é punível, reduzindo-se a metade os limites máximo e mínimo das coimas aplicáveis.

Às contra-ordenações previstas no diploma é subsidiariamente aplicável o regime geral do ilícito de mera ordenação social.

O produto das coimas é distribuído da seguinte forma: 60 % para o Estado; 10 % para a entidade que elabora o auto e instrui o processo; 30 % para a entidade que aplicou a coima, a qual deve afectar um terço do montante ao financiamento das medidas de valorização do potencial vitícola e da qualidade dos produtos vitivinícolas nacionais.

Nas novas regras, compete ao IVV aplicar o regime de autorizações para plantação de vinhas; organizar e manter actualizado o ficheiro vitivinícola nacional; garantir o cumprimento das normas disciplinadoras do plantio e da cultura da vinha, com base num plano de controlo a executar pelas Direcções Regionais de Agricultura e Pescas (DRAP); e aplicar o regime sancionatório previsto.

http://agriculturaemar.pt/regime-plantacoes-de-vinhas-tem-novas-regras/

Seria boa ideia se fizessem isto com os eucaliptos e nao com a vinha...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2015 às 18:04)

*Seca extrema em Portugal*
com o comentário do meteorologista Manuel Costa Alves


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

*Único café produzido na Europa atrai gente*

A única plantação de café na Europa localiza-se em São Jorge, Açores, e tem uma produção suficiente para abastecer o Café Nunes, na Fajã dos Vimes, por onde passam pessoas "até de longe" só para provar o expresso local.

A plantação de Manuel Nunes, 63 anos, fica nas traseiras do seu café e, ao todo, tem hoje entre 350 e 400 plantas. Quando comprou o primeiro terreno, há 35 anos, havia apenas "meia dúzia", mas foi aumentando a área de plantação e todos os anos a produção aumenta.

Sem revelar em quanto anda a produção anual, Manuel Nunes diz que é o suficiente para os cafés que vende no seu estabelecimento, situado numa das mais de 70 fajãs de São Jorge, que os Açores esperam ver classificadas como Reserva da Biosfera pela Unesco em março do próximo ano.

As fajãs de São Jorge - algumas de difícil acesso -, são terrenos planos ao nível do mar numa ilha que é muito escarpada e alta. Resultaram da acumulação de detritos, na sequência de terramotos, ou de escoadas lávicas das erupções vulcânicas e os seus terrenos planos e férteis, onde existe um microclima, acabaram por ser usados pelas populações, ao longo dos séculos, para a agricultura.

As plantas de café chegaram a São Jorge pela mão de um emigrante no Brasil, no século XIX, e deram-se bem no microclima das fajãs. Apesar de haver plantas em diversas fajãs, só Manuel Nunes tem uma plantação para produção.

Segundo as suas estimativas, no verão, chega a servir 200 cafés expresso no seu Café Nunes, no coração da Fajã dos Vimes, onde conta 71 residentes permanentes.

Há pessoas que vêm "até de longe", de fora da ilha, para provar o café da fajã e, "em geral", toda a gente gosta e elogia o aroma, segundo contou à Lusa.

Todo o processo de produção do café (cultivo, colheita, secagem, escolha dos grãos e torra) é biológico, manual e familiar.

Os grãos secam ao sol e é Manuel Nunes quem trata de os debulhar, com a ajuda de uma pedra ou de um tijolo. A sua sogra, com 91 anos, escolhe os grãos e a mulher, Elvira, torra-os.

A produção, que tem aumentado todos os anos, dá para os cafés que vendem e, neste momento, sobra. Posta de parte a possibilidade para vender a outros comerciantes, Manuel Nunes não quer aumentar mais a produção e pensa em breve começar a vender saquinhos de 50 ou 100 gramas aos turistas.

Os saquinhos vão sair dos teares de madeira que estão no piso de cima do café e onde Elvira Nunes e a irmã fazem colchas de ponto alto, outra arte e produção única da Fajã dos Vimes. Neste momento, são as duas únicas tecedeiras da fajã.

Além da beleza e riqueza naturais, as fajãs de São Jorge têm costumes associados, que são únicos nos Açores: o património cultural é uma dimensão essencial para uma área ou região ser classificada como Reserva da Biosfera da Unesco, a agência das Nações Unidas para a educação e cultura.

Os saquinhos com ponto alto, levados pelos turistas, serão, à partida, a única forma de o café de São Jorge sair da Fajã dos Vimes. De resto, quem o quiser provar, terá mesmo de ir até à ilha e descer a encosta, até ao Café Nunes. A caminhada vale a pena, porque, como diz Manuel Nunes, "isto aqui é o céu".

http://www.agrozapp.pt/noticia/unic...ropa-atrai-gente-de-longe-a-ilha-de-sao-jorge


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2015 às 11:08)

*Seca provoca "grandes quebras" na produção de azeite e castanha em Trás-os-Montes*

O director regional de Agricultura do Norte afirmou hoje que se registam, nesta altura do ano, "grandes quebras" na produção de azeite e castanha em Trás-os-Montes, consequência da seca que a região atravessa.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, Manuel Cardoso disse que há uma disponibilidade muito baixa de água no solo, o que faz com haja culturas agrícolas muito afetadas, bem como a capacidade de sobrevivência de diversas variedades de plantas, sobretudo nas que foram plantadas ao longo do ano.

"A percentagem de água existente no solo em relação à capacidade de utilização das plantas ronda os 10 e os 15 por cento, o que significa que se não houver precipitação imediatamente, há a possibilidade de algumas espécies de plantas não sobreviveram, nomeadamente, a plantações novas", explicou o responsável.

As perdas na cultura do olival são para já preocupantes, estando os serviços da Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte a fazer um levantamento para se perceber a respectiva quantificação dos prejuízos provocados pela falta de água nos solos, indicadores que só será possível apresentar em finais de Setembro.

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...-producao-de-azeite-e-castanha-em-tras-os-mon

Por aqui também está tudo muito seco, as oliveiras, as figueiras entres outras árvores já se encontram em stress hídrico, começando já por libertarem para o chão as suas folhas. A azeitona está muito desidratada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2015 às 20:34)

*Precisa do curso de aplicação de produtos fitofarmacêuticos? A Conclusão está certificada para lhe dar formação*

O curso de Aplicação de Produtos Fitofarmacêuticos é obrigatório a partir de Novembro de 2015, para agricultores ou outros aplicadores que utilizem Produtos Fitofarmacêuticos, sendo que o seu incumprimento pode originar coimas entre os 500 euros e 44500 euros.

Este curso confere a atribuição do cartão de aplicador, obrigatório para a aquisição e aplicação destes produtos químicos.

O curso de Aplicação de Produtos Fitofarmacêuticos encontra-se a ser promovido em parceria com as juntas de freguesias e junto de organizações de agricultores, trabalhadores agrícolas, profissionais e população em geral.

A Conclusão continua assim a reforçar a sua aposta em formação na área da produção agrícola e animal, apoiando o desenvolvimento da agricultura em Portugal, tal como o tem feito em anos anteriores no desenvolvimento de formação no âmbito do PRODER em todo o país.

_Para estabelecimento de parcerias no desenvolvimento desta oferta formativa em juntas de freguesia, empresas e entidades de todo país, pode contactar através do telefone: 239 497 990, via e-mail:geral@conclusao.pt ou dirigir-se à delegação ou centro de formação da Conclusão mais próximo._

A Conclusão – Estudos e Formação é uma entidade certificada pela DRAPC – Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Centro na promoção do curso de Aplicação de Produtos Fitofarmacêuticos em todo o país.

http://www.noticiasdecoimbra.pt/pre...lusao-esta-certificada-para-lhe-dar-formacao/

Eu só tenho a dizer que no meu ponto de vista, esta medida já deveria de estar implementada á muitos anos no nosso país, muitos agricultores, nomeadamente os mais pequenos, nem sabem sequer se os respectivos produtos químicos que estão a aplicar é o mais indicado para a respectiva doença. Isto já para nao falar nas embalagens que depois de vazias ficam por aí deixadas ao abandono pelos terrenos.
Agora resta saber se isto tudo será bem fiscalizado, tal como os vendedores, ou os compradores...


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2015 às 01:51)

Outra cultura que pode vir a ter sucesso num futuro próximo em Portugal é o medronheiro, já há alguns projectos em desenvolvimento na Região Centro e começam a diversificar-se as aplicações do fruto que podem ir bastante além da tradicional aguardente. Já foi realizado um estudo pela Escola Agrária de Coimbra que visa a produção de plantas melhoradas com maior e melhor capacidade de produção de fruto.


----------



## frederico (14 Set 2015 às 05:06)

Um dos melhores medronhais que já vi está perto da Portela do Homem. 

Concordo, é uma cultura altamente desprezada que pode salvar muitas áreas do país da desertificação natural e do despovoamento. A folha do medronheiro tem propriedades medicinais, bem como o fruto. 

O medronheiro foi extinto localmente em muitas regiões com a criação do montado e a plantação do pinheiro-bravo ou do eucalipto. Até no interior alentejano se pode encontrar medronheiro em bosquetes bem isolados, como pude observar perto do Alqueva. Tal como o sobreiro é uma planta muito «portuguesa», tanto aparece na serra de Cacela em pleno sotavento algarvio como na Portela do Homem num dos locais mais húmidos da Europa, ou seja, surge espontaneamente de Norte a Sul do país mesmo em locais com menos de 500 mm por ano o que é impressionante.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2015 às 12:47)

frederico disse:


> Um dos melhores medronhais que já vi está perto da Portela do Homem.
> 
> Concordo, é uma cultura altamente desprezada que pode salvar muitas áreas do país da desertificação natural e do despovoamento. A folha do medronheiro tem propriedades medicinais, bem como o fruto.
> 
> O medronheiro foi extinto localmente em muitas regiões com a criação do montado e a plantação do pinheiro-bravo ou do eucalipto. Até no interior alentejano se pode encontrar medronheiro em bosquetes bem isolados, como pude observar perto do Alqueva. Tal como o sobreiro é uma planta muito «portuguesa», tanto aparece na serra de Cacela em pleno sotavento algarvio como na Portela do Homem num dos locais mais húmidos da Europa, ou seja, surge espontaneamente de Norte a Sul do país mesmo em locais com menos de 500 mm por ano o que é impressionante.



Sim, o medronheiro é uma árvore/arbusto com uma incrível capacidade de adaptação e tolerância a diferentes climas e solos, é uma planta pouco exigente em relação à fertilidade do solo e permite rendimentos sem ser grandes despesas. Outra coisa que tem de ter feita (e já está a acontecer) é uma domesticação da árvore, isto é o medronheiro está presente um pouco por todo o País mas é necessário selecionar as plantas mais adaptadas e melhores produtoras para cada região.

O medronheiro tem a capacidade de recuperar solos degradados e é resistente aos fogos, pode ser plantado em consociação com o sobreiro, já que estas espécies surgem associadas naturalmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2015 às 10:49)

Precisava de uma grande ajuda, antes que as varas todas sequem, eu tenho aqui uns pés de framboesas só para consumo de casa, mas desde a semana passada uma vara começou a secar sem razão aparente, mas agora está a alastrar ás restantes varas, nao sei o que será, na parte inferior da folha nao vi nenhum insecto que possa causar a morte prematura a elas. 6 varas estão plantadas á 1 ano e as outras 6 desde Abril deste ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 11:04)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, o medronheiro é uma árvore/arbusto com uma incrível capacidade de adaptação e tolerância a diferentes climas e solos, é uma planta pouco exigente em relação à fertilidade do solo e permite rendimentos sem ser grandes despesas. Outra coisa que tem de ter feita (e já está a acontecer) é uma domesticação da árvore, isto é o medronheiro está presente um pouco por todo o País mas é necessário selecionar as plantas mais adaptadas e melhores produtoras para cada região.
> 
> O medronheiro tem a capacidade de recuperar solos degradados e é resistente aos fogos, pode ser plantado em consociação com o sobreiro, já que estas espécies surgem associadas naturalmente.



A ver se não me esqueço de tirar umas fotos quando for colher uns medronhos para o fazer um belo licor. Na minha zona (Extremo Sul do Parque Natural da Serra de S. Mamede), o medronheiro está em franca expansão em áreas abandonadas. As charas (estevas) e os medronheiros conseguem sobreviver em solos pobres, onde quase mais nada aguenta o calor do verão e o frio do inverno do interior alentejano.


----------



## Thomar (28 Set 2015 às 11:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Precisava de uma grande ajuda, antes que as varas todas sequem, eu tenho aqui uns pés de framboesas só para consumo de casa, mas desde a semana passada uma vara começou a secar sem razão aparente, mas agora está a alastrar ás restantes varas, nao sei o que será, na parte inferior da folha nao vi nenhum insecto que possa causar a morte prematura a elas. 6 varas estão plantadas á 1 ano e as outras 6 desde Abril deste ano.


Bom dia! Eu não sou agricultor e percebo pouco, mas tentando-te ajudar e fazendo uma pesquisa no google encontrei alguns documentos com dicas e que falam também de uma mosca (mosca do vinagre) que ataca as framboesas:

http://www.iniav.pt/fotos/editor2/drosophila_suzukii__mosca_do_vinagre.pdf

http://www.drapn.mamaot.pt/drapn/conteudos/edm/Circular_16_2013.pdf

http://www.azores.gov.pt/NR/rdonlyr...EB35538C4EEC/647913/ManualPRODIFramboesas.pdf

http://www.vegetable-gardens.biz/pt/stem/prepare-the-soil-or-land-of-raspberries.html

http://pt.wikihow.com/Cultivar-Framboesas

Espero que algum destes documentos ou alguém aqui do fórum te possa ajudar a não perderes as framboesas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2015 às 11:22)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Eu não sou agricultor e percebo pouco, mas tentando-te ajudar e fazendo uma pesquisa no google encontrei alguns documentos com dicas e que falam também de uma mosca (mosca do vinagre) que ataca as framboesas:
> 
> http://www.iniav.pt/fotos/editor2/drosophila_suzukii__mosca_do_vinagre.pdf
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda, eu vou ver os links que deixas-te, também tenho feito uma grande pesquisa no google e tenho estado a ler vários PDF'S que tenho aqui no computador, para ver se consigo identificar qual o problema das framboesas, já pedi também ajuda a uma pessoa especializada no assunto, estou a aguardar a resposta. Depois dou feedback sobre o assunto. Quero ver se as consigo salvar, porque caso contrário, fico em risco de perder a produção para o próximo ano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2015 às 14:14)




----------



## Paulo H (7 Out 2015 às 17:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Faz-me um pouco confusão a colheita mecanizada na cultura do mirtilo, embora saiba que é prática comum em países como o Canadá.

Isto porque as bagas de mirtilo não amadurecem todas ao mesmo tempo, daí o custo de mão de obra refletido no preço, acrescendo que uma baga com qualidade deve manter o brilho com aquele tom azul aveludado.

A não ser que a colheita mecanizada seja opção quando as bagas estão praticamente todas maduras (algumas ainda em passa, outras com cor lilás), destinando-se apenas à industria de conservas.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Out 2015 às 17:54)

Cultura de morango

Este ano tive uma perda de uns 50% de produção de morango, não só em peso como em qualidade (tamanho medio ou pequeno).
Destes 50% em relação ao ano passado, metade foi colhido em junho.

Encontro 4 causas:
- Ano de seca, com défice de chuva desde janeiro:
 Atrasou o desenvolvimento da raiz, tendo mesmo substituído muitos transplantes, que simplesmente secavam (tempo frio e seco).

- Transplantação tardia dos morangueiros:
 Foram transplantados em janeiro, quando no ano anterior, comecei a transplantar no fim de outubro.

- Usei o mesmo local do ano anterior (segui a sugestão de mudar de local, a cada 2 anos)
 Já comecei a preparar outro local.

- Usei um adubo completo (12N-10P-17K), que favorece mais a floração, aquando da transplantação.
 Hoje sei que foi um erro, pois as plantas não desenvolviam bem a folhagem, além do défice no crescimento da raiz. Em abril/maio floriram bastante, tendo colhido uma grande quantidade de morangos com tamanho médio. Depois com o verão quente, só produziam esporadicamente, ao contrário do ano anterior.

Este ano em compensação, foi muito bom em melância, melão e meloa. Colhi 440kg com 60 plantas (entre 10 julho e 1 outubro) e ainda colheria mais, não fossem os javalis!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2015 às 19:40)

Paulo H disse:


> Cultura de morango
> 
> Este ano tive uma perda de uns 50% de produção de morango, não só em peso como em qualidade (tamanho medio ou pequeno).
> Destes 50% em relação ao ano passado, metade foi colhido em junho.
> ...



Bom dos meus 100 e tal pés de morangueiros, foram todos transplantados em Março, e os morangos que deram eram de um calibre elevado, colhidos entre finais de Maio/principio de Junho, isto porque foram os da ultima floração, porque os da 1ª foram de um calibre mais pequeno.
Em termos de quantidade, nao me posso queixar, também é só para consumo caseiro.
O único fertilizante que lhes apliquei foi chorume de urtigas, feito por mim.
Tenho de colocar aqui umas fotos de uns frutos em versão XL que tive por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2015 às 19:53)

Paulo H disse:


> Faz-me um pouco confusão a colheita mecanizada na cultura do mirtilo, embora saiba que é prática comum em países como o Canadá.
> 
> Isto porque as bagas de mirtilo não amadurecem todas ao mesmo tempo, daí o custo de mão de obra refletido no preço, acrescendo que uma baga com qualidade deve manter o brilho com aquele tom azul aveludado.
> 
> A não ser que a colheita mecanizada seja opção quando as bagas estão praticamente todas maduras (algumas ainda em passa, outras com cor lilás), destinando-se apenas à industria de conservas.



Quanto á colheita mecanizado do mirtilo e framboesa, concordo totalmente contigo porque pela 1ª vez que colhi mirtilos e framboesas minhas, também tive essa percepção. A não ser que a máquina passe nas mesmas linhas de mirtilos mais que uma vez por campanha, não sei ela consegue localizar o fruto que já atingiu a maturação, atraves de um raio infravermelho(ou algo parecido) deixando assim os que estão ainda atrasados para colher mais tarde. Mas assim também já ficava mais dispendioso, porque obrigava a máquina a passar mais vezes em cada pomar, claro que mesmo assim secalhar nao iria ficar tão caro como a mao-de-obra de pessoas. 
E outra coisa que achei um pouco estranho é que a framboesa é fruto muito delicado, e ao ser sugado, e passar nos tapetes rolantes, nao se danificar, sem se danificar, o então pode ser que este frutos sejam só para a industria transformadora, porque para embalar e consumir em fresco, talvez colhido á mao  seja a melhor hipótese,


----------



## Paulo H (7 Out 2015 às 22:32)

E fizeste muito bem, com o chorume de urtiga, isso é mesmo o ideal! 
Infelizmente, não tive mesmo tempo de incorporar matéria orgânica e folhados, exceto agulhas secas de pinheiro (caruma) que ajudam a descompactar a terra, ou fazendo cama por cima para que a chuva não compacte a terra. 

Como fertilizante natural, deveria ter introduzido caruma verde de pinheiro, também boa para os mirtilos, para baixar o pH do solo.

Ao contrário das melancias em que introduzi rega gota a gota, controlada com uma válvula a pilhas, os morangos só eram regados ao fim-de-semana.

Só sei que plantei o dobro dos morangos, com o mesmo espaçamento (25cm), e só colhi metade do ano passado. A minha variedade é de dias longos "diamante".

A vantagem de os transplantar no final de outubro/novembro, é que enraízam bem sem necessidade de pegas. Um morangueiro com boa raiz, novo, resiste melhor à seca.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2015 às 13:21)

> *Bragança: empresário investe €3 milhões na comercialização de castanha*
> 
> Um empresário brigantino investiu três milhões de euros no setor da castanha.
> 
> ...



http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias...ste-3-milhoes-na-comercializacao-de-castanha/

Os investimentos na agricultura sucedem-se um pouco por todo o País, aqui no Ribatejo é bom ver estufas e terras trabalhadas onde há alguns anos só havia mato.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2015 às 14:21)

MSantos disse:


> http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias...ste-3-milhoes-na-comercializacao-de-castanha/
> 
> Os investimentos na agricultura sucedem-se um pouco por todo o País, aqui no Ribatejo é bom ver estufas e terras trabalhadas onde há alguns anos só havia mato.



Aqui pela minha zona, também vão havendo alguns investimento, embora sejam ainda de pequena escala. Á cerca de um ano, construíram aqui perto umas estufas de hidroponia. Agora desde que acabaram as vindimas, já vi algumas vinhas a serem arrancadas, para voltar a plantar novas videiras, e também vários terrenos irão ser plantadas pela 1ª vez também de vinhas.
Eu por aqui vou aumentando o meu pomar para consumo de casa, este ano vai ser dedicado mais a amendoeiras, nogueiras, pessegueiros...
Também tenho o sonho de fazer um dia, algum investimento maior na área da agricultura, mas para já vou fazendo só para consumo.
E é sempre melhor haver investimentos, para produzirmos, cá no nosso país, porque nós temos muitas boas condições, do que depois estarmos  a gastar milhares de euros nas importações, bem basta dos alimentos que nao se consegue cá produzir, devido ao clima que eles exigem.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2015 às 16:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui pela minha zona, também vão havendo alguns investimento, embora sejam ainda de pequena escala. Á cerca de um ano, construíram aqui perto umas estufas de hidroponia. Agora desde que acabaram as vindimas, já vi algumas vinhas a serem arrancadas, para voltar a plantar novas videiras, e também vários terrenos irão ser plantadas pela 1ª vez também de vinhas.
> Eu por aqui vou aumentando o meu pomar para consumo de casa, este ano vai ser dedicado mais a amendoeiras, nogueiras, pessegueiros...
> Também tenho o sonho de fazer um dia, algum investimento maior na área da agricultura, mas para já vou fazendo só para consumo.
> E é sempre melhor haver investimentos, para produzirmos, cá no nosso país, porque nós temos muitas boas condições, do que depois estarmos  a gastar milhares de euros nas importações, bem basta dos alimentos que nao se consegue cá produzir, devido ao clima que eles exigem.



Eu também vou aumentar o pomar! 

Neste momento tenho: três laranjeiras, três marmeleiros, três maceiras, dois limoeiros, uma pereira, um pessegueiro, um alperceiro um diospireiro uma nespereira uma romanzeira e uma amendoeira! 

Quando chegar à altura irei comprar uma nogueira, uma ameixeira, mais um pessegueiro, mais uma pereira, e talvez algo mais logo verei!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2015 às 17:34)

MSantos disse:


> http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias...ste-3-milhoes-na-comercializacao-de-castanha/
> 
> Os investimentos na agricultura sucedem-se um pouco por todo o País, aqui no Ribatejo é bom ver estufas e terras trabalhadas onde há alguns anos só havia mato.



Cultura da Castanha

Fazem falta ideias assim aqui no distrito de C. Branco, para escoar a produção de castanha e fomentar o investimento no castanheiro em substituição do Pinheiro Bravo e do Eucalipto.

Tenho investido na plantação de uns 10 castanheiros/ano em Oleiros (C. Branco), enfim, nada de demais, mas é um princípio (também por algum receio que a doença da Tinta ou o cancro ainda estejam por lá). Posso dizer que antes de haver pinheiro bravo, era o castanheiro a árvore dominante em Oleiros, terra fria e húmida no inverno, com temperaturas mais amenas no Verão (uns 3ºC mais baixas que C. Branco).


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Cultura da Castanha
> 
> Fazem falta ideias assim aqui no distrito de C. Branco, para escoar a produção de castanha e fomentar o investimento no castanheiro em substituição do Pinheiro Bravo e do Eucalipto.
> 
> Tenho investido na plantação de uns 10 castanheiros/ano em Oleiros (C. Branco), enfim, nada de demais, mas é um princípio (também por algum receio que a doença da Tinta ou o cancro ainda estejam por lá). Posso dizer que antes de haver pinheiro bravo, era o castanheiro a árvore dominante em Oleiros, terra fria e húmida no inverno, com temperaturas mais amenas no Verão (uns 3ºC mais baixas que C. Branco).



A castanha é capaz de ser dos frutos de Outono mais conhecido e consumido, também devido ao Sao Martinho, e da sua acompanhante água-pé.
Pois essa doença da tinta pelo que tenho lido tem destruído muitos castanheiros jovens e adultos.
Mas a Universidade do Minho tem apostado na investigação da doença da tinta, e tem feito testes em novas variedades mais resistentes de porta-enxertos. 
A castanha e todos os outros frutos secos como a a amêndoa, noz, alafarroba, dão para fazer muitas especialidades como licores, bolos, e mesmo como para comer em seco.
E como eu costumo dizer tudo o  que seja para comer, de uma maneira ou de outra acaba por ter sempre escoamento, porque nós humanos precisamos de comer para sobreviver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 15:52)

O concelho de Vila Verde conheceu um investimento de mais de 13 milhões de euros, no âmbito do PRODER, para apoio e criação de novos projetos ligados ao setor agrícola.

Os dados foram relevados na semana passada, durante a sessão inaugural da Festas das Colheitas de Vila Verde, pelo diretor Regional adjunto da Agricultura e Pescas do Norte, Mário Silva.

O dirigente referiu que o concelho de Vila Verde «contribuiu, a nível regional, para uma revolução na agricultura nacional», onde se registou um aumento das exportações e, por sua vez, uma diminuição das importações.

O diretor regional adjunto considera que a agricultura portuguesa deverá agora aproveitar o novo quadro comunitário de apoio para apostar na inovação e afirmar-se nos mais de 70 mercados mundiais com os seus produtos.

http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias...-para-uma-revolucao-na-agricultura-nacional/#

A Câmara Municipal de Alfândega da Fé e a Cooperativa Agrícola de Alfândega da Fé atribuíram hoje (9 de outubro), em parceria com a Bolsa Nacional de Terras, terrenos para a plantação de cerejeiras.

Os contratos de arrendamento rural foram assinados durante uma sessão pública que pretende marcar a aposta de quatro jovens agricultores no concelho e na produção de cereja. Recorde-se que o município de Alfândega da Fé e a Cooperativa Agrícola local disponibilizaram recentemente cerca de 25 hectares de terrenos para este fim com o objetivo estimular a produção de cereja no concelho e promover a captação de investimento, possibilitando a fixação de jovens agricultores e dinamizando o setor primário.

“Três destes investidores são oriundos da região, havendo também um da zona do Minho. Pessoas que viram neste projeto a oportunidade de diversificar a sua atividade agrícola, investindo num fruto que desde há muito é a imagem de marca de Alfândega da Fé”, refere a Bolsa Nacional de Terras numa nota enviada às redações.

http://www.vidarural.pt/camara-muni...ibiliza-terrenos-para-plantacao-de-cerejeira/


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2015 às 16:26)

A cultura do castanheiro deve voltar e em massa. A castanha é muito, muito mais saudável que a batata, pois tem menor índice glicémico. Alguns restaurantes aqui no Norte já começam a servir castanhas em vez de batatas em alguns pratos, há dez anos isto não sucedia. 

O castanheiro foi dizimado no século XIX e depois não foi replantado, havia castanheiro em abundância no Sul do país, no Norte e Centro nem se fala. Os solos onde havia castanheiros foram ocupados por pinheiros, eucaliptos, matos. O castanheiro gera mais emprego e riqueza que o eucalipto, e a castanha é um alimento em que não temos grande concorrência, as nossas castanhas têm melhor qualidade que as espanholas, dadas as características do nosso clima e dos nossos solos. 

No Sul, identifiquei a presença do castanheiro nos seguintes locais:

- Serra de Monchique
- Serra do Cercal
- Serra de São Mamede
- Serra de Aracena (Huelva)
- Serra de Matamoros e Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz)
- Houve cultura na serra do Caldeirão e no concelho de Tavira

Especulo se não seria possível a cultura na serra do Monfurado ou na serra da Ossa. 


No Centro, existem condições óptimas para cultura nas serras da Lousã, Açor, nas serranias perto de Castelo de Bode ou do Cabril. O castanheiro foi aí muito abundante até ao século XIX, tal como o carvalho-roble. Essas serras estão agora ocupadas pelo pinheiro e pelo eucalipto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 21:12)

*Lidl Portugal é o maior vendedor de maçã de Alcobaça*


Na campanha de 2014/2015, a cadeia de supermercados alemã consagrou-se pelo quinto ano consecutivo o maior comprador, e vendedor, de maçã de Alcobaça embalada. De acordo com a Associação de Produtores de Maçã de Alcobaça (APMA) «na campanha deste ano [o grupo Lidl Portugal] alcançou 2,5 milhões de quilogramas de Maçã de Alcobaça, o equivalente a 20.000.000 de maçãs, quase o dobro das vendas da campanha anterior».

A cadeia de distribuição está em Portugal há 20 anos e tem desde sempre apostado na produção nacional. Vanessa Romeu, directora de comunicação do Lidl, comenta que «sempre com a preocupação de garantir a maior qualidade e frescura, o Lidl tem apostado nos fornecedores portugueses certificados que asseguram a elevada qualidade dos nossos produtos, como é o exemplo da Maçã da Alcobaça».

O presidente da Associação de Produtores de Maçã de Alcobaça, Jorge Soares, salienta que «a parceria com o Lidl tem vindo a reforçar-se e a crescer, pelo que se depreende existir cada vez mais reconhecimento dos produtores fornecedores, o que proporciona enorme motivação e estímulo para os produtores em tempos difíceis».

Para assinalar este sucesso de vendas, a partir de 12 de Outubro, a maçã de Alcobaça terá, nas lojas Lidl, uma campanha especial.

http://www.flfrevista.pt/2015/10/lidl-portugal-e-o-maior-vendedor-de-maca-de-albobaca/


----------



## camrov8 (12 Out 2015 às 21:43)

sendo alemã o lidl é capaz de fazer mais pelos portugueses que muitos hiper tugas e não só. Uma das maiores aldrabices é comprar a granel fora e depois embalar em portugal e depois por o bonito codigo de barras 56, pelo menos no lidl não enganam sabes a origem do que compras


----------



## frederico (13 Out 2015 às 00:20)

"De modo que este país da vinha e da oliveira, das frutas magníficas e das flores preciosas, podendo oferecer no grandes mercados, com antecedência de bastantes dias, os produtos mais caros e mais raros, de maior procura e consumo, vive agarrado à miséria da sua cultura de cereais. Porque não a abandonará?”".

Parece que Salazar escreveu isto...

Do trigo passámos ao pinheiro e depois ao eucalipto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Esta semana descobri esta plataforma online, e que foi criada por um português, serve para quem está interessado em vender ou comprar os seus produtos agrícolas. Pode ser muito útil ,e acredito que ainda tem muita para crescer esta aplicação, e dará muito gente para quem quiser vender a sua produção excedente, e teja dificuldade em arranjar escoamento para a mesma.
É ainda recente pois conta apenas com 1 mes de "vida" e já conta com mais 400 produtores registados.

Um antigo bancário criou plataforma digital 'Sachar.pt' para ajudar a escoar produtos agrícolas.
http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/71374/

https://sachar.pt/

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


Quintal Holístico é o nome do projecto desenvolvido por dois alunos da Escola Superior Agrária (ESA) de Ponte de Lima que querem por cabras a limpar florestas para prevenir e reduzir o risco de incêndio.

"A ideia surgiu há mais de um ano devido ao gosto que tenho por caprinos e pela confusão que me fazia a quantidade de fogos florestais que acontecem todos anos. Achei que podia dar o meu contributo para reduzir esse flagelo", explicou hoje à Lusa um dos autores do projecto, Filipe Gandra.

O jovem de 26 anos, natural de Barcelos, adiantou que a "ideia" começou a ganhar forma quando o amigo e colega Fábio Jácome, 29 anos, de Viana do Castelo, decidiu "associar-se" ao projecto, na vertente da gestão da floresta e da paisagem.

Filipe Gandra e Fábio Jácome, a frequentarem o mestrado em Agricultura Biológica da ESA do Instituto Politécnico de Viana do Castelo (IPVC) recorreram ao ‘crowdfunding' (financiamento colaborativo) para garantir os seis mil euros necessários ao arranque do projecto.
As primeiras cabras corta-mato deverão estar no terreno dentro de dois meses, em Vila Cova, uma aldeia de Barcelos.


----------



## Thomar (15 Out 2015 às 15:19)

Notícia de hoje:

*Trás-os-Montes. Aquecimento global obriga a transformações na agricultura*
15 Out, 2015 - 12:16 • Olímpia Mairos

O castanheiro já está a ser plantado a 900 metros de altitude. É um grande indicador de que as coisas estão a mudar, com as temperaturas a subir e a precipitação média anual a descer.



Foto: Olímpia Mairos/RR
Para contornar os efeitos do aquecimento global na zona da Terra Fria Transmontana, as plantações de castanheiros em Bragança e Vinhais estão a ser feitas a 900 metros de altitude.

O presidente da ARBOREA - Associação Florestal da Terra Fria Transmontana, Abel Pereira, atribui as transformações que estão a acontecer na agricultura transmontana ao aquecimento global e às alterações climáticas das últimas décadas, de que o castanheiro é um testemunho natural.

“As alterações climáticas estão a afectar a produção e estão a fazer com que nós tenhamos castanheiros já a 900 metros de altitude, o que provavelmente há 40 anos era impossível”, afirma Abel Pereira, lembrando que, nessa altura, “acima dos 800 metros não havia castanheiro” e que “hoje há castanheiros a 900 metros”.

“O castanheiro é um grande indicador de que as coisas estão a mudar, com as temperaturas a subir e a precipitação média anual a descer”, nota o dirigente associativo.

Os dados estatísticos indicam que há 20 anos o distrito de Bragança tinha 900 milímetros de precipitação anual e hoje tem 700.

Face a estas alterações, Abel Pereira vaticina: “Onde temos castanheiro, provavelmente daqui a 40 anos teremos oliveiras”. Refere-se à cultura associada à Terra Fria Transmontana (o castanheiro) e à oliveira típica da Terra Quente, mais a sul do distrito de Bragança.

A menor precipitação leva também a “uma descida muito grande a nível de humidade dos solos”, o que implica a necessidade de regar culturas como o castanheiro, tipicamente de sequeiro.

As alterações estão a preocupar os produtores e os responsáveis por esta cultura até porque a castanha é actualmente o produto agrícola mais rentável.

O concelho de Vinhais é o maior produtor nacional de castanha, com uma produção média anual de 15 mil toneladas, que movimentam 25 milhões de euros.

Fonte: http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/36882/tra...global_obriga_a_transformacoes_na_agricultura


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2015 às 12:27)

*A bolota mostra o seu poder*

Andamos há décadas a achar que a bolota é alimento para porcos e a desperdiçar mais de metade da que existe em Portugal. Mas novos estudos mostram que aquela que no passado foi considerada o “alimento dos homens invencíveis” tem um enorme potencial: sem glúten, com alto poder antioxidante, uma gordura semelhante à do azeite e até compostos que podem ajudar ao combate de doenças como o cancro e o Alzheimer.









A primeira vez que Pedro Mendes encomendou ao seu fornecedor uma saca de bolota, este perguntou-lhe se ele tinha algum porco para criar. O _chef_ do restaurante do Hotel Marmòris, em Vila Viçosa, que queria as bolotas para as usar na sua cozinha, recordou esta história na sexta-feira perante as muitas dezenas de pessoas que se deslocaram até à Herdade do Freixo do Meio, em Montemor-o-Novo, para ouvir falar precisamente da bolota e do papel que esta pode ter na alimentação dos homens – e não apenas dos animais.

Ao fim de anos a pensar que era “o único maluco” a interrogar-se sobre por que é que não comemos mais bolota, Pedro Mendes percebeu agora que há uma série de gente interessada no assunto. Um deles é Rui Coelho, da pastelaria Landroal, no Alandroal, que também andou muitos anos a lutar pelo reconhecimento da bolota, e que levou para o encontro no Freixo do Meio alguns dos doces que criou, os já famosos pastéis de nata de bolota, mas também o pão de rala de bolota e o rançoso de bolota.

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/a-bolota-mostra-o-seu-poder-1689972


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2015 às 15:21)

*Estas garrafas sabem nadar, iô!*







São 30.000 garrafas do melhor vinho da casa Ervideira. Um reserva tinto 2014 que será de sua graça Conde d’Ervideira Vinha da Água. Até aqui, tudo normal. A particularidade está no pormenor do estágio. Depois dos protocolares meses na madeira, este vinho foi a banhos e está agora a estagiar no fundo das águas de Alqueva.

A lagoa da marina da Amieira foi o local escolhido para submergir um lote que já descansa a 30 metros de profundidade, beneficiando da pressão, ausência de luz e temperatura constante (17 graus). Condições que prometem melhorar a qualidade do vinho, dando mais consistência, estrutura e potencial de envelhecimento.

Duarte Leal da Costa, o homem do leme da Ervideira, é irrequieto por natureza. Já fez um tinto que é branco, certificou o primeiro espumante alentejano e agora afunda os vinhos: “Estamos a recuperar uma história de séculos, em situações de naufrágio de barcos e naus que transportavam vinhos. Depois de descobertos estes vinhos apresentavam, melhorias consideráveis, sendo vinhos verdadeiramente únicos”.






Os vinhos que foram agora para estágio subaquático, numa zona delimitada da lagoa, não são os primeiros. No último ano Duarte Leal da Costa foi fazendo testes com garrafas de Conde Ervideira tinto 2008, em ciclos de 3/6/9 e 12 meses e foi provando. A ideia era perceber se esta técnica permitiria dar vida a um vinho velho. Os resultados convenceram quer Leal da Costa, quer o enólogo da casa, Nélson Rolo. O vinho de 2008, que a comunicação social teve oportunidade de provar durante um almoço, (servido diretamente sem decantar), apresentava uma vivacidade atípica para a idade.

O preço a que este vinho estará no mercado, em meados 2016 (as primeiras garrafas serão retiradas em abril) ainda não está definido, mas prevê-se que fique num intervalo entre os 15 e 20 euros: “Prevemos que este vinho esteja destinado ao sucesso, os consumidores vão querer provar a sua irreverência e inovação”, revelou o produtor.

Refira-se que esta não é uma experiência inédita em Portugal, uma vez que a Adega Cooperativa de Vila Nova de Foz Coa realizou vários ensaios de submersão de vinhos entre 1999 e 2005.

http://www.vidarural.pt/estas-garrafas-sabem-nadar-io/


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2015 às 18:12)

*As frutas de época que são anticancerígenas*
*Fáceis de encontrar e sem gastar muito, há frutas típicas do outono que são bons soldados na prevenção do cancro*

Outono é sinónimo de castanhas, mas também de outras frutas. Vale a pena conhecê-las e diversificar as formas de consumo. 

A nutricionista Ana Rita Lopes, convidada do Diário da Manhã da TVI desta quarta-feira, trouxe um cabaz cheio de frutas da época: laranjas, tangerinas, marmelos, romãs. Fruta que se encontra, por esta altura, “a um custo mais reduzido, em maior abundância, e que parece que está destinada efetivamente para a época em que aparece”. Ana Rita Lopes concretiza: “São frutas com vitamina C que nos ajudam no combate a gripes e constipações que são tão frequentes” nesta altura. 

“Laranjas e tangerinas são riquíssimas em vitamina C. E, também, o dióspiro, que para além de ser [uma fruta] rica em vitamina C, é rica em caratenoides, que lhe confere esta cor alaranjada, tem poder antioxidante e poder anticancerígeno”, acrescenta a nutricionista. Neste sentido, Ana Rita Lopes destaca igualmente do cabaz a romã, “rico em antioxidantes, com baixo teor calórico e propriedades anticancerígenas, [que] tem vindo a ser estudado como fruto muitíssimo interessante”. 

As calorias podem condicionar o consumo de algumas destas frutas de época, reconhece a nutricionista. É o caso do dióspiro, que “assusta pelo seu teor em açúcar, fruto que tem imenso interesse porque só existe nesta época, mas que, de forma moderada, deve ser consumido”. O mesmo acontece com as nozes ou as amêndoas, em que basta “uma mão cheia” por dia. 

O marmelo também é um “fruto muito interessante”, pelas suas características “antioxidantes e fibra”. Tipicamente consumido em doce e geleia, a nutricionista adverte que “cozinhado perde propriedades”, pelo que o cosumo de qualquer “fruta fresca é sempre preferível”.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...e=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=post

Por aqui já tenho romãs desde finais de Agosto, e ainda tenho muita quantidade delas, embora elas desde que começou a chover, começam as estalar, e estragam-se muito rapidamente, as galinhas acabam por comer essas mesmo, nao se desperdiça nada,
Também marmelos foi coisa que tive "aos montes" que transformei em marmelada, que tenho para consumir até vir os próximos marmelos do próximo ano.
Falando de diospiros, que ainda nao acabaram, mas está quase perto do fim, também tive em grande quantidade, o mesmo aconteceu com as amêndoas, em que elas tinham mais frutos, do que folhas, tenho uns bom quilos delas guardadas.
As nozes também nao me posso queixar, embora sejam de menor calibre, devido á seca.

*Problemas com regime de arborização estão a degradar a floresta*

A associação ambientalista Quercus alertou hoje para a existência de problemas com o novo regime de arborização, que tentou liberalizar as plantações de eucaliptos e está a provocar a degradação da floresta nacional.
Em declarações à agência Lusa, Domingos Patacho, coordenador do grupo de trabalho das Florestas da Quercus, começou por recordar que "ainda não está operacional" o sistema de informação para gestão dos projetos de arborização do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF).

Esta situação está, segundo o responsável, a dificultar "a pretensão dos proprietários, favorecendo o deferimento tácito (eucaliptal), o qual contraria o correto ordenamento florestal".

"Faz agora dois anos que foi aprovado o regime de arborização, a lei que tentou liberalizar as plantações de eucaliptos, e mudar um pouco a regulamentação anterior. A última nota informativa do ICNF indica que 94% das áreas das rearborizações autorizadas ou validadas foram plantadas com eucalipto", adiantou.

Segundo Domingos Patacho, este número significa que, em termos de floresta portuguesa, há uma monocultura que deverá continuar a crescer em detrimento do pinheiro, do carvalho, etc.

"Um dos casos mais graves que verificámos foi o corte de pinhal bravo prematuro na Quinta do Carregal, em Ourém. Esta Quinta foi adquirida pelo município de Ourém há 14 anos, o qual posteriormente transferiu a propriedade para a empresa MaisOurém", disse.

Contudo, segundo a Quercus, "outros que também se arrogam proprietários, sem que a titularidade fosse confirmada", iniciaram naquele local a plantação de 10 hectares de eucalipto, "convertendo o pinhal autóctone associado às más práticas florestais".

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pai...me-de-arborizacao-estao-a-degradar-a-floresta


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2015 às 18:38)

*A história do São Martinho: castanhas porquê?*

É no dia onze de novembro, data em que foi sepultado em Tours, que se comemora o dia de São Martinho. Fique a conhecer a história.




Em Portugal, é tradição comerem-se castanhas assadas

São Martinho, ou Martinho de Tours, nasceu em cerca de 316 naantiga cidade de Savaria na Panónia, uma antiga província na fronteira do Império Romano, na atual Hungria. Filho de um comandante romano, cresceu na região de Pavia, em Itália, no seio de uma família pagã. Criado para seguir a carreira militar, foi convocado para o exército romano quando tinha quinze anos, viajando por todo o Império Romano do Ocidente.

Apesar de ter recebido uma educação pagã, foi em adolescente que Martinho descobriu o Cristianismo. Mas foi só mais tarde, em 356, depois de ter abandonado o exército que foi batizado. Tornou-se discípulo de Santo Hilário, bispo de Poitiers (na zona oeste da atual França), que o ordenou diácono e presbítero, regressando de seguida a Panónia, onde converteu a mãe. Mudou-se depois para Milão, de onde terá sido expulso juntamente com Santo Hilário. Isolado, terá passado algum tempo na ilha da Galinária, ao largo da costa italiana.


De volta à Gália, foi perto de Poitiers que fundou o mais antigo mosteiro conhecido na Europa, na região de Ligugé. Conhecido pelos seus milagres, o santo atraía multidões. Foi ordenado bispo de Tours em 371 e fundou o mosteiro de Marmoutier, na margem do rio Loire, onde vivia na reclusão. Pregador incansável, foi também o fundador das primeiras igrejas rurais na região da Gália, onde atendia tanto ricos como pobres. Morreu a oito de novembro de 397 em Candes e foi sepultado a onze de novembro em Tours, local de intensa peregrinação desde o século V.

É na data do seu enterro, três dias depois de ter morrido em Candes, que se comemora o dia que lhe é dedicado. Acredita-se que, na véspera e no dia das comemorações, o tempo melhora e o sol aparece. O acontecimento é conhecido pelo “verão de São Martinho” e é muitas vezes associado à conhecida lenda de São Martinho.

http://observador.pt/2014/11/11/historia-sao-martinho/


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2015 às 18:00)

Grande produção de tomate 2015 em Portugal.
Veja o percurso que faz, antes de chegar á fábrica, para transformação.


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2015 às 18:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Grande produção de tomate 2015 em Portugal.
> Veja o percurso que faz, antes de chegar á fábrica, para transformação.



Muito interessante. 

Passo muitas vezes à porta da fabrica é interessante ver um pouco do que se passa do outro lado.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2015 às 19:31)

> *Beja: empresa investe €5 milhões no processamento e comércio de frutas*
> 
> Uma empresa portuguesa vai instalar uma unidade de processamento e comércio por grosso e a retalho de pêssegos, alperces e nectarinas em Beja, no Alentejo, num investimento de cinco milhões de euros.
> 
> ...



http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias...nidade-de-processamento-e-comercio-de-frutas/

Fico contente por ver a nossa agricultura a andar para frente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2015 às 19:48)

*Portugal recebe quase 6,5 milhões de euros de Bruxelas para a agricultura*

Os montantes têm que ser pagos aos agricultores até 16 de Outubro de 2016.

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/p...os-de-bruxelas-para-a-agricultura_235432.html


*Jovens agricultores lideram procura dos 15 mil hectares da Bolsa de Terras*

A bolsa nacional de terras já integra quase 15 mil hectares de solos que são procurados especialmente por jovens agricultores, disse um responsável da entidade gestora nacional deste projeto criado há dois anos.

A bolsa nacional de terras já integra quase 15 mil hectares de solos que são procurados especialmente por jovens agricultores, disse hoje um responsável da entidade gestora nacional deste projeto criado há dois anos.

Realizado no ano passado, o primeiro concurso para conceder terrenos agrícolas e florestais, por compra ou arrendamento, “teve grande sucesso” com a apresentação de 160 candidaturas, adiantou Norberto Correia à agência Lusa.

http://observador.pt/2015/11/19/jov...ocura-dos-15-mil-hectares-da-bolsa-de-terras/

Concordo contigo MSantos, é de bons investimentos e de boas ideias é que o nosso país precisa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2015 às 19:43)

*O amendoim que cresce em Almeirim*

A Quinta da Alorna está a lançar-se num novo projecto que ajudará a perceber se Portugal pode ser produtor de amendoim a uma escala maior.
Foi no início de Setembro que ouvimos falar pela primeira vez dos amendoins da Quinta da Alorna. Uma visita cujo pretexto era o vinho – estava-se então em plena vindima – terminou com um jantar no qual Pedro Lufinha, director-geral da quinta de Almeirim, contou que nesta herdade que se estende por 16 quilómetros existia, entre muitas outras coisas, uma plantação de amendoim. E disponibilizou-se imediatamente para nos avisar quando chegasse a altura da apanha do amendoim.

Mas foi preciso esperar mais um mês e meio para o momento certo. É que, ficámos a saber, a apanha do amendoim faz-se numa janela de oportunidade bastante curta, de alguns dias. Começou então uma logística algo complicada para podermos acertar datas. Tudo dependia da chuva, explicaram-nos. Até que, em meados de Outubro, chegou o telefonema avisando que era altura – esperavam-se dias com grandes chuvadas e era preciso impedir que isso afectasse a produção do amendoim.

Dentro da Quinta da Alorna, a zona ideal para o cultivo é a que se situa mais a Norte, junto ao Tejo, porque, diz Gustavo Caetano, é uma terra de aluvião, mais rica. “O amendoim dá-se bem em solos bem drenados, com areias gordas e alguma capacidade de fornecer nutrientes naturais.” Dado que “no final do ciclo o amendoim vai fazer-se dentro da terra”, a qualidade desta é fundamental.

Mas se esse é um trunfo, por outro lado há um ponto fraco nesta zona de Portugal. “Não temos as condições ideais em termos de clima”, explica Lufinha. “Precisávamos de mais um mês de clima seco.” Gustavo Caetano complementa: “O amendoim tem uma exigência de temperatura de 18 graus para arrancar o ciclo e isso só se consegue numa Primavera tardia”. Ou seja, não passa tempo suficiente entre o momento em que é semeado e o momento em que tem que ser colhido por causa do risco das chuvas.

http://fugas.publico.pt/Noticias/355446_o-amendoim-que-cresce-em-almeirim


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2015 às 20:36)

*Químicos na horta só com formação paga*

A burocracia de Bruxelas continua a entrar em força. Nestes últimos dias de governo, a transposição de diretivas europeias impõe novas exigências legais no que respeita à formação dos agricultores e aplicadores de produtos fitofarmacêuticos.
É certo que havia por aí muitos abusos, com as populações a queixarem-se dos aviões andarem a pulverizar os campos do Ribatejo a poucos metros das habitações. Sem pôr em causa a necessidade de haver formação para uma boa utilização destes produtos sensíveis para a saúde humana, apenas se questiona o negócio destas formações que obrigam pequenos agricultores a desembolsar centenas de euros para poderem continuar a praticar uma agricultura de subsistência, que serve de magro complemento para as pensões de miséria.
Agora até os pequenos agricultores têm de estar munidos de um diploma que certifique a sua aptidão para fazerem o que sempre fizeram – para aplicar herbicidas ou outros produtos fitofarmacêuticos nas suas courelas. E, claro, é sempre a pagar. Nas lojas de produtos agrícolas de Santarém e Almeirim anunciam-se cursos desde os 120 aos 200 euros. A “preço de amigo” apenas encontramos na Câmara de Mação um curso a 15 euros. Certo é que as empresas formadoras certificadas não conseguem dar vazão a tantos pedidos.
“À boa maneira portuguesa guardaram para o último dia e agora não há capacidade para formar toda a gente n os prazos”, afirmam-nos na Direção Regional de Agricultura do Ribatejo e Oeste.
Mesmo a pagar centenas de euros, vai por aí uma azáfama de formações para todos os pequenos agricultores que queiram continuar a matar as ervas daninhas e as podridões nas courelas.
A lei que regula as atividades de distribuição, venda e aplicação de produtos fitofarmacêuticos já vem de 2013, e impôs exigências legais no que respeita à formação dos agricultores e aplicadores daqueles produtos. Assim, “todos os utilizadores de produtos fitofarmacêuticos de uso profissional devem dispor de habilitação comprovada para poderem adquirir, manusear ou aplicar estes produtos”, desde o passado dia 26 de novembro. A habilitação exige a “obtenção de um certificado de formação de aplicação de produtos fitofarmacêuticos ou um curso superior ou de técnico-profissional na área agrícola”. Do mesmo modo, a lei faz caducar as habilitações obtidas há mais de 10 anos.

http://www.oribatejo.pt/2015/12/05/56832/

Vejo por aqui muitas pessoas a reclamarem, contra esta medida, mas na minha opinião esta legislação já peca por tarde.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2015 às 00:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Químicos na horta só com formação paga*
> 
> A burocracia de Bruxelas continua a entrar em força. Nestes últimos dias de governo, a transposição de diretivas europeias impõe novas exigências legais no que respeita à formação dos agricultores e aplicadores de produtos fitofarmacêuticos.
> É certo que havia por aí muitos abusos, com as populações a queixarem-se dos aviões andarem a pulverizar os campos do Ribatejo a poucos metros das habitações. Sem pôr em causa a necessidade de haver formação para uma boa utilização destes produtos sensíveis para a saúde humana, apenas se questiona o negócio destas formações que obrigam pequenos agricultores a desembolsar centenas de euros para poderem continuar a praticar uma agricultura de subsistência, que serve de magro complemento para as pensões de miséria.
> ...



Parece-me algum excesso de zelo dos engravatados de Bruxelas, que na realidade pouco conhecem da realidade das pessoas que vivem em pequenos meios rurais. Com isto vão continuar a haver abusos, não sei se vai resolver alguma coisa, é apenas mais burocracia.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (6 Dez 2015 às 12:24)

MSantos disse:


> Parece-me algum excesso de zelo, dos engravatados de Bruxelas, na realidade pouco conhecem da realidade das pessoas que vivem em pequenos meios rurais. Com isto vão continuar a haver abusos, não sei se vai resolver alguma coisa, é apenas mais burocracia.



Não acho que seja excesso de zelo, muitas dessas pessoas que vivem em pequenos meios rurais são aquelas pessoas que depois vão vender para as feiras e mercados desses pequenos meios rurais e que vendem produtos que se forem analisados devem estar completamente empestados de produtos químicos! 

Uma vez numa formação (que nada tem haver desta mas sim outra formação agrícola), estava o formador a comentar isso e a contar uma história de uma vez ter comprado uns agriões à beira da estrada e quando os estava a cozer em casa aquilo deixou um cheiro fortíssimo, ele na altura não reconheceu o cheiro, só um dia mais tarde quando estava a visitar uma exploração e andavam a aplicar um produto fito-farmacêutico é que ele o reconheceu e perguntou o que era, era um insecticida forte! Ou seja aquela pessoa que ali estava a vender deve ter aplicado aquilo e logo de seguida foi vender os seus produtos completamente cheios de químicos!!

As pessoas muitas vezes falam que os produtos nos hipermercados são cheios de químicos, mas ao contrário do que se pensa têm um controlo de tal maneira apertado que dificilmente isso é verdade, já os produtos vendidos nas feiras por esses pequenos produtores sem formação nenhuma, já não se pode dizer o mesmo, e por isso esta formação obrigatória estou plenamente de acordo, e ainda acho que a fiscalização devia ser apertada! Estamos a falar da nossa saúde!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> Não acho que seja excesso de zelo, muitas dessas pessoas que vivem em pequenos meios rurais são aquelas pessoas que depois vão vender para as feiras e mercados desses pequenos meios rurais e que vendem produtos que se forem analisados devem estar completamente empestados de produtos químicos!
> 
> Uma vez numa formação (que nada tem haver desta mas sim outra formação agrícola), estava o formador a comentar isso e a contar uma história de uma vez ter comprado uns agriões à beira da estrada e quando os estava a cozer em casa aquilo deixou um cheiro fortíssimo, ele na altura não reconheceu o cheiro, só um dia mais tarde quando estava a visitar uma exploração e andavam a aplicar um produto fito-farmacêutico é que ele o reconheceu e perguntou o que era, era um insecticida forte! Ou seja aquela pessoa que ali estava a vender deve ter aplicado aquilo e logo de seguida foi vender os seus produtos completamente cheios de químicos!!
> 
> As pessoas muitas vezes falam que os produtos nos hipermercados são cheios de químicos, mas ao contrário do que se pensa têm um controlo de tal maneira apertado que dificilmente isso é verdade, já os produtos vendidos nas feiras por esses pequenos produtores sem formação nenhuma, já não se pode dizer o mesmo, e por isso esta formação obrigatória estou plenamente de acordo, e ainda acho que a fiscalização devia ser apertada! Estamos a falar da nossa saúde!!



Pois lá está, muitas dessas pessoas já são de idade avançada e tem a sua horta como complemento á sua pequena reforma. Depois por vezes deparam-se com alguma praga de "bicharada" na horta e pronto, toca de aplicar "curas" para as exterminarem.
Depois como nao tem nenhuma formação, a nível de aplicação desses mesmos produtos fitofarmacos, aplicam por vezes em excesso, e depois nao respeitam o período de repouso, após a sua aplicação.
O meu "velhote" também é assim, se eu nao andar sempre em cima do assunto, mal ele veja uns bichitos, nas couves ou noutro lado, lá vai ele logo fazer uma calda, que eu só de olhar para aquilo até me dói logo a alma.
Mas felizmente, já lhe estou a a conseguir mudar a mentalidade.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Dez 2015 às 14:18)

por acaso acho bem, existem produtos muito perigosos. O problema é que se se estão a aproveitar para colocar formações a preços de ouro


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2015 às 17:20)

camrov8 disse:


> por acaso acho bem, existem produtos muito perigosos. O problema é que se se estão a aproveitar para colocar formações a preços de ouro



Pois já se é hábito dos portugueses, aproveitarem-se destas burocracias, para fazerem aumentar os custos destas mesmas formações.
Pelo que sei os centros de emprego tem dessas formações a custo zero, e ainda pagam para quem as fizer.
Mas as outras entidades privadas, como só lhes interessa os lucros, fazem preços desde os 120, até aos 200 euros.
E depois como a procura tem sido muita, e a necessidade para obter esse mesmo cartão de aplicador também, fazem estes preços altíssimos.
Também existe Juntas de Freguesia/ Camara municipal, que dão as formações, mais baratas, a partir de 15 €.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Dez 2015 às 18:32)

Sou da opinião que todos deviam ter formação na área dos fitoquímicos. Tal como a justiça em Portugal, o problema não está na falta de leis, mas na sua execução ou fiscalização.

Acho até que os agricultores profissionais, com mais de 65 anos, nem precisam de frequentar as aulas. Precisamente a tal franja de população que provavelmente mais desconhece os riscos.

Um certificado vale o que vale, não impede a continuação das más práticas.

Na prática o que vai acontecer? 1 em 10 fica certificado e os restantes pedem-lhe o favor de lhe comprar os produtos necessários.

Quem mais ganha serão as entidades formadoras e certificadoras.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Dez 2015 às 20:19)

más praticas vão sempre acontecer, sei de muita gente que depois de estrumar ainda lhe colocam adubo químico


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2015 às 21:05)

camrov8 disse:


> por acaso acho bem, existem produtos muito perigosos. O problema é que se se estão a aproveitar para colocar formações a preços de ouro



Era aí que eu queria chegar, vai ser mais uma fora de sacar algum aos agricultores, poque más praticas vão acontecer sempre, mesmo quando feitas por pessoal com formação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

camrov8 disse:


> más praticas vão sempre acontecer, sei de muita gente que depois de estrumar ainda lhe colocam adubo químico


Deve ser para eles pensarem que depois a cultura que vão meter nesse solo, depois dessa prática ficar com o seu crescimento do tipo "explosivo".
Para quem nao tem animais, que produzam esterco, acabam por ter dois gastos de dinheiro.
Eu sou um adepto a 100% do uso do estrume, principalmente de cavalo, para mim é um dos melhores, e aplico-o no Outono/inverno, depois para a primavera só aplico chorume de urtiga, feito por mim.
O cavalo é de um vizinho meu, mas ele como nao faz uso do estrume produzido, dá-mo, só este Outono, já lá fui buscar mais de 300 kg.
E recorro também ao empalhamento, que acaba por ter também muitos benefícios.
Falando agora na actualidade agricola, as arvores de folha caduca, estão ainda com alguma folhas "teimosas" em cair.
Depois vou amentar a área de pomar, depois de já ter plantado á 3 semanas 4 amendoeiras e 4 nogueiras.
Já deitei á terra também mais de 100 bolotas, de azinheira, e carrasco.
Na horta falta-me arrancar um canteiro de alhos- franceses, e o resto das batatas doces, a maior delas até agora tinha 1,700 kg.
Já semeei também favas, e ervilhas, e hoje foi a vez dos alhos.
*Tenho aqui uma pequena curiosidade, será que alguem sabe porque os nossos antigos avós/bisavós, colocavam pedras entre os troncos das árvores de fruto, dizem que é para carregar a árvores para eles depois carregarem de frutos, será que faz mesmo efeito, ou era só mais um dos costumes que ia passando de boca em boca.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

Paulo H disse:


> Sou da opinião que todos deviam ter formação na área dos fitoquímicos. Tal como a justiça em Portugal, o problema não está na falta de leis, mas na sua execução ou fiscalização.
> 
> Acho até que os agricultores profissionais, com mais de 65 anos, nem precisam de frequentar as aulas. Precisamente a tal franja de população que provavelmente mais desconhece os riscos.
> 
> ...



Pois também nao percebi, qual foi a ideia de quem criou esta legislação, em dar esse benesse para quem tenha mais de 65 anos, já falei esta semana com um pequeno agricultor que tem 81 anos, e que disse-me que foi só lá apresentar os documento, e pagar, e pronto já anda lá todo contente a matar uma praga de azedas, com o malfadado glifosato.
Na minha opinião eles deviam de ter essas horas de formação, como todos os outros, não é que lhes servisse para mudar as suas más práticas, a cerca dos fitofarmacêuticos, mas pronto, era melhor do que nada.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2015 às 22:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> (...)
> Já deitei á terra também mais de 100 bolotas, de azinheira, e carrasco.



Em Novembro semeei cerca 40 bolotas de sobreiro e amanha vou plantar 6 pequenos pinheiros-mansos, e 2 medronheiros. E fiz ainda uma experiência com estacas de choupo e salgueiro numa linha de água que atravessa o mesmo terreno ( cerca 1ha de família que estou lentamente a arborizar, só com autoctones.) 

Para além disso já lá tenho 16 pinheiros-mansos plantados pelo meu avô há 15 anos, mais alguns pequenos pinheiros-bravos, pinheiros-mansos e sobreiros fruto de regeneração natural.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2015 às 10:44)

MSantos disse:


> Em Novembro semeei cerca 40 bolotas de sobreiro e amanha vou plantar 6 pequenos pinheiros-mansos, e 2 medronheiros. E fiz ainda uma experiência com estacas de choupo e salgueiro numa linha de água que atravessa o mesmo terreno ( cerca 1ha família que estou lentamente a arborizar, só com autoctones.)
> 
> Para além disso já lá tenho 16 pinheiros-mansos plantados pelo meu avô há 15 anos, mais alguns pequenos pinheiros-bravos, pinheiros-mansos e sobreiros fruto de regeneração natural.



Também já plantei 4 pinheiros-mansos, no mes de Novembro, bem como 3 loureiros, e outros 5 ainda estão no vaso para cresceram mais um bocado.
Todas estas árvores que já plantei, são de propagação natural, ou seja atraves do pinhão e da baga do loureiro.
Se eu fosse a comprar as árvores que ponho, acho que já tinha ido á falencia.
Tenho aqui um  sobreiro, que já foi semeado por mim, que é uma das árvores de eleição pra mim, que já deve de ter uns 3 metros e tal, e deve de ter uns 8 ou 9 anos.
As bolotas de azinheira e carrasco que meti na terra, tem como objectivo, o fortalecimento, e protecção de um talude,com uns 5 metros de altura, confinante com uma linha de água.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2015 às 11:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Também já plantei 4 pinheiros-mansos, no mes de Novembro, bem como 3 loureiros, e outros 5 ainda estão no vaso para cresceram mais um bocado.
> Todas estas árvores que já plantei, são de propagação natural, ou seja atraves do pinhão e da baga do loureiro.
> Se eu fosse a comprar as árvores que ponho, acho que já tinha ido á falencia.
> Tenho aqui um  sobreiro, que já foi semeado por mim, que é uma das árvores de eleição pra mim, que já deve de ter uns 3 metros e tal, e deve de ter uns 8 ou 9 anos.
> As bolotas de azinheira e carrasco que meti na terra, tem como objectivo, o fortalecimento, e protecção de um talude,com uns 5 metros de altura, confinante com uma linha de água.



Também não tenho comprado muitas árvores (só as de fruto), mas este ano os pinheiros-mansos que comprei ontem e vou plantar hoje foram baratos (1.5euro cada um). Tive que recorrer à plantação porque os que tinha plantado com origem em semente morreram devido ao Verão muito seco que tivemos.

É fácil germinar as bagas de loureiro? Dá para plantar por estaca, nunca experimentei?

Estás a desenvolver o teu pequeno parque natural, tal como eu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2015 às 12:35)

MSantos disse:


> Também não tenho comprado muitas árvores (só as de fruto), mas este ano os pinheiros-mansos que comprei ontem e vou plantar hoje foram baratos (1.5euro cada um). Tive que recorrer à plantação porque os que tinha plantado com origem em semente morreram devido ao Verão muito seco que tivemos.
> 
> É fácil germinar as bagas de loureiro? Dá para plantar por estaca, nunca experimentei?
> 
> Estás a desenvolver o teu pequeno parque natural, tal como eu.



Pelo que tenho visto a bagas de loureiro, são de fácil germinação, se conseguires encontrar um loureiro já adulto, e que nao façam mobilidade do solo debaixo dele, ou seja a baga ao cair, e encontrar boas condiçoes de humidade, e também de estrume criado pela propria "mae" elas germinam.
Foi assim que eu fiz, aqui de um loureiro da minha vizinha, eles nasceram lá, e depois quando estavam do tamanho de um dedo, que foi na Primavera passado, retireiros, e meti-os em vasos apara enraizar até agora, que os mudei para a terra.
Mas podes experimentar meter umas 3/4 bagas de loureiro em cada vaso, e depois logo ves se elas germinam. Falei nesta quantidade, porque é para dar o desconto, caso alguma nao vingue.
Pois as árvores de fruto, também as costumo comprar, e outras enxerto, de variedades que nao tenho, mas que pessoas conhecidas me dão os "garfos" para enxertar.
Esta manha, já lá vão mais umas 30 bolotas semeadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2015 às 19:43)

Deixo aqui uma foto, de como se deve podar uma árvore, uma vez que hoje em dia assistimos a muitos atentados contra as árvores, seja em meio urbano ou rural.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (7 Dez 2015 às 21:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois já se é hábito dos portugueses, aproveitarem-se destas burocracias, para fazerem aumentar os custos destas mesmas formações.
> *Pelo que sei os centros de emprego tem dessas formações a custo zero, e ainda pagam para quem as fizer.*
> Mas as outras entidades privadas, como só lhes interessa os lucros, fazem preços desde os 120, até aos 200 euros.
> E depois como a procura tem sido muita, e a necessidade para obter esse mesmo cartão de aplicador também, fazem estes preços altíssimos.
> Também existe Juntas de Freguesia/ Camara municipal, que dão as formações, mais baratas, a partir de 15 €.



Não, houve uma altura em que as formações foram financiadas, a lei já tinha saído que ia ser obrigatório, mas como os portugueses gostam de deixar tudo para a última entretanto acabou-se o financiamento e passaram a ser pagas! Muito raramente ainda aparecem algumas juntas de freguesia que suportam o curso cobrando apenas o cartão! De resto já não há formações financiadas! Fala-se que vão voltar, mas não se sabe quando!



Paulo H disse:


> Sou da opinião que todos deviam ter formação na área dos fitoquímicos. Tal como a justiça em Portugal, o problema não está na falta de leis, mas na sua execução ou fiscalização.
> 
> *Acho até que os agricultores profissionais, com mais de 65 anos*, nem precisam de frequentar as aulas. Precisamente a tal franja de população que provavelmente mais desconhece os riscos.
> 
> ...



Não vou dizer que não, mas desconheço isso, até porque quando tirei a minha andavam lá formandos com mais de 65 anos!!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> Não, houve uma altura em que as formações foram financiadas, a lei já tinha saído que ia ser obrigatório, mas como os portugueses gostam de deixar tudo para a última entretanto acabou-se o financiamento e passaram a ser pagas! Muito raramente ainda aparecem algumas juntas de freguesia que suportam o curso cobrando apenas o cartão! De resto já não há formações financiadas! Fala-se que vão voltar, mas não se sabe quando!
> 
> 
> 
> Não vou dizer que não, mas desconheço isso, até porque quando tirei a minha andavam lá formandos com mais de 65 anos!!



Estive a googlar, a lei podes consultar pdf no site do ministério da agricultura. (estou a aceder de telemóvel, não me dá jeito fazer upload)

Mas de acordo com o site infra, quem tiver cumprido 65 anos até 16 de abril de 2013, pode em alternativa ao curso, fazer apenas uma prova de conhecimentos. Portanto ao que parece não é para quem faz 65 anos agora, mas pode estar errado.. O melhor é consultar a lei e o artigo específico.

http://jovemagricultoremrede.net/aplicacao-de-produtos-fitofarmaceuticos-habilitacao/


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 10:47)

*Área de produção para agricultura biológica aumentou 8% num ano*

Há um "interesse renovado" em Portugal e o número de produtores está a aumentar. Com os apoios de Bruxelas a expectativa é juntar, este ano, 1300 novos agricultores a esta fileira

Portugal está longe de se destacar entre os seus pares europeus na produção biológica, mas o número de produtores e de área destinada a este tipo de agricultura está a aumentar. Os dados mais recentes da Direcção-Geral de Agricultura e Desenvolvimento Rural (DGADR) mostram que, entre 2013 e 2014, o número de agricultores registados aumentou 9% e a terra usada para produzir cresceu 8%, atingindo os 212.345 hectares. Este ano, a área deverá aumentar 35%, com a entrada neste negócio de 1300 produtores e mais verbas de Bruxelas.

http://www.publico.pt/economia/noti...ica-aumentou-8-num-ano-1717190?page=1#/follow


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:43)

A agricultura é muito difícil conheço quem se tenha visto grego para ter a certificação pois podemos estar a fazer tudo bem mas se o vizinho usa um pesticida não recomendado deita tudo a perder


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 18:06)

*Terrenos férteis. Urina de vaca é melhor que qualquer insecticida*

http://www.ionline.pt/artigo/490670...or-que-qualquer-insecticida?seccao=Portugal_i


----------



## camrov8 (16 Dez 2015 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


> *Terrenos férteis. Urina de vaca é melhor que qualquer insecticida*
> 
> http://www.ionline.pt/artigo/490670...or-que-qualquer-insecticida?seccao=Portugal_i



Tem logica e do que estudei devesse ao facto de ter uma grande quantidade de sais o que provoca um grande stress hosmotico, como curiosidade a urina faz parte dos 3 fluidos bacteriologicamente limpos, o liquido encéfalo-raquidiano o sangue e a urina é verdade a urina é mais limpa do que a saliva pensem nisso e para o caso tem grandes quantidades de elementos azotados o que são uma maravilha para as plantas


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2015 às 21:20)

*Abertas as candidaturas à Academia Compal*

Pela 4.ª vez consecutiva abrem as candidaturas para a Academia do Centro de Frutologia Compal. Os interessados podem colocar a concurso os seus projectos de empreendedorismo frutícola até 18 de Fevereiro 2016, através do _site_.  A Academia disponibilizará um total de 60.000 euros para apoiar os projectos vencedores.

De todas as candidaturas serão seleccionadas 12 para participarem na Academia Compal. Dessas, apenas as três melhores recebem uma bolsa de 20.000 euros cada.

São aceites projectos de empresários que desejem criar ou expandir um negócio na área da fruticultura. Os candidatos devem produzir pelo menos uma das seguintes frutas: alperce, ameixa, cereja, clementina, dióspiro, figo, laranja, limão, maçã, melancia, melão, meloa, marmelo, pêssego ou pêra Rocha.

«A edição de 2016 terá um programa de formação mais robusto, reflexo da preocupação com o reforço de alguns módulos, entre os quais o de _marketing», _diz a Academia em comunicado. Mantêm-se módulos como a fruticultura, gestão agrícola, associativismo e tecnologia e sustentabilidade.

Além disso, será estabelecida uma rede de contactos que os participantes terão de integrar de modo a fomentar novas parcerias e colaborações.

José Jordão, presidente do Centro de Frutologia Compal, nota que «esta iniciativa surgiu em 2012 para colmatar as principais necessidades identificadas no sector agrícola, entre as quais a crescente aposta da nova geração de empresários agrícolas no reforço das competências de gestão».


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

Tenho duas dezenas de morangueiros em Caneças. É meramente um hobbie. Sempre que os vou ver, tenho provado sempre de algum.
A maior parte dos morangos têm ficado para a natureza. Ou porque apodrecem (em contacto com o solo), ou porque os caracóis/pássaros os comem.
É Dezembro e tal, nunca pensei que nesta altura do ano eles estivessem assim.

Estas fotos tirei há 2 dias:






















Não são nada de especial, mas dão para adoçar a boca.

Estes dois da semana passada estavam espectaculares:






Na primavera a ver se lhes ponho um plástico no solo, e vejo forma de os proteger dos caracóis.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:11)

a verdade é que este ano é atípico tenho árvores que ainda não perderam todas as folhas e se assim continuar duvido que que as percam. o problema é que muitas culturas necessitam de frio para frutificarem como macieiras mirtilos e outras vamos
ver o que acontece


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:39)

camrov8 disse:


> a verdade é que este ano é atípico tenho árvores que ainda não perderam todas as folhas e se assim continuar duvido que que as percam. o problema é que muitas culturas necessitam de frio para frutificarem como macieiras mirtilos e outras vamos
> ver o que acontece



Por aqui passa-se exactamente a mesma situação, tenho alguns pessegueiros que ainda nao perderam totalmente as folhas, e eu tenho de esperar para os mudar do viveiro para o o futuro pomar, tenho estado a adiar as medições para as árvores visto elas estarem atrasadas.
Como dizes e bem,os mirtilos são muito exigentes em muitas horas de frio.
Parece que a partir da próxima segunda, as temperaturas mínimas vão baixar, pena é durar poucos dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2015 às 18:04)

*Requisitos de frio de pequenos frutos*

Os produtores de pequenos frutos, no momento de escolher as variedades que vão plantar, devem ter em atenção as preferências do mercado, a qualidade da fruta, a vida pós colheita mas, também, a adequação às condições edafo-climáticas da sua exploração, ou seja, adequação ao tipo de solo (em termos de drenagem, textura, composição e pH) mas, também, do seu clima e micro-clima local.

Um dos conceitos que rapidamente se está a difundir entre produtores é o de “requisitos de frio” ou “vernalização”.

A maioria das fruteiras de clima temperado como a cerejeira, o kiwi e a macieira, bem como o mirtilo, a groselha e a framboeseira desenvolveram um mecanismo fisiológico de protecção que limita o abrolhamento ou rebentação precoce na primavera, por forma a evitar serem queimadas pelas geadas.

Uma planta que entra em dormência no outono, inclusivamente perdendo a folha, caso rebente assim que “sinta” os primeiros dias de calor de primavera corre o risco de ser surpreendida por uma vaga de frio ou geadas mais tardias. E dada a variabilidade climática, todos sabemos como é comum haver belos dias de calor em janeiro e em fevereiro, e até em dezembro, dependendo da região, muito antes de o inverno terminar, seria normal que os jovens rebentos e as flores se perdessem.

http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias/requisitos-de-frio-de-pequenos-frutos/


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2015 às 20:21)

*Agricultor deixa morrer à fome mais de 100 animais*
Uma exploração agropecuária com cerca de 100 bois, vacas e vitelos está a preocupar a população de Serzedelo, na Póvoa de Lanhoso, devido ao problema de saúde pública e atrocidades cometidas sobre os animais, que estão a morrer à fome.







O dono do gado é José Vieira, que diz estar a ser perseguido pelo Ministério da Agricultura e garante que não tem dinheiro para alimentar os bichos.

Uma visita à exploração permite perceber que as pastagens estão sem alimento, não há feno ou serragem, os animais têm os ossos à mostra e o cheiro apenas é suportável de máscara, em algumas zonas. Na semana passada, José Vieira ainda tinha na garagem os ossos de dois vitelos de dois e sete meses. Ambos morreram à fome. "Ou o Ministério me dá uma ajuda urgente ou então vão acabar por morrer todos", explica o próprio, enquanto abre o celeiro onde uma vaca deitada já só mexe os olhos. "Já não dura dois dias, vai morrer porque não comeu", admite o dono.

Na base do problema está um imbróglio difícil de resolver. Tudo começa em 2003 com análises feitas pela Direção-Geral de Veterinária (DGAV) à exploração. A inspeção identificou brucelose e, quando isto acontece, o terreno fica sob sequestro, o que impede o dono de comercializar os bovinos e receber apoios do Estado para a exploração.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...de+Lanhoso&Option=Interior&content_id=4956302


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:49)

*A alfarroba faz tão bem que não imagina*






A alfarroba é considerada um alimento saudável e com elevadas propriedades nutritivas. O fruto contém vitamina A, que contribui para o crescimento dos ossos e dentes, melhora a vitalidade da pele e da visão, vitamina B1, com vantagens no funcionamento do sistema nervoso, do raciocínio e da atividade mental, é benéfico para os músculos e coração, e ainda vitamina B2 que ajuda a extrair energia de gorduras.

A juntar a estas, a alfarroba tem outras qualidades nutritivas. Possui cálcio, magnésio, ferro e potássio, é rica em fibras solúveis e insolúveis naturais, que melhoram o desempenho dos intestinos e impedem a incidência de diarreias e úlceras, e em açucares naturais. A alfarroba não contém estimulantes, como a cafeína, nem glúten  e apresenta baixo teor de lípidos.

As propriedades nutritivas somam-se num conjunto de benefícios extraordinário para a sua saúde. A alfarroba tem um potencial antioxidante muito elevado, ajuda a combater o colesterol, devido ao teor e qualidade das fibras, melhora os níveis de insulina e ajuda a controlar a glicémia e ainda é importante no controlo da proliferação de células cancerígenas, inibindo o crescimento de tumores.

http://www.inalgarve.net/#!a-alfarroba-faz-tao-bem-que-nao-imagina/wc4y2


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Aqui fica o video de como os nossos antigos tiravam água dos poços para depois regarem as suas culturas.
Falo por mim, que nunca cheguei a ver este engenho criado pelo Homem, em funcionamento, porque o uso dos motores a combustivel, veio acabar com mais um uso dos portugueses.
É claro que hoje em dia já não era rentável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 21:28)

Começamos com as pulverizas produtos essencialmente feitos por nós ,chá de cavalinha, chá de Ortiga, leite de vaca gordo nacional, e alho triturado e sabão azul vamos alternado uns com os outros . Arranjamos as alternativas aos pesticidas químicos quando os governos vendem cursos para se poder comprar e aplicar produtos químicos ,quando na realidade deveriam promover uma agricultura mais saudável e proteger a saúde de quem aplica e de quem come ,depois falam que cada vez existe mais cancro ,diabetes etc quando na realidade nada se está a fazer para prevenir e tudo está na base A Alimentação ,mas será que interessa isso?????

Fonte: Colheitas D'Óbidos https://www.facebook.com/colheitasdobidos/

Encontrei agora mesmo esta publicação no facebook, e fiquei contente, por as pessoas estarem a começar a mudar as mentalidades, e por saber também que cada vez existe mais "adeptos" da agricultura biológica e sustentável, isenta de químicos que só prejudicam o ambiente e a nossa saúde.
Eu falo por mim, que vivo no meio rural, e que não sinto a necessidade de aplicar pesticidas em nada.
No ano passado usei pela 1ª vez chorume de urtigas, feito por mim, para aplicação foliar, e digo que tem muitas utilidade, este ano já vou fazer mais uns quantos litros.
Também uso estrume de animais, principalmente de cavalo, e algum de galinhas.
Depois para o controlo de daninhas recorro ao empalhamento.
Este ano experimentei semear umas favas nas covas das árvores de fruto, foi uma dica que vi aqui na net, vamos ver como corre, é uma forma de fixar o azoto no solo, e de custo zero.
Acho muito triste passar aqui na minha terra, e ver os terrenos de um lado e do outro da estrada todos "curados", e depois levar com aquele cheiro a podre, e ver tudo seco, mas pronto são mentalidades que não mudam.
O que é certo é que tem aparecido por aqui muito casos de pessoas com cancro... Mas disso já ninguém fala, de onde virá a sua origem...

Come vem não é preciso gastar 150 euros numa formação, em que só serve para alguns encherem os bolsos.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

os métodos têm sido modificados, os portugueses ficaram famosos nos estates por terem muita rentabilidade com pequenos terrenos, os açorianos levaram a típica plantação das 3 Marias ou a trindade não sei o nome certo  da agricultura, Milho que dava farinha e restolho para o gado, ervilhas que cresciam pelo milho e as abóboras que para alem das abóboras as folhas de grande tamanho impediam o crescimento de daninhas e mantinham a humidade do solo ( do que já li esta pratica já era usada pelos maias por isso pode ter sido so importada para cá )


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2016 às 19:59)

*Projetos lei para proibir cultivo de OGM em Portugal em debate no parlamento*

Quatro projetos de lei para proibir o cultivo de organismos geneticamente modificados da autoria do PCP, BE, Verdes e PAN vão ser debatidos no parlamento esta quarta-feira.

Quatro projetos de lei para proibir o cultivo de organismos geneticamente modificados (OGM), da autoria do PCP, “Os Verdes”, Bloco de Esquerda e PAN, são debatidos esta quarta-feira no parlamento apresentando algumas diferenças, nas coimas na possibilidade de comercialização.

Os argumentos a favor do desaparecimento dos OGM da agricultura portuguesa são comuns aos quatro partidos e relacionam-se com a saúde e o ambiente e são justificados com o princípio de precaução devido à “incerteza científica” acerca dos seus efeitos, além de a União Europeia ter passado a decisão para cada Estado membro.

http://observador.pt/2016/01/20/projetos-lei-proibir-cultivo-ogm-portugal-debate-no-parlamento/


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2016 às 12:41)

*Apanhados a roubar pinhas em Almeirim *

Dois homens foram detidos pela GNR de Almeirim por roubo de pinhas. Os homens foram apanhados em flagrante, esta sexta-feira de manhã, por uma patrulha quando apanhavam as pinhas na Estrada Nacional 114, numa zona onde existem várias pinheiras à beira da estrada, perto do cruzamento para Foros de Benfica. Os detidos já tinham na sua posse cerca de 60 quilos de pinhas, que foram apreendidas. Os suspeitos foram libertados e o processo baixou a inquérito por ordem o Ministério Público.

http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=87747&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia#.VqIh4pqLRdh

É preciso mão pesada para quem comete este tipo de crimes, porque se trata de "produtos" muito valiosos, como o pinhão, e o mesmo se passa também com o roubo de cortiça.
Acho que a melhor pena que lhes podia ser aplicada era o serviço comunitário, tal como reflorestação, limpeza de matos, assim podia ser que aprendessem a olhar com outros olhos para a Natureza.
É claro que isto acontece por culpa também da crise, e do desemprego.

*Portugueses descortiçam sobreiros na Austrália*


Pela primeira vez, foram descortiçados 64 sobreiros plantados há 43 anos, em Barossa Valley, na Austrália, a mais famosa região vinícola do país. Uma tarefa que contou com a participação de especialistas portugueses. 

A Orlando Wines, produtor de vinhos australiano e que hoje faz parte do famoso grupo Pernod Ricard, e a sucursal local do Grupo Cork Supply, liderada por Miguel Costa Alemão, organizaram a primeira extração de cortiça realizada no Sul da Austrália, concretamente em Barossa Valley, a mais famosa região vinícola do país. Uma tarefa em que participaram alguns prosissionais portugueses.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/economia/portugueses-descorticam-sobreiros-na-australia=f794348


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

Enquanto o frio não vem... 
Não têm a qualidade da primavera, até porque muitos apodrecem na terra molhada, mas alguns até são saborosos.


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Jan 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia, não sei se este é o local ideal para colocar esta questão, mas cá vai. 

Sou natural de Mirandela mas estou a residir em Bragança já há cerca de 10 anos. 

Desde que aqui estou que não me lembro de um inverno com tanto nevoeiro como o deste ano. Alguém sabe o motivo? Algo que esteja a influenciar? 

Há quem diga que a barragem do sabor tem influência mas acho redutor pensar dessa maneira até porque o nevoeiro tem-se estendido a toda a região de trás-os-montes (ao contrário de outros anos em que era mais frequente nos vales como Mirandela) e até mesmo de castilla e leon. 

A minha preocupação tem a ver com o fato de eu querer iniciar-me na produção de pistachio, não em Bragança, mas na zona de Carrazeda de Ansiães e todo este nevoeiro que tem afetado a região não é nada bom por causa dos níveis de humidade sempre altos. 

Já agora, uma vez identificado o motivo, acham que será uma tendência para ser manter nos próximos anos? 

Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Bom dia, não sei se este é o local ideal para colocar esta questão, mas cá vai.
> 
> Sou natural de Mirandela mas estou a residir em Bragança já há cerca de 10 anos.
> 
> ...



Não creio que a albufeira do Baixo Sabor tenha muita influência nessa região a que te referes. Talvez a do Tua venha a ter mais.
Com a albufeira do Tua cheia, é provável que a humidade seja maior.


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

Pois, também já tinha pensado nisso, a barragem do Tua irá trazer ainda mais humidade à região, mas este ano tem sido "abusado" nesse aspecto.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

uma coisa que vi no jornal ao que parece vão iniciar ou ja esta a andar uma plantação de pistácios  em chaves ao que parece o interior centro e norte têm boa condições para o cultivo e que parece bem rentável


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

Sim é bastante rentável pelo que já percebi.

Basicamente em 1 ano de produção recupera-se o investimento feito, sendo que a produção só começa em força por volta do décimo ano, mas apartir daí seria sempre a tirar lucro.

A meu ver a região mais propícia é a terra quente transmontana devido às horas de frio que a árvore necessita >900h para a espécie mais rentável e ao mesmo tempo pelas médias anuais de precipitação baixa, uma vez que a árvore do pistachio desenvolve-se bem em terrenos secos e dispensa mesmo água quase por completo nos meses de Abril, Maio e Setembro. 

O maior entrave serão mesmo as possíveis geadas tardias que podem arruinar com a produção completa de um ano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

*Herdade Vale da Rosa aposta em morcegos para fazer controlo biológico das pragas na vinha*

*



*

A Herdade Vale da Rosa colocou cerca de duas dezenas de caixas de ninhos para morcegos na sua propriedade, no âmbito do projeto Baydiversity da divisão Crop Science da Bayer. De acordo com a Bayer, o objetivo é contribuir para o controlo biológico das pragas nas vinhas, uma vez que os morcegos consomem grandes quantidades de insetos sem fazer estragos nas culturas.

“As caixas ninho artificiais para os morcegos são muito semelhantes aos ninhos naturais e serão colocados em postes, servindo de abrigo a morcegos que utilizem a zona para se alimentar”, explica a Bayer em comunicado*.*

O projeto Baydiversity pretende sensibilizar a sociedade para a biodiversidade, promovendo o conhecimento e fomentando a sua preservação e incremento no contexto dos sistemas agrícolas e florestais e assim contribuir para a sua sustentabilidade.

http://www.vidarural.pt/herdade-val...fazer-controlo-biologico-das-pragas-na-vinha/


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2016 às 17:25)




----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2016 às 12:34)

Cerca de 90% da produção do amendoal tradicional e mais de metade do moderno, está perdida, na região transmontana. O sol de dezembro e o calor do início de janeiro fizeram «rebentar» a floração antes de tempo.



> *Trás-os-Montes: produção de amêndoa com grandes perdas*
> 
> Uma quebra que se deve ao tempo quente de dezembro e janeiro passados, que fez florir, mais cedo que o habitual, as amendoeiras. Depois vieram as geadas do início do ano e queimaram a floração. Em Moncorvo, o concelho do país onde se produz mais amêndoa, está instalado um sentimento de frustração junto dos produtores.
> 
> ...




http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias/tras-os-montes-producao-de-amendoa-com-grandes-perdas/


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2016 às 21:33)

MSantos disse:


> Cerca de 90% da produção do amendoal tradicional e mais de metade do moderno, está perdida, na região transmontana. O sol de dezembro e o calor do início de janeiro fizeram «rebentar» a floração antes de tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é o tempo não foi muito favorável durante a floração, devido ás chuvas, dias nublados e frios,e as abelhas não poderam fazer a polinização das flores, e a flor também ficou como eu costumo dizer "amassada" o que depois a fez cair, não dando origem ao fruto.
As amendoeiras que já observei por aqui, também se nota essa grande perca de produção, mas ao mesmo tempo também faz com que a amêndoa seja de maior calibre, ainda a semana passada vi uma que tinha amêndoas já maiores que moedas de 5 cêntimos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2016 às 13:14)

Já a semana passada aqui falei nesta árvore que se ve do lado esquerdo da foto.
Era uma enorme e frondosa nogueira, a maior aqui dentro da zona urbana.
Ainda dá para ver a lenha toda cortada e arrumada debaixo da mesma, e agora pergunto para quê uma poda tão severa. Assim a olho nu diria que a poda rendeu mais do que 1 tonelada de lenha.
Isto tudo porque agora vão repavimentar a estrada e construir passeios.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 19:33)

Este ano, os maracujás amadureceram mais cedo?
Os meus familiares do algarve trouxeram alguns, bem doces, uma maravilha.
Muito se queixaram da falta de precipitação por lá.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mar 2016 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já a semana passada aqui falei nesta árvore que se ve do lado esquerdo da foto.
> Era uma enorme e frondosa nogueira, a maior aqui dentro da zona urbana.
> Ainda dá para ver a lenha toda cortada e arrumada debaixo da mesma, e agora pergunto para quê uma poda tão severa. Assim a olho nu diria que a poda rendeu mais do que 1 tonelada de lenha.
> Isto tudo porque agora vão repavimentar a estrada e construir passeios.


Isso é típico do município tuga todos podam dessa maneira, depois queixam-se que as árvores têm problemas sanitários


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2016 às 01:15)

A câmara de VRSA mandou podar todas as árvores dos passeios do concelho, foi uma razia. 

Sendo os Verões naquela zona tão insuportáveis em termos de calor e insolação é mesmo de gente inteligente fazer isto. Parece que agora e moda cortar a copa inteira às árvores, em Tavira fizeram o mesmo a algumas. Havia uns plátanos já grandes na Manta Rota que desapareceram. Fizeram as podas agora, os jardineiros dizem que as árvores vão morrer pois o ano foi seco e as podas foram feitas fora de época. A ordem veio de funcionário da autarquia. Sendo o Algarve uma região temperada, sim, uma região de clima temperado, faz-me confusão que não haja alamedas, parques, praças ou estradas com folhosas. Nos centros de jardinagem do sotavento já procurei plátanos, álamos, carvalhos, nogueiras, mas não há. Apenas arranjei tílias. O que há com fartura: pinheiros, oliveiras e palmeiras. O Algarve tem várias folhosas nativas, amieiro, choupo, salgueiro, carvalho, freixo, castanheiro, e algumas foram introduzidas há séculos ou milénios, caso da nogueira ou da amoreira. Faz-me confusão não ver estas espécies na paisagem, não ver árvores grandes com copas frondosas, há uma panca qualquer maluca no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo contra as árvores que dão sombra e agora com a parvoíce das podas foi a machadada final, querem fazer das povoações algarvias vilas e cidades do deserto marroquino.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 17:35)

Que valente poda, depois admiram-se que quando faz algum vento os ramos não aguentem e danificam alguma coisa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

frederico disse:


> A câmara de VRSA mandou podar todas as árvores dos passeios do concelho, foi uma razia.
> 
> Sendo os Verões naquela zona tão insuportáveis em termos de calor e insolação é mesmo de gente inteligente fazer isto. Parece que agora e moda cortar a copa inteira às árvores, em Tavira fizeram o mesmo a algumas. Havia uns plátanos já grandes na Manta Rota que desapareceram. Fizeram as podas agora, os jardineiros dizem que as árvores vão morrer pois o ano foi seco e as podas foram feitas fora de época. A ordem veio de funcionário da autarquia. Sendo o Algarve uma região temperada, sim, uma região de clima temperado, faz-me confusão que não haja alamedas, parques, praças ou estradas com folhosas. Nos centros de jardinagem do sotavento já procurei plátanos, álamos, carvalhos, nogueiras, mas não há. Apenas arranjei tílias. O que há com fartura: pinheiros, oliveiras e palmeiras. O Algarve tem várias folhosas nativas, amieiro, choupo, salgueiro, carvalho, freixo, castanheiro, e algumas foram introduzidas há séculos ou milénios, caso da nogueira ou da amoreira. Faz-me confusão não ver estas espécies na paisagem, não ver árvores grandes com copas frondosas, há uma panca qualquer maluca no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo contra as árvores que dão sombra e agora com a parvoíce das podas foi a machadada final, querem fazer das povoações algarvias vilas e cidades do deserto marroquino.



Pois é esses que dizem que são entendidos no assunto das podas das árvores, só o devem de ter estudado a teórica, e a prática mais uma vez ficou esquecida. 
As árvores dão-nos muita coisa, inclusive, sombra em dias tórridos, oxigénio, abrigo para pássaros entre outras tantas coisa, mas a verdade é que tudo isto é esquecido, e vão proliferando um pouco por todo o país essas podas severas, que pelo menos a mim, até me dói o coração de ver por vezes o que era uma bela árvore, depois reduzida a um simples tronco...


----------



## carlitinhos (29 Mar 2016 às 19:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que valente poda, depois admiram-se que quando faz algum vento os ramos não aguentem e danificam alguma coisa...



se alguem se lembrar mostrem-nos fotos desses platanos dentro de dois anos?? ou possivelmente os locais onde existiram dois platanos!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 19:18)

carlitinhos disse:


> se alguem se lembrar mostrem-nos fotos desses platanos dentro de dois anos?? ou possivelmente os locais onde existiram dois platanos!!!



É mesmo, pois provavelmente eles(plátanos) para o este Outono de 2016, já eles não devem de estar cá para contarem a sua história, eles agora vão brotar ramos por todo o lado, ramos que não tem nenhuma fortaleza, de crescimento lateral, e esse todo o crescimento vai esgotar as reservas das árvores, isto porque a árvore tenta ao máximo recuperar a sua antiga copa, também porque de fazer a sua fotossintese.
Mas vai sempre existir pessoas que vão ficar todas contentes, porque vão ficar carregados de lenha para as lareiras, ou então de dinheiro nos seus bolso, como já é hábito nos tugas.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2016 às 20:39)

No passado domingo estive a conversar com  um agricultor que tem um terreno ao lado do meu, neste caso um limoal,e tem mais uns 8 limoais na zona, falou-me que a venda do limão vai de mal a pior. Neste momento as cooperativas de Mafra oferecem 20 centimos o quilo, incrivel o valor tão baixo...assim se percebe os grandes lucros do Continente/Modelo entre outras Hipermercados...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> No passado domingo estive a conversar com  um agricultor que tem um terreno ao lado do meu, neste caso um limoal,e tem mais uns 8 limoais na zona, falou-me que a venda do limão vai de mal a pior. Neste momento as cooperativas de Mafra oferecem 20 centimos o quilo, incrivel o valor tão baixo...assim se percebe os grandes lucros do Continente/Modelo entre outras Hipermercados...



Pois isso também se deve pelo excesso de produção de limões, foi um ano bastante produtivo, eu tenho um limoeiro que já é costume carregar de limões, mas este ano, ele até tem os ramos quase a chegar ao chão com a carga.
Ele tem limões que já deviam ter sido apanhado mas por aqui até dados ninguém os quer porque quase toda a gente tem um limoeiro no quintal, e agora já está a entrar em floração, tal como as laranjeiras.

Os grandes hipermercados acabam por sempre os que tem mais lucros, sem trabalho nenhum, o produtor que tem o trabalho acaba por ser "esmagado" ao máximo, mas eles acabam por se sujeitar a essa miséria de 20 centimos, porque mais vale isso do que nada, se não terá de deitar toda a produção para o lixo, é triste este nosso país.

Mas isso é assim em todo o ramo da Agricultura, como os produtores de leite, de animais para abate, entre outros, e depois admiram-se de eles reclamarem.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2016 às 23:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois isso também se deve pelo excesso de produção de limões, foi um ano bastante produtivo, eu tenho um limoeiro que já é costume carregar de limões, mas este ano, ele até tem os ramos quase a chegar ao chão com a carga.
> Ele tem limões que já deviam ter sido apanhado mas por aqui até dados ninguém os quer porque quase toda a gente tem um limoeiro no quintal, e agora já está a entrar em floração, tal como as laranjeiras.
> 
> Os grandes hipermercados acabam por sempre os que tem mais lucros, sem trabalho nenhum, o produtor que tem o trabalho acaba por ser "esmagado" ao máximo, mas eles acabam por se sujeitar a essa miséria de 20 centimos, porque mais vale isso do que nada, se não terá de deitar toda a produção para o lixo, é triste este nosso país.
> ...



Curioso, ele disse que a produção nem foi das melhores, alias eu reparei que noutros anos o limoal estava bem mais carregado.
Exacto, ele deu logo o exemplo " Apanho 1000 quilos,  200 euros, preciso de ajuda de mais uma pessoa, ou seja tenho que lhe pagar, tenho que percorrer encosta acima encosta abaixo, por 200 euros? Não vale a pena o esforço. "  A conversa foi inevitavelmente parar à geada, este ano teve pouca expressão disse me ele, contou-me é que em determinados invernos a geada chegou a matar alguns limoeiros, naturalmente em áreas de cova.

Fica uma foto





Isto aqui é uma parte do meu terreno, algumas árvores de fruto,ou todo são 60, mais de metade da área é eucaliptos.


----------



## frederico (29 Mar 2016 às 23:02)

Os agricultores podem organizar-se e deitar abaixo os grandes, mas isso não acontecerá já, será a minha geração a fazer a mudança. 

Como? No dia que o agricultor encontrar esquemas e estruturas para vender directamente ao consumidor sem intermediários.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso, ele disse que a produção nem foi das melhores, alias eu reparei que noutros anos o limoal estava bem mais carregado.
> Exacto, ele deu logo o exemplo " Apanho 1000 quilos,  200 euros, preciso de ajuda de mais uma pessoa, ou seja tenho que lhe pagar, tenho que percorrer encosta acima encosta abaixo, por 200 euros? Não vale a pena o esforço. "  A conversa foi inevitavelmente parar à geada, este ano teve pouca expressão disse me ele, contou-me é que em determinados invernos a geada chegou a matar alguns limoeiros, naturalmente em áreas de cova.
> 
> Fica uma foto
> ...





frederico disse:


> Os agricultores podem organizar-se e deitar abaixo os grandes, mas isso não acontecerá já, será a minha geração a fazer a mudança.
> 
> Como? No dia que o agricultor encontrar esquemas e estruturas para vender directamente ao consumidor sem intermediários.



Bonitas fotos jonas_87, os limões amarelos fazem um belo contraste com as folhas verdes, ainda para mais assim em grandes plantações, por aqui só se ve limoeiros dispersos, não nessa quantidade.
É muito raro ver limões á venda nas grande cadeias de hipermercados por menos de 1 euro/kilo, é só fazer as contas para ver quantos eles acabam por lucrar.
O que muita gente pensa que os frutos que estão lá á venda, devem de lá cair do céu, só para relembrar que elas precisam de serem regadas, cuidadas, e mão-de-obra para apanha, isto é só um resumo bem rápido de todo o processo
Tens aí um jovem pomar, eu também ando a aumentar o meu pomar ano, após ano, só agora em Dezembro plantei mais 8 pessegueiros, e umas amendoeiras, e nogueiras, tudo semeado por mim em vasos, de modo a ser auto suficiente em produção de frutos secos, para consumo de casa.
Para mim é um gosto meter as mão na terra, e poder acompanhar o crescimento das árvores ao longo dos anos, é o que faz falta á malta mais jovem, é plantarem árvores, e cuidarem delas, por que hoje em dia só sabem fazer tudo é nos computadores/tablets...
Ainda que lentamente frederico, mas já vão surgido pum pouco por todo o nosso país, feiras com alguma regularidade, onde o próprio agricultor pode vende toda a sua produção, e também acaba por interagir com o cliente, e sabe a melhor forma de o aconselhar na escolha do mesmo.
Já se sabe que por quantas mais mãos passar os produtos, mais gente tem de ganhar o "seu" dinheiro, o pior é que ás vezes exageram nesses mesmos ganhos, até chegar ás maos do consumidor final.


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2016 às 20:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda que lentamente frederico, mas já vão surgido pum pouco por todo o nosso país, feiras com alguma regularidade, onde o próprio agricultor pode vende toda a sua produção, e também acaba por interagir com o cliente, e sabe a melhor forma de o aconselhar na escolha do mesmo.
> Já se sabe que por quantas mais mãos passar os produtos, mais gente tem de ganhar o "seu" dinheiro, o pior é que ás vezes exageram nesses mesmos ganhos, até chegar ás maos do consumidor final.



Sim, foi tarde mas o @frederico não precisa de esperar pela próxima geração


_*"Estamos a fazer história. Ser agricultor em Portugal já dá prestígio"A chegada de jovens formados está a revolucionar a agricultura - novas técnicas, novos produtos. E exportações a crescer*

"Nos próximos dez anos vai haver uma grande mudança. Vai haver uma revolução na agricultura portuguesa", garante Jaime Ferreira, presidente da Agrobio. Hoje, mais de metade dos agricultores portugueses (132 mil) têm mais de 65 anos e apenas 70% concluíram o ensino básico; mas está a aparecer toda uma nova geração que está a criar startups e a aventurar-se em novos produtos agrícolas, apostando na exportação, numa escala nunca imaginada.

Os novos agricultores têm mais formação, estão mais informados, são mais dinâmicos. E conseguem tirar maior vantagem das novas tecnologias e da abertura dos mercados, reconhece Jaime Ferreira. E as mudanças já são visíveis. "Hoje, com menos pessoas, produz-se mais", refere Luís Mira, secretário-geral da Confederação dos Agricultores Portugueses (CAP). "Quando o país aderiu à CEE [1986], a população ativa na agricultura era 25%, agora são 5%", lembra. E a produção agrícola atingiu, no ano passado, 6,84 mil milhões de euros, o valor mais alto de sempre.

Capoulas Santos, o novo ministro da Agricultura, já traçou uma meta ambiciosa: "Manter o setor agrícola a crescer a um ritmo duas vezes superior ao resto da economia."

E como se chegou aqui? Capoulas Santos atribui a mudança na agricultura ao "processo de integração europeia que ocorreu há 30 anos", que levou à criação de infraestruturas, outras plantações e novos equipamentos. Mas a pedra de toque desta transformação foi a formação, defende o ministro. "Um simples trator tornou-se um computador com rodas, que exige muito mais qualificações", assinala Luís Mira. "Hoje, há mais respeito pelo ambiente, menos mobilização do solo e o uso sofisticado da rega." Neste último ponto, destaque para os israelitas, os inventores do sistema gota a gota, que já estão a aplicar em Portugal uma versão enterrada no solo, com ganhos superiores.

Os novos agricultores têm uma "abordagem empresarial", com benefícios em termos de redução de riscos, garante o secretário-geral da CAP. José Martino, consultor agrícola, concorda: "O agricultor quer ser cada vez mais um empreendedor agrícola." E os resultados não enganam. "Os agricultores com mais lucros são os que vendem o produto transformado, ou seja, que conseguem acrescentar valor", acrescenta Luís Mira.

Em Portugal, a Companhia das Lezírias, uma empresa controlada pela holding estatal Parpública, é a maior exploração agropecuária e florestal existente - são 18 mil hectares onde se produz arroz, milho, vinho, azeite e cortiça e se cria gado e cavalos. Mas para responder às exigências dos consumidores e conquistar novos mercados, o desafio para criar novos produtos adquiriu estatuto de emergência e a cooperação com universidades multiplicou-se. Jovens licenciados estão agora a aventurar-se no mundo da agricultura, com novas ideias e novas técnicas. Desde a agricultura biológica aos frutos exóticos. E a unir forças. "São precisas sinergias para ganharmos escala, senão seremos sempre pequenos", avisa Pedro Bragança, um engenheiro informático que se lançou, com outros parceiros, na criação de frutos vermelhos, cujas produções podem ser controladas a partir de um telemóvel, com tecnologia desenvolvida em Portugal.

A "origem Portugal, como sabor, qualidade e segurança alimentar", nas palavras de José Martino, está a impor-se nos mercados externos, com a ajuda da Portugal Foods, no agroalimentar, e da Portugal Fresh, para frutas, hortícolas e flores.

Manuel Évora, presidente da Portugal Fresh, assume que, em cinco anos, houve uma mudança enorme: "Em 2010, quando a associação foi criada, Portugal exportava 62% do valor do que importava e, em outubro de 2015, esse valor subiu para 97%." Em 2014, as exportações somaram 1100 milhões de euros. A meta é duplicar esse valor para dois mil milhões de euros em 2020.

No processo da integração europeia, Capoulas Santos reconhece ter havido um "ajustamento estrutural fortíssimo", que "provocou uma alteração do perfil da nossa agricultura". Essa mudança traduziu-se, segundo refere, "no grande crescimento de alguns setores que adquiriram vocação exportadora", apontando como exemplo "o vinho, o azeite, o leite ou as hortofrutícolas". E admite que "o futuro passa pelo reforço desta aposta".

A Sovena, presidida por António Simões, por exemplo, é já a segunda maior produtora de azeite do mundo, com dez mil hectares de olival e dez milhões de oliveiras plantadas. Exporta 80% da produção, para mais de 80 países. A Sogrape, de Salvador Guedes, é outro exemplo de sucesso: exporta 70% dos seus vinhos para mais de 120 países e foi considerada a melhor produtora vitivinícola do mundo em 2015.

O certo é que "estamos a fazer história - diz José Martino -, ser agricultor em Portugal já dá prestígio"._
http://www.dn.pt/dinheiro/interior/...ltor-em-portugal-ja-da-prestigio-5096149.html
​


frederico disse:


> Os agricultores podem organizar-se e deitar abaixo os grandes, mas isso não acontecerá já, será a minha geração a fazer a mudança. Como? No dia que o agricultor encontrar esquemas e estruturas para vender directamente ao consumidor sem intermediários.



Acho que não se trata de deitar ninguém abaixo, haverá sempre grandes de produção massificada, e haverá sempre nichos de produtos mais valorizados. Cabe a qualquer um encontrar o segmento em que pode competir da melhor forma.

Agora, se um pequeno produtor de qualquer coisa relativamente banal pensa que o seu mercado é a da grande distribuição aí está condenado por estupidez. Ou tens algum produto que de alguma forma é diferenciado e valorizado e ficas numa posição negocial mais confortável com a grande distribuição, que precisa também do teu produto porque clientes procuram por ele, ou então não vale a pena perder tempo e mais vale investir noutros mercados e/ou produtos.

E há espaço para todos, e não há bons e maus nesta história, tanto tem sucesso uma Sogrape que produz/vende/exporta milhões de litros de vinho, por. ex. o Mateus Rosé tem uma produção de 20 milhões garrafas!!, uma marca global que exporta quase uma centena de milhões de garrafas de variadas marcas para 120 países;
tal como existem também os pequenos produtores que produzem vinhos de "garagem" por ex. no Douro, Alentejo, Bairrada, etc, em produções muito limitadas, apenas umas milhares de garrafas, mas cujo preço pode facilmente alcançar dezenas de euros por garrafa e serem quase vinhos de culto sendo muitas vezes impossível encontra-los por ex. à venda na grande distribuição.
​


----------



## frederico (30 Mar 2016 às 20:41)

O Estado tem de desregulamentar e muito. Com parte da minha vida em Inglaterra vejo que por lá não há tanto controlo fiscal nem tanta regulamentação como em Portugal. 

O meu avô foi produtor de laranja e durante anos vendeu apenas ao consumidor, abria o armazém e vendia no Algarve, havia clientes que faziam mais de 20 kms para ir lá comprar laranja,  mas depois apareceu a ASAE e complicou a vida, estava doente e com muita idade e desistiu, as burocracias para _legalizar_ a venda eram absurdas.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 21:48)

frederico disse:


> A câmara de VRSA mandou podar todas as árvores dos passeios do concelho, foi uma razia.
> 
> (...) Faz-me confusão não ver estas espécies na paisagem, não ver árvores grandes com copas frondosas, há uma panca qualquer maluca no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo contra as árvores que dão sombra e agora com a parvoíce das podas foi a machadada final, querem fazer das povoações algarvias vilas e cidades do deserto marroquino.



Essa panca contra as árvores grandes é geral em todo o País, não é só no Algarve e Baixo-Alentejo, aqui na Beira Interior muitas árvores ficaram reduzidas ao tronco e duas ou três pernadas devido às violentas podas... É uma triste realidade.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2016 às 21:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é esses que dizem que são entendidos no assunto das podas das árvores, só o devem de ter estudado a teórica, e a prática mais uma vez ficou esquecida.
> As árvores dão-nos muita coisa, inclusive, sombra em dias tórridos, oxigénio, abrigo para pássaros entre outras tantas coisa, mas a verdade é que tudo isto é esquecido, e vão proliferando um pouco por todo o país essas podas severas, que pelo menos a mim, até me dói o coração de ver por vezes o que era uma bela árvore, depois reduzida a um simples tronco...



Mas é que nem na teórica essas podas são ensinadas, em lado nenhum! 
Em termos biológicos estas podas destrutivas servem apenas para enfraquecer a árvore, criar podridões, ou tornar as árvores mais suscetíveis a quedas de ramos ou mortalidade precoce.


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2016 às 23:16)

frederico disse:


> O Estado tem de desregulamentar e muito. Com parte da minha vida em Inglaterra vejo que por lá não há tanto controlo fiscal nem tanta regulamentação como em Portugal.
> O meu avô foi produtor de laranja e durante anos vendeu apenas ao consumidor, abria o armazém e vendia no Algarve, havia clientes que faziam mais de 20 kms para ir lá comprar laranja,  mas depois apareceu a ASAE e complicou a vida, estava doente e com muita idade e desistiu, as burocracias para _legalizar_ a venda eram absurdas.



Não sei se reparaste mas a ASAE nos últimos anos tem sido mais discreta, tem tido um papel mais regulador/fiscalizador em "lowprofile". Aqueles anos de parvoíce mediática de operações musculadas ficaram para trás, havendo algumas excepções claro. Consegues até ver isso por ex. no Google trends:






https://www.google.pt/trends/explore#q=asae

Espero que agora não mude de novo, ainda há dias li uma notícia que faz temer o pior, se calhar é gente/facções internas a querer mostrar serviço aos novos mandantes do país. Esperemos que não.

Mas percebo o que dizes, repara que Portugal a nível de agricultura já passou por muitas realidades que historicamente dificultaram uma visão empreendedora e competitiva do sector.
Durante o salazarismo educaram-se as pessoas de forma a que elas acreditassem que o que produzíamos era o melhor do mundo quando na verdade éramos medíocres, pobres e sem grande gosto nem talento, muito menos produtivos. Depois com a revolução de Abril veio a visão revolucionária colectivista que foi uma desgraça ainda pior em muitas zonas. E a seguir foi a adesão à CEE com o afogamento e dependência fatal em subsídios agrícolas.

Só na última década parte do sector se tem soltado dessas prisões e "visões" a que a agricultura nacional tem sido submetida.
Mas claro que continua a resistência, todos os dias somos inundados de notícias daquilo a que chamo a "cultura do choradinho", há sempre alguém a chorar por mais um subsidio ou apoio. Julgam que são agricultores mas são apenas colectores de subsídios e cultivadores de choradinho.

Por exemplo no leite, ainda há dias li isto no blogue do Carlos Pereira da Cruz:


*Os Trump do leite e a preguiça dos media (parte III)*

Parte I e parte II.
.
Na parte II citámos o artigo "Produtores queixam-se de 'dumping' nos produtos lácteos importados" onde se podia ler:
""Chegam a Portugal produtos a preços impossíveis, tudo indica que há 'dumping', e ou o Governo aperta a fiscalização ou será a morte de muitos produtores nacionais", referiu."O texto é da Lusa, mas podia ser de um qualquer outro media português preguiçoso ou sem recursos para investigar.
.
Na parte I vimos que desde 2000 que Portugal exporta mais leite do que aquele que importa. Agora, concentremos-nos nos "preços impossíveis" a que o dirigente da APROPEL se referia.
.
Qual o preço médio do leite importado?
Qual o preço médio do leite exportado?
.
Quando se começam a fazer perguntas... começa-se a investigar e ainda mais admirados ficamos com a preguiça dos media e o folclore que se monta para sacar dinheiro aos contribuintes.
.
Qual o preço médio do leite exportado de Portugal em 2014?*485€/ton* (se estivermos a falar do exportado para a Espanha o valor é ainda mais baixo 425€/ton)
Qual o preço médio do leite importado por Portugal em 2014? *581€/ton *(se estivermos a falar do importado de Espanha o valor é ainda mais alto 597€/ton e se for de França vem a 508€/ton)




Dumping?
.
Pensem comigo, se há excesso de leite em Portugal porque é que se importará leite? Por ser mais barato ou por ser diferente em alguma coisa que o comprador industrial valoriza?
.
Fonte dos números? Ver aqui.
http://balancedscorecard.blogspot.pt/2016/03/os-trump-do-leite-e-preguica-dos-media_21.html​


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 23:52)

Vince disse:


> Por exemplo no leite, ainda há dias li isto no blogue do Carlos Pereira da Cruz:
> 
> 
> *Os Trump do leite e a preguiça dos media (parte III)*
> ...





> Um ano após o fim das quotas leiteiras na União Europeia (UE), cerca de 60% dos 2.132 produtores de leite dos Açores, que representam 30% da produção nacional, encontram-se em situação de falência técnica, segundo a federação do setor.
> 
> Na sequência da liberalização do mercado europeu a 01 de abril de 2015, o presidente da Federação Agrícola dos Açores, Jorge Rita, considerou que o setor leiteiro está a atravessar a sua “maior crise de sempre” e defendeu a adoção de medidas regionais, nacionais e europeias para inverter a situação.



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...alidos-um-ano-apos-o-fim-das-quotas-leiteiras

Não é só em PT:

*Milk Collapse Brings a 45% Pay Cut to England's Dairy Farmers*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...rings-a-45-pay-cut-to-england-s-dairy-farmers

*Swedish dairy farmers join protest in Stockholm*

http://www.thelocal.se/20150921/swedish-dairy-farmers-join-protest-in-stockholm

*What's all this crying over spilled milk? New Zealand's dairy crisis explained *

http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/778...lled-milk-new-zealands-dairy-crisis-explained

Podemos estar a discutir as teorias económicas e debitar bitaites de treta como:

- Há que se diferenciar e providenciar um produto de qualidade;

- Há que aumentar a produtividade e investir na inovação para competir.

Quando na realidade:

- O aumento da produtividade aumenta a quantidade de produto globalmente disponível baixando os preços abaixo dos custos operacionais. A consolidação beneficiará sempre as grandes empresas aumentando assim as desigualdades económicas. Os salários não sobem porque a grande empresa tem o objetivo de satisfazer os acionistas. O capital destrói o valor do trabalho;

- O aumento da produtividade implica a redução do número de empregados. O desemprego permanece alto porque não há alternativas (ao contrário do que os académicos liberais que lêem livros e ensinam nas universidades defendem. Para eles o mercado livre resolve tudo de forma inexplicável. Como curiosidade: foi o 'estadista' Milton Friedman que primeiramente inventou o _helicopter money_, algo que é falsamente caracterizado como _keynesiano_). As grandes empresas não precisam de subir os salários devido ao excesso de mão-de-obra;

- A produção em larga escala terá sempre vantagens óbvias sobre as pequenas localidades. Inevitavelmente formam-se fossos intra- e entre territórios;

- A diferenciação é usualmente dirigida a produtos de nicho. A grande produção tende a ficar uniformizada. Portanto, o argumento é muito interessante em termos teóricos mas na realidade não é bem assim;

- A subida do salário mínimo um pouco por todo um mundo, incluindo na Irlanda (que foi de 20%!!! na passada legislatura; o tal - falso - exemplo de recuperação económica na Europa para a direita liberal portuguesa), a meu ver, é uma medida reacionária face às crescentes desigualdades e dificuldades económicas. O argumento de que o aumento do SMN trará mais rapidamente a robotização dos empregos é uma grande treta. Os _robots_ terão sempre mais eficiência do que as pessoas e trarão sempre menos custos. A robotização é inevitável. E com ela os salários de treta e o desemprego permanentemente alto. A robotização será uma grande força motriz na perpetuação das desigualdades. Se não há assalariados não há procura por bens e serviços;

- O capitalismo implode devido às diferenças que cria (incluindo o clientelismo). O comunismo implode devido à sua ineficiência (e também ao clientelismo). Não há sistemas económicos perfeitos. O Alan Greenspan uma vez disse:



> Alan Greenspan said the Federal Reserve is sitting on "a pile of tinder." That "*the gold standard is not possible in a welfare state."* That the Fed is not "independent." That the price of gold is headed "measurably higher."



http://www.cnbc.com/2014/10/31/wait-till-you-see-what-alan-greenspans-been-saying.html


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2016 às 00:12)

@Orion, não comungo da tua visão fatalista da sociedade 
Estamos a falar de agricultura e numa curta mensagem já despejaste Milton Friedman, keynesianismo, Irlanda, salário mínimo, etc. Tem lá um bocado de calma..

Mas se quiseres podemos discutir tudo isso.
Leite por ex., achas que tem lógica eu comprar leite dos Açores a 40c/L como compro regularmente? Não faz sentido, o fantástico leite dos Açores não devia ser vendido desta forma neste campeonato de baixos preços, é grande disparate por parte dos produtores daí.

A robotização que já tens falado muitas vezes numa espécie de visão catastrófica da sociedade também é na verdade uma grande treta.
Em Portugal por ex. quase não existe robotização e tens afinal desemprego elevado e salários miseráveis. E noutros países com maior robotização acontece o oposto.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2016 às 00:36)

se as estimativas das nações unidas estiverem corretas... depois da explosão populacional da ásia que ainda continua vamos ter a explosão populacional dos paises do golfo da guiné...

a nigéria preve-se que tenha 400 milhões de habitantes dentro de 30-40 anos quase tanta gente como a europa de hoje. 

noutras geografias temos o iraque que apesar de ter 1 milhão de mortos desde a 1ª guerra do golfo em 1991 acrescenta todos os anos 600 mil pessoas ao total pois cada casal iraquiano tem em média 4 filhos. 

há aqui muitos potenciais consumidores de leite... mais que não seja porque toda esta multidão vai emigrar para a europa. Só na líbia estão 800 mil pessoas à espera de uma chance de passar para o lado de cá.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2016 às 00:54)

Uma poda de uma árvore ( digna desse nome)  quase que passa despercebida a qualquer pessoa que passa pela árvore após a sua execução. E é feita única e exclusivamente em benefício da árvore e da paisagem. 
Qualquer outra coisa não é uma poda, mas sim um atentado ao nosso património naturo - cultural arbóreo.  E, neste caso, não é preciso qualquer curso, qualquer macaquinho pode fazer isso.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2016 às 01:19)

Vince disse:


> Estamos a falar de agricultura e numa curta mensagem já despejaste Milton Friedman, keynesianismo, Irlanda, salário mínimo, etc. Tem lá um bocado de calma..



O leite é uma matéria-prima e uma indústria. Está sujeita às teorias económicas: SMN, Keynes, Milton Friedman e Irlanda.



Vince disse:


> Não faz sentido, o leite dos Açores não devia ser vendido desta forma neste campeonato de baixos preços, é grande disparate por parte dos produtores daí.



Os produtores e produtos de nicho precisam de compradores de nicho. Duvido que o leite chegue algum dia ao mesmo patamar do vinho.



Vince disse:


> A robotização que já tens falado muitas vezes numa espécie de visão catastrófica da sociedade também é na verdade uma grande treta.



Há duas formas de responder. A primeira é usando noticias:

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...obots-will-eliminate-more-than-5-million-jobs

A segunda é usando o senso comum com alguns exemplos:

- Quantos empregos eliminarão os carros autónomos? Em termos de taxistas e de transportes públicos/mercadorias? De certeza que surgirão empregos para compensar as dezenas de milhares de vagas perdidas?

- Agricultura vertical e automatizada. Claro que haverão sempre culturas que necessitam de enormes parcelas de terras como os cereais. Mas as culturas de estufa tradicionais podem estar ameaçadas a médio prazo;

- Navios autónomos. Mais centenas de milhares de empregos em risco. Para quê pagar salários, férias, SS ... quando as máquinas não precisam nada disso?



Vince disse:


> Em Portugal por ex. quase não existe robotização e tens afinal desemprego elevado e salários miseráveis. E noutros países com maior robotização acontece o oposto.



Um país com pouca automação perderá sempre contra um país bastante automatizado. Mas o caso da Alemanha é também interessante. O país é rico mas os salários não só não se mexem muito...






... como são artificialmente mantidos em baixa:





Mas a produtividade é recompensada com salários mais altos... não é? E se o dinheiro não foi para os trabalhadores para onde é que foi? 

---



Agreste disse:


> há aqui muitos potenciais consumidores de leite...



Até parece que África não tem terra inexplorada mais que suficiente para ter uma brutal indústria de leite. E isto nem falando na pouca eficiência da agricultura lá realizada que é perpetuada pela importações (relativamente) baratas do ocidente.


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2016 às 11:32)

Orion disse:


> Os produtores e produtos de nicho precisam de compradores de nicho. Duvido que o leite chegue algum dia ao mesmo patamar do vinho.



Não é imediatamente comparável mas com algum esforço chega-se lá. Competir na venda de leite corrente a 40c/litro é que vai dar mau resultado, têm que evoluir na escala de valor, olhar para outros produtos aonde tirem maior rendimento do produto leite. queijos, iogurtes, manteigas, etc, e de alguma forma conseguirem transmitir algum valor acrescentado.
Falei apenas disso porque nos últimos meses vi marca, acho que chamada Pérola do Atlantico, a ser vendido em mercearias a 39c/L, e dá para perceber que qualquer coisa está muito errada nisso, pois até é abaixo do preço "tampão" que a grande distribuição usa. Se fores uma pessoa atenta já hás de ter reparado que mesmo na grande distribuição há preços em certos produtos que nem mesmo eles deixam cair abaixo disso.

Sobre esse assunto e falando de uma forma divertida, há um queijo bastante popular entre a miudagem que se chama "a vaca que ri" e os hipermercados copiam-no nas suas marcas brancas colocando uma discreta vaca a rir na embalagem pois obviamente não podem usar o mesmo nome. Uma vez fui procurar a origem dessa "vaca que ri" e descobri que é uma marca hoje global que nasceu numa pequena aldeia em França no início do século passado. Ora, logo na altura pensei, se há vacas que tem razões para rir são por ex. aquelas que vemos felizes a deambular pelas paisagens verdes açorianas ou nas terras de Barroso. É isso que eles aí (e aqui) tem que fazer, explicarem por ex. que uma simples manteiga Made in Açores é oriunda duma vaca que tem uma vida bastante mais saudável do que uma outra amontoada numa vacariça imunda e mal cheirosa de produção intensiva.

Hoje há manifestação dos "choradinhos" aqui em Braga a reunir suinicultores e leiteiros mas se fores ao Alentejo perguntar aos produtores de porco preto eles dizem-te que não tem crise nenhuma apesar de todo o sector europeu estar mergulhado numa crise enorme desde o embargo russo. Porquê? Porque produzem porcos de elevada qualidade para fabricar enchidos e presuntos que são vendidos a 100, 200 ou 500€ à peça, e não para produzir bifanas ou pá de porco vendida a 1,39€/kg no Continente ou Pingo Doce.
Voltando aos Açores, há dias li sobre uma empresa pública que foi resgatada, que produz açúcar a partir de beterraba. Mas fará algum sentido produzir tal coisa numas ilhas tão pequenas no meio do Atlântico? Os "génios" que tomam essas decisões alguma vez passearam de carro por França aonde ao longo de centenas de quilómetros se vêm culturas disso?




Orion disse:


> Há duas formas de responder. A primeira é usando noticias:
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...obots-will-eliminate-more-than-5-million-jobs



E? Olhando por ex. para Portugal, que empregos os robots nos estão/vão tirar? Nenhuns...
A parte mais interessante desta discussão está mesmo aí. A robotização de que falas afectará mais os grandes países com grandes industrias de larga escala e nós não somos de todo um desses países. Mas mesmo aí, independentemente do que referi, há muita retórica fatalista na questão dos robots, e quase sempre oriunda dos mesmos meios críticos da globalização que afinal retira todos os anos milhões de pobres da pobreza extrema.

Sobre isso vou contar-te outra história que acho divertida. Há uns meses atrás contaram-me uma coisa que na altura pensei logo que era uma grande peta que me estavam a enfiar. Que no Brasil era obrigatório por lei um "ascensorista" nos elevadores, ou seja, era obrigatório por lei haver um ser humano para carregar nos botões do elevador. Não acreditei claro. Tive que ir pesquisar no google para descobrir incrédulo que era mesmo verdade! Há mesmo uma lei que obriga a ter ascensorista nos elevadores. A lei já foi suavizada nos últimos anos para apenas os grandes prédios comerciais, e aparentemente já muitos desrespeitam a lei, mas a mesma continua a existir.  No sector público brasileiro há mesmo cargos como supervisor de ascensoristas... Surreal.
Ora, achas que isso é racional? Que é com leis dessas que por ex. o Brasil cria mais riqueza e diminuirá as desigualdades?
Deveríamos ter ilegalizado os tractores no século passado? Ou as enxadas uns séculos antes? O discurso actual contra os robots é exactamente o mesmo que surgiu quando apareceram os automóveis ou tractores, que a humanidade estaria condenada pelas máquinas, e afinal ainda aqui andamos.



Orion disse:


> - Quantos empregos eliminarão os carros autónomos? Em termos de taxistas e de transportes públicos/mercadorias? De certeza que surgirão empregos para compensar as dezenas de milhares de vagas perdidas?
> ...
> - Navios autónomos. Mais centenas de milhares de empregos em risco. Para quê pagar salários, férias, SS ... quando as máquinas não precisam nada disso?



Claro que aparecem hehehe, só tens que fazer algum esforço mental e não teres apenas essa visão negra fatalista das coisas, tens que ser um bocado mais optimista pá, coisa que só faz bem. Imagina por ex. todo o potencial que existe em carros autónomos na terceira idade, daquelas pessoas que ficam hoje depositadas e abandonadas em casa ou lares, e que futuramente podem andar dum lado para o outro, seja para ir ter com os amigos, ir às compras seja ir a um museu ou espectáculo. Quantos empregos isso vai gerar? Quanto tempo inútil sem fazer nada se gasta hoje numa metrópole só a andar de carro dum lado para o outro? O que se pode fazer com o tempo gasto de forma inútil nessas biliões de horas?




Orion disse:


> Um país com pouca automação perderá sempre contra um país bastante automatizado. Mas o caso da Alemanha é também interessante. O país é rico mas os salários não só não se mexem muito...
> Mas a produtividade é recompensada com salários mais altos... não é? E se o dinheiro não foi para os trabalhadores para onde é que foi?
> ---



É a chamada realidade paralela dos estudos sociólogos, actividade muito fértil em Portugal também (ISCTE, CES, etc.) Depois ficam muito admirados que por ex. os refugiados (e falsos refugiados) querem ir para a Alemanha e não para Portugal.  Deve ser por causa da desigualdade e dos baixos salários ...




Orion disse:


> incluindo na Irlanda (que foi de 20%!!! na passada legislatura; o tal - falso - exemplo de recuperação económica na Europa para a direita liberal portuguesa),



Falso exemplo porquê ? Só porque as pessoas não votam num governo que até melhorou a situação. Isso é um bocado a natureza humana.  Queres comparar a nossa situação em Portugal com a Irlanda, ou pasme-se, com a Alemanha ?



Orion disse:


> a meu ver, é uma medida reacionária face às crescentes desigualdades e dificuldades económicas. O argumento de que o aumento do SMN trará mais rapidamente a robotização dos empregos é uma grande treta. Os _robots_ terão sempre mais eficiência do que as pessoas e trarão sempre menos custos. A robotização é inevitável. E com ela os salários de treta e o desemprego permanentemente alto. A robotização será uma grande força motriz na perpetuação das desigualdades. Se não há assalariados não há procura por bens e serviços;





Orion disse:


> O comunismo implode devido à sua ineficiência (e também ao clientelismo). Não há sistemas económicos perfeitos.



Claro que nada é perfeito. É a mais velha verdade do mundo. E não percebo porque achas difícil de acreditar que o aumento do SMN leva em alguns casos à maquinização.


Para terminar, lê isto com atenção, talvez percebas que por cada passo que se dá rumo à massificação, há outra porta que se abre na customização:
"Mercedes-Benz backing people, not robots"
http://www.hcamag.com/hr-news/mercedesbenz-backing-people-not-robots-212568.aspx


----------



## james (31 Mar 2016 às 11:44)

Convém que não esquecer também que tem havido uma diminuição no consumo de leite e carnes vermelhas, por exemplo. E os produtores, em vez de fazer protestos e pedir subsídios deviam pensar em mudar as áreas de produção.  É que, mesmo que cheguem apoios, não sei se vale a pena continuar na mesma área de produção, caso o número de consumidores continue a baixar ou esteja estagnado. 
Claro que nestas situações, é como tudo, quem tiver capacidade económica de continuar vai acabar por aglutinar parte da concorrência e, provavelmente, até melhorar significativamente os seus índices.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2016 às 15:41)

Vince disse:


> Voltando aos Açores, há dias li sobre uma empresa pública que foi resgatada, que produz açúcar a partir de beterraba.



Não faz sentido mas faz. A Sinaga não é caso único. Há também o caso uma fábrica de conservas de atum. É a única forma que se encontrou de manter empregos em ilhas pouco rentáveis. A fábrica sustém muitos outros empregos. E isso aplica-se à beterraba de S. Miguel, ao atum de S. Jorge e aos queijos do Corvo. É o que acontece em territórios periféricos. Ou sustém-se postos de trabalho deficitários ou tem-se desemprego elevado e desertificação das ilhas periféricas (pagar 14 mil euros a um médico é indicativo disso). O presidente da Câmara de Comércio de PDL no outro dia disse na TV que o número de passageiros está ao mesmo nível de 2006/2007. O turismo aqui será sempre diferente da Madeira. Será sempre mais sazonal devido ao clima e à falta de voos diretos para as capitais estrangeiras.



Vince disse:


> Competir na venda de leite corrente a 40c/litro é que vai dar mau resultado, têm que evoluir na escala de valor, olhar para outros produtos aonde tirem maior rendimento do produto leite.



A gama do leite >1 euro já está bastante ocupada. Há leite biológico, com cálcio, sem lactose... Os laticínios regionais até já são bastante caros. O queijo de S. Jorge é 7/8/9/10 euros o quilo. Mais caro que isto já será convidar a importação de produtos estrangeiros mais baratos para satisfazer o consumo regional. No processo a produção é arrasada. Os produtos gourmet também precisam de quantidade. Os Suíços produziram em 2010 29000 toneladas de queijo. E isto só de uma variedade. Essa aposta de que falas necessitaria de uma abordagem global para o arquipélago. E mesmo assim não se exporta de um dia para o outro. Entretanto, faz-se o que se sabe fazer melhor.



Vince disse:


> Porque produzem porcos de elevada qualidade para fabricar enchidos e presuntos que são vendidos a 100, 200 ou 500€ à peça, e não para produzir bifanas ou pá de porco vendida a 1,39€/kg no Continente ou Pingo Doce.



O facto é que a carne de porco preto alentejano está praticamente arredada do mercado nacional devido à imbatível concorrência espanhola. A alternativa está na produção do porco alentejano puro que vai em grande parte para o fabrico de presuntos em Espanha. Nuno Faustino adianta que "a sua qualidade é de tal forma elevada que os espanhóis compram mais de 90% da produção feita pelos associados da ACPA".

...

Assim se explica que, de 2011 até ao presente, já só existam metade das cerca de 300 explorações de suínos que antes havia em todo o Alentejo.

No Sul do país criavam-se porcos pretos cruzados com porco alentejano puro e com porco Duroc de origem americana. Mas, além dos custos de produção serem mais elevados do que em Espanha, subsiste outra questão de fundo: criar um porco preto alentejano com a matriz geneológica que o caracteriza (50% porco Alentejo puro e 50% Duroc) demora no mínimo um ano. Os espanhóis fabricam-no em sete a oito meses.

https://www.publico.pt/local/notici...-invadir-supermercados-e-restaurantes-1622675

Isso do porco preto é quase um produto de nicho. É rentável. Mas foi preciso cortar 50% das explorações. Não invalida o que escrevi sobre consolidações e desempregos elevados.



Vince disse:


> Ora, achas que isso é racional? Que é com leis dessas que por ex. o Brasil cria mais riqueza e diminuirá as desigualdades?



Acho que é muito difícil criar coesão em territórios massivos. Não é de um dia para o outro. Os EUA são uma exceção porque estão à frente do desenvolvimento económico há alguns séculos. A Europa é muito pequena, quer em termos globais quer em termos individuais. Não preciso de ir para a Rússia. Países como o Canadá ou Noruega têm distribuições populacionais muito díspares. A maior parte do território é pouco desenvolvido e pouco populado. Não obstante essas leis que te referes muito dificilmente o desenvolvimento económico sustentável ocorre em pouco tempo.



Vince disse:


> Mas mesmo aí, independentemente do que referi, há muita retórica fatalista na questão dos robots, e quase sempre oriunda dos mesmos meios críticos da globalização que afinal retira todos os anos milhões de pobres da pobreza extrema.



Supondo que Portugal tem um acordo comercial com um país maioritariamente pobre e sem grandes recursos naturais como por exemplo Moçambique. Quem vai usufruir mais? O pequeno ou médio empresário que depende das exportações ou a grande empresa que se pode dar ao luxo de produzir a muito menor custo e importar de fora? Os défices comerciais importam e surgem de algum lado. Vês os EUA terem um excedente comercial com a China? E o que é que seria necessário para que isso ocorresse?



Vince disse:


> Imagina por ex. todo o que existe em carros autónomos na terceira idade, daquelas pessoas que ficam hoje depositadas e abandonadas em casa ou lares, e que futuramente podem andar dum lado para o outro, seja para ir ter com os amigos, ir às compras seja ir a um museu ou espectáculo.



A pessoa que tem dinheiro para museus, espetáculos e compras, suponho eu, tem dinheiro para pegar um transporte público e fazer a mesma coisa. Hoje em dia há bastante oferta, pelo menos onde vivo, de programas sociais para idosos.



Vince disse:


> Claro que aparecem hehehe, só tens que fazer algum esforço mental e não teres apenas essa visão negra fatalista das coisas, tens que ser um bocado mais optimista pá, coisa que só faz bem.



A ascenção das máquinas em todo o lado que vejo, está intimamente relacionada com o corte de custos. E está tudo relacionado. Em economias com alto desemprego o consumo é alimentado a crédito. E isso está sempre a ser demonizado. Explica-me novamente como é que a automatização dos empregos (que reduz a força laboral) vai criar mais riqueza para todos?



Vince disse:


> É a chamada realidade paralela dos estudos sociólogos, actividade muito fértil em Portugal também (ISCTE, CES, etc.)



Bom é elogiar-se bacocamente países como a Irlanda e quando há pântanos políticos a surpresa é tanta que nem se aborda isso. Porque será que o salário mínimo subiu e não houve uma maioria política num país que cresce a 8% ao ano?



Vince disse:


> Depois ficam muito admirados que por ex. os refugiados (e falsos refugiados) querem ir para a Alemanha e não para Portugal. Deve ser por causa da desigualdade e dos baixos salários ...



Tens a certeza que é pelo capitalismo?



> Mahmoud Bitar is using social media to break myths Syrians he believes have about life in Sweden for migrants.
> 
> Speaking to BBC Trending, he said "They give you a big house, a nice car and a job and lots of money... that's what Syrians back home think Sweden offers asylum seekers."



http://english.alarabiya.net/en/variety/2015/08/18/-Don-t-come-to-Sweden-Syrian-refugee-warns.html



Vince disse:


> Falso exemplo porquê ? Só porque as pessoas não votam num governo que até melhorou a situação. Isso é um bocado a natureza humana. Queres comparar a nossa situação em Portugal com a Irlanda, ou pasme-se, com a Alemanha ?



Salários estagnados e empregos de treta subsidiados pelo Estado (Irlanda) ou mini-jobs (Alemanha). Porque é que ilha Esmeralda o partido que lá estava não ganhou esmagadoramente? Não é um milagre económico?



Vince disse:


> E não percebo porque achas difícil de acreditar que o aumento do SMN leva em alguns casos à maquinização.



Eu não acho que é difícil. Eu escrevi que é inevitável independentemente do SMN. As pessoas contratam pessoas porque tem que ser não porque gostam. Especialmente com todas as despesas inerentes (algo que as máquinas eliminam).



Vince disse:


> Para terminar, lê isto com atenção, talvez percebas que por cada passo que se dá rumo à massificação, há outra porta que se abre na customização:
> "Mercedes-Benz backing people, not robots"
> http://www.hcamag.com/hr-news/mercedesbenz-backing-people-not-robots-212568.aspx



Um produto de nicho dificilmente é generalizável. De facto, a maioria das pessoas tem possibilidades de comprar um Mercedes  Olha, essa mesma Mercedes vai despedir 1500 pessoas:

http://agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br/en/...mercedes-benz-announces-layoff-1500-employees

Certamente a gerência esqueceu-se de os formar para trabalhar nos carros


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2016 às 20:22)




----------



## camrov8 (7 Abr 2016 às 21:31)

é impressão  minha ou essas técnicas são milenares, o problema é que a rotação e outras tecnicas não são bem vistas


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2016 às 12:14)

Deixo aqui um artigo com um link para um manual de Horta Urbana, é feito no Brasil mas é um manual que explica de forma simples para quem se quiser dedicar um bocadinho à agricultura:

http://novosrurais.com/index.php/2016/03/30/manual-gratuito-de-hortas-urbanas/

Manual gratuito de hortas urbanas





Publicação elaborada para o projeto Moradia urbana com tecnologia Social, da Fundação Banco do Brasil, em parceria com o Instituto Pólis, a cartilha Hortas Urbanas visa melhorar a alimentação das pessoas envolvidas na Tecnologia Social Hortas Urbanas, beneficiando o ambiente como um todo e favorecendo a relação da comunidade com o bairro e o seu entorno por meio do cultivo ecológico de alimentos e ervas medicinais em hortas, jardins, canteiros suspensos e outras possibilidades a depender da realidade local.

O manual é composto por três partes que envolvem a preparação da horta, o cultivo das hortaliças e, finalmente, o modo de preparar os vegetais a partir de algumas receitas.

A cartilha está disponível para download na página do Instituto Pólis. Para conhecer mais sobre o Projeto Hortas Urbanas, acesse o site.

Link directo para o PDF: http://polis.org.br/wp-content/uploads/Hortas-Urbanas-FINAL-bx-site.pdf


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2016 às 20:46)

camrov8 disse:


> é impressão  minha ou essas técnicas são milenares, o problema é que a rotação e outras tecnicas não são bem vistas



Pois aí é que está um grande problema, muitas pessoas nunca ouviram falar na protecção do solo, ou seja não recorrendo á sua mobilização, mas sim á sementeira directa, que é depois cortada para incorporar de volta no solo, ou seja tudo isto é um ciclo.
Mas temos de fazer para que acabe essas práticas lesivas para o solo e para toda a fauna e flora, que acaba por ser "levada" pela erosão causada pelas chuvas e pelos ventos.
Eu praticamente já não recorro á mobilização do solo, mas sim antes ao empalhamento, e quando preciso de mobilizar é unica e exclusivamente só á superficie, ou seja nunca mais do que uns 20 cm de profundidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2016 às 23:59)

Ha uns meses atrás houve um vale aqui perto de casa que foi limpo com uma maquina destas, silvas, arbustos ,canas foi tudo a eito, bela maquina.
Conhecem?


----------



## vinc7e (12 Abr 2016 às 12:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha uns meses atrás houve um vale aqui perto de casa que foi limpo com uma maquina destas, silvas, arbustos ,canas foi tudo a eito, bela maquina.
> Conhecem?



Vi outro dia uma a limpar uma berma da A3 algures entre Paredes de Coura e Valença. Fiquei bastante impressionado.
Parece-me bastante útil para limpar principalmente zonas bastante acidentadas.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

Quanto custará isso? Quer custos de aquisição, quer operação e manutenção?
@Orion estes são remotos mas temos aqui assunto para nos pegarmos 
Imaginemos daqui a uma ou duas décadas a floresta hoje "abandonada" porque é demasiado caro estar a fazer a limpeza a ser nessa altura patrulhada por veículos autónomos em limpeza e vigilância permanente.


----------



## frederico (12 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

Nós temos definitivamente uma panca «assassina da Natureza» com as limpezas, as canas são invasoras e devem ser retiradas, as silvas devem ser cortadas para permitir a mobilidade, por exemplo, em caso de incêndio. Mas as árvores e os arbustos não devem ser removidos. 

Em Inglaterra no campo são comuns as sebes com árvores por vezes centenárias, a formar muralhas que dividem as terras e ladeiam as estradas e caminhos, há carvalhos com mais de 300 anos, enormes, com as abas sobre as estradas, sem levar com podas assassinas. Há freixos, macieiras, salgueiros, carvalhos, faias, tílias, e algumas árvores introduzidas, como nogueiras. E por cá?

Nos últimos anos o freixo tem recuperado em algumas zonas, têm crescido à beira de estradas no Alentejo ou em vales, caso do vale da Asseca no Algarve. Mas é tudo muito frágil, há um ano vi uma limpeza de uma ribeira à máquina no Alentejo e os choupos e freixos foram todos à vida. 

As pessoas que fazem estas limpezas não têm nenhuma formação.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 15:14)

Vince disse:


> Quanto custará isso? Quer custos de aquisição, quer operação e manutenção?
> @Orion estes são remotos mas temos aqui assunto para nos pegarmos
> Imaginemos daqui a uma ou duas décadas a floresta hoje "abandonada" porque é demasiado caro estar a fazer a limpeza a ser nessa altura patrulhada por veículos autónomos em limpeza e vigilância permanente.



Tens aqui o site de uma das empresas que opera com essas maquinas http://www.florestal.pt/
Muito provavelmente vou enviar email a perguntar o custo por hora, pois necessito de uma limpeza no terreno.


Parece que a marca é italiana.
http://www.energreen.it/wordpress/


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 22:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas temos de fazer para que acabe essas práticas lesivas para o solo e para toda a fauna e flora, que acaba por ser "levada" pela erosão causada pelas chuvas e pelos ventos.
> Eu praticamente já não recorro á mobilização do solo, mas sim antes ao empalhamento, e quando preciso de mobilizar é unica e exclusivamente só á superficie, ou seja nunca mais do que uns 20 cm de profundidade.



Na Austrália 








Pessoalmente fico incomodado. Dezenas e dezenas de quilómetros sem se ver uma árvore que seja. Algo semelhante vê-se em Portugal. A plantação de árvores, nem que fosse nos limites da propriedade, ajudaria a reduzir o impacto dos ventos na degradação do solo. Aumentaria a biodiversidade/fertilidade do solo e sempre captaria alguma da chuva que o solo não absorve. Ainda há muito para fazer na agricultura dita sustentável. Os pesticidas e adubos a médio prazo destroem o solo. Mas é assim. Opta-se pela solução barata e rápida para extrair o máximo. Depois tem que se enveredar pela solução cara e lenta para recuperar o que se acabou de destruir.



Vince disse:


> @Orion estes são remotos mas temos aqui assunto para nos pegarmos
> Imaginemos daqui a uma ou duas décadas a floresta hoje "abandonada" porque é demasiado caro estar a fazer a limpeza a ser nessa altura patrulhada por veículos autónomos em limpeza e vigilância permanente.



Nunca escrevi que a automatização só traria coisas más. Discordamos é no balanço geral dos empregos destruídos vs criados e o consequente impacto na economia. Se eu da minha casa comandar 4 ou 5 carros ao estilo do UBER quantas pessoas é que ficam de fora do mercado de trabalho? Sem salários onde há a procura por bens e serviços? Não há espaço para todos serem programadores ou mecânicos


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:14)

*Parlamento Europeu aprova renovação de licença do glifosato por 7 anos*

*



*

Apesar de autorizar por mais sete anos o uso deste herbicida na agrícultura, Estrasburgo quer vê-lo banido dos espaços públicos urbanos. A decisão não é vinculativa. A palavra final será assumida pela Comissão Europeia em junho.
Por 374 votos a favor, 225 contra e 102 abstenções, o Parlamento Europeu aprovou, esta quarta-feira, em Estrasburgo, a renovação da licença de comercialização do glifosato no espaço comunitário por mais sete anos, mas só para uso agrícola profissional.

A resolução não-vinculativa encurta para metade a proposta que estava em cima da mesa e pretendia uma extensão da licença deste herbicida, que mata ervas daninhas, por mais 15 anos.

Apesar de terem autorizado por mais sete anos o uso deste herbicida na agrícultura, os eurodeputados querem vê-lo banido dos parques, passeios e jardins públicos. Uma decisão final será tomada pela Comissão Europeia em junho (a licença expira a 30 de junho deste ano), depois de avaliadas as conclusões do comité científico, que tem uma reunião agendada para 18 e 19 de maio, em Bruxelas.

Recorde-se que Organização Mundial de Saúde considera que o glifosato é composto por substâncias "provavelmente cancerígenas para o ser humano", mas a Agência Europeia para a Segurança Alimentar (EFSA) tem desvalorizado esta informação, argumentando que "o alegado potencial carcinogénico não está ligado ao glifosato, mas a um coformulante (taloamina) em certos produtos fitofarmacêuticos que evidenciou um potencial genotóxico".

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-renovacao-de-licenca-do-glifosato-por-7-anos

E a palhaçada continua para variar, acho que não é preciso dizer mais...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2016 às 19:56)

*Barragens do Alentejo: níveis baixos de água começam a prejudicar agricultores*
A seca não tem dado tréguas no Alentejo e alguns autarcas temem que a situação piore com a chegada do período mais quente.





Num ano de seca ao sul e com as barragens com níveis muito baixos, o presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Roxo está preocupado."Começa a haver falta de comida e água para o gado".

Pela primeira vez a barragem do Roxo, que se encontra a menos de um terço da sua capacidade máxima, vai receber a Água de Alqueva.

O problema é o preço que será cobrado pela EDIA, a empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas do Alqueva. "Agora cedemos a água aos agricultores por 2,6 cêntimos por metro cúbico". Segundo António Parreira, a EDIA prevê cobrar pela mesma quantidade de água 4,2 cêntimos.

Para piorar a situação da barragem do Roxo, é também retirada água para o abastecimento público de Beja e Aljustrel e, de acordo com António Parreira, as Águas do Alentejo já devem um milhão de euros à Associação.

Em Mértola o presidente da câmara, Jorge Rosa, está apreensivo com a pecuária no concelho, porque todos os dias lhe chegam relatos de agricultores que não têm água nem comida para dar aos seus animais.

Pontualmente, as Águas do Alentejo já tiveram de abastecer algumas populações do concelho com autotanques mas a situação pode agudizar-se." Se não chover e com a chegada do período mais quente, há furos que vão acabar e será necessário levar água para esses mesmos locais", diz o autarca.

Em Castro Verde, o presidente da autarquia, Francisco Duarte, desdramatiza a situação mas, pelo sim pelo não, já mandou encerrar os fontanários públicos.

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...omecam-a-prejudicar-agricultores-5122301.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2016 às 19:21)

*Os morangos são as novas maçãs. E não é por uma boa razão*

Estudo revela que os morangos estão no topo de lista de alimentos com mais pesticidas.

*



*

Os morangos são hoje as novas maçãs. E isto dito nada tem a ver com a doçura da fruta mas sim com o facto de à semelhança da maçã, os morangos se terem tornado nos frutos com mais pesticidas do mundo.

O Environmental Working Group atualizou a lista de produtos que possuem mais resíduos pesticidas na sua composição e concluiu que os morangos são os que lideram a lista.

A conclusão é retirada de uma análise a mais de 35 mil amostras de frutas e vegetais e que verificou que 98% dos morangos testados continham alguma substância pesticida.

Após cinco anos na liderança, as maçãs passam para a segunda posição, seguidas das nectarinas, pêssegos, aipos, uvas , cerejas, espinafres e tomates .

O estudo foi levado a cabo pelo Departamento de Agricultura dos Estados Unidos.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/li...ook.com&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=geral

Eu falo por mim, prefiro esperar pelos morangos dos meu morangueiros, que ainda agora estão em flor, do que comprar esses morangos de enormes calibres, que todos já sabemos como é que fazem para eles atingirem esse tamanho.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 12:05)

Boas, uma questão/curiosidade, é possivel ter fruto kiwi aqui na zona?
Estava com ideias de plantar um, preciso de saber se ha condições.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Abr 2016 às 12:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, uma questão/curiosidade, é possivel ter fruto kiwi aqui na zona?
> Estava com ideias de plantar um, preciso de saber se ha condições.


Sinceramente não sei, este artigo deve ajudar, depois tu é que saberás as condições desse local:
http://www.vidarural.pt/a-nova-vida-da-cultura-do-kiwi/


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 12:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sinceramente não sei, este artigo deve ajudar, depois tu é que saberás as condições desse local:
> http://www.vidarural.pt/a-nova-vida-da-cultura-do-kiwi/



Obrigado pelo link.
Já vi que é para esquecer, o local seria o 2ºlocal de seguimento, por lá não há horas frio necessárias para o desenvolvimento do fruto.


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2016 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, uma questão/curiosidade, é possivel ter fruto kiwi aqui na zona?
> Estava com ideias de plantar um, preciso de saber se ha condições.



Em Caneças, uma vizinha da minha namorada o ano passado teve imensos kiwis! Carregaram mesmo muito.
Isto a cerca de 280m de altitude.

Eu plantei um mas foi dizimado pelos caracóis e caracoletas que têm sido uma praga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças, uma vizinha da minha namorada o ano passado teve imensos kiwis! Carregaram mesmo muito.
> Isto a cerca de 280m de altitude.
> 
> Eu plantei um mas foi dizimado pelos caracóis e caracoletas que têm sido uma praga.



*Baby kiwi nasce em Famalicão*

Metódico, rigoroso e determinado foi esta a impressão que nos deixou Emanuel Machado, produtor/investigador na cultura do baby kiwi ou kiwi arguta e autor da página do facebook “Mini-kiwi land”, único fórum português em torno da nova cultura.

http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias/baby-kiwi-nasce-em-famalicao/






Esta variedade que se ve na foto e o kiwi arguta, mas existem mais como o kiwi amarelo que já começa a aparecer á venda nas grandes superficies comerciais, por acaso foi das poucas plantas que ainda não me despertou o interesse, mas também já existem variedades que se podem propagar por estaquia.
Os caracóis por aqui também são ao montes, mas esta semana já lhe vou preparar uma "bela de uma cerveja, só para eles se embriagarem".

Agora que os dias já são mais longos e mais amenos, tenho de transplantar 2 chuchus, vamos ver como eles se comportam, mas já sei que não aguentam mais do que 1 ano, devido depois ás geadas.


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os caracóis por aqui também são ao montes, mas esta semana já lhe vou preparar uma "bela de uma cerveja, só para eles se embriagarem".



Como me posso ver livre dessa praga?
Estão a pedir que os apanhe para irem para o tacho! Mas ainda não é tempo para isso...

Tenho meia centena de pés de morangueiros, just for fun, mas os caracóis estão a dar conta dos morangos. Comem-nos ainda verdes.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Abr 2016 às 18:44)

há muitos, ecológicos conheço pratos com sal caldas de urtigas , o sal é muito eficaz , nos químicos  há o muscerol que é 100% eficas


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

camrov8 disse:


> há muitos, ecológicos conheço pratos com sal caldas de urtigas , o sal é muito eficaz , nos químicos  há o muscerol que é 100% eficas



Os moluscicidas, bem como todos os outros pesticidas, passo bem sem usar nenhuma dessas porcarias.
O meu velhote é que gosta de usar essas coisas, e digo já que se eu os apanhar á mão, apanho muitos mais do que esses produtos, que só fazem mal a todo o ecossitema.


AnDré disse:


> Como me posso ver livre dessa praga?
> Estão a pedir que os apanhe para irem para o tacho! Mas ainda não é tempo para isso...
> 
> Tenho meia centena de pés de morangueiros, just for fun, mas os caracóis estão a dar conta dos morangos. Comem-nos ainda verdes.


Vou lhes colocar umas taças enterradas até ao nível da terra, com cerveja lá dentro e eles são atraídos pelos cheiro e acabam por morrer afogados, mas basta procurar na net, existem muitos métodos biológicos para controlar os caracóis, tais como apanhá-los á mão e dar ás galinhas, ou patos, para eles é um verdadeiro petisco.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 20:43)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças, uma vizinha da minha namorada o ano passado teve imensos kiwis! Carregaram mesmo muito.
> Isto a cerca de 280m de altitude.
> 
> Eu plantei um mas foi dizimado pelos caracóis e caracoletas que têm sido uma praga.



Interessante, pois mas o clima de Caneças e o clima lá do terreno em Mafra terão poucas semelhanças entre eles.
O terreno está a 140 metros, a 5 quilometros mar, num alto, zona ventosa, será que vai dar alguma coisa? Ainda assim devo plantar e logo se vê.


----------



## LuisFilipe (27 Abr 2016 às 03:00)

Boa Noite.

Queria fazer umas perguntas basicas sobre a agricultura.

Eu e o meu pai sempre tivemos o sonho de comprar uma casa num meio rural com um "pequeno" terreno para plantarmos seja o que for, hortaliças/frutos/batatas etc..

Como nao tenho a minima noçao, com um terreno de 1700m2 tem espaço suficiente para isso? E é possivel plantar para vender, faz-se bom dinheiro com isso ou nao compensa?

Edit: E tambem nao sei se a zona e questao tem boa terra e clima para isso. Numa zona a 8km de praia será boa para fazer plantação? Falo da zona da Tocha, perto de Cantanhede.

Obrigado desde já


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 19:29)

Muito interessante e certamente eficaz, e assim se combateram as geadas para salvar as vinhas, vejam a galeria, tem fotos brutais.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1317290344954298.1073741834.520266094656731&type=3


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Boa Noite.
> 
> Queria fazer umas perguntas basicas sobre a agricultura.
> 
> ...



Depende do que pretendem, se for para fazer uma pequena horta para produzir frescos, uma área de 100m2 é mais do que suficiente para o vosso consumo e para dar alguns produtos à família e amigos. Para um ter um pomar ou produzir em grande quantidade será preciso uma área muito maior. Será preciso ter em conta a necessidade de água e como a obter e o tempo têm para se dedicarem à agricultura, bem como outros factores (solo, clima, localização, etc,).


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2016 às 20:57)




----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2016 às 11:28)

*Árvores de citrinos não podem ser vendidas no norte do país*

Está proibida a venda de árvores de citrinos em grande parte do norte do país. Em causa está a psila africana dos citrinos (_Trioza erytreae_), que leva à morte da árvore. Não põe em risco a saúde pública mas está a afetar toda a produção nacional. A venda é proibida, mas segundo foi apurado, há quem o faça de forma clandestina.
Em Portugal apareceu pela primeira vez em Janeiro de 2015. Mais de 1 ano depois, a mancha de infestação já é muito maior. Rapidamente se alastrou para grandes produções, onde os prejuízos são incalculáveis.

Para evitar a propagação, o Ministério da Agricultura e do Mar emitiu um despacho de proibição de venda destas árvores.

Se a proibição está ou não a ser cumprida é a grande preocupação das entidades, para que a praga não chegue ao sul do país, onde há a maior produção de citrinos.
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2016 às 16:56)

Belo exemplar de opuntia ficus-indica, em Torres Novas
Está bem carregada de fruta...
Aceita-se estimativas para a sua idade, nas fotos dá para ver bem a dimensão do seu tronco.
Ela está dentro de um pequeno quintal, e deve de estar próxima dos 3 metros de altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2016 às 15:52)

*Há uma nova baga à espera de autorização da UE para ser reconhecida*

*



*

A Haskap promete ser uma nova baga, rica em antioxidantes e muitos ingredientes nutritivos, proveniente do Reino Unido e da Polónia, mas que ainda não é uma espécie reconhecida na União Europeia (UE).

O fruto foi gerado pela Thames AG, uma subsidiária da CPM Retail.

«No Reino Unido está a ser tratado como um novo alimento, como uma baga que não existe», disse Rachel Montague-Ebbs, diretora da divisão de fornecimento da CPM Retail, na Asia Fruit Logistic, em Hong Kong.

Segundo a executiva, a baga Haskap, é nativa do Japão e do Extremo Oriente da Rússia.

Já é vendida no Canadá, mas quer abrir-se a outros mercados. Sem o certificado da UE será difícil que outros países tenham acesso a este fruto que se parece com um arando alongado, com um sabor entre framboesa e flor sabugueiro.

Tem o dobro dos antioxidantes dos arandos selvagens e três vezes mais ferro, por isso é muito popular em países onde existe a consciência da saúde.

O reconhecimento por parte da União Europeia poderá demorar entre 18 a 24 meses. No entanto, o Brexit poderá ser outro tema incerto para tentar obter este reconhecimento.

http://www.agronegocios.eu/noticias...ra-de-autorizacao-da-ue-para-ser-reconhecida/


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2016 às 22:01)

Boas,

Alguem me sabe dizer se é comum existirem Castanheiros abaixo da cota 200 metros, neste caso falo concretamente na serra de Sintra.
Em termos da qualidade da castanha posso garantir que são boas.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2016 às 22:41)

totalmente possível apenas pode ter baixa produtividade, mas se lá esta e produz é porque grande parte das condições estão garantidas


----------



## camrov8 (28 Out 2016 às 22:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Há uma nova baga à espera de autorização da UE para ser reconhecida*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



tenho um exemplar dessa especie


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2016 às 22:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguem me sabe dizer se é comum existirem Castanheiros abaixo da cota 200 metros, neste caso falo concretamente na serra de Sintra.
> Em termos da qualidade da castanha posso garantir que são boas.



Em Odivelas existe um castanheiro aqui. Está atrás da paragem. Este ano está bastante carregado. A ver se quando lá passar tiro umas fotografias.
Já o ano passado carregou, mas não consegui apanhar uma única castanha para ver a qualidade. As pessoas que ali esperam o autocarro, apanham-nas todas.
A cota é baixíssima (+-20m) e está ao lado de uma linha de água. Há claramente ali bastante acumulação de frio e bastante algumas (muitas para a região que é) noites de geada.
Aliás, o castanheiro requer isso mesmo: muitas horas de frio.

Já tentei plantar castanheiros onde moro e em Caneças, mas não tenho tido sucesso. Provavelmente porque em ambos os locais as geadas são muito raras.

Quanto às castanhas de Sintra, já apanhei algumas na serra, em caminhadas que fiz. Mas a qualidade das mesmas (tamanho e paladar) deixaram muito a desejar. Talvez por estar habituado às óptimas castanhas de Várzea da Serra e de Sernancelhe.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2016 às 23:06)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas existe um castanheiro aqui. Está atrás da paragem. Este ano está bastante carregado. A ver se quando lá passar tiro umas fotografias.
> Já o ano passado carregou, mas não consegui apanhar uma única castanha para ver a qualidade. As pessoas que ali esperam o autocarro, apanham-nas todas.
> A cota é baixíssima (+-20m) e está ao lado de uma linha de água. Há claramente ali bastante acumulação de frio e bastante algumas (muitas para a região que é) noites de geada.
> Aliás, o castanheiro requer isso mesmo: muitas horas de frio.
> ...



Bem não fazia a mínima ideia que tinhas por aí Castanheiros num sitio tão baixo lol
Pois tudo o que dizes então faz sentido, o local onde vi os Castanheiros a cota 150 metros, é num vale bastante encaixado, muito sombrio/frio/humido e fica junto a uma linha de água. Achei boas, ate tinham bom paladar, na volta tive sorte naquilo que encontrei.
Quando lá passei, elas estavam a cair, va la que não caiu nenhuma na tola. 
Sei que existem muitos castanheiros na zona de Mafra mais propriamente na Tapada de Mafra, aquela zona é relativamente fria, tantos nos topos(alitude a trabalhar) como nos vales ( fortes inversões a trabalhar).


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2016 às 12:03)

camrov8 disse:


> tenho um exemplar dessa especie



Atenção que apesar destas bagas e até mesmo a própria planta são relativamente parecidas com o mirtilo, mas não são a mesma espécie, até porque segundo li na notícia esta espécie ainda não está autorizada para ser vendida dentro da União Europeia.
O reconhecimento por parte da UE ainda pode demorar até 2 anos.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2016 às 13:33)

já a tenho a alguns anos e comprada num horto, se vendiam é porque já andavam a circular na ce mais não sei


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2016 às 14:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Atenção que apesar destas bagas e até mesmo a própria planta são relativamente parecidas com o mirtilo, mas não são a mesma espécie, até porque segundo li na notícia esta espécie ainda não está autorizada para ser vendida dentro da União Europeia.
> O reconhecimento por parte da UE ainda pode demorar até 2 anos.


É o chamado mirtilo da sibéria. Eu tenho 3 plantas.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2016 às 09:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguem me sabe dizer se é comum existirem Castanheiros abaixo da cota 200 metros, neste caso falo concretamente na serra de Sintra.
> Em termos da qualidade da castanha posso garantir que são boas.


Não conheço a serra de Sintra, mas o que te posso dizer é que os castanheiros dão-se bem em terras do interior a pelo menos 400/ 500m, isto porque precisam de horas de frio tem de ser um local com muitas horas de frio , mas não pode ter muitas geadas.
A precipitação também é bastante importante para a qualidade da castanha o ideal é ser um local com precipitação anual de 900/1000mm.
Posso te dizer que por exemplo aqui a serra de São Mamede tem boas condições para haver boas castanhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2016 às 14:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não conheço a serra de Sintra, mas o que te posso dizer é que os castanheiros dão-se bem em terras do interior a pelo menos 400/ 500m, isto porque precisam de horas de frio tem de ser um local com muitas horas de frio , mas não pode ter muitas geadas.
> A precipitação também é bastante importante para a qualidade da castanha o ideal é ser um local com precipitação anual de 900/1000mm.
> Posso te dizer que por exemplo aqui a serra de São Mamede tem boas condições para haver boas castanhas.



Obrigado pelo post, pois aí no alto do Alentejo deve abundar.
Tenho andado a explorar a serra na procura de castanhas, recentemente encontrei sitios carregados delas com dimensão média-grande em locais muito abrigados.
O ultimo sitio foi o que mais me surpreendeu cota 120 metros junto a uma ribeira, às 12:30 num dia de sol ainda estava tudo molhado do orvalho da noite,incrivel.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2016 às 16:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pelo post, pois aí no alto do Alentejo deve abundar.
> Tenho andado a explorar a serra na procura de castanhas, recentemente encontrei sitios carregados delas com dimensão média-grande em locais muito abrigados.
> O ultimo sitio foi o que mais me surpreendeu cota 120 metros junto a uma ribeira, às 12:30 num dia de sol ainda estava tudo molhado do orvalho da noite,incrivel.


Não tens de agradecer, estamos aqui para partilhar opiniões, não sabia que essa zona tinha muitos castanheiros e em cotas mais altas aí da serra de Sintra também há não?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2016 às 16:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tens de agradecer, estamos aqui para partilhar opiniões, não sabia que essa zona tinha muitos castanheiros e em cotas mais altas aí da serra de Sintra também há não?



Existe a cota 350mts/400mts mas mais na vertente norte, a maior precipitação, menor temperatura,menor numero horas de sol, maior quantidade de água no solo, devem ajudar. Por aquilo que observo em vales encaixados de grande vegetação na dita vertente é uma maravilha, desenvolvem-se bastante os castanheiros.
Este ano já nem vou comprar castanhas.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2016 às 00:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Existe a cota 350mts/400mts mas mais na vertente norte, a maior precipitação, menor temperatura,menor numero horas de sol, maior quantidade de água no solo, devem ajudar. Por aquilo que observo em vales encaixados de grande vegetação na dita vertente é uma maravilha, desenvolvem-se bastante os castanheiros.
> Este ano já nem vou comprar castanhas.



Eu acho é que nesses vales é capaz de haver sol a menos, não?
Castanhas: "Agosto arder, Setembro beber". Agosto este ano foi óptimo. Os castanheiros carregaram que foi uma maravilha. O pior foi Setembro que pouco choveu. As castanhas não cresceram muito, são miúdas.
Já chegaste a provar as castanhas? Valem a pena?

Em Várzea estamos assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2016 às 00:32)

AnDré disse:


> Eu acho é que nesses vales é capaz de haver sol a menos, não?
> Castanhas: "Agosto arder, Setembro beber". Agosto este ano foi óptimo. Os castanheiros carregaram que foi uma maravilha. O pior foi Setembro que pouco choveu. As castanhas não cresceram muito, são miúdas.
> Já chegaste a provar as castanhas? Valem a pena?
> 
> Em Várzea estamos assim:



Belas fotos !!
Sim nos locais que falo há  pouco sol mesmo, já comi e são boas, nos próximos dias vou buscar mais uns quilos, o sitio já está encontrado.
Basicamente é um vale que tem castanheiros, tanto a cota 200 metros como a cota 110, ou nos 350 mts nos topos, curiosamente, as castanhas maiores eram a cota 110 metros, não consigo perceber a razão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

*PELO OLIVAL TRADICIONAL*

*



*

A oliveira é uma essência arbórea especial. É mais conhecida pela cultura que o homem desenvolve há muito com ela do que pelo carácter silvestre da espécie que está na sua origem. Com o decorrer dos tempos, o valor ecológico destas árvores foi sendo menosprezado, prevalecendo, agora mais do que nunca, o interesse económico da sua exploração.

No nordeste transmontano a Zambulha, a Verdeal, a Santulhana, a Negrinha ou a Madural cedem lugar à Cobrançosa (ou Bical). No Alentejo predominam a Galega, a Cordovil, a Carrasquenha. Azeitonas maiores, que crescem mais rapidamente em oliveiras mais fáceis de varejar, nomeadamente por processos mecânicos, têm-se imposto aos frutos produzidos nos olivais antigos.

A oliveira é uma espécie de grande longevidade podendo durar mais de 1500 anos. São conhecidos exemplares, em Israel por exemplo, com mais de 2000 anos. No Portugal profundo também sobrevivem indivíduos de porte soberbo. São extremamente importantes para a vida selvagem, num território há muito humanizado, sujeito a plantações de monoculturas, com árvores alinhadas num terreno lavrado e “limpo” de outra qualquer vegetação que possa prejudicar as colheitas.

A oliveira é uma árvore triste, cinzentona. Mas mais triste é o que lhe andam a fazer. Os fundos comunitários subsidiam a conservação do olival tradicional, mas também dão verbas para a criação de novos olivais em que se plantam estacas de crescimento rápido e fraca envergadura cuja exploração provoca intervenções do solo menos cuidadas e a utilização abusiva de pesticidas. Há agricultores que ganham pelas duas vias. E por uma terceira, quando vendem árvores antigas. Mortas ou vivas. Arrancaram-se exemplares de grande beleza, pela raiz, para utilização como árvore ornamental. Muitas foram para o estrangeiro. Mais incompreensível e inaceitável é o derrube de verdadeiros monumentos naturais para alimentar fogões e lareiras.

http://www.wilder.pt/cronicas/pelo-olival-tradicional/

É uma pena mesmo, e cada vez se vê mais o arranque de oliveiras centenárias, sendo a maior parte delas para queima da lenha em lareiras e salamandras, e sendo que também já se vai observando o arranque também para venda, para posterior plantação em jardins, mas para isso seria a melhor opção a compra de oliveiras em viveiros, e já se vendem também em vasos de grandes dimensões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

*Especiaria mais cara do mundo já se produz na Beira*





Aos primeiros raios de sol, Michelle Berot pega na cesta forrada a tecido e lá vai ela, escadaria abaixo, em direção aos 500 metros quadrados de terra cultivados com açafrão, uma das especiarias mais caras do mundo. Espera-a um trabalho difícil. Dois dos talhões do quintal estão cheios de belas flores de cor violeta, que exalam um perfume que se sente a vários metros de distância. São flores de açafrão, a especiaria mais cara do mundo. E que os chefs não dispensam. Michelle Berot é francesa e vive no Descoberto, freguesia de Bogas de Cima. Trocou a região de Bordéus por uma pequena aldeia do Pinhal e vinte anos de trabalho com ostras pela produção de açafrão.

A cultura do açafrão é extremamente exigente do ponto de vista da mão-de-obra. Desde a sementeira à colheita, é tudo feito manualmente, sem recurso a máquinas, pesticidas ou fertilizantes. O trabalho é muito e José Barroca Francisco, o marido de Michelle, também ajuda.

Nasceu na pequena aldeia do Descoberto e antes de rumar a França, no final da década de sessenta, ainda trabalhou nas Minas da Panasqueira. Eram tempos difíceis, ainda mais difíceis do que os primeiros anos que passou em França. Depois de emigrar foi pedreiro, chegou a chefe e foi empresário por conta própria. Quando se reformou, decidiu regressar às origens. Michelle acompanhou-o. “Viemos experimentar”. Não se arrependeram. O açafrão liga-os à terra que José Barroca Francisco herdou dos pais, no Descoberto. Vão no terceiro ano de produção. Os 500 metros quadrados de açafrão não lhes dão descanso. O terreno está vedado com arame farpado para evitar a indesejável presença dos javalis.

http://www.jornaldofundao.pt/sociedade/especiaria-cara-do-mundo-ja-produz-na-beira/

Portugal está cada vez mais evoluído na agricultura, apesar de muito aprendemos com o que já se faz do melhor pelos campos deste mundo fora.
Nós temos um óptimo clima para muitas produções agrícolas, só falta depois vontade de trabalhar e claro algum capital para investimento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

*POR ANO, PORTUGAL DESPERDIÇA 100 MILHÕES DE EUROS AO NÃO APROVEITAR O LIXO ORGÂNICO*

*



*

Quando os portugueses se deslocam ao contentor mais próximo para depositar os seus resíduos talvez não saibam que 40% do total daquilo que depositam corresponde a bioresíduos que podem ser valorizados para produção de energia (biogás) e de composto útil para a agricultura. Tal não acontece, acabando por se desperdiçar cerca de 100 milhões de euros por ano, segundo a associação ambientalista Zero- Associação Sistema Terrestre Sustentável.

Com base nos dados divulgados pela ERSAR – Entidade Reguladora dos Serviços de Águas e Resíduos, a associação ambientalista estima que por ano das 1,86 milhões de toneladas dos bioresíduos presentes nos resíduos sólidos urbanos nacionais, mais de 1,3 milhões de toneladas continuam a ser encaminhados para aterro e para incineração, enquanto apenas 500 toneladas são valorizadas.

“Isto significa que, anualmente, é desperdiçado um enorme potencial de produção de energia renovável que poderia ser injectada na rede eléctrica nacional para consumo dos portugueses e que são inutilizados milhares de toneladas de nutrientes – e também matéria orgânica – que poderiam ser devolvidas aos solos”, alerta a associação em comunicado.

Ora, este desperdício tem um impacto real na agricultura nacional. Por ano, Portugal não está a aproveitar cerca de 100 milhões de euros em matérias fertilizantes orgânicas que poderiam ser utilizadas a baixo custo pelos nossos agricultores.

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2017/02/...s-de-euros-ao-nao-aproveitar-o-lixo-organico/


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2017 às 19:26)

*Governo apresenta em março Estratégia Nacional para a Agricultura Biológica*

A promoção da "qualidade alimentar através do aumento da produção em modo biológico" é o objetivo do Governo com a Estratégia Nacional para a Agricultura Biológica, cuja apresentação decorre em março.

A promoção da “qualidade alimentar através do aumento da produção em modo biológico” é o objetivo do Governo com a Estratégia Nacional para a Agricultura Biológica, cuja apresentação, inicialmente prevista para outubro passado, deverá acontecer em março. “A definição de uma estratégia política nacional para a agricultura e produção biológica, com o objetivo de apoiar um crescimento sustentável deste modo de produção através de medidas e ações adequadas às exigências da oferta e da procura atuais, é uma aspiração dos operadores que se dedicam a esta atividade e constitui um objetivo do Governo e do Ministério da Agricultura, Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural, convergindo para objetivos da estratégia Europa 2020 e da Política Agrícola Comum (PAC), no âmbito da política de qualidade dos produtos agrícolas e géneros alimentícios”, sustenta a tutela.

Paralelamente, a Agrobio defende inclusão no plano nacional para o setor de “apoios diretos para a agricultura biológica, nomeadamente ao nível da conversão, que é o período mais difícil para quem se quer instalar em agricultura biológica, devido à necessidade de fazer face à adaptação e à mudança”.

Globalmente, o presidente da associação afirma-se “otimista” com a evolução futura da agricultura biológica, que diz ser “o único setor agrícola onde se sente que há margem para crescer e onde todos os dias há contactos” de interessados em se lançar na atividade, na sua maioria jovens agricultores, mais conscientes dos desafios e exigências acrescidos deste tipo de agricultura.

http://observador.pt/2017/02/20/gov...ategia-nacional-para-a-agricultura-biologica/


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2017 às 23:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Especiaria mais cara do mundo já se produz na Beira*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este ano vou fazer uma experiência com esta cultura no Ribatejo, vamos ver como corre!


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

EXTRAORDINÁRIO... e aqui ao pé da porta.

97 variedades de figo.
22 variedades de nêspera.
44 variedades de alfarroba.
78 variedades de romã.
120 variedades de amêndoa.
280 variedades de uva.
227 variedades de laranja.

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/maior-colecao-de-arvores-de-fruto-esta-no-algarve-5680998.html


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2017 às 22:45)

MSantos disse:


> Este ano vou fazer uma experiência com esta cultura no Ribatejo, vamos ver como corre!


essa planta é um veneno intoxica o solo passadas duas ou três colheitas a produção baixa e mais nada cresce tipo acácia


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2017 às 23:36)

camrov8 disse:


> essa planta é um veneno intoxica o solo passadas duas ou três colheitas a produção baixa e mais nada cresce tipo acácia



Nunca tal ouvi! 

Em que te baseias para dizer isso? Ando a ler informações sobre a cultura e ainda não vi nada sobre o que referes.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Portugal está cada vez mais evoluído na agricultura, apesar de muito aprendemos com o que já se faz do melhor pelos campos deste mundo fora.
> Nós temos um óptimo clima para muitas produções agrícolas, só falta depois vontade de trabalhar e claro algum capital para investimento.



Quanto muito somos bastante atrasados e apenas se está a tentar chegar ao patamar dos outros (e é grave não se reconhecer isso). Espanha cultiva pistachios há alguns anos enquanto que em PT é algo (quase?) desconhecido. O açafrão é cultivado em Espanha desde, pelo menos, 2006. Nesse campo é difícil competir com o Irão.

Só em 2014 só tentou plantar cannabis para medicamentos. Em muitos locais por esse mundo fora cultiva-se cânhamo (e os Açores têm um excelente clima) e em PT quem quiser fazer passa por traficante... muitos mais exemplos deve haver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2017 às 19:11)

Agreste disse:


> EXTRAORDINÁRIO... e aqui ao pé da porta.
> 
> 97 variedades de figo.
> 22 variedades de nêspera.
> ...



Por acaso também tinha lido essa notícia, e é de louvar esta ideia, e seria óptimo que mais pessoas seguissem o mesmo caminho.
Isto sim é que se pode chamar que é um "pomar extremamente rico" em variedades.


----------



## JCARL (22 Fev 2017 às 22:43)

Orion disse:


> Quanto muito somos bastante atrasados e apenas se está a tentar chegar ao patamar dos outros (e é grave não se reconhecer isso). Espanha cultiva pistachios há alguns anos enquanto que em PT é algo (quase?) desconhecido. O açafrão é cultivado em Espanha desde, pelo menos, 2006. Nesse campo é difícil competir com o Irão.
> 
> Só em 2014 só tentou plantar cannabis para medicamentos. Em muitos locais por esse mundo fora cultiva-se cânhamo (e os Açores têm um excelente clima) e em PT quem quiser fazer passa por traficante... muitos mais exemplos deve haver.



Se calhar por em Portugal as variedades da Pistacia são conhecidas com outros nome, não são a variedade comestível, que é a Pistacia Vera (mas poderão possivelmente ser usadas como porta-enxertos). Falta a investigação das nossas escolas e institutos superiores dedicados à agricultura. Aqui vão uns links para aguçar a curiosidade:

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pistacia_lentiscus

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pistacia

http://floresdoareal.blogspot.pt/2012/04/pistacia-lentiscus-l.html

Nota: a variedade d


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca tal ouvi!
> 
> Em que te baseias para dizer isso? Ando a ler informações sobre a cultura e ainda não vi nada sobre o que referes.


http://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/sardinias-red-god/
não querendo ser arrogante todo o agricultor sabe isso. das piores culturas são o asafrão o algodão o eucalipto e etc. por exemplo não se deve plantar mais de dois anos seguidos cebolas e alhos. nem devem ser plantados em conjunto. para tal devesse fazer a famosa rotação e poisio


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 13:42)

Orion disse:


> Só em 2014 só tentou plantar cannabis para medicamentos. Em muitos locais por esse mundo fora cultiva-se cânhamo (e os Açores têm um excelente clima) e em PT quem quiser fazer passa por traficante... muitos mais exemplos deve haver.



*Como Portugal se pode tornar o grande produtor europeu de canábis*

O artigo não diferencia entre cânhamo e canábis (e a diferença é importante).

O consumo persistente de canábis pode provocar danos cerebrais irreversíveis. Mas o consumo de álcool e de tabaco também não é propriamente saudável. É uma droga leve perfeitamente legalizável com propriedades medicinais comprovadas. Sempre sai mais barato ao contribuinte legalizar (e taxar) do que mandar malta para a prisão por 'traficar' uma droga recreativa.

A grande preocupação reside na proliferação de variantes mais ou menos potentes da droga, algo que, realisticamente, ocorrerá independentemente do seu estatuto legal.



> Em 2015, 46% dos crimes contra a sociedade (e 6% da criminalidade registada em 2015) dizem respeito a crimes por condução com uma taxa de álcool no sangue superior a 1,2 g/l. “No âmbito da criminalidade registada diretamente relacionada com o consumo de álcool, em 2015 registaram-se 22.873 crimes por condução com TAS maior ou igual a 1,2g/l”, lê-se no relatório de 2015 do Serviço de Intervenção nos Comportamentos Aditivos e nas Dependências (SICAD), apresentado esta quarta-feira na Assembleia da República.



Expresso

Nos EUA:

*Marijuana Arrests Outnumber Those for Violent Crimes, Study Finds*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

*Está a começar a revolução do pão em Portugal*

*




*

Há quem semeie trigos antigos como o barbela, há quem aposte na recuperação de moinhos tradicionais, há cada vez mais gente a aprender o ofício de padeiro e interessada nas formas artesanais de fazer pão, com leveduras naturais e fermentações longas. Alguma coisa está a mudar no pão em Portugal.

João Vieira chega a casa de Adolfo Henriques, na Maçussa, perto do Cartaxo, trazendo na mão duas espigas de trigo. “Repare”, diz, exibindo uma delas, “este é um trigo moderno, modificado, veja a espiga, a diferença que é o resultado da manipulação”. É uma espiga compacta, de bagos cerrados. De seguida, João Vieira exibe outra de bagos mais abertos. “Este é um trigo antigo, o trigo barbela, que tem menos bagos numa mesma espiga, mas traz mais nutrientes e é muito rico em óleos naturais.”

“Há 15 anos que trabalho nisto de forma solitária”, desabafa o agricultor do Cadaval. Mas agora começa a ver sinais daquilo que espera ser uma revolução na forma de os portugueses olharem para os cereais que usam para fazer pão. Estamos na Maçussa precisamente porque Adolfo Henriques, produtor de vinho e queijo de cabra, entre outras coisas, ouviu falar do trigo barbela e decidiu começar a fazer pão com ele.






https://www.publico.pt/2017/03/26/s...omecar-a-revolucao-do-pao-em-portugal-1766237

Excelente artigo, recomendo a todos os interessados, eu por acaso ainda me lembro da minha avó guardar um pouco de massa do pão(massa-mãe), para depois adicionar á massa do pão da próxima cozedura, e caso não tivesse bastava pedir á vizinha mais próxima, que logo lhe dispensava uma pequena bola de massa, e são estas coisas todas que são perdendo com o passar dos tempos, agora já se vende em qualquer supermercado os levedantes para o pão.
Agora, hoje em dia é quase uma raridade encontrar algum particular que coza pão, para seu próprio autoconsumo, e da sua família, enquanto que aqui á uns anos atrás praticamente não existia casa nenhuma que não tivesse um forno a lenha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

*Mil medronheiros em vez de eucaliptos*

*



*

A Câmara de Proença-a-Nova vai plantar mil medronheiros num terreno recentemente adquirido pela autarquia junto ao aeródromo municipal nas Moitas.

“Comprámos este terreno por estar dentro do cone de aproximação ou descolagem das aeronaves e por incrementar a segurança da operação do aeródromo”, refere em comunicado o presidente do município, João Lobo.

Explica ainda que o eucaliptal existente naquele terreno foi cortado: “Agora vamos plantar medronheiros, uma planta autóctone que deve ser uma das apostas a fazer pelo nosso território, tendo em conta que contribui para a gestão florestal e pode ser um importante complemento de riqueza aos seus proprietários”.

O autarca sublinha que o país, no seu conjunto, não teve, até hoje, políticas públicas articuladas entre os diversos setores e ministérios que deem resposta aos desafios do ordenamento florestal.

“Dessa forma, é o país que não tem tirado a riqueza que a floresta fornece, desde o coberto do solo até à copa”, frisou.

João Lobo disse ainda que, com os vários diplomas sobre a reforma da floresta e a discussão que está a propiciar em todos os setores, terá que ser uma oportunidade para, de forma corajosa, se concretizar um processo que todos desejam ver implementado.

http://www.jornaldofundao.pt/regiao/mil-medronheiros-vez-eucaliptos/

Aqui está um óptima ideia, que devia de ser seguida por mais proprietário florestais e autarquia, apostar em árvores autóctones é investir no futuro.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2017 às 01:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Mil medronheiros em vez de eucaliptos*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Já tinha visto esta noticia, é uma medida simbólica! Mas pode servir como exemplo!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Mar 2017 às 11:37)

Iniciativa positiva,  a servir de exemplo a outras autarquias e de ensinamento a entidades governamentais com responsabilidades nesta área.


----------



## Thomar (7 Abr 2017 às 12:09)

http://24.sapo.pt/noticias/nacional...-risco-em-portugal-investigacao_22206792.html

*Medronheiro em risco em Portugal - investigação*
Os medronheiros estão em risco em Portugal, conclui um estudo coordenado por uma investigadora do Instituto Superior de Agronomia, que recomenda uma estratégia de conservação baseada na diversidade genética e uma cuidadosa transferência de sementes.

Os autores do estudo, coordenado por uma investigadora do Centro de Estudos Florestais (CEF) do Instituto Superior de Agronomia (ISA), recomendam uma estratégia de conservação da espécie baseada na diversidade genética dos medronhais e uma "cuidadosa transferência de sementes dentro das regiões geneticamente homogéneas".

No alerta deixado no artigo publicado na revista científica PLUS ONE, os autores dizem que foram detetadas em Portugal três zonas de medronheiro homogéneas do ponto de vista genético e distintas umas das outras [norte, centro e sul] e que foi encontrado um medronhal perto da Serra de São Mamede "muito diferente dos outros estudados".

Além de reconhecerem que os recursos genéticos do medronheiro estão em risco em Portugal, os autores deixam alguns alertas, nomeadamente aconselhando a que, para se constituírem novos povoamentos de medronheiro, a semente seja recolhida dentro das regiões homogéneas.

"Não devem ser trazidas, por exemplo, sementes do sul para o centro do país. Foi o que aconteceu com o pinheiro bravo em Portugal", refere uma nota do CEF, lembrando que um estudo feito pela mesma investigadora demonstrou que" a florestação feita em larga escala com penisco de origem desconhecida apagou completamente a pegada genética nesta espécie".

"Não deve, por isso, ser usada semente de origem desconhecida", reforça.

Os investigadores recomendam ainda que o uso de clones seja feito dentro das regiões homogéneas e que na população de melhoramento dos medronhais sejam introduzidos os exemplares com maior diversidade genética.

Já as populações que mais se diferenciam e as mais diversas, do ponto de vista genético, devem ser consideradas para conservação, "devido ao impacto do futuro aquecimento global, ao aumento previsto de fogos florestais, à fragmentação do coberto vegetal do território e ao processo de domesticação em curso", sublinha o ISA.

O artigo publicado na PLUS ONE refere ainda que o medronheiro tem vindo a ter muita procura pelos produtores florestais devido à produção de fruto e às suas múltiplas aplicações, para além da produção de aguardente.

"No entanto, as florestas mediterrâneas são ecossistemas frágeis e vulneráveis ao recente aquecimento global, com consequências a médio e a longo-prazo de aumento da aridez e das áreas ardidas pelos fogos florestais", acrescenta.

SO // JPF
Lusa/Fim


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2017 às 11:38)

Boas,

Recentemente desloquei-me à zona oeste, onde tenho um terreno com muitas arvores de fruto e eucaliptos.
Este ano as nespereras apareceram mais cedo por lá, o calor deste mês acelerou e bem.
Salvo erro, isto é a chamada nespera espanhola, é com cada uma e doce felizmente.



image uploadcertificity.com





No ultimo outono descobri uma grande mancha de castanheiros na serra de Sintra, por graça plantei algumas castanhas ja greladas vindas da serra.
Neste momento são 10 castanheiros, ver se distribuímos no terreno.
@AnDré até estão com bom aspecto.



imagehostcertificity.com






Lá ao lado do terreno, existe um limoal de excelência, sempre carregado, o senhor tira toneladas e toneladas de limão.
Foto de uma parte do limoal.



image hosting websitescertificity.com

Como é natural, a conversa que tive com o agricultor / dono do terreno foi parar ao estado do tempo, é indissociável , queixou-se da falta da chuva, mais que isso queixou-se das temperaturas altas e vento. Contou-me que alguns limoais(é proprietário de 10)  na zona, o limão já está a cair por falta de água.
Neste limoal, inteligentemente criou uma reserva de água aproveitando uma nascente e aguas da chuva.
Estado actual:



image upload with previewcertificity.com

O senhor tem 72 anos, apanha limão sozinho num sobe e desce constante, o limão segue para uma das cooperativas do concelho de Mafra onde é vendido por uma dinharia, e depois vai para grandes superfícies comercias, eles sim fazem lucro.
Vida dificil a de agricultor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2017 às 12:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Recentemente desloquei-me à zona oeste, onde tenho um terreno com muitas arvores de fruto e eucaliptos.
> Este ano as nespereras apareceram mais cedo por lá, o calor deste mês acelerou e bem.
> ...



Por aqui as nespereira que estão em pontos mais elevados, também já se nota que o seu fruto já está a começar a amadurecer.

A vida de agricultor não é nada fácil, os "potentes" das grandes cadeias de supermercados, esmagam ao máximo o preço pago ao pequeno agricultor, isto tudo para benefício deles, eles sim, é que tem o lucro todo, sem trabalho nenhum.


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2017 às 12:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O senhor tem 72 anos, apanha limão sozinho num sobe e desce constante, o limão segue para uma das cooperativas do concelho de Mafra onde é vendido por uma dinharia, e depois vai para grandes superfícies comercias, eles sim fazem lucro.
> Vida dificil a de agricultor.



Porque é que a cooperativa não organiza o seu próprio circuito comercial com lojas e venda direta?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2017 às 12:42)

Agreste disse:


> Porque é que a cooperativa não organiza o seu próprio circuito comercial com lojas e venda direta?



Exacto talvez fosse uma hipotese, mas por aquilo que percebi este ciclo talvez seja " a melhor" forma para escoar o produto.
Provavelmente no continente aí de Faro tens limões destes.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2017 às 21:24)

*Ameaça de seca extrema põe em risco milhões na agricultura*
“Está o ambiente perfeito para uma seca aguda", diz um agricultor de Castro Verde. Especialistas em ciências agrárias admitem que “tudo pode correr mal” se não chover abundantemente nas próximas semanas.

O mundo agrícola aguardava com expectativa que as previsões de chuva feitas em Abril trouxessem alguma precipitação para atenuar os efeitos do tempo seco e dos ventos fortes que se mantêm há várias semanas por todo o país. Mas o clima persiste em manter-se adverso e ameaça assim continuar durante Maio, aumentando a probabilidade de uma estação seca “sem precedentes, com seis meses de calor, baixa humidade relativa e precipitação zero”, admitiu ao PÚBLICO Carlos Aguiar, docente na Escola Superior Agrária de Bragança. A análise que faz diz-lhe que em grande parte do país “há um risco real de se perder tudo”, sobretudo nas regiões de solos muito delgados, onde os cereais plantados dificilmente serão recuperados.

No Sul, após “três anos consecutivos de seca”, a maioria das albufeiras da região registam “valores críticos de armazenamento” reconhece a Federação Nacional de Rega (Fenareg).

Num comunicado divulgado nesta sexta-feira, a federação alerta para as dificuldades que as associações de regantes estão a viver, precisamente “num momento-chave para a campanha de rega” das culturas Primavera/Verão. “Os volumes armazenados nas albufeiras não poderão dar resposta às necessidades” em quase todo o país. Mas é no Alentejo, a suportar o “terceiro ano consecutivo de fraca precipitação” e quando as previsões meteorológicas não são positivas, que a “preocupação é máxima” pelo que possa vir a acontecer nos próximos meses.

Os regantes já questionaram a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente sobre a activação da Comissão de Gestão de Albufeiras e da Comissão de Acompanhamento da Seca. E vão solicitar ao Ministério da Agricultura a aplicação de “medidas excepcionais” para viabilizar o reforço de água nas albufeiras que têm ligação a Alqueva para “minimizar os efeitos da seca” nesses perímetros de rega.

É na região do Campo Branco, território que se estende pelos concelhos de Castro Verde, Mértola, Almodôvar e Aljustrel, que os efeitos do tempo seco e escassez de chuva mais se fazem sentir. “Estamos a ser confrontados com altas temperaturas do ar e vento seco e forte”, salientou ao PÚBLICO José da Luz, presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Campo Branco (AACB), situando a maior debilidade nas culturas de forragens e pastagens que “serão afectadas se entretanto não houver precipitação”. O agricultor que já suportou as contrariedades de sucessivas secas ao longo das últimas três décadas, admite que “está o ambiente perfeito para uma seca aguda”.

*Falta de água*
As consequências são imediatas. “Receamos estar confrontados com falta de água a do final deste mês, precisamente numa altura em que os animais consomem muito mais líquidos”, disse, sublinhando que até o abastecimento de água às populações de Castro Verde, Ourique e Almodôvar está posto em causa. “É muito grave o panorama a curto prazo”, assegura, referindo-se “à má qualidade e pouca quantidade da água” na albufeira do Monte da Rocha, que “já deveria ter sido contemplado como uma extensão a partir do Alqueva ou da barragem de Santa Clara”, advoga.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) já veio confirmar que no período de 17 de Abril a 14 de Maio estão previstos, para todo o território nacional, valores de precipitação “abaixo do normal”. E as temperaturas também têm andado muito acima do normal.

A primeira quinzena de Abril também se caracterizou por “valores altos de temperatura máxima, muito superiores aos valores normais para este mês”. Nos dias 10 e 11 de Abril os valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 25ºC (dias de verão) observaram-se em cerca de “85% do território nacional”, acentua o IPMA. Os maiores valores diários da temperatura máxima do ar foram registados no dia 11 de Abril em Mora como 32,5 ºC e Rio Maior 32,3ºC.

E até “as gotinhas de chuva que caíram há uns dias não significaram nada”, observa Carlos Aguiar. O vento que entretanto se fez sentir depressa anulou o grau de humidade que a fraca precipitação possa ter gerado. Para que as reservas de água de superfície fossem minimamente recuperadas, teria de chover abundantemente durante, pelo menos, uma semana.

Referindo-se ao estado do tempo actual e ao dos próximos meses, o docente acredita que se está “num momento-chave em que tudo pode ocorrer francamente mal”. E mesmo que haja precipitação em Maio “não vem resolver o problema dos cereais por estes já se encontrarem em stress hídrico”. Carlos Aguiar adverte que “até nos solos de maior profundidade, se não chover, abundantemente, nos próximos 10 dias, as culturas que ali ocorram serão inevitavelmente afectadas”.

*Perda de rendimento*
E o que é que pode acontecer se a escassez ou ausência de precipitação se mantiver? Segundo Francisco Mondragão Rodrigues, professor na Escola Superior Agrária de Elvas, “dá-se o encolhimento da espiga, os grãos não enchem e temos trigos de má qualidade que irão para lotes destinados à produção forrageira, que são mais mal pagos”.

Os lotes de cereais de melhor qualidade são destinados à panificação e vendidos a 220 euros a tonelada, enquanto o cereal forrageiro não passa dos 120 euros a tonelada. Por outro lado, como o grão de trigo de menor qualidade tem menos volume, pesa menos e esta condição acaba por se reflectir no resultado final. O que leva a que os agricultores tenham pela frente um ano de penúria. As consequências da falta de água “são extensivas ao milho, e a outras culturas hortícolas como o melão, o pimento, o tomate, etc”, assinala Mondragão Rodrigues, referindo-se àquelas que dependem de barragens com volumes de armazenamento abaixo do normal, o que poderá obrigar ao rateio de água.

Muitas das albufeiras que servem de suporte aos perímetros de rega também abastecem as populações mas quando se verificam situações de escassez, a prioridade é o abastecimento público, elucida o docente de Elvas, corroborando o que diz o seu colega de Bragança: “O cenário não é nada tranquilizador. Se não chover em Maio, as culturas de cereais, as oleaginosas, o olival e o amendoal de sequeiro, serão afectadas, mesmo aquelas que são abastecidas a partir de furos ou poços”.

“E custa-me a crer que chova nesta altura do ano o que deveria ter chovido antes. Duvido que tal aconteça”, vaticina Mondragão Rodrigues, deixando um alerta: A escassez de humidade no solo tem ainda reflexo na criação de condições ideais para a ocorrência de incêndios. A vegetação está seca e não há humidade no ar “e ainda por cima há vento forte que retira do solo e da vegetação a pouca humidade que ainda possa ter”.

Carlos Aguiar descreve o momento crítico: “Nos solos mais delgados, o centeio já está a secar sem espigar e o trevo subterrâneo sem produzir sementes. No ano passado, as árvores dos bosques, os castanheiros e as amendoeiras de sequeiro terminaram o ciclo vegetativo em stress (a queda da folha foi antecipada) porque esgotaram a água das camadas mais profundas do solo que as sustenta na estação seca. Esta água não foi reposta. Para rega, será pouca e racionada, insuficiente para abeberar milhões de turistas, vacas e alfaces. Estão em risco milhões de árvores, milhões de euros em plantações, milhões de euros de exportações. Há planos de contingência? Esperemos que chova...”

*Governo vai criar comissão*
O ministro da Agricultura Capoulas Santos já reagiu às preocupações dos agricultores. Na quinta-feira, na cerimónia inaugural da Ovibeja, reconheceu que o país atravessa “um contexto algo paradoxal”: por um lado realça-se a vitalidade do sector agrícola que atravessa “um bom momento” mas, em simultâneo, subsiste “grande apreensão face aos sinais que se avolumam de uma seca”.

Capoulas recordou os “terríveis” anos de seca que são cíclicos no Alentejo, cujos consequências a memória dos mais velhos recorda, mas “faltava o Alqueva para resolver o problema”. Agora, “o Alqueva, felizmente, existe e os problemas estão muito atenuados face àquilo que era a realidade anterior”, salientou.

Mesmo assim, anunciou que o Governo está atento e vai criar a “muito curto prazo” uma equipa interministerial para acompanhar a evolução da situação de seca em Portugal e equacionar medidas que se revelarem necessárias tomar.

As preocupações evidenciadas pelo ministro da Agricultura também estiveram patentes na intervenção de Rui Garrido, presidente da Associação de Criadores de Ovinos do Sul, que organiza a Ovibeja. “Começam a ficar comprometidas as pastagens e as culturas arvenses de sequeiro”, alertou o dirigente, chamando a atenção para os baixos níveis de armazenamento de águas “nas barragens públicas e privadas fora do perímetro do Alqueva”. Rui Garrido disse que os agricultores, sobretudo aqueles que se dedicam à pecuária, estão apreensivos sobre o que vai acontecer relativamente “às reservas hídricas para abeberamento dos efectivos pecuários”.

Quando a água é pouca, rateia-se

Apesar da capacidade de armazenamento da barragem do Alqueva garantir o fornecimento de água para rega durante quatro anos de seca sucessiva, as associações de regantes que não foram abrangidas pela concessão da rede secundária de rega que o Governo atribuiu à EDIA em 2013 evitaram sempre requisitá-la alegando que o seu custo era incomportável.
A precipitação sempre ia deixando o volume de água adequado às necessidades dos agricultores até que o tempo seco e a fraca pluviosidade foram esvaziando as albufeiras que dão suporte ao regadio nos blocos de rega do Roxo, Odivelas, Campilhas e Alto Sado, Veiros, Fonte Serne, Monte da Rocha, Vigia, Pego do Altar e Vale do Gaio. A única alternativa está, agora, nos caudais a partir do Alqueva.
Mesmo assim, há quem resista em requisitar água à EDIA, como é o caso da Associação de Beneficiários da Obra de Rega de Odivelas (ABORO) sedeada em Ferreira do Alentejo. Nem a publicação do novo tarifário que oficializa uma baixa nos preços da água entre os 20 e os 33 cêntimos tornou o acesso aos débitos do Alqueva mais atractivos.
Na última assembleia geral da ABORO, os agricultores da associação decidiram ratear a água disponível para não recorrer a fornecimentos vindos do Alqueva. “Temos um volume de 4 milhões de água disponível na albufeira de Odivelas e 25 milhões na albufeira do Alvito”, adiantou ao PÚBLICO Manuel Canilhas Reis, presidente da associação. Ficam a faltar cerca de 11 milhões de metros cúbicos para perfazer os 40 milhões necessários para suprir as necessidades de rega.
Esta situação decorre da aplicação do novo tarifário de água para rega que implica um aumento “muito significativo” da que é vendida pela EDIA às associações de regantes. Ao preço definido no novo tarifário tem de se adicionar o preço que as associações têm de cobrar aos associados pelos encargos na gestão do sistema de rega. No caso da ABORO, os agricultores ficariam a pagar 5,14 cêntimos por metro cúbico de água, muito superior ao praticado pela EDIA que é de 3,2 cêntimos.
Uma situação confirmada também por António Parreira, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários de Rega do Roxo (ABROXO). Neste caso, a água é vendida a 2,8 cêntimos o metro cúbico. “Se acrescermos os 3 cêntimos que temos de pagar pela água do Alqueva, então a água chega ao agricultor a 5,8 cêntimos o metro cúbico”.
O problema é que 7 milhões de metros cúbicos actualmente disponíveis no Roxo não dá para o ano agrícola, que consome uma média de 30 milhões. “Há aqui uma desigualdade entre agricultores”, refere António Parreira, defendendo um preço de água “compatível” com as culturas.
Considerando que, quer os aproveitamentos hidroagrícolas geridos pelas associações de regantes quer os que estão concessionados à EDIA, são propriedade do Estado e estão no mesmo território, “não se vislumbra igualdade nas condições oferecidas a uns e a outros agricultores”. Um problema se tem vindo a intensificar “em consequência dos sucessivos anos de seca”, concluiu o presidente da Aboro.

*Bacia do Sado continua a apresentar níveis críticos *
Nas 61 barragens que integram a rede nacional dos recursos hídricos, do Instituto da Água (INAG), apenas 6 apresentavam no início de Abril, cota máxima (100%). Contudo as suas albufeiras têm baixos volumes de armazenamento, que, no seu conjunto não chegam aos 50 mil metros cúbicos.

A norte do rio Tejo, 17 albufeiras tinham um volume de água superior aos 80%, 9 armazenam entre 50% e 80% da sua capacidade máxima e apenas 4 tinham uma reserva inferior a 50%.
A sul do Tejo, 11 albufeiras apresentavam um nível de armazenamento superior a 80%, em 9 encontrava-se entre os 50 e os 80% e 11 tinham uma reserva de água abaixo dos 50%.

Cinco barragens - todas na bacia do Sado – estão com níveis críticos de armazenamento: Pego do Altar 34,2%, Odivelas 32%, Divor 28,4%, Monte da Rocha 20% e Roxo 16,6%. A barragem do Alqueva está com cerca de 80% da sua capacidade máxima de enchimento (3.322 hectómetros cúbicos).

No final de Março as 61 barragens sob gestão do INAG, tinham 7.995 mil hectómetros cúbicos armazenados, quando a sua capacidade máxima é de 10.937 mil hectómetros cúbicos.
Fonte: Público
_______
Não está fácil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2017 às 21:34)

joralentejano disse:


> *Ameaça de seca extrema põe em risco milhões na agricultura*
> “Está o ambiente perfeito para uma seca aguda", diz um agricultor de Castro Verde. Especialistas em ciências agrárias admitem que “tudo pode correr mal” se não chover abundantemente nas próximas semanas.
> 
> O mundo agrícola aguardava com expectativa que as previsões de chuva feitas em Abril trouxessem alguma precipitação para atenuar os efeitos do tempo seco e dos ventos fortes que se mantêm há várias semanas por todo o país. Mas o clima persiste em manter-se adverso e ameaça assim continuar durante Maio, aumentando a probabilidade de uma estação seca “sem precedentes, com seis meses de calor, baixa humidade relativa e precipitação zero”, admitiu ao PÚBLICO Carlos Aguiar, docente na Escola Superior Agrária de Bragança. A análise que faz diz-lhe que em grande parte do país “há um risco real de se perder tudo”, sobretudo nas regiões de solos muito delgados, onde os cereais plantados dificilmente serão recuperados.
> ...



Eu falo no meu caso que sou um pequeno agricultor, e neste momento já estou a tentar a racionar o uso da água, e estamos ainda em Abril, quando estivermos no pico do verão nem sei como vai ser. 
As regas tem de ser frequentes, porque o solo está duro como uma pedra.
A falta de chuva vai trazer muito problemas, caso não chova num curto prazo, serão muito incêndios, pois os matos estão sequíssimos...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2017 às 21:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu falo no meu caso que sou um pequeno agricultor, e neste momento já estou a tentar a racionar o uso da água, e estamos ainda em Abril, quando estivermos no pico do verão nem sei como vai ser.
> As regas tem de ser frequentes, porque o solo está duro como uma pedra.
> A falta de chuva vai trazer muito problemas, caso não chova num curto prazo, serão muito incêndios, pois os matos estão sequíssimos...


Eu também!  Tenho pessoas na família que toda a vida se dedicaram à agricultura e entretanto também me interessei por isso e sei o quão difícil são estas situações, as ribeiras estão no limite e quando Maio acabar caso seja igualmente quente e seco tal como se está a prever já não haverá água. A única solução para muita gente são os furos mas muitos também não irão aguentar o verão todo e já para não falar dos custos de electricidade que vão aumentar para utilizar essas coisas. Enfim, não está fácil e este verão não vai ser complicado apenas na agricultura e na pecuária mas também no abastecimento da população em alguns locais. Tal como se diz, esta seca no Alentejo já dura à 3 anos, esperemos que seja o último ou começa-se a temer o pior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2017 às 21:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu também!  Tenho pessoas na família que toda a vida se dedicaram à agricultura e entretanto também me interessei por isso e sei o quão difícil são estas situações, as ribeiras estão no limite e quando Maio acabar caso seja igualmente quente e seco tal como se está a prever já não haverá água. A única solução para muita gente são os furos mas muitos também não irão aguentar o verão todo e já para não falar dos custos de electricidade que vão aumentar para utilizar essas coisas. Enfim, não está fácil e este verão não vai ser complicado apenas na agricultura e na pecuária mas também no abastecimento da população em alguns locais. Tal como se diz, esta seca no Alentejo já dura à 3 anos, esperemos que seja o último ou começa-se a temer o pior.



É verdade, aqui na minha horta passa uma vala que em certos anos corre até meados de junho, e agora já só corre apenas um fio de água.
Quanto aos furos, a sua procura vai ser cada vez maior e de maior profundidade, porque os lençóis freáticos estão enfraquecidos.
Ainda a semana passada passei num terreno em que estavam a regar pimentos e tomateiros e a água era já tanta, que o terreno já estava saturado e a correr para as valetas.
Cabe-nos a todos nós o uso racional e eficiente da água.


----------



## Orion (16 Mai 2017 às 01:30)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

Este artigo que acabou de sair da revista Visão, caiu que nem uma bomba, nas redes sociais junto dos consumidores de produtos biológicos.
Eu como produtor biológico para autoconsumo, e penso a partir do próximo ano já escoar produtos para o mercado local, bem como para algumas lojas da especialidade em Lisboa.
Trabalho também em part-time numa quinta BIO, e não temos nada a esconder ao nossos consumidores, mas claro, previligiamos o contacto e a venda directa ao consumidor final, e temos sempre as portas abertas para quem quiser ver o nosso dia-a-dia junto do universo vegetal e animal.

Creio que esta reportagem só vem dar mais força aos pequenos produtores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2017 às 13:59)

*Doença "fastidiosa" do olival em Espanha está a assustar o Alentejo*
Foco da bactéria _Xylella fastidiosa_ apareceu em Alicante, lançando o pânico entre agricultores da Andaluzia e consternação entre olivicultores alentejanos, que pedem medidas de prevenção.







Um agricultor da província espanhola de Alicante, na região autónoma de Valência fez, no final do mês de Junho, uma alarmante descoberta no meio hectare de amendoeiras que tem na sua exploração agrícola. Deparou-se com uma quebra anormal da produção e com necroses (queimaduras) nas folhas. Era o primeiro sinal de presença da bactéria _Xylella fastidiosa_ que surgia na Península Ibérica. O suficiente para lançar o pânico nos agricultores da Andaluzia e a preocupação nos seus colegas alentejanos.

“Imagine-se o que fará nas 60 milhões de oliveiras só na Andaluzia”, dispostas em continuidade ao longo de 600 mil de hectares e onde 37% da população vive directamente da fileira do azeite, salienta Luis Carlos Valero, porta-voz da Associação Agrária de Jovens Agricultores (Asaja) na província de Jaen, num comunicado da Federação Espanhola de Industriais de Fabrico de Azeite de Oliveira (Infa Oliva), a que o PÚBLICO teve acesso. “Esta é, sem dúvida, a maior ameaça para o futuro rural da Andaluzia. Pode vir a ter um impacto semelhante à filoxera na vinha [grande praga que ocorreu na Europa em meados do século XIX]. Será um enorme desastre, se não agirmos imediatamente”, assinala o agricultor de Jaen.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/28/e...em-espanha-esta-a-assustar-o-alentejo-1780489

Mais um dos problemas que irão afectar o sector agricola a curto prazo, cada vez mais nos debatemos com quer doenças, quer com verdadeiras pragas de insectos, que podem causar muito prejuizo e também leva á desmotivação em novos investimentos, deixando os terresnos ainda mais abandono, á espera de mais um incendio no futuro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2017 às 17:52)

*Em Mértola falta água para tudo, até mesmo para amassar o pão*
A total secura que atinge furos, charcas e ribeiras em grandes extensões do território alentejano coloca os criadores de gado em situação dramática, obrigados a percorrer dezenas de quilómetros à procura de água.






Vales Mortos é o nome de uma pequena aldeia no limite do concelho de Serpa que partilha uma realidade comum há muitos séculos no interior sul alentejano: terras pobres, improdutivas, mais dadas à criação de gado, com problemas que se agudizam em anos de seca severa ou extrema. E é o ponto de partida para um itinerário por umas das regiões mais flageladas pela seca. Para onde quer que se olhe, apenas surgem grandes extensões de terra despidas de vegetação. O verde das árvores que pontuam o território, com destaque para as florestações de pinheiro manso, já no concelho de Mértola, não basta para disfarçar a secura. Só a esteva, a última barreira à desertificação do solo, pela sua robustez e capacidade de sobrevivência em solos pobres e sem água, resiste.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/29/s...ara-tudo-ate-mesmo-para-amassar-o-pao-1780671

São vários anos seguidos, em que a pouca precipitação que ocorre no Outono/Inverno não chega para recarregar os aquiferos, e também as más práticas agricolas, que se não chover já com boa itensidade daqui a poucos e a situação será muito dificil.
Estas situações deixam-me preocupado quando penso em investir um pouco na agricultura biológica, mas de uma coisa tenho a certeza, que vou meter as mãos aqui na minha terra, antes que daqui a poucos anos, que ela vire um verdadeiro deserto.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2017 às 21:07)

Boas, 
Recentemente cruzei-me com esta arvore, fiquei curioso para saber qual é a especie.
Alguem sabe?
Obrigado pela ajuda.





Fruto


----------



## camrov8 (27 Ago 2017 às 21:56)

abacateiro


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2017 às 21:58)

camrov8 disse:


> abacateiro



Obrigado pela ajuda.
Já agora qual é altura do ano que fica maduro?


----------



## camrov8 (27 Ago 2017 às 22:05)

isso já não sei bem, e é um fruto difícil de ver isso, muita gente não gosta pois não se pode comer directo, nunca comi mas quem come diz que o melhor é temperar com limão


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2017 às 22:37)

bartotaveira disse:


> 2007 ou 2008, estou na dúvida...
> 
> Lembro-me de apanhar castanhas murchas do sol e falta de humidade.
> 
> ...



Boas,
Tenho apanhado castanhas na serra de Sintra e por acaso ficaram murchas uns dias depois, deve-se a isso? 
No ano passado não me aconteceu isso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2017 às 22:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda.
> Já agora qual é altura do ano que fica maduro?


Olá boa noite. O abacate é um pouco difícil de ver quando está maduro. Ele demora pelo menos 9 meses desde a flor ao fruto e pode apanhar-se verde desde que já tenha crescido tudo. Se tiver na árvore ele muda ligeiramente de cor, por exemplo verde escuro para verde mais claro. Espero que tenha ajudado...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 20:38)

*Seca. Agricultores do Alto Alentejo vivem situação “dramática”*
*A presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre descreve a situação como "dramática" e diz que o governo tem de "atribuir uma ajuda por animal". 81% do país está em seca severa.*





O setor pecuário é o mais afetado pela falta de chuva
________
A presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre, Fermelinda Carvalho, considerou esta sexta-feira “dramática” a situação que se vive nos campos do Alto Alentejo devido à falta de chuva, sendo o setor pecuário o mais afetado.
"A situação é dramática, as reservas de água particulares de muitos agricultores não têm quase nada, existem charcas completamente vazias, existem também furos com o mínimo de água e os terrenos estão completamente em pó”, lamentou a dirigente, em declarações à agência Lusa.

A presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre (AADP) acrescentou que se está a atravessar um ano “muito mau” para os produtores de gado, uma vez que estão a alimentar há vários meses os animais com forragens e rações,adquirindo essa alimentação a preços “bastante elevados”.

“Os agricultores estão muito preocupados com aquilo que já estamos a viver, com aquilo que não temos, mas também muito preocupados porque não sabemos quando vai chover. Em cada semana que não chove a situação agrava-se muitíssimo mais”, alertou.

Fermelinda Carvalho relatou ainda que os agricultores estão nesta altura a iniciar os trabalhos de campo para desenvolver as culturas de outono/inverno, “sem saber o que está para acontecer” em relação ao estado do tempo nos próximos dias.

Para minimizar os prejuízos já causados pela falta de chuva, a presidente da AADP defende que o Estado deverá atribuir “uma ajuda por animal”, para apoiar o investimento que está a ser feito pelos agricultores na compra de forragens e rações.
"As associações têm que pressionar e fazer sentir ao Ministério da Agricultura que não é estar a pedir mais [dinheiro], é um apoio que faz sentido porque vivemos um ano excecional, um ano péssimo, um ano horrível e que os agricultores precisam de ajuda”, disse.

Mais de 80% de Portugal continental encontrava-se em setembro em seca severa, segundo o Boletim Climatológico do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que caracterizou aquele mês como “extremamente quente”.

De acordo com o boletim, disponível na página do IPMA na Internet, em setembro registou-se um aumento da área em situação de seca severa e extrema.

Segundo o IPMA, a 30 de setembro cerca de 81% do território estava em seca severa, 7,4% em seca extrema, 10,7% em seca moderada e 0,8% em seca fraca.

No final de agosto, 58,9% do território estava em seca severa e 0,7% em seca extrema.

No documento, o instituto realça que a 30 de setembro se verificou que em grande parte das regiões do interior e no sul de Portugal continental os valores de água no solo eram inferiores a 20%.

O IPMA informa também que o dia 30 de setembro correspondeu ao final do ano hidrológico 2016/2017 (01 de outubro de 2016 a 30 de setembro de 2017).

“Neste período, o total de precipitação acumulado foi de 621,8 milímetros (70% do normal), sendo o 9.º valor mais baixo desde 1931″, é referido no documento.

No início da semana, o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, admitiu no final da reunião da Comissão de Gestão de Albufeiras o risco iminente de escassez de água nos concelhos servidos pela Barragem de Fagilde, no distrito de Viseu, se continuar a não chover.

A seca já levou o Governo a decretar apoios excecionais aos agricultores para captação de água, nomeadamente nos distritos alentejanos de Évora, Beja e Portalegre e nos concelhos de Alcácer do Sal, Grândola e Santiago do Cacém, banhados pelo Sado.

A próxima reunião da Comissão de Gestão de Albufeiras será realizada, dentro de duas semanas, na Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Centro para “ver que medidas podem ser tomadas para tentar minimizar os problemas”.
Fonte: Observador


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

Este é um dos comentários á foto que se pode ler no facebook.
"sim, tinha tido sorte na compra...são enlatados tipo raspadinha, nunca sabes o que vai sair"

Eu sei que existe muitas pessoas que optam por comprar as suas leguminosas já enlatdas até por uma questão de tempo, mas se poder, é sempre melhor comprá-las a granel, e aí já não é enganado com tanta facilidade, e isto já para não falar que tem muitos mais nutrientes, pois  estas das latas são adicionados conservantes e outros derivados, e ao mesmo tempo acaba por ajudar a agricultura não industrializada.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

*REPORTAGEM: Seca: Campos do Alto Alentejo apenas "levantam" pó para desespero dos agricultores*
Os campos do Alto Alentejo deveriam estar verdejantes no outono, mas apenas "levantam" pó para desalento e desespero dos agricultores, que não têm memória de um ano de seca como este na zona.

Eduardo Sádio é agricultor no concelho de Fronteira, distrito de Portalegre, e na sua herdade com cerca de 600 hectares, em pleno outono, tem de passar "metade do dia" de trabalho com os funcionários a transportar água e alimentação para o gado.

"A alimentação está cada vez mais escassa e caríssima e estamos com grandes dificuldades para manter o efetivo pecuário", diz à agência Lusa, observando que as três barragens da sua exploração agrícola estão completamente secas.

Com um efetivo de cerca de 100 bovinos e 600 ovinos, Eduardo Sádio acentua que "não há recordação" de uma seca igual e com esta "gravidade" no distrito de Portalegre, nem a de 2006, ano em que os homens da terra se depararam também com dificuldades.

Com a totalidade do território de Portugal continental, no final de outubro, em seca severa (24,8%) e extrema (75,2%), segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o Alentejo é das zonas mais afetadas pela falta de água.

Perante as adversidades, Eduardo Sádio, que reclama medidas por parte do Governo para minimizar os problemas, diz que apenas possui forragens para os seus animais por mais "11 dias", tendo depois, eventualmente, de recorrer à compra de alimentos concentrados, enquanto os fornecedores lhe concederem crédito.

Uns quilómetros mais à frente, o cenário é idêntico na herdade de Inocêncio Costa, agricultor que possui, em Alter do Chão, uma exploração com 650 hectares e onde pastam cerca de 350 bovinos e 150 suínos.

"Estamos a viver um momento difícil, em que os animais estão a comer suplementos. Estamos a comprar já feno, porque os ´stocks` acabaram, e tacos (barras de farinha prensada) para manter os animais vivos e não os deixar morrer", diz o produtor, em declarações à Lusa.

Diariamente, Inocêncio Costa emprega cerca 600 euros em alimentação para os bovinos e receia ter de investir "até março ou abril" do próximo ano, diariamente, o valor comercial de "um vitelo gordo" para que os seus animais possam sobreviver.

"Está aqui um problema muito grave e vamos ver se isto não se prolonga por mais um ano, o que seria uma desgraça total", acrescenta.

Além de também defender apoios do Estado para os efetivos pecuários, o agricultor de Alter do Chão reclama a construção da Barragem do Pisão, no concelho vizinho do Crato, projeto hidroagrícola reivindicado há mais de 50 anos, considerando que "resolveria os problemas" de falta de água na região.

Devido à falta de pastagens e de água, a Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre (AADP) alerta para a possibilidade de os animais, sobretudo os bovinos, poderem vir a apresentar "carências" de nutrientes, afetando a sua fertilidade, e ficarem mais vulneráveis a parasitas e bactérias.

Lembrando que a quebra de rendimento dos agricultores "tem sido constante" ao longo dos últimos tempos, Francisco Corado, dirigente da AADP, defende, perante um cenário em que os períodos de seca começam a ser mais frequentes, que o Governo deveria criar medidas para o setor da pecuária.

"Deveriam criar-se medidas específicas para a pecuária e para as pessoas [agricultores], nos anos normais, se prepararem para os anos de seca", considera o dirigente associativo, preconizando também a existência de um "peck" (linha de crédito) para concretizar, quando necessário, de forma "mais rápida" e "mais prática".

"Em relação ao Governo, é só anúncios na televisão de que aparecem todos os dias não sei quantos milhões, mas na realidade não há nada no terreno. O que aconteceu foi uma antecipação de uma parte das ajudas que veem da Europa, que normalmente recebíamos em dezembro e este ano recebemos no final de outubro, mas estas são as ajudas normais", lamenta.
Fonte: JN


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 21:03)

joralentejano disse:


> *REPORTAGEM: Seca: Campos do Alto Alentejo apenas "levantam" pó para desespero dos agricultores*
> Os campos do Alto Alentejo deveriam estar verdejantes no outono, mas apenas "levantam" pó para desalento e desespero dos agricultores, que não têm memória de um ano de seca como este na zona.
> 
> Eduardo Sádio é agricultor no concelho de Fronteira, distrito de Portalegre, e na sua herdade com cerca de 600 hectares, em pleno outono, tem de passar "metade do dia" de trabalho com os funcionários a transportar água e alimentação para o gado.
> ...



É bem verdade, a agricultura está com um futuro um pouco incerto para já, por aqui os maiores agricultores estão numa correria para gradar os terrrenos enquanto ainda tem alguma humidade, não mais do que uns 10 centimentros, e agora devem de estar á espera que chova mais alguma coisa para depois começarem a semear.

Eu no meu caso tenho o terreno já com as marcações feitas para plantar 50 árvores de fruto, em pomar misto, e estou a acabar o processo de certificação de produção em agricultura biológica, para o ano se correr bem pretendo plantar mais 60, completando assim o meu terreno.
E quem sabe se o futuro for espéctavel, passa por alargar-me para outros terrenos que tenho, e também pela compra de um outro terreno, para produzir hortiolas também em modo de produção biológico.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este é um dos comentários á foto que se pode ler no facebook.
> "sim, tinha tido sorte na compra...são enlatados tipo raspadinha, nunca sabes o que vai sair"
> 
> *Eu sei que existe muitas pessoas que optam por comprar as suas leguminosas já enlatdas até por uma questão de tempo, mas se poder, é sempre melhor comprá-las a granel, e aí já não é enganado com tanta facilidade, e isto já para não falar que tem muitos mais nutrientes, pois  estas das latas são adicionados conservantes e outros derivados, e ao mesmo tempo acaba por ajudar a agricultura não industrializada*.



Tens razão, pessoalmente prefiro 1000 vezes comer grão cozido não enlatado, a qualidade é infinitamente melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, a agricultura está com um futuro um pouco incerto para já, por aqui os maiores agricultores estão numa correria para gradar os terrrenos enquanto ainda tem alguma humidade, não mais do que uns 10 centimentros, e agora devem de estar á espera que chova mais alguma coisa para depois começarem a semear.
> 
> Eu no meu caso tenho o terreno já com as marcações feitas para plantar 50 árvores de fruto, em pomar misto, e estou a acabar o processo de certificação de produção em agricultura biológica, para o ano se correr bem pretendo plantar mais 60, completando assim o meu terreno.
> E quem sabe se o futuro for espéctavel, passa por alargar-me para outros terrenos que tenho, e também pela compra de um outro terreno, para produzir hortiolas também em modo de produção biológico.


É uma pena esta seca não ajudar em nada, tenho notado nos últimos anos que o número de terrenos abandonados tem diminuído mas pronto com esta situação muita gente acaba por nem sequer já se esforçar. Começa a cansar qualquer pessoa andar a gastar enormes quantidades de dinheiro e a trabalhar forte e feio para depois isto ser assim.
Aqui na zona, alguns terrenos foram semeados antes destas chuvas do inicio de novembro mas de pouco ou nada serviu, a chuva mal teve tempo de se infiltrar na terra, veio logo vento de leste portanto a erva mal cresce. Há terrenos que ainda nem foram lavrados mas que costumam sê-lo, portanto, enquanto isto não mudar mesmo a sério a agricultura vai continuar parada, a grande prioridade neste momento são os animais pois não há mesmo nada. Quanto ás hortas como já não é altura para ter muitos produtos, apenas algumas couves e pouco mais, não é tão preocupante.
Muito boa iniciativa mas para fazeres tal coisa temos de ter meses chuvosos pela frente ou terás grandes prejuízos, perdi a noção de quantas árvores secaram totalmente a meio do verão na propriedade dos meus avós devido à seca, neste momento ainda estão lá porque pode ser que tenham apenas perdido as folhas, na próxima primavera, caso chova decentemente nos próximos meses tiram-se as conclusões. É aguardar para ver...


----------



## camrov8 (9 Nov 2017 às 22:31)

mas que querem que governo faça, podem controlar muita coisa mas não o tempo acho que devam existir ajudas nestes casos tudo bem, mas não esquecer que é negocio privado senão abro qualquer coisa e depois e se não der peço ajuda tudo tem riscos


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

joralentejano disse:


> É uma pena esta seca não ajudar em nada, tenho notado nos últimos anos que o número de terrenos abandonados tem diminuído mas pronto com esta situação muita gente acaba por nem sequer já se esforçar. Começa a cansar qualquer pessoa andar a gastar enormes quantidades de dinheiro e a trabalhar forte e feio para depois isto ser assim.
> Aqui na zona, alguns terrenos foram semeados antes destas chuvas do inicio de novembro mas de pouco ou nada serviu, a chuva mal teve tempo de se infiltrar na terra, veio logo vento de leste portanto a erva mal cresce. Há terrenos que ainda nem foram lavrados mas que costumam sê-lo, portanto, enquanto isto não mudar mesmo a sério a agricultura vai continuar parada, a grande prioridade neste momento são os animais pois não há mesmo nada. Quanto ás hortas como já não é altura para ter muitos produtos, apenas algumas couves e pouco mais, não é tão preocupante.
> Muito boa iniciativa mas para fazeres tal coisa temos de ter meses chuvosos pela frente ou terás grandes prejuízos, perdi a noção de quantas árvores secaram totalmente a meio do verão na propriedade dos meus avós devido à seca, neste momento ainda estão lá porque pode ser que tenham apenas perdido as folhas, na próxima primavera, caso chova decentemente nos próximos meses tiram-se as conclusões. É aguardar para ver...



O pomar irá levar sistema de rega gota-a-gota, pois tenho 2 poços no terreno adjacente, onde faço horta, e até estou bem satisfeito com eles, pois a água que lhe retiro num dia, no outro já está reposta.
No projecto do pomar, será para manter um enrelvamento, e irei também criar valas de retenção, de modo a que a água da chuva se infiltre lentamente, isto ajuda de certo modo a economizar toda a água da chuva possível, e assim regar só mesmo quando é necessário. 
E as caldeiras das árvores irão também levar empalhamento em volta.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O pomar irá levar sistema de rega gota-a-gota, pois tenho 2 poços no terreno adjacente, onde faço horta, e até estou bem satisfeito com eles, pois a água que lhe retiro num dia, no outro já está reposta.
> No projecto do pomar, será para manter um enrelvamento, e irei também criar valas de retenção, de modo a que a água da chuva se infiltre lentamente, isto ajuda de certo modo a economizar toda a água da chuva possível, e assim regar só mesmo quando é necessário.
> E as caldeiras das árvores irão também levar empalhamento em volta.



Fazes muito bem havia de haver mais pessoas a apostar na agricultura biológica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:46)

António josé Sales disse:


> Fazes muito bem havia de haver mais pessoas a apostar na agricultura biológica.



E mais importante que a agricultura biológica, é a agricultura regenerativa, que será também onde irei "apostar" mais em força, pois o solo é sempre a parte mais importante em todo o sistema agrícola.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E mais importante que a agricultura biológica, é a agricultura regenerativa, que será também onde irei "apostar" mais em força, pois o solo é sempre a parte mais importante em todo o sistema agrícola.


Concordo a 100%


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 19:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O pomar irá levar sistema de rega gota-a-gota, pois tenho 2 poços no terreno adjacente, onde faço horta, e até estou bem satisfeito com eles, pois a água que lhe retiro num dia, no outro já está reposta.
> No projecto do pomar, será para manter um enrelvamento, e irei também criar valas de retenção, de modo a que a água da chuva se infiltre lentamente, isto ajuda de certo modo a economizar toda a água da chuva possível, e assim regar só mesmo quando é necessário.
> E as caldeiras das árvores irão também levar empalhamento em volta.


Poços idênticos ao furo que os meus avós utilizam nestes anos de grande seca em que a ribeira não corre no verão. Retiram a água num dia para regar e apesar de a partir de um certo momento deixa de correr, no dia seguinte já está totalmente abastecido e a correr bem, excelente água também para se beber.  O facto de ser uma zona húmida e fria durante a noite mesmo no verão também ajuda nisso, é a nossa sorte mas não dura sempre.
Excelente iniciativa, temos de fazer de tudo para que a rega feita num dia aguente por 2 ou 3 no verão de modo também a poupar água, claro! Boa sorte com isso, é sempre bom ver malta jovem dedicada à agricultura.  Também lá vou dando uma ajuda aos meus familiares, aprendo bastante e é algo que gosto de fazer. O Alentejo já teve pior no que toca às terras abandonadas, o problema de muita gente não investir e não se dedicar mais à agricultura é mesmo pelo simples facto de o clima estar a mudar para uma situação que não irá facilitar a vida de ninguém nesse sentido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Poços idênticos ao furo que os meus avós utilizam nestes anos de grande seca em que a ribeira não corre no verão. Retiram a água num dia para regar e apesar de a partir de um certo momento deixa de correr, no dia seguinte já está totalmente abastecido e a correr bem, excelente água também para se beber.  O facto de ser uma zona húmida e fria durante a noite mesmo no verão também ajuda nisso, é a nossa sorte mas não dura sempre.
> Excelente iniciativa, temos de fazer de tudo para que a rega feita num dia aguente por 2 ou 3 no verão de modo também a poupar água, claro! Boa sorte com isso, é sempre bom ver malta jovem dedicada à agricultura.  Também lá vou dando uma ajuda aos meus familiares, aprendo bastante e é algo que gosto de fazer. O Alentejo já teve pior no que toca às terras abandonadas, o problema de muita gente não investir e não se dedicar mais à agricultura é mesmo pelo simples facto de o clima estar a mudar para uma situação que não irá facilitar a vida de ninguém nesse sentido.



É verdade, os meus poços ficam num pequeno vale, e eles desceram só cerca de 1,5 m o nível da água, em relação ao inverno, mas não é por aí que vou gastar que nem um louco, tento sempre usá-la da forma mais racional possível, e com isto dá também para aumentar a plantação de mais árvores.
As pessoas mais antigas dizem que um dos poços meus tem uma mina de água no seu interior, mas que não ficou toda explorado, e só por ai já revela bem o seu poder. 
Esta acabei de plantar mais de 50 pés de alecrim, provenientes do meu próprio viveiro, coloquei as "estacas" a enraizar dentro de floreiras e vasos, isto no final da primavera, e agora já não podiam estar mais tempo nos vasos, pois as suas raízes já tinham saído pelo furos dos vasos, e já estavam "pregadas" na terra.
Tenho o escoamento da fruta já assegurado para uma quinta de agricultura biológica, na qual dou uma ajuda sempre que posso, e eles produzem hortícolas em meio hecatare, e os restantes produtos compram a outros produtores devidamente certificados, e depois elabora um cabaz semanal para venda ao publico, e fazem mercado semanal, na cidade.

O proprietário desta mesma quinta faz questão de incentivar os produtores locais a investir em produtos no qual ele precisa, e garante logo o escoamento, logo aí já é uma preocupação a menos.

Eu infelizmente só pratico a agricultura em part-time, pois é a uma paixão que tenho desde sempre, e trabalho numa base logística de uma empresa da zona, onde faço encomendas para a maioria de hipermercados do nosso país.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, os meus poços ficam num pequeno vale, e eles desceram só cerca de 1,5 m o nível da água, em relação ao inverno, mas não é por aí que vou gastar que nem um louco, tento sempre usá-la da forma mais racional possível, e com isto dá também para aumentar a plantação de mais árvores.
> As pessoas mais antigas dizem que um dos poços meus tem uma mina de água no seu interior, mas que não ficou toda explorado, e só por ai já revela bem o seu poder.
> Esta acabei de plantar mais de 50 pés de alecrim, provenientes do meu próprio viveiro, coloquei as "estacas" a enraizar dentro de floreiras e vasos, isto no final da primavera, e agora já não podiam estar mais tempo nos vasos, pois as suas raízes já tinham saído pelo furos dos vasos, e já estavam "pregadas" na terra.
> Tenho o escoamento da fruta já assegurado para uma quinta de agricultura biológica, na qual dou uma ajuda sempre que posso, e eles produzem hortícolas em meio hecatare, e os restantes produtos compram a outros produtores devidamente certificados, e depois elabora um cabaz semanal para venda ao publico, e fazem mercado semanal, na cidade.
> ...


Ah, então pronto está explicado, tão depressa não ficam sem água 
Muito boas ideias e ainda bem que assim é, quanto mais investimentos houver nisto melhor é para o nosso país. 
Quanto a mim, também só pratico a agricultura em part-time, ainda estudo e por causa disso nunca tenho tanto tempo e agora com os dias mais pequenos pior é mas os fins de semana servem e é um grande entretenimento, não haja dúvida. É uma paixão enorme estar no campo em contacto com a natureza, não há melhor.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Nov 2017 às 19:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Poços idênticos ao furo que os meus avós utilizam nestes anos de grande seca em que a ribeira não corre no verão. Retiram a água num dia para regar e apesar de a partir de um certo momento deixa de correr, no dia seguinte já está totalmente abastecido e a correr bem, excelente água também para se beber.  O facto de ser uma zona húmida e fria durante a noite mesmo no verão também ajuda nisso, é a nossa sorte mas não dura sempre.
> Excelente iniciativa, temos de fazer de tudo para que a rega feita num dia aguente por 2 ou 3 no verão de modo também a poupar água, claro! Boa sorte com isso, é sempre bom ver malta jovem dedicada à agricultura.  Também lá vou dando uma ajuda aos meus familiares, aprendo bastante e é algo que gosto de fazer. O Alentejo já teve pior no que toca às terras abandonadas, o problema de muita gente não investir e não se dedicar mais à agricultura é mesmo pelo simples facto de o clima estar a mudar para uma situação que não irá facilitar a vida de ninguém nesse sentido.



Também eu gosto e trabalho numa empresa de  agricultura biológica (fruticultura).
Cada vez há mais malta jovem a dedicar -se á agricultura ainda bem!!!!!!!
Afinal de contas sem agricultura não há nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

António josé Sales disse:


> Também eu gosto e trabalho numa empresa de  agricultura biológica (fruticultura).
> Cada vez há mais malta jovem a dedicar -se á agricultura ainda bem!!!!!!!
> Afinal de contas sem agricultura não há nada.



Sim isso é bom sinal, até porque a agricultura, novos investimentos e jovens agricultores isto tudo em conjunto criam condições para travar a forte desertificação e o desinteresse pelo interior.
E a agricultura biológica tem muito potencial e ainda muito clientes que a pouco e pouco se irão render ao seu consumo e posteriores benefícios do seu consumo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim isso é bom sinal, até porque a agricultura, novos investimentos e jovens agricultores isto tudo em conjunto criam condições para travar a forte desertificação e o desinteresse pelo interior.


Sim concordo. Também um salto que ainda falta dar, é os produtores pequenos ou domésticos com espécies de cultivo exóticas ou pouco conhecidas começarem a alimentar pequenos nichos de mercado. Restauração gourmet, produtores de licores e cervejas, frutos desidratados, etc podem aproveitar estas pequenas produções... a associação de produtores domésticos era um passo muito importante a meu ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim concordo. Também um salto que ainda falta dar, é os produtores pequenos ou domésticos com espécies de cultivo exóticas ou pouco conhecidas começarem a alimentar pequenos nichos de mercado. Restauração gourmet, produtores de licores e cervejas, frutos desidratados, etc podem aproveitar estas pequenas produções... a associação de produtores domésticos era um passo muito importante a meu ver.



Sim claro, também passa por aí, até porque o conhecimento cada vez é mais hoje em dia com recurso á internet, despertando o interesse em experimentar frutas novas, e com elevados benefícios para a nossa saúde.
E de certo modo este tipo de frutas também tem nicho de mercado para poder crescer, e alguns frutos mais exóticos já se conseguem ver á venda até nas lojas mais pequenas, eu digo isto porque vi á pouco tempo um mini-mercado tradicional em Torres Novas e tinha na sua montra figos da índia á venda em óptimo preço, e produzidos bem perto no concelho, só isso já é uma mais valia para todos.

Ainda á pouco porque desperto-me o interesse em provar uma pitaya, e então comprei uma, no mercado semanal, numa empresa que compra e vende frutos exóticos e vermelhos, e todos provámos cá em casa, é um fruto que apenas aberto ao meio é algo de fabuloso e lindo.

A que eu comi era branca no seu interior.

A foto é de um produtor portugues, sendo ele também o primeiro produtor de figueiras da índia em portugal, já á mais de uma década.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim claro, também passa por aí, até porque o conhecimento cada vez é mais hoje em dia com recurso á internet, despertando o interesse em experimentar frutas novas, e com elevados benefícios para a nossa saúde.
> E de certo modo este tipo de frutas também tem nicho de mercado para poder crescer, e alguns frutos mais exóticos já se conseguem ver á venda até nas lojas mais pequenas, eu digo isto porque vi á pouco tempo um mini-mercado tradicional em Torres Novas e tinha na sua montra figos da índia á venda em óptimo preço, e produzidos bem perto no concelho, só isso já é uma mais valia para todos.
> 
> Ainda á pouco porque desperto-me o interesse em provar uma pitaya, e então comprei uma, no mercado semanal, numa empresa que compra e vende frutos exóticos e vermelhos, e todos provámos cá em casa, é um fruto que apenas aberto ao meio é algo de fabuloso e lindo.
> ...


Sim eu tb tenho pitayas. Tinha 10 variedades a produzir, mas o último inverno destruiu tudo. Tenho agora só 2 pequenos pés. Aqui está outro fruto que se produz facilmente onde não há frio excessivo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

Já agora vão dando uma espreitadela: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ugal-que-se-dao-bem-e-frutificam.3069/page-11


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim eu tb tenho pitayas. Tinha 10 variedades a produzir, mas o último inverno destruiu tudo. Tenho agora só 2 pequenos pés. Aqui está outro fruto que se produz facilmente onde não há frio excessivo.



Pois são plantas que se adptam melhores a micro-climas mais da zona litoral do nosso país, pois mais para o interior por vezes temos fortes geadas que consguem danificar seriamente as plantas menos tolerantes ao frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois são plantas que se adptam melhores a micro-climas mais da zona litoral do nosso país, pois mais para o interior por vezes temos fortes geadas que consguem danificar seriamente as plantas menos tolerantes ao frio.


Sim mas mesmo assim 2 sobreviveram da variedade purple haze.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim mas mesmo assim 2 sobreviveram da variedade purple haze.



Eu também tinha aqui uma variedade de plantas que guardava-as já á muitos anos, e que não se aguentaram com os -5ºC, do inverno passado, mas sempre que possível tento ter sempre mais do que um exemplar de cada espécie e colocados em locais diferentes.
Até as minhas figueiras da índia, sofreram pois o gelo, provocou a queda de duas grandes palmas que podiam ter dado muita fruta este ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu também tinha aqui uma variedade de plantas que guardava-as já á muitos anos, e que não se aguentaram com os -5ºC, do inverno passado, mas sempre que possível tento ter sempre mais do que um exemplar de cada espécie e colocados em locais diferentes.
> Até as minhas figueiras da índia, sofreram pois o gelo, provocou a queda de duas grandes palmas que podiam ter dado muita fruta este ano.


As minhas figueiras da india eram pequenas e por isso iam ido à vida...  pois essa é uma excelente técnica. Cometi erros pois nunca pensei que viesse a ter mais de -4C e tive -6,5C! Estou a tentar aprender com os erros!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim concordo. Também um salto que ainda falta dar, é os produtores pequenos ou domésticos com espécies de cultivo exóticas ou pouco conhecidas começarem a alimentar pequenos nichos de mercado. Restauração gourmet, produtores de licores e cervejas, frutos desidratados, etc podem aproveitar estas pequenas produções... a associação de produtores domésticos era um passo muito importante a meu ver.


Já agora ninguém aqui estaria interessado em começar a pensar numa associação deste tipo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As minhas figueiras da india eram pequenas e por isso iam ido à vida...  pois essa é uma excelente técnica. Cometi erros pois nunca pensei que viesse a ter mais de -4C e tive -6,5C! Estou a tentar aprender com os erros!



Pois temos de estar cada vez mais preparados para estes extremos térmicos, e por vezes de nos adpatar, e conseguir adapatar principalmente as plantas envasadas, que são essas as que sofrem primeiros os danos maiores. ´
As minhas figueiras da india, tem cerca de 3 anos, e estão agora a começar a produzir em força.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora ninguém aqui estaria interessado em começar a pensar numa associação deste tipo?



Eu sou da opinião que não é preciso um papéis assinados, perdendo tempo com burocracias, e gastos de dinheiro, quando por vezes basta juntar uns bons produtores, com diferentes variedades de produtos, para conseguirem fazer um excelente trabalho, e depois em conjunto logo se consegue garantir o escoamento, até porque a qualidade é sempre a primeira aposta.
Não é preciso grandes produtores, até porque quando se pensa em já em grandes volumes, e posteriormente em lucros maiores, depois esquecem logo a qualidade, e isso é fácil de oservar hoje em dia, que se perderam por essas andanças.
Os pequenos produtores conseguem também melhores preço, pois optam sempre em 1º lugar vender logo o produto diretamente ao consumidor final, e aí é que se vai criando laços de confiança e uma relação entre ambos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora ninguém aqui estaria interessado em começar a pensar numa associação deste tipo?


Eu sei que em França certos produtores domésticos da variedade de morango "Mara des bois" faziam isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu sou da opinião que não é preciso um papéis assinados, perdendo tempo com burocracias, e gastos de dinheiro, quando por vezes basta juntar uns bons produtores, com diferentes variedades de produtos, para conseguirem fazer um excelente trabalho, e depois em conjunto logo se consegue garantir o escoamento, até porque a qualidade é sempre a primeira aposta.
> Não é preciso grandes produtores, até porque quando se pensa em já em grandes volumes, e posteriormente em lucros maiores, depois esquecem logo a qualidade, e isso é fácil de oservar hoje em dia, que se perderam por essas andanças.
> Os pequenos produtores conseguem também melhores preço, pois optam sempre em 1º lugar vender logo o produto diretamente ao consumidor final, e aí é que se vai criando laços de confiança e uma relação entre ambos.


Concordo contigo, mas quando se está fora da área como eu não se conhece ninguém... e é sempre melhor ter alguma escala, senão não se vai a lado nenhum...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Concordo contigo, mas quando se está fora da área como eu não se conhece ninguém... e é sempre melhor ter alguma escala, senão não se vai a lado nenhum...



Pois por vezes também me sinto um pouco á parte, pois gosto de meter em prática ideias novas, favorecendo sempre toda a biodiversidade de fauna e flora, e logo aí ponho os produtos químicos, bem distantes, e por vezes nem consigo falar com certas pessoas, pois qualquer conversa com elas, a conversa vai ser sempre parar sobre esses malditos venenos, depois com passo sempre por maluco, aí mais vale mante-las á distancia.
Aqui á uns tempo fui á agriloja, e na caixa ao lado estava um senhor meu conhecido, e levava um frasco de um produto quimico qualquer, e "caíu-me os olhos" quando vi ele pagar mais de 100 euros, e são estas coisas que nos deixam a pensar, se é isto que queremos para o nosso futuro.
E sabendo mais que ele não tem produção nenhuma para vender, tem apenas o terreno da casa, onde tem árvores de fruto e alguma horta para ele e a família comerem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 21:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois por vezes também me sinto um pouco á parte, pois gosto de meter em prática ideias novas, favorecendo sempre toda a biodiversidade de fauna e flora, e logo aí ponho os produtos químicos, bem distantes, e por vezes nem consigo falar com certas pessoas, pois qualquer conversa com elas, a conversa vai ser sempre parar sobre esses malditos venenos, depois com passo sempre por maluco, aí mais vale mante-las á distancia.
> Aqui á uns tempo fui á agriloja, e na caixa ao lado estava um senhor meu conhecido, e levava um frasco de um produto quimico qualquer, e "caíu-me os olhos" quando vi ele pagar mais de 100 euros, e são estas coisas que nos deixam a pensar, se é isto que queremos para o nosso futuro.
> E sabendo mais que ele não tem produção nenhuma para vender, tem apenas o terreno da casa, onde tem árvores de fruto e alguma horta para ele e a família comerem.


Pois é, inconsciência total! Eu também não uso químicos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

Esta foto mostra bem o "poder" de uma semente, neste caso é uma faveira que tenta emergir com toda a sua força.

Foto retirada do facebook: Horta em Portugal (BIO)


----------



## Cinza (11 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

A moda ainda vai pegar em portugal

Ovinos: suplemento elimina necessidade de adaptação do animal na seca 
A tecnologia chamada de mistura múltipla corrige deficiências da forragem, permitindo que os animais se alimentem de uma maior quantidade de pastagem diariamente.

http://www.canalrural.com.br/notici...imina-necessidade-adaptacao-animal-seca-69726


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

*Nestum: saiba como é feita uma das papas favoritas dos portugueses*






Das planícies do Alto Alentejo, onde é semeado o cereal, até à fábrica da Nestlé em Avanca, nas imediações de Aveiro, de onde saem as famosas embalagens, o Jornal Económico seguiu o trajeto de largas centenas de quilómetros que o conhecido Nestum percorre até chegar às mesas de muitas famílias portuguesas, ao longo de várias gerações.

É uma da tarde, está um sol inclemente, os termómetros acusam 30 graus centígrados, indiferentes ao calendário, que nos indica estarmos a 24 de outubro, ironicamente a poucos dias da mudança para o horário de Inverno. Estamos no Alto Alentejo a suar as estopinhas, algures na divisória entre os concelhos de Sousel e de Estremoz. A planície, um pouco desolada, domina-nos. A terra está seca, a água escasseia, mas a sementeira de trigo já está feita, esperando-se que daqui a sete ou oito meses, em junho do próximo ano, se possa fazer a devida e recompensadora colheita.

Mas estamos a falar de um trigo especial porque é aqui que começa a história de um dos mais conhecidos alimentos para bebés em Portugal nas últimas décadas, o famoso Nestum, produzido pela Nestlé Portugal, subsidiária da conhecida multinacional suíça. Estamos na Herdade das Romeiras, detidas por uma sociedade anónima, a Sociedade Agrícola do Ameixial. Estamos numa exploração agrícola com cerca de dois mil hectares de extensão, dos quais 450 hectares para culturas de regadio. Destes, cerca de 100 hectares são dedicados ao cultivo de cereais, milho, trigo e outros cereais.

Artigo completo em: http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...ma-das-papas-favoritas-dos-portugueses-228826


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

E hoje por aqui mais um dia de caça, é sinónimo de dia de inferno, aliás, nada melhor do que estar a acordar com os chumbos a cair sobre o telhado, os caçadores secahar deviam de pensar que eu estava com saudades de ouvir o granizo a cair.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 14:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E hoje por aqui mais um dia de caça, é sinónimo de dia de inferno, aliás, nada melhor do que estar a acordar com os chumbos a cair sobre o telhado, os caçadores secahar deviam de pensar que eu estava com saudades de ouvir o granizo a cair.


Aqui é a mesma coisa, acordar aos tiros e os cães a ladrar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 13:38)

Olá a todos! Algum de vós costuma cultivar couve rabano? Eu recomendo vivamente! Adoro o sabor tanto da variedade verde como a roxa. As folhas e bolbo são deliciosos! A sua cultura é muito fácil, cresce muito rápido e é rústica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

*Os fios dourados que nos prendem à vida*

Luís Falcão de Brito perdeu 7 mil oliveiras e 100 hectares de pinhal certificado. O lagar de azeite continua a trabalhar. Se lhe derem meio milhão, sobrevive e paga tudo num espaço de seis meses. E depois, recomeça. Querem mais?

Na verdade, Luís Falcão de Brito tem extensos olivais, muito dos quais novas plantações, espalhados por dezenas de hectares. Para não falar da floresta (que não inclui eucaliptal), uma área de perto de uma centena de hectares de pinhal certificado, bem gerido e limpo, onde se misturam espécies como carvalhos e medronheiros. Ao todo, milhares de árvores de boa madeira e 5 a 7 mil oliveiras de excelente azeite. O que seriam, dois hectares? Pois bem, foram um aperitivo trágico para o que viria por acréscimo: ardeu tudo. Os pinhais, os carvalhos, os medronheiros, as 5 a 7 mil oliveiras e as mais pequenas ervas dos terrenos. Numa ironia que escarnece de cientistas e teóricos, de produtores e especialistas, sobrou-lhe, no meio de um dos pinhais, uma árvore ainda verde: um eucalipto. Um penetra tresmalhado, ali nascido por acaso.

http://visao.sapo.pt/coracao-no-cen...11-15-Os-fios-dourados-que-nos-prendem-a-vida


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

Eu já escrevi aqui sobre as variedades de citrinos de elevada rentabilidade... um filão por explorar em Portugal...

*Citrinos do Alentejo com (alto) valor acrescentado*
por Miguel Pires, em 14.12.13






Como o Duarte já tinha aqui noticiado, hoje à noite há "Sinfonia de Citrinos", no Fortaleza do Guincho, com um menu especial elaborado por Vincent Farges . Se estiver ao nível do ano passado será sem dúvida um dos menus do ano. Mas além do jantar vai ser interessante poder trocar impressões com novos produtores que estão a mexer com a produção agrícola nacional, de pequena escala, mas de alto valor acrescentado. A paixão por produzir citrinos no Alentejo começou com um casal franco-canadiano, que se auto-intitula como 'coleccionador' (têm 250 variedades de citrinos na propriedade), e que agora estão a ajudar outros na arte de elaborar um produto fantástico e valioso na alta cozinha mundial. A ideia é que estes novos produtores que a Anne e o Jean Paul estão a ajudar possam escoar a produção para um mercado de nicho nacional e internacional. 








"Aqui está metade de uma BMW. Pronto, em segunda mão", dizia Vincent Farges, enquanto acomodava, com todo o cuidado, estes yuzu numa caixa 




 Citrinos de (quase) todas as formas e feitios, como este estranho limão mãos de Buda, que parece ter sido cruzado com a cabeça de um elefante




Além de ter acompanhado a colheita para o jantar foi um privilégio poder almoçar estas sardinhas fumadas com fatias finas de limão mãos de Buda feitas pelo Vincent Farges, num registo caseiro.


Limão caviar, um dos citrinos mais valorizados na alta cozinha. A dificuldade de colhê-los, entre densos e espinhosos ramos, é uma das razões do seu custo elevado. A outra é o seu sabor profundo, bem acídulo. O nome vem da forma da polpa, semelhante das ovas de caviar. 



É provável que o jantar de hoje, no Fortaleza do Guincho (que inexplicavelmente continua apenas com uma estrela Michelin) já esteja esgotado. Contudo o Vincent Farges referiu-nos que alguns dos pratos ficarão na carta sazonal. Para quem não puder estar hoje no Guincho fica o consolo de poder ler aqui, depois, as impressões sobre esta noite especial. 
http://mesamarcada.blogs.sapo.pt/527883.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

Outro artigo mais completo:

*Citrinos há muitos, e Vincent Farges fez um jantar com todos*

 
15.02.2013 Por Alexandra Prado Coelho
Da mão-de-Buda ao limão Lisboa, passando pela lima de Rangpur e a toranja ouro branco - há mais de 200 variedades de citrinos produzidos em Portugal, e o _chef_ da Fortaleza do Guincho mostrou o que se pode fazer com cada um deles.

A mesa de jantar na sala da Fortaleza do Guincho tem uma longa fila do que, à vista desarmada, parecem ser laranjas e limões. Mas quando olhamos melhor começamos a aperceber-nos das diferenças de tamanhos e cores – alguns parecem miniaturas de laranjas, outros gigantescos limões disformes. Durante o jantar – a Sinfonia de Citrinos, preparada pelo _chef _Vincent Farges – vamos perceber também que este mundo não é apenas de cores e formas, é de cheiros e sabores.

Vincent sempre gostou de trabalhar com citrinos. Mas não imaginara que um dia teria à sua disposição em Portugal esta imensa variedade. Tudo começou depois de ter conhecido um produtor do Alentejo que é, como ele, um apaixonado por tudo o que é cítrico. Vincent partiu para a propriedade e perdeu-se entre as muitas árvores com os frutos mais variados. Raspou as cascas para sentir o cheiro, abriu-as para ver o interior, provou, comeu os fruto com casca, sem casca, com polpa, comeu até as folhas para saber quais teriam utilização culinária (fez, por exemplo, um azeite com as folhas da pêra cidra). 

E depois escolheu uma parte das mais de 200 variedades que tinha à disposição e enfiou-se na sua cozinha na Fortaleza a fazer experiências. Foi aí que o encontrámos alguns dias antes do tal jantar. O menu já estava pensado, e Vincent dedicava-se às afinações finais. Mas teve tempo para nos dar uma aula sobre citrinos. 

Veja-se por exemplo este pequeno, oval, de um verde um pouco escuro. Chamam-lhe o limão caviar e percebe-se porquê quando Vincent o abre ao meio e mostra que o interior se desfaz em pequenas bolinhas. "Para quê fazer esferificações?", pergunta o_ chef_. O limão caviar é uma esferificação natural. Faz parte da família das limas selvagens australianas que crescem em arbustos espinhosos na Austrália ou na Papua. É uma fruta do Pacífico, mas, como se prova aqui, dá-se bem com o clima de Portugal.

Aliás, os citrinos – como se prova também pelas mais de 200 espécies que crescem hoje no Alentejo – sempre se deram bem em Portugal. Conta um pequeno livrinho que a Fortaleza do Guincho fez para acompanhar a refeição que as limas mediterrânicas foram classificadas no século XVIII em Montemor-o-Novo como o melhor fruto do reino português. 

É difícil traçar com exactidão a história dos citrinos, mas sabe-se que vieram originalmente do Sudeste asiático e que se espalharam primeiro pela China e depois pelo Médio Oriente, o Mediterrâneo, e, muito mais tarde, chegaram à América, onde a Califórnia é hoje um dos grandes produtores mundiais. Mas, durante séculos, o que existia era essencialmente a laranja amarga, fruto mais usado pelo seu cheiro perfumado do que pelo gosto. 

Conta-se que terão sido os portugueses a trazer a laranja doce para a Europa – daí que, em árabe, a palavra laranja tenha um som parecido com a palavra portugal. E há também o chamado limão Lisboa, que terá estado na origem das variedades comerciais de limão.

O facto é que os citrinos se espalharam rapidamente pelo mundo e surgiram centenas de híbridos e variedades. Vincent Farges, que conhece bem Marrocos, já tinha tido ocasião de aprender como é que os citrinos são usados na cozinha do Norte de África, por exemplo, que terá também influenciado Portugal. Mas esta história de influências mútuas é um novelo que dificilmente conseguiremos desenrolar, por isso o melhor é olhar para os frutos que Vincent nos mostra e aprender mais coisas. 

O mais vistoso é, sem dúvida, a mão-de-Buda, com os seus dedos amarelos espetados. Raro, chega a custar 50 euros a peça em França, conta Vincent. Não se sabe por que se desenvolveu assim, mas sabe-se que não tem sumo, o interior é unicamente polpa, o que, na opinião do _chef_, não impede de forma nenhuma a sua utilização. Há muito que se pode fazer com as polpas mais carnudas de alguns citrinos, o importante é perceber a consistência delas e usar apenas as que são firmes, evitando as esponjosas. 

“Estes são só alguns, ainda vão chegar mais”, diz Vincent, sorridente, apresentando um limequat, um híbrido entre a lima e o kumquat (estes são pequenos frutos com sumo azedo mas casca doce e fina, que podem ser comidos directamente da árvore, com casca, e que, segundo o livrinho da Fortaleza, dão-se muito bem em Portugal, onde o Inverno ameno ajuda a uma maturação perfeita). Os kumquat hão-de aparecer mesmo no final do jantar, a acompanhar os chocolates. 

Depois há os híbridos japoneses que também crescem bem em Portugal. É o caso do yuzu, um limão asiático com sabor a tangerina que Vincent utiliza frequentemente, ou o sudachi e o kabosu, que combinam muito bem com peixe ou carne de porco grelhada. E ainda a extraordinária lima kaffir ou combava, muito verde e enrugada, como um pequeno cérebro de extraterrestre. Vincent vai usá-la numa das entradas do jantar: lingueirão da Ria Formosa, caldo perfumado com combava. Na mesma linha de cruzamento entre sabores do mar e citrinos, apresenta ostras da Ria Formosa na sua água perfumada com bergamota.

E a bergamota é um caso especial. De todos os citrinos que provámos na cozinha da Fortaleza (e depois no jantar), a bergamota é aquele que melhor reconhecemos pelo perfume extraordinário que tem (é, aliás, usada para água de colónia e para o chá Earl Grey). Apesar de ser um híbrido famoso, foi produzido apenas na Calábria, em Itália, e só recentemente passou a ser produzido em Portugal, que hoje é o único país mediterrânico, para além de Itália, a ter bergamotas em campo aberto. “É muito rico em óleos essenciais”, sublinha Vincent, explicando que esses óleos estão nas cascas.

E continuamos a viagem pelo jardim dos citrinos. Há ali um que parece uma clementina mas é uma lima de Rangpur, indiana – Vincent usa-a para marinar as vieiras, que vai servir com um puré de funcho com citronela. Do cruzamento desta lima de Rangpur com a japonesa scheekwasha surge um híbrido, a pursha, que é geralmente utilizado verde em bebidas alcoólicas ou sobre peixe grelhado.

E aparece a toranja, a que chamam ouro branco da Califórnia – essa chegará na sobremesa, ao lado da star ruby com a sua polpa rosa, servidas com um creme _glacé_ de Cointreau. Da família dos pomelos (que não devem ser confundidos com o híbrido americano que é a toranja) vem o butan hirado, um fruto grande e pesado, de tal forma que a árvore de onde veio só deu dois. E temos ainda a quimera de laranja, um híbrido entre o limão e a laranja, amarelo por fora, laranja por dentro. 

E tantos, tantos outros que já não conseguimos tomar nota e tentar encontrar palavras para descrever as subtis diferenças de sabor. No jantar – que será todo acompanhado pelos vinhos algarvios da Quinta do Barranco Longo, um dos quais feito propositadamente para a ocasião – Vincent mostrará a arte de combinar cada um destes sabores com ingredientes diferentes, do lavagante assado com pomelos Chandler ao filete de peixe-galo assado com folhas de limão Maçã de Adão (que pode ser o citrino mais antigo de que há registo), puré leve de mão-de-buda, raiz de cerefólio salteado e limão amalfitano assado. No final, saímos a mordiscar um kumquat. 
http://lifestyle.publico.pt/artigos...itos-e-vincent-farges-fez-um-jantar-com-todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:25)

*Área de agricultura biológica em Portugal cresce 22% em quatro anos*

*



*

De acordo com os dados hoje divulgados pelo Eurostat, entre 2012 e 2016, Portugal registou um aumento de 45 mil hectares da área de cultivo biológico

A meio da tabela, a par com a média europeia – é onde Portugal está em termos de percentagem de área dedicada a agricultura biológica sobre o total da área agrícola no país.

Os dados hoje divulgados pelo gabinete estatístico da União Europeia dão conta que no final de 2016 Portugal detinha 245.052hectares de área certificada, ou em vias de conversão, para a produção agrícola biológica. São mais 22%, ou 44.219 hectares, do que em 2012.
Os dados de finais de 2016, contabilizados pelo Eurostat, situam a percentagem de área dedicada à produção biológica em 6,75% do total da área agrícola do país. Para os cálculos, o organismo estatístico utiliza o indicador de superfície agrícola utilizada (SAU) que se pode encontrar também nos dados do Instituto Nacional de Estatística (INE).

O rácio está assim na média da União Europeia (que é de 6,7%), a par com a Alemanha e a Grécia.

*Há 12 milhões de hectares “biológicos” na UE*

Os dados do Eurostat divulgados esta quinta-feira, 16 de Novembro, contabilizam em 12 milhões de hectares a área certificada ou em vias de reconversão para produção agrícola biológica nos 28 Estados-Membros da União Europeia (UE), no final de 2016.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/11/16/e...-em-portugal-cresce-22-em-quatro-anos-1792784


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Área de agricultura biológica em Portugal cresce 22% em quatro anos*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Muito interessante este artigo é muito bom ver a agricultura biológica a crescer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

António josé Sales disse:


> Muito interessante este artigo é muito bom ver a agricultura biológica a crescer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sim, é mesmo, a agricultura biológica, tem ainda muito potencial de crescimento, e dentro de poucas semanas, "vou dar" a minha contribuição com mais meio hectare de terreno, e estou em negociação para comprar outro terreno com mais meio hectare. 
Parece pouca terra, mas muitas pessoas nem imaginam as horticolas que podem sair só de um terreno com meio hectare.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

E assim segue o meu projecto de agricultura biológica, estou á espera que o S.Pedro colabore comigo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E assim segue o meu projecto de agricultura biológica, estou á espera que o S.Pedro colabore comigo.


O que é que vais plantar? Parabéns!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que é que vais plantar? Parabéns!



Para já este ano vou só ocupar cerca de metade do terreno, irei fazer um pomar misto, com amendoeiras, ameixoeiras, maceieras, pereiras e figueiras, e algumas figueiras da índia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para já este ano vou só ocupar cerca de metade do terreno, irei fazer um pomar misto, com amendoeiras, ameixoeiras, maceieras, pereiras e figueiras, e algumas figueiras da índia.


Onde é que arranjas boas variedades de figueiras da índia? Precisava de 3 plantas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Onde é que arranjas boas variedades de figueiras da índia? Precisava de 3 plantas...



Estas que eu tenho já estão enraizadas, as palmas foram-me dadas por uma pessoa daqui que comprou ao viveirista, Mário Gonçalves de Sesimbra.
Eu tenho da variedade verde e laranja. 
Aqui, acho que uma empresa que está na Chancelaria, Torres Novas também vende as palmas quando fazem as podas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estas que eu tenho já estão enraizadas, as palmas foram-me dadas por uma pessoa daqui que comprou ao viveirista, Mário Gonçalves de Sesimbra.
> Eu tenho da variedade verde e laranja.
> Aqui, acho que uma empresa que está na Chancelaria, Torres Novas também vende as palmas quando fazem as podas.


Ok, obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:15)

*Lisboa vai distribuir quatro mil compostores a munícipes com jardim*
O vice-presidente da Câmara de Lisboa, Duarte Cordeiro, anunciou esta quinta-feira que o município vai distribuir, em 2018, quatro mil compostores domésticos a munícipes que vivam em habitações com jardim, medidas constante do programa para a prevenção de resíduos.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, o vereador responsável pela Higiene Urbana disse que a Câmara Municipal vai "distribuir quatro mil compostores para compostagem doméstica, uma vez que o lixo orgânico é a maior fatia do lixo produzido pelas famílias".

"Se recuperarmos esse lixo, nomeadamente para fazer adubos, conseguimos ganhos imediatos, pois é menos lixo que temos de pagar para tratar ou queimar", apontou.

Duarte Cordeiro explicou que "estão identificadas todas as moradias com jardim" no concelho e que, para além do compostor, será dada formação aos munícipes.

O objectivo do município é que estes equipamentos possam ser distribuídos "no início de 2018", dado que a Câmara se encontra em processo de "adquirir os compostores e lançar o concurso para a formação".

Também para o próximo ano está previsto o lançamento do procedimento para o projecto de construção de um ecocentro na capital, que será uma "grande instalação onde todas as famílias e empresas poderão recorrer e que terá todas as linhas de reciclagem".

Este será "um espaço onde se pode reciclar o máximo de resíduos que se conseguir", elencou o vereador socialista, dando o exemplo de madeiras ou lâmpadas, e será também "um espaço educativo, de experimentação e teste, e um espaço laboratorial"

Ali, será possível ainda "monitorizar o consumo efectivo de resíduos de cada família", identificar os pontos onde podem reduzir, e recompensar quem as que reciclam.

A Câmara Municipal de Lisboa pretende que o ecocentro esteja "disponível em 2019" e vai "começar por instalar um, analisar o nível de adesão" e depois decidir a construção de mais, disse o vereador, que não quis revelar qual o local onde irá funcionar esta infra-estrutura.

Duarte Cordeiro anunciou também que o Hub Criativo do Beato, um espaço dedicado à tecnologia e ao empreendedorismo, vai passar também a respirar sustentabilidade.

Naquele local irá nascer "um espaço que vai ter três funcionalidades, o 'Repair Café', onde será possível aprender a reparar bens e equipamentos, por forma a aumentar o seu ciclo e vida, quer sejam para manter ou para doar".

Isto acontecerá "numa lógica colaborativa, cada pessoa pode fazer o seu", adiantou o responsável, acrescentando que o espaço contará ainda com um bazar para troca e exposição de bens usados. "Já existe localização. Durante primeiro trimestre de 2018 teremos lançado a empreitada e esperamos que até ao terceiro trimestre esteja aberto" o 'Repair Café', explicou.

Também no início do próximo ano deverá estar a funcionar uma aplicação para dispositivos electrónicos "que vai ser utilizada por todas as unidades associadas ao desperdício alimentar, para aumentar a adesão e criar maior eficiência".

Outra das medidas da Câmara de Lisboa é o 'Zero Waste Lab', um laboratório que pretende "promover, educar e testar todas as soluções que existam para o desperdício zero" e que está integrado num movimento internacional.

O anúncio destas medidas que fazem parte da estratégia municipal de combate aos resíduos, integra-se na comemoração da Semana Europeia da Prevenção de Resíduos. "O objectivo de todas estas medidas é a sensibilização colectiva para a diminuição do consumo e produção de resíduos, e o aumento da sua reutilização", rematou Duarte Cordeiro.

http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...-com-jardim?ref=HP_DestaquesdebaixoNegociosTV


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2017 às 18:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Lisboa vai distribuir quatro mil compostores a munícipes com jardim*
> O vice-presidente da Câmara de Lisboa, Duarte Cordeiro, anunciou esta quinta-feira que o município vai distribuir, em 2018, quatro mil compostores domésticos a munícipes que vivam em habitações com jardim, medidas constante do programa para a prevenção de resíduos.
> 
> Em declarações à agência Lusa, o vereador responsável pela Higiene Urbana disse que a Câmara Municipal vai "distribuir quatro mil compostores para compostagem doméstica, uma vez que o lixo orgânico é a maior fatia do lixo produzido pelas famílias".
> ...



Depois do Municipio do Porto, ter essa ideia pioneira, agora e mesmo o Municipio de Lisboa, e claro acho excelente ideia, e só peca por tarde, pois para quem tem um quintal, vai dar uma grande ajuda, nas suas plantações.
Agora acho que seria boa ideia que esta ideia fosse algargada a mais municipios do nosso país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 19:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois do Municipio do Porto, ter essa ideia pioneira, agora e mesmo o Municipio de Lisboa, e claro acho excelente ideia, e só peca por tarde, pois para quem tem um quintal, vai dar uma grande ajuda, nas suas plantações.
> Agora acho que seria boa ideia que esta ideia fosse algargada a mais municipios do nosso país.


A Batalha também já distribui a uns anos... o meu veio assim e até somos avaliados de tempos a tempos.


----------



## MargaridaFreitas (15 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora vão dando uma espreitadela: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ugal-que-se-dao-bem-e-frutificam.3069/page-11


Bom dia. Descobri há pouco tempo o maravilhoso mundo das espécies tropicais e gostava muito de poder começar a semear/plantar as minhas. O meu problema neste momento é onde conseguir alguns exemplares de sementes e estacas. Se não for pedir muito, será que me pode aconselhar neste campo? Muito obrigada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2017 às 13:59)

MargaridaFreitas disse:


> Bom dia. Descobri há pouco tempo o maravilhoso mundo das espécies tropicais e gostava muito de poder começar a semear/plantar as minhas. O meu problema neste momento é onde conseguir alguns exemplares de sementes e estacas. Se não for pedir muito, será que me pode aconselhar neste campo? Muito obrigada.


Olá Margarida, boa tarde. Já vi que mora no norte. Tem de ter atenção se na sua localização a temperatura desce muito e se as geadas são leves ou mais fortes. Isso vai condicionar muito as espécies de árvores de fruto semi-tropicais a plantar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2017 às 16:45)

*Câmara de Moura disponibiliza 10 equipamentos para deposição de cinzas
*




Os novos equipamentos foram produzidos pelo serviço de serralharia da autarquia mourense e numa primeira fase estão colocados em 10 artérias da cidade.

Os equipamentos estão localizados na Praceta Zeca Afonso; Largo José Maria dos Santos; Avenida Dr. Inocêncio Camacho Rodrigues; Largo de Santa Clara;  Avenida da Salúquia; Bairro 25 de Abril; Praça Sacadura Cabral; Quinta de Santa Justa; Rua das Terçarias; Escola do Sete e Meio.

Estes cinzeiros, além da vertente de segurança, passam também a ter uma finalidade ambiental, na medida em que as cinzas recolhidas serão utilizadas como fertilizante pelos serviços de jardinagem do município, nomeadamente, no Viveiro Municipal.

http://www.radioplanicie.com/noticias_2015.php?noticia=4930&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Acho uma excelente ideia, e que devia de ser seguida por mais municipios, uma vez que estamos na época da lareiras e salamandras, e existe muitas pessoas que nao tem quintal para colocarem as cinzas, e o seu destino é o lixo, o que por vezes pode ser perigoso, porque ás vezes ainda vão lá brasas incandescentes, o que provocam graves danos nos caixotes do lixo.
E sendo a cinza óptima para usar, principalmente se for misturada, com estrume, de modo a poder enriquecer os solos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

*Podem os excrementos das galinhas ajudar a salvar o mundo?*
07 jan, 2018 - 19:49 • Catarina Santos

É o que estão a tentar provar investigadores da Universidade de Ben-Gurion, em Israel, que conseguiram converter resíduos orgânicos em matéria semelhante ao carvão. Acreditam que descobriram uma solução para dois problemas de uma só vez: a dependência de combustíveis fósseis e a quantidade de excrementos produzidos nos aviários diariamente.  http://rr.sapo.pt/video/159784/podem-os-excrementos-das-galinhas-ajudar-a-salvar-o-mundo


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2018 às 12:59)

*O fim da planície e a morte do azeite: um dos maiores crimes ambientais de Portugal*



Há muito que não visitava a cidade que me educou e viu nascer: Beja. Recordo-a na imensidão da planície, entre a mutação persistente de um colorido que fazia desta região uma das belas do mundo. Recordo: o verde trigais; o amarelo dos pimpilhos; o branco da magarça; o roxo da sevagem; os cinzas que antecedem a chuva; o vermelho das papoilas… recordo os coelhos, as lebres, as perdizes, os bibes… Recordo o sentido da rotatividade que, contrastando, dava vida ao azul de um céu sempre puro. Um olhar sempre novo. Técnicas ancestrais de exploração da terra, não deixaram perder uma matriz ecológica que protegeu  a planície e permitiu, ao longo dos séculos, alimentar a nação e manteve este lugar insólito como um dos mais belos do Mundo. Lá, onde a vista não alcança, descansava o olhar num horizonte tão longo,  belo e definido.



Fui a Beja e fiquei chocada: petrifiquei o olhar na inexistência da planície. Um extenso olival, onde as árvores eram tantas que não cabiam no terreno ocupado, era apenas intervalado pela vinha plastificada e por intervenções que removeram a camada superficial, de forma profunda, do solo, na sua totalidade.



São visíveis, ainda, alterações a nível da orologia.  Estes terrenos, no espaço de cinco dias,  juntaram-se a outros tantos e deram origem a milhares de hectares de olival.



Não há vida na planície; não há vida nem rochas: removidas repousam num cemitério criado para o efeito. Percorri uma área de 33 km (e sei que a área é muito superior); de  toda a imensidão que ladeia a estrada: existe apenas um superintensivo olival. São milhares e milhares de hectares. Do horizonte já nem há memória; o plantio impede que se vislumbre o que me pareceu: o maior crime ambiental em  Portugal.

Ver artigo completo em: https://navegantes-de-ideias.blogspot.pt/2018/01/o-fim-da-planicie-e-morte-do-azeite-um.html?m=1


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

Por acaso alguém sabe onde posso comprar nespereiras da variedade Rolhão II? É uma variedade algarvia... Muito obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por acaso alguém sabe onde posso comprar nespereiras da variedade Rolhão II? É uma variedade algarvia... Muito obrigado!



Tenta por procurar por viveiros na zona do Algarve, ou mesmo pessoas particulares, por vezes encontra-se alguns anuncios no OLX, ou no Custo Justo. 
Pois tendo em conta que é uma variedade regional, por vezes não é muito fácil encontrar plantas ou árvores fora da sua zona geográfica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 17:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenta por procurar por viveiros na zona do Algarve, ou mesmo pessoas particulares, por vezes encontra-se alguns anuncios no OLX, ou no Custo Justo.
> Pois tendo em conta que é uma variedade regional, por vezes não é muito fácil encontrar plantas ou árvores fora da sua zona geográfica.


Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 18:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenta por procurar por viveiros na zona do Algarve, ou mesmo pessoas particulares, por vezes encontra-se alguns anuncios no OLX, ou no Custo Justo.
> Pois tendo em conta que é uma variedade regional, por vezes não é muito fácil encontrar plantas ou árvores fora da sua zona geográfica.


Só encontrei aqui mas isto é uma colecção do estado, duvido que vendam árvores... não encontrei esta variedade para venda em lado nenhum. 
http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/downloads/pub/Os_RGV_da_DRAPALG.pdf


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2018 às 18:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só encontrei aqui mas isto é uma colecção do estado, duvido que vendam árvores... não encontrei esta variedade para venda em lado nenhum.
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/downloads/pub/Os_RGV_da_DRAPALG.pdf



Por acaso também tinha visto esse ficheiro, e é de facto uma boa colecção de árvores de variedades regionais. 
Mas de certeza que também deve existir algumas pessoas particulares que devem possuir expemplares desses nas suas propriedades.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2018 às 20:26)

*Empresa algarvia investe 7 milhões em fábrica de transformação de semente de alfarroba*

*




*

A empresa algarvia Chorondo e Filhos investiu cerca de 7 milhões de euros na construção de uma nova fábrica de transformação de alfarroba no Areal Gordo, em Faro, que irá substituir a velinha Industrial Farense, situada junto à sede regional da Segurança Social, na capital algarvia. A nova unidade fabril permitirá a esta empresa duplicar a capacidade de transformação de semente deste fruto, um produto com elevado valor de mercado.

A nova fábrica, que já está em fase de testes, deverá estar «a trabalhar em pleno até ao final deste ano», até porque o edifício da Industrial Farense, onde a empresa faz atualmente a 2ª transformação, «já foi vendido», segundo Isaurindo Chorondo, proprietário desta fábrica.

A unidade empregará, «numa primeira fase, 12 pessoas». O número de funcionários poderá aumentar, dependendo das necessidades, tendo em conta que esta é a força de trabalho para a laboração com apenas um turno.

O investimento feito por esta empresa familiar, criada em 1944 por Gregório Chorondo e hoje gerida pelo seu neto, foi um dos exemplos dados pela Câmara de Faro, numa visita que promoveu a obras que já foram ou estão a ser feitas no concelho, com capitais privados.

Mais do que o espaço físico em si, a empresa algarvia apostou forte na modernização tecnológica, tendo mesmo desenvolvido algumas das máquinas que integram a linha de produção. Isso permite um elevado nível de automação e uma melhor eficiência.

O funcionamento da fábrica pode, de resto, ser controlado à distância, com recurso a um smartphone, graças a uma aplicação desenvolvida por Ricardo Pacheco, responsável pela manutenção desta unidade. Durante a demonstração, todas as máquinas foram colocadas em funcionamento e desligadas a partir de um telefone, algo que pode ser feito de qualquer sítio do planeta, desde que haja ligação à Internet.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2018/01...ica-de-transformacao-de-semente-de-alfarroba/


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

Aqui estão uns bons quilos de material triturado, para servir de "alimento" ao solo, para que ele fique mais fértil, e deste modo não se desperdiça nada, pois a lenha de maior calibre é para a lareira, as ramagens para triturar, e depois ainda se aproveita as cinzas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 16:43)

O que muitas pessoas acabam por desperiçar quando deitam fora, os troncos das palmeiras, que foram atacadas pelo escaravelho.
Hoje foi dia de adicionar mais uns quilos do respectivo material fibroso, pois a "malta" que tenho a trabalhar na pilha de composto já transformaram tudo o que lá tinha colocado em pouco mais de 6 meses.
O resultado final é óptimo, pois no fim obtenho um composto 5 estrelas, e extremamente valioso.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 18:06)

Qual é a máquina que utiliza? É industrial?
Eu tenho uma mas é elétrica e só dá para pequenos ramos, mas faz um bom composto.
Todos os anos utilizo e a terra agradece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Qual é a máquina que utiliza? É industrial?
> Eu tenho uma mas é elétrica e só dá para pequenos ramos, mas faz um bom composto.
> Todos os anos utilizo e a terra agradece.



Para triturar as ramagens uso, um triturador eléctrico, e até ver ele ainda não se queixou e tem trabalhado praticamente todos os dias, fazendo em média de cerca de 100 quilos por dia.
Assim que começar as plantar as árvores durante este mes, já vou começar a usar, e no composto também usei várias camadas, que em poucos meses se decompõe.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

O meu é parecido a este, não é o mesmo modelo, mas o tamanho dele é assim.




Dá para triturar os ramos que estão na imagem, mas ás vezes também vão maiores, com diâmetro de + ou - 2 cm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 18:31)

ct1gnd disse:


> O meu é parecido a este, não é o mesmo modelo, mas o tamanho dele é assim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O meu é igual a este, e já aguenta ramos até cerca de 3 cm, não preciso de empurrar os ramos, e dá para ajustar a lamina, ou seja consigo fazer um triturado de maior ou de menor calibre, conforme a preferencia, já o tenho á um ano, desde que o comprei, deixei logo de fazer queima de sobrantes, pois assim consigo triturar em qualquer época do ano, sem medo dos incendios, mas claro quem tiver muito mais resíduos, o melhor é optar por um triturador acoplado a tractor.
O monte que coloquei no anterior post, é resultado de estilhagem de 8 oliveiras, e agora ainda me falta desfazer outras 8.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Há ainda, para quem tenha muita lenha miúda como restos de árvores ou arbustos, eventualmente também podas da vinha, a hipótese de fazer os seus pellets e assim poupar muitos € no aquecimento doméstico.
Não tenho lenha suficiente para isso, mas para quem tenha uma máquina caseira para fabricar os seus pellets é uma boa opção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 18:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Há ainda, para quem tenha muita lenha miúda como restos de árvores ou arbustos, eventualmente também podas da vinha, a hipótese de fazer os seus pellets e assim poupar muitos € no aquecimento doméstico.
> Não tenho lenha suficiente para isso, mas para quem tenha uma máquina caseira para fabricar os seus pellets é uma boa opção.



Sim eventualmente também será uma alternativa, para quem possuir uma salamandra a pellets, e assim utilizar os seus próprios resíduos, não sei é se o investimento compensa, pois uma máquina dessas custa quase 1300 euros.
Eu as podas das vinhas(vides) uso para acender a lareira, pois são também aproveitadas, e assim que tiver aqui um forno a lenha para cozer o pão, também já vou triturar menos resíduos.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O meu é igual a este, e já aguenta ramos até cerca de 3 cm, não preciso de empurrar os ramos, e dá para ajustar a lamina, ou seja consigo fazer um triturado de maior ou de menor calibre, conforme a preferencia, já o tenho á um ano, desde que o comprei, deixei logo de fazer queima de sobrantes, pois assim consigo triturar em qualquer época do ano, sem medo dos incendios, mas claro quem tiver muito mais resíduos, o melhor é optar por um triturador acoplado a tractor.
> O monte que coloquei no anterior post, é resultado de estilhagem de 8 oliveiras, e agora ainda me falta desfazer outras 8.


Qual é a marca e modelo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 21:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> Qual é a marca e modelo?


É da marca Einhell LH 2500, pelo que tenho visto na net, em relação a outros modelos de trituradores, este para mim é um dos melhores, mesmo em termos de força.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2018 às 21:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim eventualmente também será uma alternativa, para quem possuir uma salamandra a pellets, e assim utilizar os seus próprios resíduos, não sei é se o investimento compensa, *pois uma máquina dessas custa quase 3 mil euros*.
> Eu as podas das vinhas(vides) uso para acender a lareira, pois são também aproveitadas, e assim que tiver aqui um forno a lenha para cozer o pão, também já vou triturar menos resíduos.


Tudo depende da potência da máquina e da quantidade de pellets que se queira fazer.
40-60 kg de pellets por horas é uma quantidade aceitável e a potência requerida não é assim tanta: 2,2 kWh.
Relembro que uma tonelada de pellets fica a 200-250€ mais ou menos. Se gastarem 4-5 toneladas para aquecer a casa, em 2  a 3 anos recuperam o investimento.
https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/maquina-de-fazer-pellets-IDADnMq.html#097c14d13d 1450€ (2,2 KW)
https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/mquina-pellets-pelletizadora-zlspd150b-nova-4-5kw-revenda-IDucCxW.html#b4a3ec8fc2 1265€ (5,5 KW)


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tudo depende da potência da máquina e da quantidade de pellets que se queira fazer.
> 40-60 kg de pellets por horas é uma quantidade aceitável e a potência requerida não é assim tanta: 2,2 kWh.
> Relembro que uma tonelada de pellets fica a 300€ mais ou menos. Se gastarem 4-5 toneladas para aquecer a casa, em 2  a 3 anos recuperam o investimento.
> https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/maquina-de-fazer-pellets-IDADnMq.html#097c14d13d 1450€ (2,2 KW)
> https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/mquina-pellets-pelletizadora-zlspd150b-nova-4-5kw-revenda-IDucCxW.html#b4a3ec8fc2 1265€ (5,5 KW)



Claro, é como tudo, é um investimento inicial, mas que como dizes, em 2 a 3 anos, o investimento fica pago, por acaso nem sabia que já existia máquinas á venda para fazer pellets em casa, pois pensava que fosse só existisse a nível industrial, mas lá está, estamos sempre a aprender...
Aliás eu até me tinha enganado, quando me referi ao preço, pois queria dizer  quase 1300, e em vez disso disse 3000 euros, e vendo assim já é um preço bem mais aceitável.
Acabei agora de ver um video no youtube, mas primeiro é sempre preciso um triturador, e depois então é que se coloca as aparas de madeira na máquina de fazer pellets.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

*Fraunhofer vai instalar centro de agricultura de precisão em Portugal*

*O governo já firmou a renovação das parcerias com a Sociedade Fraunhofer e as universidades de Carnegie Mellon (CMU), Texas em Austin (UT Austin) e Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT). Espaço, oceanos e clima são novas áreas de investigação*
16.02.2018 às 18h00

HUGO SÉNECA

A Sociedade Fraunhofer, que tem no currículo o desenvolvimento do MP3 e já tem um centro de investigação a opera no Porto, vai instalar um centro de investigação especializado na agricultura de precisão e gestão de água. A decisão do instituto alemão em instalar um segundo centro de investigação surge na sequência de renovação dos acordos de parceria entre estado português e instituições de ensino e investigação europeias.

«A instalação deste segundo centro será feita em parceria com a Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD), a Universidade de Évora e o Centro IKTS da Fraunhofer em Dresden, de forma a garantir formas de produção agrícola sustentável, apoiada na gestão da floresta inteligente através do uso de sistemas robotizados e de observação da Terra», informa um documento de apresentação da nova fase de parcerias que o MCTES fez chegar à Exame Informática.

A Sociedade Fraunhofer é uma instituição de investigação alemã. Da parceria mantida com o governo português nos últimos anos, resultou a instalação de um centro de investigação ligados aos dispositivos móveis e às telecomunicações no Porto. Não foram fornecidos detalhes sobre o investimento ou as infraestruturas ou recursos usados pelo novo centro criado em parceria com a Universidade de Évora e UTAD.

A criação de um novo centro de investigação não esgota as novidades no que toca aos programas de parceria com instituições estrangeiras. Além do acordo com a Sociedade Fraunhofer, o MCTES fez saber que vai renovar os acordos de parceria com as universidades de Carnegie Mellon (CMU), Texas em Austin (UT Austin) e Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT). Com esta renovação, as parcerias apenas deverão cessar em 2030.

A parceria com a Sociedade Fraunhofer deverá ter um custo de seis milhões de euros. As parcerias com a CMU e o MIT têm um custo de 20 milhões de euros cada. A parceria com a Austin UT implica um investimento de 18 milhões de euros.

Ainda não são conhecidos todos os pormenores das parcerias com as universidades americanas e a Sociedade Fraunhofer, mas os valores agora acordados correspondem a quase metade dos 120 milhões de euros investidos nos mesmos programas durante os últimos 10 anos. Durante este mesmo período, mais de 1500 estudantes e 300 empresas participaram nos projetos abrangidos pelas parcerias internacionais.

Aém da criação do novo centro de investigação da Fraunhofer, a renovação de parcerias com as universidades estrangeiras deverá alargar-se a dois novos vetores de investigação: o desenvolvimento de projetos relacionados com a indústria espacial; e ainda atividades que contribuam para os projetos que o Air Center, que agrega vários países, vai levar a cabo na área do estudo do clima e dos oceanos.

Até à data, a parceria MIT Portugal tem tido raio de ação as bioengenharias, transportes e sistemas de energia sustentáveis. Com a renovação das parceria, a MIT Portugal «terá como objetivo a investigação e inovação nas áreas de engenharia, inteligência artificial, cibersegurança e smart materials, que deverão ser aliadas às tendências da designada blue economy(economia sustentável dos oceanos) e do new space (a nova vaga da indústria espacial)», referem os documentos do MCTES.

Durante a nova fase, a parceria CMU Portugal pretende tirar partido das oportunidades geradas pelo Air Center, privilegiando «a ciência de dados e engenharia, inteligência artificial, machine learning, análise de dados, autonomia, mobilidade e design thinking», explica o MCTES.

A parceria UT Austin Portugal já levou para a Universidade do Minho um supercomputador que poderá ser usado em simulações que para «de âmbito científico e empresarial em áreas que abrangem o clima, a segurança marítima, o apoio às pescas, a monitorização de padrões de mobilidade nas cidades, o estímulo à biodiversidade, a gestão do risco nas florestas, as aplicações na saúde e a bioinformática», referem os documentos do MCTES. Até à data, a parceria com a UT Austin tem incidido especialmente no desenvolvimento da computação avançada, da matemática e dos média digitais.

Através das parcerias realizadas com estas quatro instituições, vários estudantes de universidades portuguesas têm vindo a obter doutoramentos e mestrados com períodos de formação no estrangeiro. No caso da Fraunhofer, a parceria contemplou ainda a instalação de um laboratório com vários investigadores em permanência na Asprela, Porto.

A par das renovações, o MCTES anunciou ainda o estabelecimento de uma parceria com a rede de politécnicos finlandeses (ARENE-Demola Global). Outra das parcerias dá pelo nome de Ib4 e foi «estabelecida entre a Fundação Bancária “la Caixa” e a FCT, com a missão de apoiar projectos de investigação em biomedicina e saúde».
http://exameinformatica.sapo.pt/not...centro-de-agricultura-de-precisao-em-Portugal


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2018 às 20:56)

O noso solo é um bem preciso, e que demora centenas de anos a formar-se, mas que devido ás más práticas agriciolas, muitas toneladas de solo podem-se perder em poucos minutos de chuvas mais intensas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2018 às 21:19)

Parece que o meu terreno foi invadido por touperiras gigantes, mas não foi a máquina retroescavadora, que abriu as covas para as árvores de fruto, para prosseguir os trabalhos aqui na minha produção biológica.
E deste modo também optei por mobilizar o solo apenas o que interessava, pelo menos deu para ter uma ideia, que o solo, está em boas condições, e com muitas minhocas, a fazerem o seu magnífico trabalho
A vala que se ve na foto, será para enterrar a tubagem, para aliementar o sistema de rega, e servirá também para fazer uma sebe de marmeleiros, com o intuito de proteger o pomar, e ao mesmo tempo fornecer nectar ás abelhas, na época da floração, isto numa extremidade, e na outra irei plantar giestas, medronheiros e murtas.

Pretendo criar aqui no meu terreno um belo nicho de biodiversidade, e não de monocultura, como costuma ser o hábito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 14:30)

*Alentejo planta mais 800 hectares de vinha em 2018*
Estão autorizadas novas plantações de vinha em Portugal até 1.916 hectares, sendo 42% destinados à produção de vinhos alentejanos. O Governo fala em "ganhos de escala" para as empresas e dá prioridade a jovens agricultores.

 23 de fevereiro de 2018 às 12:27

É o equivalente a cerca de 800 campos de futebol com as dimensões máximas previstas pela FIFA. A atribuição de novas autorizações de plantação na região vitivinícola do Alentejo pode ascender este ano a 800 hectares (ha) para a produção de vinhos com Denominação de Origem Protegida (DOP) ou Indicação Geográfica Protegida (IGP), que são os mais valiosos para as empresas.

No total do território nacional, a área máxima de nova vinhas a atribuir aos produtores pode ascender a 1.916 hectares em 2018, segundo um despacho assinado pelo secretário de Estado da Agricultura e Alimentação, Luís Vieira, que define as regras e os critérios de elegibilidade e de prioridade e os procedimentos administrativos a observar na distribuição de autorizações para novas plantações.

Aludindo ao "bom desempenho das exportações nacionais" – em 2017 subiram 7,5% para um novo valor recorde de 778 milhões de euros – e à "crescente notoriedade e reconhecimento internacional da identidade e qualidade" dos vinhos nacionais, conjugada com as "as perspectivas de subida gradual da procura" a nível mundial, o Governo entende que "importa proporcionar ao sector vitivinícola um incentivo ao aumento da capacidade de oferta".

Apontando que, com a plantação de novas vinhas, está a "[fomentar] os ganhos de escala das empresas já instaladas no sector, assim como a entrada de novos viticultores", o Executivo definiu os limites máximos para as autorizações de plantação em zonas geográficas delimitadas de DOP ou IGP. Além do Alentejo, estão nestas circunstâncias a região da Madeira (mais 0,7 ha) e do Douro, onde também só podem ser plantados mais 4,2 ha em 2018 – a esmagadora maioria (4 ha) para a produção de vinhos DOP Douro ou IGP Duriense.

Candidaturas na Internet e prioridade aos jovens

As candidaturas devem ser submetidas na página do Sistema de Informação da Vinha e do Vinho entre 1 de Abril e 15 de Maio, sendo a decisão comunicada aos candidatos até ao dia 1 de Agosto. Se a autorização concedida for inferior a 50 % da superfície requerida, o produtor pode recusá-la no prazo de um mês sem qualquer sanção administrativa.

Entre outras regras, o despacho já publicado em Diário da República prevê que, se a superfície total abrangida exceder a disponibilizada, a prioridade será dada aos jovens produtores (até aos 40 anos), às candidaturas "com potencial para melhorar a qualidade dos produtos para DOP ou IGP", a quem não tiver deixado expirar autorizações nos últimos cinco anos e ainda às "superfícies a plantar de novo no quadro do aumento da dimensão das pequenas e médias explorações vitícolas".

"Se após a hierarquização efectuada [nestes termos] ainda subsistirem situações de candidaturas que obtenham a mesma pontuação e para as quais não exista área disponível suficiente, são prioritariamente contempladas as candidaturas com pedidos de menor área", estipula ainda este diploma com origem no Ministério tutelado por Luís Capoulas Santos.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...e-vinha-em-2018?ref=HP_Destaquesduasnotícias2


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

*Peço já desculpa por postar esta notícia aqui, que não tem a ver com agricultura mas tem a ver com produtores. Esta ideia é só GENIAL!!!

Comida Independente. Alimentos de Portugal e arredores, uni-vos na nova mercearia de Lisboa
22/2/2018, 20:32275
2
Rita Santos, a proprietária desta novidade, passou um ano à procura dos produtos (e produtores) que melhor representam o património gastronómico nacional. Porquê? Para que todos os possamos provar.


Tomate espanhol em janeiro ou morangos franceses pelo Natal — o que há de errado nesta frase? De forma curta e simples: tudo.

Atualmente existem vários produtos hortícolas, frutícolas e não só que, no espaço de meio século, passaram a ser presença regular em todas as bancas de super ou hipermercado pelo mundo inteiro. O final da Segunda Guerra Mundial marcou uma viragem nos nossos hábitos alimentares graças à chamada “industrialização alimentar” e, com tudo isso, fomo-nos esquecendo de que a natureza funciona de forma cíclica e que tudo tem o seu tempo.

Tomate? Só é suposto haver algures entre junho e finais de setembro. Morangos? Sabem melhor entre abril e junho. Nos últimos tempos, porém, tem havido uma tentativa de recuperar esses hábitos através do trabalho de vários chefs, produtores e algumas lojas parecidas com a recém-inaugurada Comida Independente.

Rita Santos é a cabecilha de todo este projeto que assentou num piso térreo perto da zona de Santos, em Lisboa. Depois de mais de 20 anos ligada ao mundo empresarial, a proprietária desta novidade decidiu mudar de vida. Vem de uma família que gosta “de comer muito e bem”, sempre procurou ter “alguma cultura de restaurantes” e isso, diz, foi bagagem essencial no momento em que decidiu abraçar a “paixão de longa data” e criar este espaço que pretende “valorizar o património gastronómico nacional” e a forma como ele é produzido.

Queremos que a loja seja uma expressão das coisas únicas que nós temos, e só se consegue ser único quando se é especial e pequeno”.

É por entre paredes forradas a azulejos brancos e um chão reminiscente de mercearias de outros tempos que Rita e a sua equipa — Inês Ruivo e Evaristo (“Sim, só Evaristo”) — vendem o melhor de Portugal inteiro, que lhes chega vindo de pequenos produtores artesanais espalhados de norte a sul.


Produtos da época — os frescos, por exemplo, vêm da Moita todas as sextas-feiras e são cultivados sem qualquer tipo de químicos por Vasco Correia –, artesanais e eticamente comercializados são então a espinha dorsal que se forma nas prateleiras metálicas desta loja.

Na prática, o tipo de alimentos que aqui vai poder comprar são todos aqueles que encontraria num supermercado convencional — até porque a Comida Independente assume-se como “uma loja de bairro, no fundo”, que refuta os rótulos de “gourmet” ou “biológico” –, mas a diferença é que todos estes vêm de “fonte segura” e com qualidade. Há queijos como os chèvres produzidos em Maçussa (perto da Azambuja) ou os terrinchos de Trás-os-Montes, paios e chouriços de Vinhais ou de Alcoutim (a selecção de enchidos foi feita com a ajuda do chef Nuno Diniz, uma sumidade do fumeiro nacional), marmelada branca de Odivelas, carne Barrosã (compram meia vaca e só “matam” outra quando a anterior se vender toda), muxama de atum algarvia, sal de Castro Marim, chá dos Açores e conservas de todas as formas e feitios, até de carne (perdizes em escabeche, mais concretamente).

Portugal é quem manda nesta loja, mas isso não impede que não haja alguns produtos estrangeiros que, apesar de cumprirem os mesmos requisitos éticos e qualitativos de todos os seus congéneres lusitanos, não existem por cá. Veja-se o exemplo do queijo Roquefort — “não temos nenhum queijo azul” –, dos chocolates santomenses de Cláudio Corallo ou de alguns vinhos franceses, alemães, espanhóis e italianos.

Pegando no tema vinho, vale a pena salientar a garrafeira da Comida Independente, que é caracterizada por uma forte aposta nos chamados vinhos naturais (não têm adição de sulfitos ou não são prensados, por exemplo) e biodinâmicos. A seleção que aqui vai encontrar à venda foi composta em parceria com Os Goliardos, revendedores de muitas referências nacionais e internacionais deste tipo de néctar.

De destacar também que em breve vai ser possível sentar-se ao balcão da loja para petiscar uma tábua de enchidos e queijo, beber um copo de vinho ou até partilhar um café.

“Não foi fácil chegar até aqui”, diz Rita Santos no final da conversa. Hoje, quem entrar nesta loja vai encontrar tudo organizado e bonito, mas a verdade é que foi preciso muito trabalho para chegar a este ponto. De um modo geral, o processo de abrir canais de comunicação/comércio com produtores muito pequenos “é um processo complicado”, seja por não terem capacidade logística ou económica para cobrir as necessidades de lojas deste género, porque não conseguem garantir uma cadência constante de produção ou simplesmente porque não têm forma de garantir uma rentabilidade digna e justa (“para muitos micro-produtores de vacas, por exemplo, não lhes é rentável enviar uma ou duas cabeças de gado para o matadouro. Fica demasiado caro e o retorno não é suficiente para compensar”).

O caso das leguminosas que Rita vende também mostra que não é assim tão simples comprar algo tão básico como um pacote de feijão português.

Foi um desafio encontrar leguminosas portuguesas porque elas são quase sempre esmagadas pelo preço das que são produzidas lá fora, em escala. As monoculturas que existem no mundo acabam por abafar outras produções mais pequenas”.

Felizmente, porém, toda a regra tem exceção e ainda há quem lute pela preservação, pessoas como Ana Bárbara, por exemplo, que foi uma das várias “pessoas que ajudaram muito” a dar corpo a este projeto. “Ela fez um trabalho exaustivo, durante seis anos, em que reuniu vários pequenos produtores de carne no norte do país. Convenceu-os a juntarem-se, a levarem gado em conjunto aos matadouros (para que fosse mais rentável) e ainda facilitou a comercialização da carne em várias cidades do país”, explicou Evaristo.

Conseguirão as pessoas mudar alguns hábitos alimentares? Esta é uma pergunta que só será respondida mais para a frente. Contudo, a abertura de espaços como esta Comida Independente são um óptimo presságio.

Comida Independente.
Rua Cais do Tojo, 28, Lisboa. 92 540 4510. De segunda a sábado, das 10h às 20h. (fecha domingo).
http://observador.pt/2018/02/22/com...rredores-uni-vos-na-nova-mercearia-de-lisboa/
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

*Sementes de milho português enviados para a "arca de noé" norueguesa*

*



*

O Banco Mundial de Sementes tem milhares de amostras de sementes de todo o mundo

Como se de um presente de aniversário se tratasse pelos seus dez anos, o Banco Português de Germoplasma Vegetal, em Braga, vai enviar 100 quilos de sementes de milho para o Banco Mundial de Sementes, na Noruega. As sementes pertencem a uma das melhores colheitas nacionais da década de 70 da Beira Litoral. 

Criado em 2008 pelo governo norueguês, o Banco Mundial de Sementes localiza-se no Ártico, nomeadamente nas ilhas de Svalbard, território norueguês. As instalações do Banco foram outrora uma mina de carvão, mas hoje albergam milhões de sementes a 150 metros de profundidade, para o caso de as fontes de alimento virem a escassear em caso de catástrofe de proporções mundiais. As sementes estão congeladas a 18 graus negativos e podem ser conservadas por centenas de anos. Não é por acaso que o governo norueguês o baptizou de “arca de noé” do século XXI. 

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/601981/sementes-de-milho-portugu-s-enviados-para-a-arca-de-noe-norueguesa

Ora cá está uma boa notícia, temos de assegurar para as gerações vindouras, as sementes, que cada vez mais são tão raras, pois hoje em dia tudo prefere as sementes híbridas, e deste modo as grandes multinacionais lucram milhoes por ano, como a Monsanto, entre outras que detem o monopólio de sementes e de produtos fitofarmaceuticos.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

boa noticia estão lá basicamente todas as que conseguem ter , o cofre fica em svlabart


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2018 às 22:07)

camrov8 disse:


> boa noticia estão lá basicamente todas as que conseguem ter , o cofre fica em svlabart



Sim isso mesmo, aliás ontem deu uma pequena reportagem acerca do assunto nos principais canais de televisão, mostando até o banco de germoplasma portugues, em Braga.

Deixo em baixo uma pequeno texto acerca do respectivo banco portugues de germoplasma.

"Localizado numa quinta com oito hectares na freguesia de Merelim S. Pedro, a missão do banco é preservar e salvaguardar sementes. Do feijão ao milho, passando pelo alho e nabiças e terminando em ervas aromáticas ou fruteiras. "Começamos com um programa de melhoramento do milho e hoje somos um banco de vegetais. Desde leguminosas e cereais, hortícolas, pastagens e forragens para os animais do campo, fibras de linho, ervas aromáticas e medicinais", explica a responsável.

Tudo é catalogado e guardado em câmaras de conservação de frio e in vitro com temperaturas abaixo de zero. "Aqui fazemos essencialmente duas coisas. Temos os terrenos para semear as coleções de sementes para multiplicação, regeneração e caracterização, e temos as câmaras de conservação onde preservamos as sementes", explica Ana Maria Barata, que tem um banco para garantir o cultivo das sementes que depois chegam à cadeia alimentar"






https://www.jn.pt/sociedade/interior/reserva-de-sementes-do-pais-guardada-no-minho-3062647.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

*A pêra-rocha e a maçã de Alcobaça precisam que chova até Abril*

A situação será preocupante se não houver água quando começar a floração e o crescimento dos frutos.

No Oeste é através de charcas e furos que os agricultores obtêm a água que necessitam. Por aqui não passa nenhum rio com caudal significativo e a região teve azar com as três barragens que ali se construíram para o regadio pois nenhuma funciona.

No Cadaval, a barragem da Sobrena foi construída em 1997, custou dois milhões de euros e deveria irrigar 100 hectares de pomares à sua volta. Nunca encheu devido a problemas técnicos que nunca foram apurados e hoje aquela infraestrutura é uma exposta ruína.

Algo idêntico se passou com a barragem de Alvorninha (Caldas da Rainha), na qual se gastaram 6,5 milhões de euros, mas que não está a funcionar porque suspeita-se da existência de fissuras na albufeira que deixam passar a água sob o paredão. A barragem ainda vai tendo alguma água, mas o sistema de rega que foi construído não funciona e está desaproveitado.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/02/26/s...alcobaca-precisam-que-chova-ate-abril-1804325


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

*Português quer produzir “o melhor azeite do mundo” no Brasil*

**
O português Idálio Cruz Inácio começou recentemente a extrair azeite extra virgem de 300 mil pés de oliveiras que cultivou no Paraná, no Brasil. De acordo com a publicação brasileira Gazeta do Povo, o produtor português acredita que este poderá tornar-se no “melhor azeite do mundo”.

O olival do português é o primeiro e o maior olival da região do Paraná, contando já com 30 mil pés que estão quase em produção plena. Em declarações à Gazeta do Povo, o produtor refere que “em Portugal escolhia-se o pior lugar possível para plantar as oliveiras. Aqui no Brasil, entendi que é preciso cuidar, que a árvore não gosta de muita água e que responde bem à aplicação de calcário e fertilizantes”.


http://www.vidarural.pt/agroindustria/portugues-quer-produzir-melhor-azeite-do-mundo-no-brasil/


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:56)

"Mais uma boa notícia de França. O governo anunciou que pelo menos metade de todos os alimentos comprados em aquisições públicas tem de ser biológica ou local - até 2022. Em Portugal este mesmo tema esteve em discussão na Assembleia da República mas que se saiba, para já, não saiu das águas de bacalhau."






https://www.farminguk.com/…/France-to-make-half-of-all-food…

Estive ontem presente no Simpósio de Agricultura Biológica, no CNEMA em Santarém, e foi um bom evento com casa cheia, cerca de 250 pessoas, e com incrições que já estavam fechadas á cerca de 3 semanas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

Na natureza já se sente a Primavera, hoje apanhei os primeiros espargos do ano! Algumas árvores de fruto também já estão em flor como as amendoeiras, damasqueiro, citrinos e várias ameixoeiras!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 17:42)

"Colonos israelenses cortaram as oliveiras perto de nablus hoje, privando alguns agricultores palestinos de sua principal fonte de subsistência, algumas dessas árvores são chamadas 'Romi' que têm mais de dois mil anos de idade"



Depois da guerra que afecta milhares de pessoas, e edificios em pleno século XXI, já nem as simples árvores escapam as estes malidtos "atentados" que não levam ninguém a lado nenhum, isto quando as pessoas sobrevivem a partir do rendimento que as oliveiram dão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Colonos israelenses cortaram as oliveiras perto de nablus hoje, privando alguns agricultores palestinos de sua principal fonte de subsistência, algumas dessas árvores são chamadas 'Romi' que têm mais de dois mil anos de idade"
> 
> 
> 
> Depois da guerra que afecta milhares de pessoas, e edificios em pleno século XXI, já nem as simples árvores escapam as estes malidtos "atentados" que não levam ninguém a lado nenhum, isto quando as pessoas sobrevivem a partir do rendimento que as oliveiram dão.


Meu Deus que crime!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus que crime!



É mesmo, quando a gente pensa que crueldade de certas pessoas, é só matar com armas, eis que aqui também se ve outra forma de "matar" indirectamente as pessoas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

E assim se perda muitas toneladas de solo, praticamente sem ninguém dar por isso, pois no fim de contas, o problema fica resolvido com uma passagem de grade de discos, isto é o que pensa a maioria das pessoas, mas o problema logo volta a persistir assim que volte a chover com mais intensidade, e porque não criar logo uma solução que tentasse evitar ao máximo que isto aontecesse.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2018 às 21:02)

Brevemente quase 200 hectares de olival, a plantar no Alentejo, próximo do Alqueva.


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2018 às 23:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Brevemente quase 200 hectares de olival, a plantar no Alentejo, próximo do Alqueva.



Mais uma olival intensivo, intensivo e espanhol...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2018 às 20:05)

MSantos disse:


> Mais uma olival intensivo, intensivo e espanhol...



Esta mesma empresa espanhola tem também aqui próximo, o maior olival da zona, deve ter talvez uns 50 hectares, um foi plantado no ano passado e outro mais antigo, deve ter á volta de uns 8 anos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2018 às 21:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta mesma empresa espanhola tem também aqui próximo, o maior olival da zona, deve ter talvez uns 50 hectares, um foi plantado no ano passado e outro mais antigo, deve ter á volta de uns 8 anos.



Sem fundamento científico, mas acredito que olivais destes, intensivos, com muita mobilização do solo, com carradas de agrotóxicos, são muito piores para a biodiversidade que os eucaliptais que toda a gente odeia, a única vantagem em relação a estes é que não ardem...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2018 às 21:36)

MSantos disse:


> Sem fundamento científico, mas acredito que um olival destes, intensivo, com muita mobilização do solo, carradas de agrotóxicos são muito piores para a biodiversidade que os eucaliptais que toda a gente odeia, a única vantagem em relação a estes é que não ardem...


É realmente uma tristeza. Cada vez que atravessava o Baixo Alentejo até ao Algarve era lindo observar os campos cheios de giras-sóis e outras plantações, que vão sendo substituídas por isto, e ainda para mais por estrangeiros, o que vale é que aquilo que temos em Portugal vai sendo de todos menos dos portugueses. E depois ninguém tenta travar isto, como o dinheiro é aquilo que mais interessa, a destruição das paisagens não importa. Por cá, nada se consegue preservar, é o país que temos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Abr 2018 às 22:10)

É muito triste. Eu acho que falta gente no nosso meio rural, muita, gente que queira trabalhar a terra mas com o intuito de preservar a biodiversidade, seja fauna e flora, e seus ecossistemas, mediterrânicos no nosso caso. Combatiam-se não só problemas ambientais, os da nossa floresta, como também económicos e sociais (já que depois se desenvolvem outras actividades no seio das comunidades, e com necessidade de serviços, etc, não era só a agricultura). 
Não sei se já foi aqui partilhado este artigo, mas cá vai mesmo assim:



> *Os pássaros estão a desaparecer dos campos da Europa*
> 
> *Nos últimos 30 anos, o número de aves nas zonas rurais dos países da União Europeia sofreu um decréscimo de 55%. Nos últimos 15, França perdeu 80% das suas perdizes. Em Portugal, entre 2004 e 2014, desapareceram mais de metade das populações de rola-brava e de picanço barreteiro. A situação "catastrófica" foi provocada pelos pesticidas, pela agricultura intensiva e pela extensão das monoculturas.*
> 
> ...



*Fonte*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 10:55)

*ZERO DENUNCIA GESTÃO IMPRUDENTE NAS EMBALAGENS DE PESTICIDAS NA AGRICULTURA*

Cerca de metade das embalagens com restos de substâncias perigosas NÃO são recolhidas

Se as 9,8 mil toneladas de produtos fitofarmacêuticos (pesticidas) vendidas em 2016 (INE, 2016) deveriam ser em si mesmas um motivo de enorme preocupação para os cidadãos, não menos preocupante é o facto das autoridades permitirem que 50% das embalagens destes produtos perigosos não sejam entregues. Está em causa a nova licença atribuída pelo Governo ao Sistema Integrado de Gestão de Embalagens e Resíduos em Agricultura (VALORFITO) que estabelece metas pouco exigentes, que não só não têm em conta os riscos destes resíduos perigosos poluírem os solos, a água e atmosfera, mas também contrariam a legislação em vigor.

A ZERO analisou os incipientes dados disponíveis apresentados pela SIGERU, entidade que gere o VALORFITO, referentes ao ano de 2016, e concluiu que as metas permitidas pelo Governo – 50% em 2018 e 60% em 2022 são muito imprudentes face aos elevados riscos associados a uma parte significativa dos produtos comercializados. Está em causa a gestão de embalagens dos fungicidas (cerca de 56% do volume total de vendas em 2016), dos herbicidas (20% do total) e dos inseticidas e acaricidas (8% das vendas). De referir que o enxofre, um fungicida de menor perigosidade, representou cerca de 25% do total das vendas de pesticidas. Também as embalagens de sementes estão abrangidas por este sistema de responsabilidade alargada do produtor.


http://zero.ong/zero-denuncia-gestao-imprudente-nas-embalagens-de-pesticidas-na-agricultura/

Conheço por aqui alguns terrenos, onde as embalagens usadas, ficam puro e simplesmente abandonadas, aos montes, algumas até dentro de valas e ribeiros, e outras até mesmo dentro dos poços.
Uma boa solução para acabar com isto era criar uma lei de retoma, em troca das embalagens vazias, levava os produtos novos, de volta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 11:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> É muito triste. Eu acho que falta gente no nosso meio rural, muita, gente que queira trabalhar a terra mas com o intuito de preservar a biodiversidade, seja fauna e flora, e seus ecossistemas, mediterrânicos no nosso caso. Combatiam-se não só problemas ambientais, os da nossa floresta, como também económicos e sociais (já que depois se desenvolvem outras actividades no seio das comunidades, e com necessidade de serviços, etc, não era só a agricultura).
> Não sei se já foi aqui partilhado este artigo, mas cá vai mesmo assim:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2018 às 11:16)

joralentejano disse:


> É realmente uma tristeza. Cada vez que atravessava o Baixo Alentejo até ao Algarve era lindo observar os campos cheios de giras-sóis e outras plantações, que vão sendo substituídas por isto, e ainda para mais por estrangeiros, o que vale é que aquilo que temos em Portugal vai sendo de todos menos dos portugueses. E depois ninguém tenta travar isto, como o dinheiro é aquilo que mais interessa, a destruição das paisagens não importa. Por cá, nada se consegue preservar, é o país que temos.



Quinta-feira passada passei por alguns desses olivais e verifiquei sérios problemas de erosão dos solos! Esses solos intensamente mobilizados e sem um cabelo de erva simplesmente perdem as suas capacidades de infiltração e jogam toda a água fora. Outro problema depois será a salinização dos mesmos derivado ao uso excessivo de adubos. No fim de vida do olival que deverá ser daqui a uns 15 anos não vai crescer lá nada!
Para a maioria das pessoas isso é desenvolvimento ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Abr 2018 às 11:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Quinta-feira passada passei por alguns desses olivais e verifiquei sérios problemas de erosão dos solos! Esses solos intensamente mobilizados e sem um cabelo de erva simplesmente perdem as suas capacidades de infiltração e jogam toda a água fora. Outro problema depois será a salinização dos mesmos derivado ao uso excessivo de adubos. No fim de vida do olival que deverá ser daqui a uns 15 anos não vai crescer lá nada!
> Para a maioria das pessoas isso é desenvolvimento ...



É bem verdade um dos grandes problemas desses olivais é mesmo o grande nível de erosão, e mais nos olivais superintensivos no alentejo, a população já se queixam também dos grande níveis de poluição causados pelos produtos fitofarmaceuticos.

O futuro desses terrenos, será mesmo um deserto.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2018 às 23:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade um dos grandes problemas desses olivais é mesmo o grande nível de erosão, e mais nos olivais superintensivos no alentejo, a população já se queixam também dos grande níveis de poluição causados pelos produtos fitofarmaceuticos.
> 
> O futuro desses terrenos, será mesmo um deserto.



Poderia-se ter aprendido com o que os espanhóis têm feito de errado em Espanha para não repetir os erros deles... Mas não, depois de eles darem cabo de muitos solos/paisagens da Andaluzia vêm fazer o mesmo do lado de cá!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2018 às 21:12)

*Bactéria que destrói oliveiras já chegou a Madrid. Falta pouco para alcançar Portugal*
Autoridades portuguesas foram alertadas da presença da bactéria a cerca de 400 quilómetros dos olivais alentejanos.

Os serviços fitossanitários espanhóis notificaram nesta quinta-feira a Direcção Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV) do primeiro foco da bactéria _Xylella fastidiosa, _que destrói espécies de importante valor económico com as oliveiras, amendoeiras ou carvalhos_,_ a ocorrer na região de Madrid. A descoberta surgiu na sequência de trabalhos de prospecção oficial que estão a decorrer em Espanha e numa “amostra de uma oliveira de oito anos com sintomas da doença (ramos secos e queimaduras nas folhas)”, integrada num olival com cerca de meio hectare de área, em Villarejo de Salvanés, na região de Madrid.

A informação prestada pelos serviços espanhóis diz que vão ser adoptadas medidas de erradicação previstas na legislação comunitária em vigor, que são muito exigentes e incluem a destruição da vegetação na parcela onde se encontra a oliveira infectada, a delimitação da área e a criação de uma zona tampão com cinco quilómetros de raio. Terão de ser realizados tratamentos insecticidas e fitossanitários, tanto nas oliveiras que se encontram para lá da área delimitada e noutras plantas susceptíveis de serem contaminadas pela bactéria.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/04/12/e...car-portugal-1810129?utm_source=Notifications


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2018 às 22:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Bactéria que destrói oliveiras já chegou a Madrid. Falta pouco para alcançar Portugal*
> Autoridades portuguesas foram alertadas da presença da bactéria a cerca de 400 quilómetros dos olivais alentejanos.
> 
> Os serviços fitossanitários espanhóis notificaram nesta quinta-feira a Direcção Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV) do primeiro foco da bactéria _Xylella fastidiosa, _que destrói espécies de importante valor económico com as oliveiras, amendoeiras ou carvalhos_,_ a ocorrer na região de Madrid. A descoberta surgiu na sequência de trabalhos de prospecção oficial que estão a decorrer em Espanha e numa “amostra de uma oliveira de oito anos com sintomas da doença (ramos secos e queimaduras nas folhas)”, integrada num olival com cerca de meio hectare de área, em Villarejo de Salvanés, na região de Madrid.
> ...



Vai acabar por chegar, é inevitável.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2018 às 23:58)

MSantos disse:


> Vai acabar por chegar, é inevitável.


Infelizmente. 
Já bastava a mosca da oliveira que em alguns anos anteriores levou a bastantes prejuízos na colheita da azeitona. 
Todas as árvores vão começando a ter uma doença ou problema, a morte de muitos sobreiros, por exemplo, nos últimos tempos não se tem devido apenas à seca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 16:57)

MSantos disse:


> Vai acabar por chegar, é inevitável.



Temos de estar devidamente preparados para ligar com mais um problema que caso, não for travado logo ao inicio pode causar muitos prejuízos, pois o nosso olival tradicional e muito antigo é muito importante, não podemos fazer "orelhas moucas", como aconteceu no caso do escaravelho da palmeira, ou da vespa asiática.
E tendo em conta que a bactéria pode ser transmitida através de muitos vectores, como é o caso de insecto, a tarefa em nada ajuda também ao combate.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Abr 2018 às 17:19)

Pelo que percebi nos canais de TV espanhola, a solução é cortar a oliveira e todas 100m à volta e queimá-las no local.

A ser assim, todos farão ouvidos surdos, ninguem vai gastar dinheiro no abate, para depois ter a terra sem nada durante anos (preferem esperar para ver). A doença vem para ficar e terminar com tudo.

Nota: Em Espanha há processo crime, para quem não proceda ao abate e queima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Abr 2018 às 18:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Pelo que percebi nos canais de TV espanhola, a solução é cortar a oliveira e todas 100m à volta e queimá-las no local.
> 
> A ser assim, todos farão ouvidos surdos, ninguem vai gastar dinheiro no abate, para depois ter a terra sem nada durante anos (preferem esperar para ver). A doença vem para ficar e terminar com tudo.
> 
> Nota: Em Espanha há processo crime, para quem não proceda ao abate e queima.



Pois é e depois em vez de a bacteria estar contida em algumas oliveiras, se as medidas não forem logo drásticas, espalha-se por milhares de oliveiras, segundo a lei no caso das palmeiras, dizia que as mesmas deviam também de ser queimadas, mas na verdade vejo muitos troncos de palmeiras abandonadas em eucaliptais, ou mesmo junto a estradas rurais, apesar de ao fim de 1 ano, ou 2, o tronco desfaz-se todo, deixando apenas um amontoando de matéria organica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2018 às 15:26)

A natureza todos os dias nos consegue surpreender, a foto em baixo mostra a raiz de um espargo selvagem que creceu dentro de um vaso, só que o vaso já era pequeno, e a força das raizes conseguirem furar o vaso, e cresceram desta maneira, para irem beber água dentro de uma talha, onde o vaso estava, colocado, agora já plantei o espargo na terra.
As raízes tinham já mais de 40 cm fora do vaso.
Aproveitei hoje também, para plantar 15 sobreiros, que tinha aqui em bandeja, pois já os tinha semeado no ano passado, e já que hoje é dia da Terra, serviu também como comemoração.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 12:32)

*UE proíbe uso de inseticidas prejudiciais para abelhas ao ar livre*
27.04.2018 

*A proposta apresentada tem como objetivo proteger as abelhas, a biodiversidade, a produção alimentar e o ambiente*

Os Estados-membros da União Europeia aprovaram hoje uma proposta que proíbe o uso ao ar livre de inseticidas perigosos para as abelhas, anunciou a Comissão Europeia.

O Comité Permanente da Cadeia Alimentar e da Saúde Animal, onde estão representados todos os Estados-membros, deu luz verde à proposta de restrição do uso de três substâncias prejudiciais para as abelhas conhecidas como neonicotinóides: imidacloprid, clotianidina e tiametoxam.

A sua utilização é proibida a não ser em estufas onde não ocorra exposição de abelhas aos produtos.

A proposta apresentada ao comité tem como objetivo proteger as abelhas, a biodiversidade, a produção alimentar e o ambiente, e seráformalmente aprovada por Bruxelas nas próximas semanas, entrando em vigor no final do ano.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...judiciais-para-abelhas-ao-ar-livre#gs.LFMkt2M


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2018 às 17:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *UE proíbe uso de inseticidas prejudiciais para abelhas ao ar livre*
> 27.04.2018
> 
> *A proposta apresentada tem como objetivo proteger as abelhas, a biodiversidade, a produção alimentar e o ambiente*
> ...



Aprovo na totalidade esta proibição, pois temos de proteger ao máximo as abelhas, agora outra coisa que os agricultores deveriam de ter consiencia era de não aplicar herbicidas quando as ervas estão em floração.
Ontem já instalei aqui no meu pequeno apiário, uma armadilha caseira, para comabater a vespa asitática, é uma coisa simples e muito barata, e pode apanhar as fundadoras nesta época que depois vão fazer os ninhos e criar milhares de outras vespas asiáticas.
Já que não as conseguimos extinguir, temos de saber controlar ao máximo a sua população.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2018 às 17:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aprovo na totalidade esta proibição, pois temos de proteger ao máximo as abelhas, agora outra coisa que os agricultores deveriam de ter consiencia era de não aplicar herbicidas quando as ervas estão em floração.
> Ontem já instalei aqui no meu pequeno apiário, uma armadilha caseira, para comabater a vespa asitática, é uma coisa simples e muito barata, e pode apanhar as fundadoras nesta época que depois vão fazer os ninhos e criar milhares de outras vespas asiáticas.
> Já que não as conseguimos extinguir, temos de saber controlar ao máximo a sua população.


Obrigado! Ainda bem que disseste, porque não sabia que existiam essas armadilhas. Vou ver se arranjo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Abr 2018 às 17:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado! Ainda bem que disseste, porque não sabia que existiam essas armadilhas. Vou ver se arranjo!



Podes procurar no google ou então podes também ver em vários grupos dedicados ás abelhas no facebook, e agora é a época ideal.


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *UE proíbe uso de inseticidas prejudiciais para abelhas ao ar livre*
> 27.04.2018
> 
> *A proposta apresentada tem como objetivo proteger as abelhas, a biodiversidade, a produção alimentar e o ambiente*
> ...



Uma boa notícia também para outros animais importantes para a agricultura e para o ambiente em geral, como os vaga lumes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 19:38)

Este ano, como choveu muito, e o crescimento das ervas é muito maior, pelo que tenho visto as pessoas tem abusado do uso de herbicidas, ainda hoje vi um olival tradicional, com mais de 1 hectare completamente "queimado", continuo a dizer enquanto, os herbicidas forem quase mais baratos do que um garrafão de água, e continuarem a vender-se um pouco por todo o lado, o seu uso em vez de descer, é completamente o contrário.
Aqui aplicam herbicidas em todo o lado, em ribeiros, valas, enfim, sem comentários.

Enquanto existe pessoas, que não conseguem sobreviver sem usar estas porcarias, falando no meu caso, já recebi á cerca de 15 dias, a documentação e já tenho o meu terreno certificado como biológico.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mai 2018 às 19:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este ano, como choveu muito, e o crescimento das ervas é muito maior, pelo que tenho visto as pessoas tem abusado do uso de herbicidas, ainda hoje vi um olival tradicional, com mais de 1 hectare completamente "queimado", continuo a dizer enquanto, os herbicidas forem quase mais baratos do que um garrafão de água, e continuarem a vender-se um pouco por todo o lado, o seu uso em vez de descer, é completamente o contrário.
> Aqui aplicam herbicidas em todo o lado, em ribeiros, valas, enfim, sem comentários.
> 
> Enquanto existe pessoas, que não conseguem sobreviver sem usar estas porcarias, falando no meu caso, já recebi á cerca de 15 dias, a documentação e já tenho o meu terreno certificado como biológico.


Concordo em absoluto, as pessoas têm de deixar de usar as porcarias dos herbicidas, aqui à volta da minha casa, a erva está amarela/ queimada devido ao uso dos mesmos.
Infelizmente é muito difícil de convencer as pessoas mais velhas de abolir os herbicidas, já disse isso por exemplo ao meu pai, mas ele insiste em usar, expliquei os malefícios que pode trazer, mas não me deu ouvidos, enfim isto devia ser erradicado do mercado, só assim se acabava de vez como o seu uso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 20:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo em absoluto, as pessoas têm de deixar de usar as porcarias dos herbicidas, aqui à volta da minha casa, a erva está amarela/ queimada devido ao uso dos mesmos.
> Infelizmente é muito difícil de convencer as pessoas mais velhas de abolir os herbicidas, já disse isso por exemplo ao meu pai, mas ele insiste em usar, expliquei os malefícios que pode trazer, mas não me deu ouvidos, enfim isto devia ser erradicado do mercado, só assim se acabava de vez como o seu uso.



Concordo em pleno contigo, o meu pai também pensava o mesmo, está na faixa estária dos 60 anos, e toda a vida usou herbicidas e fungicidas, até que á 4 anos atrás consegui que ele deixasse esse maldito vício, mas com muito custo e sacrificio, e posso dizer que hoje em dia, lhe faz falta nenhuma, e mim sequer nunca me fez falta nenhuma porque nunca quis usar isso.
Isto para dizer que hoje em dia estou a gerir cerca 2 hectares, sem usar sequer uma gota de herbicida, aliás para mim, este ano é óptimo, porque como existe muita erva é sinónimo, de muita palha para empalhamento, e que serve também para "alimentar" o solo.
Era mesmo muito bom que ablissem de vez os herbicidas pelo menos para escala familiar, pois os grandes produtores logo iriam começar a "choradinha" do costume, tenho aqui um vizinho que aplica herbicidas ou fungicidas 2 vezes por semana, isto quando ele tem tractor com corta-mato.
Eu só de sentir o cheiro da erva queimada até me dá alergia, o meu tio teima em aplicar no seu quintal de 50 m2, num pulverizador de 10 litros, e coloca logo um frasco completo de 1 litro de glifosato e ainda mistura com ácido muriático, isto passando 2 dias, fica logo muito mal disposto quando vem á rua, até com pontadas no peito, eu já lhe falei nos malefícios, mas ele não acredita.
Eu nem sei como é que as pessoas usam o herbicida, em todo o redor de casa, e até mesmo á entrada da porta de casa.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mai 2018 às 20:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo em pleno contigo, o meu pai também pensava o mesmo, está na faixa estária dos 60 anos, e toda a vida usou herbicidas e fungicidas, até que á 4 anos atrás consegui que ele deixasse esse maldito vício, mas com muito custo e sacrificio, e posso dizer que hoje em dia, lhe faz falta nenhuma, e mim sequer nunca me fez falta nenhuma porque nunca quis usar isso.
> Isto para dizer que hoje em dia estou a gerir cerca 2 hectares, sem usar sequer uma gota de herbicida, aliás para mim, este ano é óptimo, porque como existe muita erva é sinónimo, de muita palha para empalhamento, e que serve também para "alimentar" o solo.
> Era mesmo muito bom que ablissem de vez os herbicidas pelo menos para escala familiar, pois os grandes produtores logo iriam começar a "choradinha" do costume, tenho aqui um vizinho que aplica herbicidas ou fungicidas 2 vezes por semana, isto quando ele tem tractor com corta-mato.
> Eu só de sentir o cheiro da erva queimada até me dá alergia, o meu tio teima em aplicar no seu quintal de 50 m2, num pulverizador de 10 litros, e coloca logo um frasco completo de 1 litro de glifosato e ainda mistura com ácido muriático, isto passando 2 dias, fica logo muito mal disposto quando vem á rua, até com pontadas no peito, eu já lhe falei nos malefícios, mas ele não acredita.
> Eu nem sei como é que as pessoas usam o herbicida, em todo o redor de casa, e até mesmo á entrada da porta de casa.


Enquanto estes produtos continuarem à venda, a única coisa que podemos fazer é tentar mudar a mentalidade das pessoas, o que nem sempre é fácil.
O meu pai, é uma pessoa teimosa pelo que não é fácil mudar—lhe a mentalidade, mas ainda tenho esperança que o convença a acabar de vez com o uso dos herbicidas, não só por uma questão de saúde mas também por uma questão ambiental.
Ainda hoje passei aqui por uns terrenos onde a erva está completamente amarela/ queimada enfim, se amanhã me lembrar  tiro umas fotos e posto aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 20:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enquanto estes produtos continuarem à venda, a única coisa que podemos fazer é tentar mudar a mentalidade das pessoas, o que nem sempre é fácil.
> O meu pai, é uma pessoa teimosa pelo que não é fácil mudar—lhe a mentalidade, mas ainda tenho esperança que o convença a acabar de vez com o uso dos herbicidas, não só por uma questão de saúde mas também por uma questão ambiental.
> Ainda hoje passei aqui por uns terrenos onde a erva está completamente amarela/ queimada, se amanhã me lembrar  tiro umas fotos e posto aqui.



Olha que o meu também é muito teimoso, e eu lá lhe consegui dar a volta, e nos dias que correm mais depressa se encontra terrenos totalmente dizimado pelo glifosato, do que se encontra uma mulher bonita, e fiel.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mai 2018 às 21:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha que o meu também é muito teimoso, e eu lá lhe consegui dar a volta, e nos dias que correm mais depressa se encontra terrenos totalmente dizimado pelo glifosato, do que se encontra uma mulher bonita, e fiel.


O meu ainda não consegui, nem sei se vou conseguir, pois ele é mesmo muito teimoso, e depois algumas pessoas mais velhas têm a mania que elas é que sabem tudo e nós nada.
Ainda há uns dias andou aqui a espalhar glifosato pois a erva já estava muito grande, enfim em vez de a cortar continua com a mania de usar herbicidas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 21:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> O meu ainda não consegui, nem sei se vou conseguir, pois ele é mesmo muito teimoso, e depois algumas pessoas mais velhas têm a mania que elas é que sabem tudo e nós nada.
> Ainda há uns dias andou aqui a espalhar glifosato pois a erva já estava muito grande, enfim em vez de a cortar continua com a mania de usar herbicidas.



Mas a parte pior de aplicar herbicidas é que quando ela já está grande demais, e caso já não chova muito mais, a erva já não apodrece, o que pode ser uma boa fonte para alimentar um incendio, principalmente quando é perto de habitações.
Neste momento a minha melhor amiga é a roçadora.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mai 2018 às 21:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas a parte pior de aplicar herbicidas é que quando ela já está grande demais, e caso já não chova muito mais, a erva já não apodrece, o que pode ser uma boa fonte para alimentar um incendio, principalmente quando é perto de habitações.
> Neste momento a minha melhor amiga é a roçadora.


Pois é melhor usar a roçadora e cortar, do que andar com estas porcarias que só trazem malefícios à saúde e ao ambiente.
Pelo que tenho visto, derivado à chuva dos últimos 2 meses as ervas estão muito grandes e algumas pessoas preferem usar os herbicidas do que as cortar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2018 às 22:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é melhor usar a roçadora e cortar, do que andar com estas porcarias que só trazem malefícios à saúde e ao ambiente.
> Pelo que tenho visto, derivado à chuva dos últimos 2 meses as ervas estão muito grandes e algumas pessoas preferem usar os herbicidas do que as cortar.



Isso ou juntar o dinheiro de todas essas péssimas aplicações e adquirir um equipamento destes. A monda térmica começa agora a surgir, é um método que se torna bastante eficaz ao fim de 2 ou 3 aplicações   . De início pode parecer ineficaz porque o calor estimula a germinação das sementes e crescimento das ervas, mas com as aplicações seguintes os resultados tornam-se mais eficazes. Esta história dos herbicidas e dos pesticidas foi do pior que podiam ter inventado para a atividade agrícola e não só, e diziam as gigantes agro-químicas que iam acabar com a fome no mundo e bla bla bla, a fome permanece. A única coisa que eles souberam foi encher a carteira deles, ainda agora esta questão da proibição dos pesticidas neurotóxicos, como não podia deixar de ser está a ser mal vista por essas empresas. Esta história dos biocidas é outra sobre a qual não há grande fiscalização, cada um aplica o que quer e quando quer nem que no dia seguinte venha uma chuvada torrencial.

Quando já saíram "n" estudos relativamente à toxidade do glifosato e a UE ignora a classificação carcinogénia da OMS, algo vai efetivamente mal nestas ideologias e interesses políticos. Mas até a própria OMS parece ser cúmplice, uma vez que não tem tido um papel muito concreto, porque até à data permanece a classificação de "provável carcinogénio". E pronto assim vai o ambiente a bordo de mentalidades atrasadas que pactuam com enriquecimento rápido dessas ricas empresas como bayer, monsanto etc que muito ocultam ao mundo em prol do dinheiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 22:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é melhor usar a roçadora e cortar, do que andar com estas porcarias que só trazem malefícios à saúde e ao ambiente.
> Pelo que tenho visto, derivado à chuva dos últimos 2 meses as ervas estão muito grandes e algumas pessoas preferem usar os herbicidas do que as cortar.



Olha que se formos bem observar tudo ao pormenor, falando no preço do herbicida, e o tempo que demora a sua aplicação, e comparando entre o preço da gasolina, e o mesmo tempo de corte das ervas, não deve de existir grande diferença.
A minha roçadora com o depósito cheia, e tem capacidade para cerca de 800 ml, para cortar só erva dá para mais de 2 horas de trabalho.
E se formo ver o preço da mão de obra, eu faço alguns serviços para pessoa particulares, a 8 euros/hora, sem gasolina, e 10 euros/ hora com tudo incluído, e faço serviço personalizado, pois por vezes pedem-me para esperar que as flores silvestres acabem a floração, ou então simplesmente corto mais cedo em redor das habitações, e só depois limpo o restante terreno, e sei de pessoas que já são reformadas e praticam preços na ordem dos 12 a 15 €/hora, e que já vi trabalhos feitos por essas pessoas, que até dá para deitar as mãos á cabeça.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 22:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isso ou juntar o dinheiro de todas essas péssimas aplicações e adquirir um equipamento destes. A monda térmica começa agora a surgir, é um método que se torna bastante eficaz ao fim de 2 ou 3 aplicações   . De início pode parecer ineficaz porque o calor estimula a germinação das sementes e crescimento das ervas, mas com as aplicações seguintes os resultados tornam-se mais eficazes. Esta história dos herbicidas e dos pesticidas foi do pior que podiam ter inventado para a atividade agrícola e não só, e diziam as gigantes agro-químicas que iam acabar com a fome no mundo e bla bla bla, a fome permanece. A única coisa que eles souberam foi encher a carteira deles, ainda agora esta questão da proibição dos pesticidas como não podia deixar de ser está a ser mal vista por essas empresas. Esta história dos biocidas é outra sobre a qual não há grande fiscalização, cada um aplica o que quer e quando quer nem que no dia seguinte venha uma chuvada torrencial.
> 
> Quando já saíram "n" estudos relativamente à toxidade do glifosato e a UE ignora a classificação carcinogénia da OMS, algo vai efetivamente mal nestas ideologias e interesses políticos. Mas até a própria OMS parece ser cúmplice, uma vez que não tem tido um papel muito concreto, porque até à data permanece a classificação de "provável carcinogénio". E pronto assim vai o ambiente a bordo de mentalidades atrasadas que pactuam com enriquecimento rápido dessas ricas empresas como bayer, monsanto etc que muito ocultam ao mundo em prole do dinheiro.



Sim a monda térmica pode ser uma das alternativas, ao uso dos herbicidas, mas tem algumas desvantagens, como por expemplo a morte de alguns elemento úteis ao solo, como é o caso das minhocas, que agora devido á muita humidade que se encontra no solos, se encontram logo á superfície do solo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 22:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, nunca utilizei.Quando custa em média um equipamento destes?



Também nunca usei, mas este equipamento já é mais sofisticado e moderno, por isso não deve ser muito barato.
O que também se pode adaptar é faz o mesmo trabalho, é usar um maçarico, com botija de gás, o único inconveniente, claro é que temos de empurrar a botija, á medida que vamos trabalhando, claro que isto também só se consegue usar em pequena escala.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mai 2018 às 22:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isso ou juntar o dinheiro de todas essas péssimas aplicações e adquirir um equipamento destes. A monda térmica começa agora a surgir, é um método que se torna bastante eficaz ao fim de 2 ou 3 aplicações   . De início pode parecer ineficaz porque o calor estimula a germinação das sementes e crescimento das ervas, mas com as aplicações seguintes os resultados tornam-se mais eficazes. Esta história dos herbicidas e dos pesticidas foi do pior que podiam ter inventado para a atividade agrícola e não só, e diziam as gigantes agro-químicas que iam acabar com a fome no mundo e bla bla bla, a fome permanece. A única coisa que eles souberam foi encher a carteira deles, ainda agora esta questão da proibição dos pesticidas neurotóxicos, como não podia deixar de ser está a ser mal vista por essas empresas. Esta história dos biocidas é outra sobre a qual não há grande fiscalização, cada um aplica o que quer e quando quer nem que no dia seguinte venha uma chuvada torrencial.
> 
> Quando já saíram "n" estudos relativamente à toxidade do glifosato e a UE ignora a classificação carcinogénia da OMS, algo vai efetivamente mal nestas ideologias e interesses políticos. Mas até a própria OMS parece ser cúmplice, uma vez que não tem tido um papel muito concreto, porque até à data permanece a classificação de "provável carcinogénio". E pronto assim vai o ambiente a bordo de mentalidades atrasadas que pactuam com enriquecimento rápido dessas ricas empresas como bayer, monsanto etc que muito ocultam ao mundo em prol do dinheiro.


Pois nunca utilizei.
Quanto custa em média este equipamento?


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2018 às 22:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois nunca utilizei.
> Quanto custa em média este equipamento?



Nunca usei também porque nunca tive grandes necessidades de secar ervas, mas já especulei preços há uns tempos, e há maquinetas desde 330 a 720 e mais, dependendo do tipo de utilização que se queira. Vou ver se encontro a página onde vi isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2018 às 22:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois nunca utilizei.
> Quanto custa em média este equipamento?









http://fialhostore.com/images/7217/products/534_1_20160516163033_img_b.jpg

Este custa 720 €, e é um bocado diferente do outro queimador.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2018 às 22:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> http://fialhostore.com/images/7217/products/534_1_20160516163033_img_b.jpg
> 
> Este custa 720 €, e é um bocado diferente do outro queimador.



Sim acho que foi nesta página que vi. Estes mais baratos fazem quase o mesmo efeito que um maçarico sim, embora me pareçam mais funcionais. Agora eu acho que tinha visto alguns a vapor, mas também já não sei deles .


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2018 às 21:28)

Uma bela raíz secundária,á superfície, de acelga selvagem, com 1,10 m de comprimento, para se alimentar do estrume presente numa caldeira de uma nogueira.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Boas, 

Conseguem me identificar que árvore é esta? Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jun 2018 às 00:30)

tem cara de nogueira


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2018 às 00:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Conseguem me identificar que árvore é esta? Obrigado pela ajuda.


É uma nogueira!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2018 às 08:18)

Obrigado a ambos.


----------



## Cinza (4 Jun 2018 às 09:49)

Alguém quer um super limão? 
P.S. Não é de minha casa encontrei num passeio a pé que fiz por perto.












Já agora para completar o achado pesa 1.242g


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jun 2018 às 14:35)

*Universidade de Aveiro pode ter descoberto a cura para o cancro do kiwi*
Portugal é o 11.º produtor mundial de kiwis, exportando mais de metade da sua produção, pelo que esta notícia é bastante relevante para o sector: investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro descobriram um tratamento mais eficaz para o chamado cancro do kiwi.





A doença do chamado cancro do kiwi começa por provocar pintas amarelas nas folhas, depois espalha-se pelo resto do organismo e pode levar à sua morte.
 11 de junho de 2018 às 13:48


A doença do chamado cancro do kiwi é induzida pela bactéria Pseudomonas Synrigae Actinidae (PSA), que começa por provocar pintas amarelas nas folhas, depois espalha-se pelo resto do organismo da planta e pode levar à sua morte.

Mas eis que investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) utilizaram um novo método para eliminar esta doença, "sem efeitos secundários para a planta, pelo que se conseguiu apurar até agora no trabalho de investigação realizado", anunciou a UA, em comunicado.

Trata-se de uma doença que os kiwicultores portugueses já conhecem há cerca de 20 anos.

"Quando aparecem os primeiros sinais, aplicam um tratamento à base de óxido de cobre que é o tratamento mais frequentemente aplicado em Portugal e nos outros países produtores de kiwi, mas que não tem sido suficiente para controlar a praga", garante a UA, alertando para o facto de o uso do óxido de cobre ter vários problemas associados: "a sua toxicidade acumula-se no ambiente e pode não eliminar totalmente o cancro do kiwi, dado que há bactérias que conseguem desenvolver resistência a este tratamento", explicou.

O trabalho deste grupo de investigação da UA, em parceria com a Associação Portuguesa de Kiwicultores (APK), que está sediada em Santa Maria da Feira, "partiu do já conhecido efeito antimicrobiano das porfirinas que tem vindo a ser estudado por este grupo de investigadores em efluentes líquidos".

Mas esta investigação está longe de concluída, pelo que não é certo que a UA tenha descoberto a cura para o cancro do kiwi. "O próximo passo na investigação será a aplicação da nova formulação em plantas infectadas (in vivo) e, depois, testes no campo. Por outro lado, serão necessários ainda estudos de intervalo de segurança, entre outros, para verificação de eventuais efeitos em pessoas e animais", esclareceu.

Segundo a APK, Portugal é o 11.º produtor mundial de kiwis, tendo no ano passado exportado mais de metade da sua produção. Aliás, desde há seis anos que vendemos mais kiwis para fora do que importamos - em 2017, o país exportou 16.272 mil toneladas, no valor de 19,5 milhões de euros, de um total de 28 mil toneladas de kiwis produzidos, e importou 9.326 toneladas por 14 milhões de euros.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...a-o-cancro-do-kiwi?ref=HP_DestaquesPrincipais


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 13:19)

O nosso país não valoriza esta riqueza tão antiga.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2018 às 16:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O nosso país não valoriza esta riqueza tão antiga.


Se não forem destruídas, apenas transplantadas, tudo bem.
É mais um negócio em franca expansão, aqui bem perto (Quinta do Anjo), existe um terreno cheio de oliveiras todas preparadas para vender (podadas, ramas e raízes), e o cartaz diz oliveiras centenárias para venda, se são centenárias ou não, não sei.
E uma pequena pesquisa na net são ás dezenas de anúncios. E já agora deixo aqui esta notícia do jornal Público de 2006 e que explica os perigos destas práticas:

*"Olival da CEE" pode levar à extinção de oliveiras centenárias*
_CARLOS DIAS 
6 de Agosto de 2006, 0:00

Os agricultores espanhóis proprietários de explorações no Alentejo estão a substituir árvores centenárias por novos olivais, uma prática subsidiada pela União Europeia que no limite pode levar à extinção dos espécimes mais antigos. Mas também há na região quem combata esta tendência, como um agricultor de Moura que só à sua conta já salvou do fogo cerca de dez mil oliveiras, algumas com 800 anos, que agora embelezam campos de golfe no Algarve e jardins em França

Na freguesia de Póvoa de S. Miguel, concelho de Moura, a poucas centenas de metros da albufeira de Alqueva, foi recentemente instalado um viveiro de oliveiras oriundas de explorações onde árvores centenárias deram lugar ao "olival da CEE", designação local que identifica as plantações feitas por agricultores espanhóis.Foi a alternativa descortinada por Paulo Tiago, proprietário do viveiro, para salvar do fogo milhares de árvores com centenas de anos e assegurar ao mesmo tempo a sua própria sobrevivência, depois de ter passado por uma exploração sem viabilidade financeira. Com esta iniciativa, o empresário já transplantou para parques e jardins públicos e privados em França e na região de Lisboa, mas sobretudo para campos de golfe no Algarve, cerca de 6500 oliveiras.
Os arquitectos e engenheiros paisagistas "têm sido os meus maiores aliados" na consolidação da empresa, ao exigirem nos projectos que elaboram árvores adultas, refere Paulo Tiago. Há seis anos que tenta manter "sem ajuda de ninguém"o seu viveiro de árvores transplantadas, acima de tudo por gostar natureza. "Faz-me pena ver reduzidas a lenha espécies centenárias", na sua esmagadora maioria provenientes das explorações agrícolas adquiridas por agricultores espanhóis. 
Depois de várias peripécias burocráticas para obter o licenciamento, há pouco tempo conseguiu finalmente instalar o seu viveiro, onde tem cerca de 3.400 oliveiras, algumas laranjeiras e romãzeiras, que recolheu de várias explorações agrícolas "limpas" para plantio de novos olivais. 

Negócio de milhões. Quem circula na estrada municipal que liga Póvoa de S. Miguel a Mourão pode observar, alinhadas dos dois lados da via e ao longo de centenas de metros, milhares de oliveiras com idades entre os 100 e os 800 anos. Depois de transplantadas do seu local de origem, as árvores são colocadas numa vala com alguma profundidade e fertilizadas com uma espécie de estrume formado apenas por folhagem de azeitona recolhida nas cooperativas produtoras de azeite da região. 
Só no mês de Junho, foram enviadas cerca de quatro mil árvores para vários campos de golfe algarvios, urbanizações em Oeiras e para França. Desde que iniciou o negócio, Paulo Tiago já recuperou cerca de dez mil árvores, na sua esmagadora maioria oliveiras. "Só dois clientes no Algarve levaram 5.300", conta. 
O agricultor lamenta ainda assim a falta de meios, que o impediu, por exemplo, de chegar a tempo de salvar uma oliveira com mais de mil anos que foi buscar a Serpa. "Para evitar a sua destruição, pedi que a poupassem que eu me comprometeria a ir buscá-la", explica Paulo Tiago. Mas como era um exemplar de grande porte - pesava à volta de tonelada e meia -, só com equipamento adequado podia movimentá-la. E quando o equipamento chegou, a árvore já estava morta. Mesmo assim está colocada junto à entrada principal do viveiro, " para que todos possam aperceber-se do que significa sacrificar árvores mais velhas que Portugal".
Paulo Tiago já movimentou com o seu negócio à volta de 100 mil euros. O seu preço varia entre os 50 euros para árvores com 40 centímetros de diâmetro no caule e os 3000 euros para os exemplares de grande porte, com um diâmetro entre os cinco e os seis metros. 
O agricultor adverte ainda para o negócio que está a ser feito em Espanha com o transplante de árvores de montado. O custo de um sobreiro transplantado ascende aos 24 mil euros e há cada vez mais gente interessada em obter este tipo de árvores autóctones nos mais diversos países da Europa. _


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 17:36)

Thomar disse:


> Se não forem destruídas, apenas transplantadas, tudo bem.
> É mais um negócio em franca expansão, aqui bem perto (Quinta do Anjo), existe um terreno cheio de oliveiras todas preparadas para vender (podadas, ramas e raízes), e o cartaz diz oliveiras centenárias para venda, se são centenárias ou não, não sei.
> E uma pequena pesquisa na net são ás dezenas de anúncios. E já agora deixo aqui esta notícia do jornal Público de 2006 e que explica os perigos destas práticas:
> 
> ...



Uma oliveira seja ela centenária ou milenar, o seu trasnplante é sempre um verdadeiro choque, eu falo por mim, prefiro comprar as árvores pequenas, prinicpalmente as oliveiras, até porque ao fim de 5 ou 6 anos a árovore já está a iniciar a produção.
Mas sim de facto é um negócio em expansão, e extremamente lucrativo, no OLX, existem dezenas de anúnicios sobre o assunto.

Os olivais super intensivos, levam ao arranque de outras árvores adultas, como acontece por vezes de oliveiras e afarrobeiras.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2018 às 17:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma oliveira seja ela centenária ou milenar, o seu trasnplante é sempre um verdadeiro choque, eu falo por mim, prefiro comprar as árvores pequenas, prinicpalmente as oliveiras, até porque ao fim de 5 ou 6 anos a árovore já está a iniciar a produção.
> Mas sim de facto é um negócio em expansão, e extremamente lucrativo, no OLX, existem dezenas de anúnicios sobre o assunto.
> 
> Os olivais super intensivos, levam ao arranque de outras árvores adultas, como acontece por vezes de oliveiras e afarrobeiras.


Sim, concordo contigo, apenas quis dizer que era um mal menor a transplantação.
Então este ano com a loucura da urgência da limpeza dos terrenos, onde é tudo "limpo" (leia-se arrancado tudo a eito) foram milhares de árvores arrancadas, cortadas.
Aqui a 100 metros de casa numa propriedade foram arrancadas amendoeiras adultas por causa da limpeza de terrenos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

Thomar disse:


> Sim, concordo contigo, apenas quis dizer que era um mal menor a transplantação.
> Então este ano com a loucura da urgência da limpeza dos terrenos, onde é tudo "limpo" (leia-se arrancado tudo a eito) foram milhares de árvores arrancadas, cortadas.
> Aqui a 100 metros de casa numa propriedade foram arrancadas amendoeiras adultas por causa da limpeza de terrenos...



É verdade por aqui também se passou uns casos, devido á febre das limpezas daqueles, como se costuma dizer que nem lembram ao diabo.
Nem sei onde é que essas pessoas ouviram dizer que para se limpar os terrenos tinham de se abater as ávores todas e só ficar a terra.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2018 às 19:43)

o medo das coimas , o estado foi com tudo e para não arriscar os proprietários abateram tudo


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jun 2018 às 20:02)

camrov8 disse:


> o medo das coimas , o estado foi com tudo e para não arriscar os proprietários abateram tudo


Não tem nada a ver com os incêndios! Isto já se passa à muito tempo! Estas oliveiras milenares são vendidas por fortunas e muitas vezes para fora! Porque é que falas sem saber?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 21:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não tem nada a ver com os incêndios! Isto já se passa à muito tempo! Estas oliveiras milenares são vendidas por fortunas e muitas vezes para fora! Porque é que falas sem saber?



Parece-me que ele se estava a referir sobre a tal lei das limpezas, e sim de facto o comércio de oliveiras antigas já não é de agora, mas talvez esteja actualmente mais intenso.


----------



## KarluZ (25 Jun 2018 às 18:02)

Pesticidas

Young inventor’s sticky pesticides could benefit the environment
A 27-year-old graduate student from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology has found a solution to this problem: He’s invented a way of making pesticides stickier, so farmers can use far less.
https://world.wng.org/2018/05/sticky_solution


----------



## KarluZ (27 Jun 2018 às 22:15)

Agrotech

Drones na agricultura: por que vale a pena investir nessa tecnologia?
https://sfagro.uol.com.br/drones-na-agricultura-tecnologia/


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2018 às 10:43)

Este ano o almeirão está soberbo, com quase 2 metros de altura, devido ás boas chuvadas, muito trabalho para as abelhas, para no mínimo 1 mes e meio, o alho-frances também ajuda todo o tipo de polinizadores, bem como os oregãos, e as silvas.

A facélia também já está a acabar a floração, já está a começar a desenvolver a semente para depois aproveitar para o próximo ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:50)

*Produção nacional de batata em risco de ser afetada pela traça da Guatemala*
Jornal Económico com Lusa
20:11
*“É uma praga devastadora a nível dos tubérculos, nos campos como em armazém. Destrói as culturas quase por inteiro e, por esse motivo, nós estamos muito preocupados porque esta situação poderá levar a efeitos económicos muito graves […]. Uma das nossas principais lutas é que, se a praga entrar [em Portugal], possa haver alguma compensação para os produtores e armazenistas”, disse Sandra Pereira, em declarações à Lusa.*
*... http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...de-ser-afetada-pela-traca-da-guatemala-329680*


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jul 2018 às 22:31)

meu deus esta cada vez pior, os pinheiros com nematodo, os citrinos afectados a mosca do mediterrâneo a atacar tudo, ainda bem que foi agora a ultima grande praga da batata deixou milhões a fome na Irlanda e a fugir para os estates e não esquecer as palmeiras que estão a ir uma a uma


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2018 às 22:45)

camrov8 disse:


> meu deus esta cada vez pior, os pinheiros com nematodo, os citrinos afectados a mosca do mediterrâneo a atacar tudo, ainda bem que foi agora a ultima grande praga da batata deixou milhões a fome na Irlanda e a fugir para os estates e não esquecer as palmeiras que estão a ir uma a uma



Num Mundo cada vez mais globalizado em que as mercadorias hoje estão aqui amanha estão do outro lado do Mundo e vice-versa o risco de disseminação de doenças, pragas, ou invasões biológicas é cada vez mais uma ameaça bem real.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2018 às 21:46)

Estive hoje presente neste seminário, onde se debateu principalmente o uso racional da água na agricultura, tendo com factor importante o uso das tecnologias, como factor chave.
Estiveram presentes cerca de 30 pessoas, o que para o municipio de Torres Novas já é muito positivo.
Ficaram também muitas boas ideias, como principalemente fazer omáximo de proveito das águas pluviais, e o seu máximo de retenção, pricipalmente nos nosso solos, e tembém as melhores maneiras de evitar a sua erosão.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jul 2018 às 22:16)

existem muitas técnicas vi uma quando estive em marrocos eles fazem pequenos montes de terra a volta do campo assim a água da chuva não escorre e fica no solo


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2018 às 07:08)

Queria também salientar que no seminário das alterações climáticas, os vários gráficos referentes ás temperaturas e humidade reletiva na apresentações durante a sessão pelos engenheiros foram retirados da página de meteorologia amadora http://www.meteoabrantes.info/ da qual foi uma plataforma bastante elogiada, pricipalmente por conter uma base de dados com registos dos últimos 18 anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2018 às 22:05)

Fotos do acidente com um trator que hoje provocou a morte a um homem de 75 anos.

O acidente teve lugar na Carvalha, concelho de Oliveira do Hospital.
#CentroTV

Fotos: D.R.



Este tipo de acidentes fatais, podiam ser evitados, com o uso do arco de Santo António, que neste caso como se pode ver nas fotos, ele até está lá, mas está rebaixado, este tipo de protecção não deveria sequer ficar assim recolhido, ou seja, já de fábrica deveria de dar para usar na forma vertical.
Outra coisa que nós agricultores, temo o hábito é de facilitar, mas nunca se deve, seja com qulquer tipo de máquina, desde as moto-roçadoras, motoserras, ou até mesmo os tractores, e outras coisa sempre que possível deveríamos estar sempre acompanhados por outra pessoa, principalmente em terrenos isolados, longe de povoações.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jul 2018 às 23:27)

a cena dos tractores acontece por todo o país de norte a sul, basta dizer que nem carta se tem de ter se for conduzido sempre em terreno privado


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 12:25)

Por aqui os roubos de cortiça continuam, como já vem sendo habitual todos os anos, desta vez calhou-me a mim, foram cerca de uns 15 sobreiros, alguns deles tinham quase 3 dedos de espessura de cortiça, e aos meus vizinhos aconteceu o mesmo, assim por alto foram no total mais de uma centena, e ainda se deram ao trabalho de abrir caminho pelo meio das silvas, com roçadora e disco.
Pressumo que devam voltar ao local do crime novamente, pois abriram mais caminhos, com sobreiros ainda com cortiça por tirar.
O meu prejuízo foi acima de 600 euros.
Já lá fui tirar fotografias, e agora segue queixa para a GNR, não deve ser muito dificil de descobrir quem foi, pois ainda á 2 meses, apareceu-me aqui um tipo a dizer que comprava cortiça, e deixou o cartão, foi nessa mesma altura que ele próximo disse que tinha já andado a ver que existam aqui nos arredores.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2018 às 14:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui os roubos de cortiça continuam, como já vem sendo habitual todos os anos, desta vez calhou-me a mim, foram cerca de uns 15 sobreiros, alguns deles tinham quase 3 dedos de espessura de cortiça, e aos meus vizinhos aconteceu o mesmo, assim por alto foram no total mais de uma centena, e ainda se deram ao trabalho de abrir caminho pelo meio das silvas, com roçadora e disco.
> Pressumo que devam voltar ao local do crime novamente, pois abriram mais caminhos, com sobreiros ainda com cortiça por tirar.
> O meu prejuízo foi acima de 600 euros.
> Já lá fui tirar fotografias, e agora segue queixa para a GNR, não deve ser muito dificil de descobrir quem foi, pois ainda á 2 meses, apareceu-me aqui um tipo a dizer que comprava cortiça, e deixou o cartão, foi nessa mesma altura que ele próximo disse que tinha já andado a ver que existam aqui nos arredores.



Espero que pelo menos não te tenham causado danos aos sobreiros, coisa que por vezes acontece. 

Na zona de Benavente/Coruche para além da cortiça há também roubo de pinhas... Tento apanhar as pinhas logo no primeiro dia em que é legalmente possível, até ver tenho tido sorte.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 15:06)

MSantos disse:


> Espero que pelo menos não te tenham causado danos aos sobreiros, coisa que por vezes acontece.
> 
> Na zona de Benavente/Coruche para além da cortiça há também roubo de pinhas... Tento apanhar as pinhas logo no primeiro dia em que é legalmente possível, até ver tenho tido sorte.



Só por curiosidade existe um prazo legal para apanhar as pinhas?


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2018 às 15:27)

remember disse:


> Só por curiosidade existe um prazo legal para apanhar as pinhas?



Sim, para as pinhas de pinheiro-manso, quando apanhadas na árvore ainda fechadas com o objectivo de extrair e comercializar pinhões. 

Na maioria dos anos o período de colheita de pinha vai de 1 de Dezembro a 31 de Março, no entanto este período pode ser alterado.

Para pinhas abertas apanhadas no solo, para acender a lareira não existe qualquer legislação.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 15:31)

Obrigado, sempre a aprender


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 16:31)

MSantos disse:


> Espero que pelo menos não te tenham causado danos aos sobreiros, coisa que por vezes acontece.
> 
> Na zona de Benavente/Coruche para além da cortiça há também roubo de pinhas... Tento apanhar as pinhas logo no primeiro dia em que é legalmente possível, até ver tenho tido sorte.



Os meu sobreiros por acaso não estão muito danificados, mas vi outros dos vizinhos, em que apenas tirar pedaços de cortiça dos troncos, e não aconteceu apenas a um sobreiro, estão vários assim na mesma situação.
E nem se dão ao trabalho sequer de marcar os sobreiros, com o ano no tronco.
Tiraram também a cortiça a vários sobreiros que tinham sido já descortiçados á menos de 4 anos, e outros que nem tinham sequer diametro de tronco para ser retirada.
E depois como a fartura já era tanta ainda deixaram para trás pedaços de cortiça com mais de 4 quilos, esses peçaços, trouxe-os agora para colocar em cima da colmeias, por causa do calor que aí vem.


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 16:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os meu sobreiros por acaso não estão muito danificados, mas vi outros dos vizinhos, em que apenas tirar pedaços de cortiça dos troncos, e não aconteceu apenas a um sobreiro, estão vários assim na mesma situação.
> E nem se dão ao trabalho sequer de marcar os sobreiros, com o ano no tronco.
> Tiraram também a cortiça a vários sobreiros que tinham sido já descortiçados á menos de 4 anos, e outros que nem tinham sequer diametro de tronco para ser retirada.
> E depois como a fartura já era tanta ainda deixaram para trás pedaços de cortiça com mais de 4 quilos, esses peçaços, trouxe-os agora para colocar em cima da colmeias, por causa do calor que aí vem.



Isto sinceramente... a roubarem o que dá tanto trabalho aos outros!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 16:47)

remember disse:


> Isto sinceramente... a roubarem o que dá tanto trabalho aos outros!



É verdade e ficam este sobreiros localizados a pouco mais de 500 metros de uma povoação, e onde os ladrões andaram várias horas com roçadora e disco, e ninguém viu nada, como é o costume nestas situações.
A cortiça que foi levada também não foi num só dia, nem numa só carrada.
Mas o que mais me revolta é que esse fulano que estava interessado em comprar cortiça, disse, que os locais eram de dificil acesso, e que não poderia pagar praticamente nada aos seus donos, e não é que em pouco tempo, o mesmo terreno ficou logo com caminhos logo aberto por dentro do mato, para retirarem a cortiça.
Eu quando oiço algum barulho, seja ele de tractor, ou roçadoras, vou logo espreitar sem é algum vizinho, e do se trata.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2018 às 17:50)

*Colónias de morcegos ajudam a combater pragas em Alqueva*
[Fonte: Vida Rural]

A EDIA está a levar a cabo um projeto piloto que pretende combater as pragas na região de Alqueva com recurso à fixação de colónias de morcegos em algumas herdades.

De acordo com a entidade responsável pela gestão das infraestruturas de Alqueva, “o morcego, sendo um animal insetívoro, afigura-se como um importante aliado do homem no combate biológico aos insetos que, na maior parte das vezes, constituem pragas para as culturas instaladas, nomeadamente os mosquitos e a traça da azeitona, entre outros.”

Assim, a EDIA está a instalar caixas especialmente concebidas para refúgio dos morcegos em árvores que permitem criar as condições para que uma colónia de morcegos as ocupe e, a partir daí, aproveitar a voracidade destes animais para um combate efetivo às pragas nas culturas.

“Cada morcego da espécie que ocupa estas caixas, pesa em média 6 gr e consome por noite metade do seu peso em insetos. E se tivermos em conta que uma só caixa pode albergar cerca de 200 morcegos, então poderemos dizer que cada caixa de morcegos será responsável pela dizimação de 7 milhões e 200 mil mosquitos por mês, ou 3 milhões e 600 mil traças da oliveira. Ou seja, num mês, uma só caixa, pode representar uma captura de 18 quilos de insetos”, explica ainda a EDIA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:14)

Esta onda de calor provocou perdas a 100% na vinha em algumas zonas do país. O Alentejo é das mais afectadas...

http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...o-alentejo?ref=HP_DestaquesdebaixoEconomistas


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 11:45)

*Physalis Peruviana:* link para que possa realizar o registo para a campanha de 2018. 

https://goo.gl/forms/iCnipP7R4g42Gkhl2


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 19:49)

*Chuvas pouco ajudarão as plantações ressequidas da Europa*
As chuvas nos campos de cereais e beterraba da Europa esta semana podem ser de pouca ajuda para as plantações prejudicadas pelo calor escaldante e pela seca.
... http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/merc...sequidas-da-europa?ref=HP_DestaquesPrincipais


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2018 às 19:25)

Boas

Alguém sabe me dizer qual é a perspectiva da produção da castanha neste ano?
Passei ontem por um castanheiro com muito bom aspecto, foi nos arredores de Mafra - cota 200 mts. Tinha muitos "ouriços" .


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2018 às 23:35)

*Portugueses cada vez mais ‘bio’*
18.08.2018  

*Aumento da procura de produtos biológicos leva cada vez mais hipermercados a criar linhas de marca branca para rentabilizar a tendência*
CRISTINA BERNARDO SILVA

O consumo de alimentos biológicos em Portugal está em franco crescimento, e a tendência não passa despercebida às grandes cadeias de distribuição, que têm lançado continuamente novos bio de marca branca, sejam frescos ou processados. A aposta comercial é suportada pelos últimos números. Mostra um estudo do Centro de Estudos Aplicados da Católica Lisbon School of Business & Economics (realizado em parceria com a Associação Nacional para a Indústria da Proteção das Plantas) que, se dependesse apenas da vontade dos portugueses — sem olhar a preço ou disponibilidade —, 65% consumiriam exclusivamente alimentos biológicos.
... https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2018-08-18-Portugueses-cada-vez-mais-bio#gs.sVOG8Ko


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

*Barragem de mais de 10 milhões promete mudar o cultivo da terra em Vila Flor*
Em Freixiel, concelho transmontano de Vila Flor, a construção da barragem destinada ao regadio em Freixiel, onde serão investidos mais de dez milhões de euros, promete mudar o cultivo da terra, mas os agricultores dizem que "peca por tardia".
... http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...rra-em-vila-flor?ref=HP_Destaquestrêsnotícias


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2018 às 23:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Alguém sabe me dizer qual é a perspectiva da produção da castanha neste ano?
> Passei ontem por um castanheiro com muito bom aspecto, foi nos arredores de Mafra - cota 200 mts. Tinha muitos "ouriços" .


Eu creio que as perspetivas são boas, mas também será importante chover em Setembro e Outubro, também sou um grande apreciador de castanhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Ago 2018 às 10:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu creio que as perspetivas são boas, mas também será importante chover em Setembro e Outubro, também sou um grande apreciador de castanhas.



Pois como a primavera foi muita chuvosa, o calor foi irregular, fico na dúvida.
Como conheço um bosque brutal de castanheiros na serra de Sintra(não identifico o sitio), quero saber se este ano vou voltar apanhar uns belos quilos. 
No ano passado foi uma desgraça, também pudera com uma seca brutal daquelas.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2018 às 11:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois como a primavera foi muita chuvosa, o calor foi irregular, fico na dúvida.
> Como conheço um bosque brutal de castanheiros na serra de Sintra(não identifico o sitio), quero saber se este ano vou voltar apanhar uns belos quilos.
> No ano passado foi uma desgraça, também pudera com uma seca brutal daquelas.


O ano passado também apanhei uns quilos aqui, mas a castanha não foi grande coisa devido à seca, este ano como choveu bem deve ser bem melhor, tenho visto já muitos castanheiros carregados.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Ago 2018 às 00:10)

Algo que não se vê todos os dias. 
Uma uva "estrangulada" pelo caule de uma videira:









(Fotos de uma amiga minha)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

*Produção de cereais de inverno deverá aumentar 8%, por causa do bom tempo de julho*
Sónia Bexiga
12:25
*Estas previsões reportam-se aos últimos dias do passado mês de julho. Como tal, ainda não integram potenciais impactos da vaga de calor que atingiu o território continental no início de agosto*





A produção de cereais de outono/inverno deverá aumentar 8% na atual campanha, face à de 2017, em consequência das condições climatéricas favoráveis, avança esta segunda-feira o Instituto Nacional de Estatística (INE).

Em termos meteorológicos, julho foi muito frio e seco, com a temperatura média do ar (21,2º graus centígrados) inferior à normal em cerca de 1º centígrado, tendo sido o julho mais frio dos últimos 30 anos.

Quanto à precipitação, o valor médio de 7,8 milímetros correspondeu a cerca de 57% do valor normal mensal. Foram ainda frequentes as manhãs com céu encoberto ou com nevoeiros, com elevados teores de humidade relativa do ar. Estas condições meteorológicas permitiram a realização com normalidade dos trabalhos agrícolas e favoreceram o desenvolvimento vegetativo das culturas instaladas.

As previsões agrícolas detalham ainda que nas culturas de primavera/verão, se perspetiva um aumento da área de milho para grão, numa subida de 5%, que deverá fixar-se nos 90 mil hectares, situação que já não acontecia desde 2015. No tomate para a indústria, assinala-se um aumento da pressão das doenças criptogâmicas, nomeadamente do míldio, prevendo-se a manutenção do rendimento unitário da campanha passada. Também no arroz a produtividade deverá ser semelhante à do ano anterior. Para a batata de regadio, as colheitas já realizadas apontam para uma produtividade a rondar as 21 toneladas por hectare, 10% inferior à registada em 2017.

Quanto aos pomares e vinhas apresentam um atraso no ciclo vegetativo que varia, consoante as regiões, entre as duas e as três semanas. Na maçã e na pera, as previsões são para reduções do rendimento unitário (com recuos de 5% e 10%, respetivamente), com bastante heterogeneidade na carga de frutos dos pomares. No pêssego estima-se um aumento da produtividade de 5%. Na amêndoa as previsões apontam para uma diminuição de 20% face à campanha anterior, resultado de dificuldades na fase da floração/vingamento do fruto.

Quanto à vinha, perspetiva-se que a produtividade decresça 5% face a 2017.

O INE sublinha que estas previsões agrícolas se reportam aos últimos dias do passado mês de julho. Como tal, ainda não integram potenciais impactos da vaga de calor que atingiu o território continental no início de agosto, nem eventuais consequências do incêndio de Monchique, pelo que poderão ocorrer ajustamentos às atuais previsões no Boletim Mensal de Agricultura e Pescas de agosto (com publicação prevista para setembro).
https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...ntar-8-por-causa-do-bom-tempo-de-julho-346091


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2018 às 20:36)

*“Não vamos estar à espera de nenhum Governo”. Corticeira Amorim quer 50.000 hectares de sobreiros em regadio*


“Não vamos estar à espera de nenhum Governo, isto só depende de nós”, diz o presidente da Corticeira Amorim. E garante, António Amorim, que a empresa quer 50.000 hectares de sobreiros regados por gota-a-gota.

António Amorim, em entrevista à comunicação da AgroGlobal, defende um modelo de produção de sobreiro regado que vai revolucionar a oferta de cortiça em Portugal na próxima década. Isto numa empresa em que as rolhas de cortiça representam cerca de 70% do valor global de vendas, rolhas para vinho, espumantes e bebidas espirituosas, representando cerca de 28% da quantidade de cortiça vendida.

Relembre-se que a 6ª edição da AgroGlobal – Feira das Grandes Culturas, está mesmo a chegar e realiza-se de 5 a 7 de Setembro de 2018, em Valada do Ribatejo. O site agriculturaemar.com vai lá estar, com stand.

“Nós na indústria estamos a desenvolver uma ideia absolutamente inovadora do novo produtor de cortiça, que antecipa o ciclo inicial de produção, dos habituais 25 anos para 8 a 10 anos, com aplicação de rega gota-a-gota nos novos povoamentos, desde a plantação dos sobreiros até à primeira colheita da cortiça”, afirma o presidente da Corticeira Amorim.


*Plantados 50.000 hectares, gota-a-gota, nos próximos 10 anos*
E diz aquele responsável que “ao final da primeira extracção paramos a rega para manter as características da cortiça. É um modelo capaz de revolucionar a oferta de cortiça em Portugal e de dar uma rentabilidade ao produtor florestal que não encontra actualmente no sobreiro. Gostaríamos que nos próximos 10 anos se plantassem 50.000 hectares (7% da área actual de montado) com este sistema, pensamos que é muito promissor, permitindo produzir mais 30 a 35% de cortiça”.

Explica António Amorim que “o futuro do ponto de vista dos mercados e das aplicações é bastante promissor e temos que suportar esse crescimento com um aumento da oferta. A produção florestal tem vindo a perder rentabilidade, porque a taxa de mortalidade nos montados não tem sido substituída por novas plantações e porque a densidade de sobreiros tem reduzido significativamente nas explorações actuais”.

https://www.agroportal.pt/nao-vamos...quer-50-000-hectares-de-sobreiros-em-regadio/


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

Agricultura caseira por aqui.

No início de maio plantei a generalidade das hortícolas.
Na horta tenho atraso dos legumes em geral, tendo agora a produção de tomate no seu auge.
Já lá foi há um mês a produção de alface, aguardo o crescimento da nova alface que meti no final de julho.
Já colhi as 1as meloas, o melão casca de carvalho está bem atrasado.
Os pimentos estão em plena produção, mas em menor quantidade do que o normal.
A beterraba já a colhi e, como a alface, meti mais em julho: ainda está pequena.
Os morangos metido em maio (1ª quinzena) estão em produção mas irregular: já tem muitas ramificações, demasiadas até - aproveitei para que cresçam e para o ano terei a totalidade dos furos do plástico (com rega gota a gota) preenchidos.
As framboesas tiveram um atraso de meio mês; a 1ª "fornada acabou na 2ª semana de julho, os novos pés só na 2ª semana de agosto começaram a produzir; estão agora bem carregadas.
Os mirtileiros deram fruto mais pequeno e num curto espaço de tempo.
Os pessegueiros queimaram a flor com o excesso de humidade e apenas uma variedade local ("careca") deu menos de 10 frutos.
A ameixeira também deu menos de 20 frutos.
A macieira "bravo de esmolfe" nada deu - fiz cerca de 20 enxertias e à volta de 12-15 pegaram. Usei cerca de 6 a 7 variedades diferentes, uma delas maçãs com cerca de 6-8 cm de diâmetro que só conheço da zona.
A Feijoa tinha imensa flor aberta no dia 1 de julho - a chuva de 1 e 2 de julho destruiu-as quase na totalidade. Sobram escassos frutos...
A vinha está regular, mas requereu grande cuidado; o calor queimou alguma produção na zona. Como a minha ainda é feita à moda antiga, em ramada, o cacho teve protecção directa do sol. A humidade e a falta de sol entre maio e julho promoveu o crescimento de fungos e outros. Há produtores com algum vinho estragado com isso.


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

Em Várzea da Serra, não se vislumbra grande produção de castanha.

Os soutos foram fortemente afectados com o Freezing Rain do fim de Fevereiro. Principalmente os castanheiros mais antigos e com mais lenha.

Depois, a Primavera húmida fez proliferar a vespa da galha. Numa dúzia de castanheiros que plantei há 4 anos, todos estão infestados.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2018 às 14:55)

Por aqui também os castanheiros vão dar pouca produção.
Nasceram muitas flores mas, com a chuva, elas ficaram presas na árvore e frutificaram poucas.
Uma ou outra parece doente, não sei de haverá por ali alguma infestação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

*Universidade do Minho descobre "espécie de fungo" que pode "evitar uso de pesticidas e químicos" nas maçãs*
29 ago 2018 19:11

Uma equipa de investigadores da Universidade do Minho descobriu uma "nova espécie de fungo", a "Penicililium tunisiense", que pode "ser muito útil" para combater doenças em maçãs, permitindo "evitar o uso de pesticidas e químicos", anunciou esta quarta-feira aquela academia.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...evitar-uso-de-pesticidas-e-quimicos-nas-macas


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2018 às 13:31)

"Hoje deu à costa, em Israel, este animal de origem indubitavelmente portuguesa. Um dos vários que não resistiu à viagem e foi deitado ao mar, em violação da legislação em vigor. Vamos acabar com isto! https://patav.weebly.com/como-ajudar.html"


Até quando é que será que vai continuar este tipo de transporte de animais vivos, que com poucas condições de higiene, viajam por vezes mais de 20 dias dentro de um navio, confinados, em poucos m2.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Set 2018 às 13:38)

já deram muitas reportagens sobre esse assunto mas é tudo ignorado, nós temos de os levar ao matadouro com mil tramites, nem imaginam o que sofrem para serem considerados halal


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2018 às 15:13)

camrov8 disse:


> já deram muitas reportagens sobre esse assunto mas é tudo ignorado, nós temos de os levar ao matadouro com mil tramites, nem imaginam o que sofrem para serem considerados halal



É bem verdade, já li á pouco tempo que este tipo de transporte de animais tinham os dias contados, a RTP1, tem dado muito destaque a este tema nos últimos tempos, e bem.
O que falam logo é que este negócio gera muita riqueza, com milhares de € de lucro, ás grandes pecuárias portugueses, mas nunca nos devemos esquecer, que os animais são seres vivos, e que principalmente muitos deles não aguentam a viagem, e acabam por morrer a bordo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2018 às 14:07)

*Torres Novas | GoFigo promove debate aberto sobre figo torrejano*






Figo pingo de mel vende-se melhor que o figo preto de Torres Novas, afirmam vendedores. Foto: mediotejo.net

O primeiro “Dia Aberto” do Grupo Operacional do Figo – Produção (GoFigo – Produção) decorre este sábado, dia 15 de setembro, em Dordia, A-do-Freire, concelho de Torres Novas. Esta é uma sessão de trabalho prático do Grupo Operacional, que vai ser aberta a todos os interessados.

O Grupo Operacional GoFigo é um consórcio que integra a Rosagro Sociedade Agrícola, o Casal dos Cardos Sociedade Agrícola, Lda, o COTHN – Centro Operacional, o INIAV – Instituto Nacional de Investigação Agrária e Veterinária, o ISA – Instituto Superior de Agronomia da Universidade de Lisboa e a Qualifica. Segundo nota de imprensa, “tem como objetivo revitalizar a economia do figo na região de Torres Novas, nomeadamente, através do aumento da produção e da qualidade do Figo Preto de Torres Novas e Pingo de Mel, por via da alteração e divulgação de práticas agrícolas económica e ambientalmente mais sustentáveis”.

Nas apresentações do “Dia Aberto” será explicado, entre outros, em que consiste e quais objetivos do próprio projeto GoFigo, o que se está a fazer para melhorar a qualidade do Figo Preto de Torres Novas e para a sua qualificação e serão ainda tratadas questões como “para que serve a análise de solos e de folhas da figueira” e “como se analisa a qualidade do figo”.

A sessão tem início pelas 09h00, devendo contar com a abertura de um elemento da Câmara de Torres Novas. Termina pelo meio dia com uma degustação.


http://www.mediotejo.net/torres-novas-gofigo-promove-debate-aberto-sobre-figo-torrejano/


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2018 às 20:23)

Estive esta manhã presente no dia aberto, e apresentação do projecto Go Figo, em Pedrógão, Torres Novas, foi uma excelente iniciativa e apresentação, que teve como "sala de aula", um figueiral tradicional e centenário, em que era conjugado a plantação de figueiras de figo preto de Torres Novas, pingo de mel, e entre elas oliveiras, era uma plantação que era muito utlizada antigamente, e que hoje em dia é cada vez mais raro de ver.
Fiquei também impressionado por ver figueiras em que eram precisas 2 pessoas, para abraçar o tronco.
Este ano com as chuvas mais tardias, a secagem natural do figo, não está a ser fácil, pois está a colheita está atrasada cerca de 1 mes em relação aos anos anteriores.
Estão envolvidos no projecto várias entidades com o INIAV, o Instituto Superior de Agrononia, a Camara Municipal de Torres Novas, e vários produtores a trabahar em conjunto, todos com o mesmo objectivo.


A Serra D'Aire estava presente como pano de fundo do figueiral,






Figo da variedade pingo mel, em diferentes estados de maturação.






Figo preto de Torres Novas, alguns ainda muito atrasados na sua maturação.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2018 às 22:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estive esta manhã presente no dia aberto, e apresentação do projecto Go Figo, em Pedrógão, Torres Novas, foi uma excelente iniciativa e apresentação, que teve como "sala de aula", um figueiral tradicional e centenário, em que era conjugado a plantação de figueiras de figo preto de Torres Novas, pingo de mel, e entre elas oliveiras, era uma plantação que era muito utlizada antigamente, e que hoje em dia é cada vez mais raro de ver.
> Fiquei também impressionado por ver figueiras em que eram precisas 2 pessoas, para abraçar o tronco.
> Este ano com as chuvas mais tardias, a secagem natural do figo, não está a ser fácil, pois está a colheita está atrasada cerca de 1 mes em relação aos anos anteriores.
> Estão envolvidos no projecto várias entidades com o INIAV, o Instituto Superior de Agrononia, a Camara Municipal de Torres Novas, e vários produtores a trabahar em conjunto, todos com o mesmo objectivo.
> ...


O meu fruto favorito!  E que raramente como agora... caríssimos e difíceis de encontrar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2018 às 22:30)

João Pedro disse:


> O meu fruto favorito!  E que raramente como agora... caríssimos e difíceis de encontrar...


O figo pingo de mel raríssimo? Onde?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2018 às 10:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O figo pingo de mel raríssimo? Onde?





João Pedro disse:


> O meu fruto favorito!  E que raramente como agora... caríssimos e difíceis de encontrar...



Temos agora a Feira Nacional do Fruto Seco, no final, do mes, onde se pode ver, e comprar muito bom figo seco, alguns até podes comprar directamente ao produtor.
O figo preto de Torres Novas, é o figo mais doce do mundo, com 30 de brix, ou seja o equivalente a 12 gramas de açucar(2 pacotes do café).
Luis, tu está ainda relativamente perto da zona de Torres Novas, o que faz com que estejas provavelmente vários locais, onde vendem figos.

Fica o convite para quem quiser aparecer por cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 12:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Temos agora a Feira Nacional do Fruto Seco, no final, do mes, onde se pode pode muito bom figo seco, alguns até podes comprar directamente ao produtor.
> O figo preto de Torres Novas, é o figo mais doce do mundo, com 30 de brix, ou seja o equivalente a 12 gramas de açucar(2 pacotes do café).
> Luis, tu está ainda relativamente perto da zona de Torres Novas, o que faz com que estejas provavelmente vários locais, onde vendem figos.
> 
> Fica o convite para quem quiser aparecer por cá.


Eu tenho 2 figueiras pingo de mel da melhor qualidade. As sementes são tão pequenas que nem se sentem...   Nos pretos os meus preferidos são os milheiros pretos.
Pois Torres Novas é a capital nacional dos figos, mas há figueiras de norte a sul do país.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2018 às 12:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho 2 figueiras pingo de mel da melhor qualidade. As sementes são tão pequenas que nem se sentem...   Nos pretos os meus preferidos são os milheiros pretos.
> Pois Torres Novas é a capital nacional dos figos, mas há figueiras de norte a sul do país.



Sim claro que sim, o que faz o figo preto de Torres Novas tão doce, tem a ver com o tipo de solos calcários, e com o micro-clima da Serra D'Aire, principalmente na zona de Pedrógão, aliás, ali é mesmo onde acaba a zona agrícola, e onde começa logo a vegetação típica da serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2018 às 17:16)

Nós aqui usáva-mos o tabuleiro em madeira, para colocar os figos a secarem, no Algarve usam esta éspécie de esteiras, feitas de cana.
Agora hoje em dia podem-se contar pelos dedos as pessoas mais idosas que ainda colocam os figos em tabuleiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2018 às 16:51)

*Plantação de olival superintensivo põe em risco uma das maiores pontes romanas do país*

A estrutura, que é monumento nacional, foi atravessada por um tubo de rega e sujeita a movimentação de terras e a circulação de máquinas pesadas que afectam a sua integridade.

Um dos argumentos a que alguns proprietários ou arrendatários, com explorações na área do regadio do Alqueva, têm recorrido para justificar a destruição de património arqueológico quando procedem à movimentação do solo para plantar culturas intensivas é que os vestígios ou não estavam visíveis, ou então resumiam-se a alguns cacos de cerâmica. Acontece que, em boa parte dos casos, foram arrasados sítios arqueológicos que se encontravam identificados, ou posta em causa a integridade das estruturas, como acontece, neste momento, com a ponte romana que atravessa a ribeira de Odivelas na freguesia de Vila Ruiva, concelho de Cuba.No início do mês, o presidente do município alentejano, João Português foi alertado pelo presidente da União de Freguesias de Vila Ruiva e Albergaria dos Fusos, Raul Amaro, para as obras que decorriam “sem licença junto à ponte romana”. O promotor da plantação de um olival superintensivo, a Herdade das Rosas — Sociedade Agro-Pecuária Unipessoal, Lda, tinha instalado equipamentos para uma rede de rega, fazendo furos em pilares da ponte, e houve tráfego de camiões, algo que está proibido.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/09/17/l...ma-das-maiores-pontes-romanas-do-pais-1844058


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O figo pingo de mel raríssimo? Onde?


Onde é que eu disse que o figo era raríssmo? Eu disse foi que era raro comê-los, porque não aparecem com frequência nos hiper e supermercados onde faço compras... e quando aparecem são tratados como pepitas de ouro...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Temos agora a Feira Nacional do Fruto Seco, no final, do mes, onde se pode ver, e comprar muito bom figo seco, alguns até podes comprar directamente ao produtor.
> O figo preto de Torres Novas, é o figo mais doce do mundo, com 30 de brix, ou seja o equivalente a 12 gramas de açucar(2 pacotes do café).
> Luis, tu está ainda relativamente perto da zona de Torres Novas, o que faz com que estejas provavelmente vários locais, onde vendem figos.
> 
> Fica o convite para quem quiser aparecer por cá.


Mas eu gosto deles é mesmo frescos  Embora também coma os secos pelas festas... mas não é a mesma coisa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Em Viseu, basta ir ao mercado/praça e são aos pontapés.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho 2 figueiras pingo de mel da melhor qualidade. As sementes são tão pequenas que nem se sentem...   Nos pretos os meus preferidos são os milheiros pretos.
> Pois Torres Novas é a capital nacional dos figos, mas há figueiras de norte a sul do país.


Odeio-te... 
Estou a brincar Luís, claro


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Odeio-te...
> Estou a brincar Luís, claro


Se quiseres ramos para enxertar é só dizeres...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Odeio-te...
> Estou a brincar Luís, claro


Se quiseres ramos para enxertar é só dizeres... 


João Pedro disse:


> Onde é que eu disse que o figo era raríssmo? Eu disse foi que era raro comê-los, porque não aparecem com frequência nos hiper e supermercados onde faço compras... e quando aparecem são tratados como pepitas de ouro...


Desculpa, percebi mal...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se quiseres ramos para enxertar é só dizeres...
> 
> Desculpa, percebi mal...


Não tenho espaço na varanda... males urbanos... 
No worries


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 22:32)

Não sou grande apreciador de figos, mas este ano é bem verdade, que estão atrasados, tenho 4 figueiras aqui ao pé de casa e os figos ainda estão um pouco "verdes", mas alguns já dão para comer.
Está-se aproximar a época do Marmelos também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não sou grande apreciador de figos, mas este ano é bem verdade, que estão atrasados, tenho 4 figueiras aqui ao pé de casa e os figos ainda estão um pouco "verdes"'.
> Está-se aproximar a época do Marmelos também.


Pois está tudo atrasado... mas já apanhei as avelãs.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2018 às 22:39)

Não gosto de figos, tenho 2 figueiras e os melros adoram, @João Pedro  se quiseres juntar-te a eles é só dizeres.   

Prefiro as cerejas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2018 às 22:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não gosto de figos, tenho 2 figueiras e os melros adoram, @João Pedro  se quiseres juntar-te a eles é só dizeres.
> 
> Prefiro as cerejas.


Eu não consigo comer uma cereja... e tenho 3 cerejeiras! Vai tudo para os pássaros.


----------



## rokleon (17 Set 2018 às 22:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois está tudo atrasado... mas já apanhei as avelãs.


Até é relativamente que está "tudo atrasado", tendo em conta o ano meteorológico que temos tido. O verão "chegou" tarde por cá. E vai acabar tarde pelos vistos, como tudo parece indicar. Ou prolongar-se-á uma seca como no ano passado? Isso é que não!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não gosto de figos, tenho 2 figueiras e os melros adoram, @João Pedro  se quiseres juntar-te a eles é só dizeres.
> 
> Prefiro as cerejas.



Também gosto de cerejas, a seguir aos figos são o meu fruto de eleição. Só gosto de coisas caras...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Set 2018 às 22:49)

Por acaso, os pássaros este ano têm-me devorado bem os figos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2018 às 13:06)

É sempre bom recordar, de como era a debulha dos cereais antigamente, e dar os parabéns aos agricultores "teimosos", que ainda cultivam os trigos tradicionais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2018 às 13:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Também gosto de cerejas, a seguir aos figos são o meu fruto de eleição. Só gosto de coisas caras...


Quase a chegar está um fruto que eu adoro que são os dióspiros, quer os moles quer os sem adstringência...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2018 às 17:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quase a chegar está um fruto que eu adoro que são os dióspiros, quer os moles quer os sem adstringência...



Sim, os meus dióspiros, mais um mes e devem de estar no ponto, e este ano promete ser um bom ano para este tipo de fruta.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 22:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quase a chegar está um fruto que eu adoro que são os dióspiros, quer os moles quer os sem adstringência...


O primeiro que comi (ou tentei comer), há muitos anos atrás, não estava maduro...  Acho que tiveram de passar uns bons 20 anos até mudar a minha opinião sobre dióspiros (comi um bom )


----------



## Paelagius (20 Set 2018 às 22:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não sou grande apreciador de figos, mas este ano é bem verdade, que estão atrasados, tenho 4 figueiras aqui ao pé de casa e os figos ainda estão um pouco "verdes", mas alguns já dão para comer.
> Está-se aproximar a época do Marmelos também.



Recordo-me de figos, em Trás-Os-Montes, em fins de Agosto, mas já dava para comer… Pingo de mel, nem vê-los. Não me parece ter havido este ano.



luismeteo3 disse:


> Quase a chegar está um fruto que eu adoro que são os dióspiros, quer os moles quer os sem adstringência...



Era o fruto que mandava por cima da cerca para dar aos gansos…


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 10:30)

João Pedro disse:


> O primeiro que comi (ou tentei comer), há muitos anos atrás, não estava maduro...  Acho que tiveram de passar uns bons 20 anos até mudar a minha opinião sobre dióspiros (comi um bom )


Quando os dióspiros adstringentes ainda não estão bem maduros podem-se congelar e comer como sorvete. A congelação quebra a adstringência.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2018 às 10:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não sou grande apreciador de figos, mas este ano é bem verdade, que estão atrasados, tenho 4 figueiras aqui ao pé de casa e os figos ainda estão um pouco "verdes", mas alguns já dão para comer.
> Está-se aproximar a época do Marmelos também.



Não devemos estranhar se, dentro de algumas décadas, aos figos de S. João começarem a chamar-se figos de S. Martinho  Ai iremos abusar da água-pé com figos 
Como o clima anda todo mudado, basta uma estação alterada para que a época de maturação das frutas atrase ou adiante, conforme os devaneios da tempo.


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2018 às 11:47)

Realmente o clima anda mesmo a modificar com a maturação das frutas... Aqui, pela ilha terceira, os figos chegaram muito mais cedo assim como as uvas e este ano foi especialmente abundante destas duas frutas, pois como foi um ano solarengo, tanto as videiras como figueiras mantiveram-se saudáveis.. 
Os aracás também estão adiantar-se bem... já estão todos praticamente maduros, mas com uma ligeira diferença, são muito mais pequenos que o habitual, penso que devido à falta de chuva que se têm vindo a sentir..


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Um verdadeiro acto bárbaro, foi quem fez isto á machadada, é desolodador para um agricultor, chegar ao terreno e ver as árvores neste estado, depois de tanto trabalho e dedicação.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2018 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um verdadeiro acto bárbaro, foi quem fez isto á machadada, é desolodador para um agricultor, chegar ao terreno e ver as árvores neste estado, depois de tanto trabalho e dedicação.



Vandalismo ou vingança mesquinha... Acto desprezível!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 21:38)

MSantos disse:


> Vandalismo ou vingança mesquinha... Acto desprezível!



É mesmo, a mim parece-me tratar-se de acto talvez de vingança, pois estão mais castanheiros á volta, e só foram "atacados" aqueles, é mais um caso que acaba arquivado, para variar.
O produtor fala em prejuízos na ordem dos 50 mil euros, ainda por cima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 21:59)

*O herbicida global da Monsanto prejudica as abelhas, segundo pesquisa*
O glifosato - o pesticida mais usado de todos os tempos - danifica as boas bactérias nas entranhas das abelhas, tornando-as mais propensas a infecções mortais







O herbicida mais utilizado no mundo danifica as bactérias benéficas nas entranhas das abelhas e as torna mais propensas a infecções mortais, descobriu uma nova pesquisa.

Estudos anteriores mostraram que pesticidas como os neonicotinóidescausam danos às abelhas, cuja polinização é vital para cerca de três quartos de todas as culturas alimentares. O glifosato, fabricado pela Monsanto, tem como alvo uma enzima encontrada apenas em plantas e bactérias.

No entanto, o novo estudo mostra que o glifosato danifica a microbiota que as abelhas precisam para crescer e combater patógenos. As descobertas mostram que o glifosato, o químico agrícola mais usado de todos os tempos , pode estar contribuindo para o declínio global das abelhas, juntamente com a perda de habitat.

"Nós demonstramos que as abundâncias das espécies de microbiota intestinais dominantes estão diminuídas nas abelhas expostas ao glifosato em concentrações documentadas no ambiente", disse Erick Motta e colegas da Universidade do Texas em Austin em seu novo artigo. Eles descobriram que as jovens abelhas operárias expostas à exposição ao glifosato morreram com mais frequência quando mais tarde foram expostas a uma bactéria comum.

Outra pesquisa, da China e publicada em julho, mostrou que as larvas de abelhas crescem mais lentamente e morrem mais frequentemente quando expostas ao glifosato. Um estudo anterior, em 2015 , mostrou que a exposição de abelhas adultas ao herbicida nos níveis encontrados nos campos “prejudica as capacidades cognitivas necessárias para um retorno bem-sucedido à colmeia”.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...ms-bees-research-finds?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other

Texto traduzido automaticamente.

Mais um estudo, que para mim, não me diz nada de novo, que não se saiba já á muito tempo, pode ser que um dia, quando o Homem precisar de comer, se lembre do mal que anda a fazer a toda a fauna e flora, que funcionam em conjunto, fazendo parte de um ecosistema muito complexo e valioso para todos.


Um bem haja, por esta belíssima ideia.
São colmeias que estão colocadas nos jardins, públicos habitadas por espécies de abelhas locais, e sem ferrão.
Se fosse cá em Portugal, em certos jardins não iriam estar muito tempo que elas não fossem logo roubadas, ou mesmo vandalizadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 15:42)

*Apetite dos europeus por abacates deixa rios e populações sem água no Chile*






Para se produzir um quilo de abacates são necessários dois mil litros de água, quatro vezes mais do que a quantidade necessária para se produzir um quilo de laranjas e dez vezes mais do que o necessário para um quilo de tomates.

Na maior província produtora de abacates do Chile, Petorca, a quantidade de água necessária é ainda maior. “Esta é uma região muito seca, onde quase nunca chove, por isso cada hectare cultivado requer 100 mil litros de água por dia, uma quantidade equivalente ao que mil pessoas utilizam num dia”, contou Rodrigo Mundaca, agrónomo e ativista, ao _The Guardian_. 

Os habitantes locais queixam-se de que os rios secaram e de que os níveis das águas subterrâneas desceram, causando uma seca regional que os obriga a beber água entregue por camiões. E esta água está muitas vezes contaminada. 
“Há anos que as plantações de abacate usam toda a água (…) E agora os rios secaram, assim como os aquíferos”, disse Veronica Vilches, ativista e diretora do sistema Água Potável Rural (APR) de San José, que tem a seu cargo a distribuição de água por aproximadamente 1000 residências. 

“As pessoas estão a ficar doentes por causa da seca – ficamos numa situação em que temos de escolher entre cozinhar e lavar, ir à casa de banho em buracos no chão ou em sacos de plástico, enquanto as empresas agrícolas ganham cada vez mais dinheiro”, contou a ativista. 

As plantações de abacates (a maioria da variedade Hass) cobrem agora a província de Petorca, conferindo uma cor verde à paisagem árida. “Aqui há mais abacates do que pessoas, mas só falta água às pessoas, nunca aos abacates”, desabafou Veronica Vilches. 

Para além de prejudicarem o ambiente e os ecossistemas locais, as monoculturas de abacate também estão a afetar o modo de subsistência dos moradores e dos pequenos agricultores, que são levados a deixar a província à procura de emprego, causando o envelhecimento da população. 






https://www.theuniplanet.com/2018/06/apetite-europeus-abacates-rios-chile-agua-seca-petorca.html


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2018 às 22:26)

MSantos disse:


> Vandalismo ou vingança mesquinha... Acto desprezível!


Estou mais inclinado para a segunda hipótese... parece ser coisa pessoal.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *O herbicida global da Monsanto prejudica as abelhas, segundo pesquisa*
> O glifosato - o pesticida mais usado de todos os tempos - danifica as boas bactérias nas entranhas das abelhas, tornando-as mais propensas a infecções mortais
> 
> 
> ...


Curitba é especial... não sei se seria só cá que seriam vandalizadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 12:00)

Ontem aproveitei o dia para visitar 2 quintas, visita essa que estava inserida nas Jornadas Europeias do Património, em Casével, Santarém, começando primeiro por visitar a Quinta D.Rodrigo, dedicada á produção de vinho, estando já em plena época das vindimas, dando emprego a muitas pessoas de todo o país, pois os vinhos que são para engarrafar é todo colhido de forma manual, só as uvas que são para tansformar e colocar nas bag-in-box, aí é colhido de forma mecanica, e posso dizer que as videiras estavam bem compostas com muitos cachos.













De seguida, foi o almoço convívio, á sombra de uns belos carvalhos, na Quinta do Bispo, que se dedica á produção animal, e com 127 ha, dedicados á natureza e biodiversidade, e por finalizar houve direito a um percurso feito de tractor, por um vale, praticamente em estado selvagem, com o mínimo de presença humana.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 18:26)

*Cão fica cego após passeio pelas ruas de Viseu*

Cegueira do animal pode ter sido causada por herbicida utilizado nas pulverizações da autarquia 

O homem acredita que o cão “possa ter sido contaminado na zona do Inatel [bairro de Marzovelos] porque havia uma zona com ervas ligeiramente mais altas e daí o contacto mais direto com os olhos”, contou à TVI24. “É um perigo temível. Conforme foi com o meu cão, podia ter sido uma criança. Temo que, no futuro, possa voltar a acontecer”.

A preocupação dos munícipes acerca destas pulverizações já é anterior ao episódio com este cão, no Facebook já existia uma página com o nome STOP Glifosato Viseu, referindo-se à substância utilizada pela autarquia.

O glifosato é um componente presente em muitos herbicidas e é utilizado sobretudo para eliminar ervas daninhas nos jardins e ruas das localidades, apesar de a Organização Mundial de Saúde referir que esta é uma "provável" substância cancerígena.

Contactada pela TVI24, a autarquia respondeu que “não efetua aplicação de quaisquer produtos fitofarmacêuticos em espaços verdes”. No entanto, reconheceu que na zona de Marzovelos, local provável para o contacto do produto no cão, foi aplicado, por uma empresa autorizada, o herbicida Sereno na madrugada do dia 19 de setembro e que, “por parte da autarquia”, foi utilizado “o herbicida Roundup Ultra Max”



Uma autentica vergonha, o que é de facto é que as pessoas estão cada vez mais a ficarem conscientes dos malefícios do glifosato, e apresentarem muitas queixas nas camaras municipais.

O mesmo se passou aqui na semana passada em Torres Novas, não causou danos directamente a ninguém, mas causou muita revolta, e com razão.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2018 às 18:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Cão fica cego após passeio pelas ruas de Viseu*
> 
> Cegueira do animal pode ter sido causada por herbicida utilizado nas pulverizações da autarquia
> 
> ...


E espero que as pessoas continuem a protestar cada vez mais para abolir este herbicida do mercado, que é extremamente prejudicial à saúde.
E já agora, pobre do animal enfim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> E espero que as pessoas continuem a protestar cada vez mais para abolir este herbicida do mercado, que é extremamente prejudicial à saúde.
> E já agora, pobre do animal enfim.



É verdade, á que pressionar todas as entidades responsáveis nas aplicações destes herbicidas, e dizer-lhe que já existem muitas alternativas, e que não causam danos na saúde animal e humana.
Agora suponhamos que o que aconteceu ao cão, podia acontecer a uma criança.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2018 às 20:00)

Boa noite, tenho verificado a existência de um bicho pequeno de cor verde metálico nas minhas plantas do Jardim, principalmente na Hortelã que até já me consumiu quase a planta toda. Entretanto, cortei os ramos afectados para lhes tirar o alimento, mas eles agora viraram-se para uma outra planta. Já pesquisei pela net e vi algures que pode tratar-se de um Besouro da Hortelã mas não encontrei qualquer solução para o erradicar.

Alguém me pode dar umas luzes sobre o que é necessário fazer para acabar com este bicho ? 

Muito obrigado desde já pelo tempo dispensado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Pelo que sei é sempre dificil tentar erradicar de vez alguma praga da famiia dos besouros, o que podes fazer é tentar apanhar o máximo de expemplares que conseguires, e aí logo consegues baixar a sua densidade ou mesmo por-lhe fim.
Eu tenho o terreno certificado em agricultura biológica, e os melhores ajudantes que cá tenho são os patos, ainda esta primavera, estava com o volume enorme de caracóis no pomar jovem e horta, e já estava a começa a ficar complicado, mas nada que eles não conseguissem tratar do assunto em poucos dias.
Até os patos com 3 semanas  de vida percorrem por estes dias e mais a mãe pata, o terreno de meio hectare para "caçarem", as formigas de asas.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2018 às 20:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pelo que sei é sempre dificil tentar erradicar de vez alguma praga da famiia dos besouros, o que podes fazer é tentar apanhar o máximo de expemplares que conseguires, e aí logo consegues baixar a sua densidade ou mesmo por-lhe fim.
> Eu tenho o terreno certificado em agricultura biológica, e os melhores ajudantes que cá tenho são os patos, ainda esta primavera, estava com o volume enorme de caracóis no pomar jovem e horta, e já estava a começa a ficar complicado, mas nada que eles não conseguissem tratar do assunto em poucos dias.
> Até os patos com 3 semanas  de vida percorrem por estes dias e mais a mãe pata, o terreno de meio hectare para "caçarem", as formigas de asas.



Pelo que vi, ainda são bastantes. Tenho andado a retirá-los sempre que os vejo mas parece que cada vez me aparecem mais. Era bom se houvesse algum produto para os eliminar mas desconheço completamente


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 20:49)

criz0r disse:


> Pelo que vi, ainda são bastantes. Tenho andado a retirá-los sempre que os vejo mas parece que cada vez me aparecem mais. Era bom se houvesse algum produto para os eliminar mas desconheço completamente



Eu prefiro trabalhar sempre com alternativas, como os patos, galinhas, ou chorumes, como ajuda e bem nos ataques de pulgão.
Já deixei os produtos qúimicos de parte á alguns anos, ou melhor deixou o meu pai, eu felizmente já nunca os cheguei a utilizar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 20:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu prefiro trabalhar sempre com alternativas, como os patos, galinhas, ou chorumes, como ajuda e bem nos ataques de pulgão.
> Já deixei os produtos qúimicos de parte á alguns anos, ou melhor deixou o meu pai, eu felizmente já nunca os cheguei a utilizar.


O maior problema que eu tenho são os pulgões que me atacam os rebentos novos dos citrinos... bichinhos danados! Eu não faço nada, tento retirá-los com água sob pressão ou espuma de sabão, mas eles ganham sempre a batalha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O maior problema que eu tenho são os pulgões que me atacam os rebentos novos dos citrinos... bichinhos danados! Eu não faço nada, tento retirá-los com água sob pressão ou espuma de sabão, mas eles ganham sempre a batalha.



Pois o pulgão é um bicho tramado, e então na primavera, eu no pomar só faço aplicações de chorume de urtigas ou de sabão, mesmo em último recurso, até porque não me convém matar as larvas de joaninhas, ou mesmo as joaninhas adultas, tirando isso nunca tenho grande dores de cabeça.
E olha que tive por cá mesmo muitas joaninhas, como nunca tinha visto, até pelos caminhos da horta elas andavam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 21:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois o pulgão é um bicho tramado, e então na primavera, eu no pomar só faço aplicações de chorume de urtigas ou de sabão, mesmo em último recurso, até porque não me convém matar as larvas de joaninhas, ou mesmo as joaninhas adultas, tirando isso nunca tenho grande dores de cabeça.
> E olha que tive por cá mesmo muitas joaninhas, como nunca tinha visto, até pelos caminhos da horta elas andavam.


Joaninhas são raras aqui... tenho é pulgões e formigas a pote! As formigas também me são úteis para algumas polinizações...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Joaninhas são raras aqui... tenho é pulgões e formigas a pote! As formigas também me são úteis para algumas polinizações...



Isso é pior, tens de fazer por aí um hotel para insectos polinizadores, para incentivares ainda mais, pois formigas e borboletas entre outras, ajudam na polinização, apesar de parecer estranho para muitas pessoas ainda.
Se veres algo por aí na parte inferior das folhas de árvores de fruto, toma bem conta delas, são as larvas de joaninha.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2018 às 21:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O maior problema que eu tenho são os pulgões que me atacam os rebentos novos dos citrinos... bichinhos danados! Eu não faço nada, tento retirá-los com água sob pressão ou espuma de sabão, mas eles ganham sempre a batalha.


Bicho chato também nas minhas plantas e com o tempo todo descontrolado, é um factor favorável ao aumento deles...Na primavera passada, eram mais que muitos nas laranjeiras que tenho no quintal e depois acabam por passar de umas plantas para outras. As flores que tinha por baixo da árvore começaram a ficar também cheias disso mas entretanto, tinha um pó para os piolhos, pulgas etc que utilizava nos meus animais de estimação e desapareceram todos. A flor não se desenvolvia mas mal coloquei isso, resolveu-se logo o problema e neste momento está bem bonita. O pó é próprio para os animais mas também serviu 
Lembro-me de haver um tratamento próprio para isso e ainda chegou a ser utilizado para o tratamento das árvores na quinta mas entretanto foi proibido no mercado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 21:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Bicho chato também nas minhas plantas e com o tempo todo descontrolado, é um factor favorável ao aumento deles...Na primavera passada, eram mais que muitos nas laranjeiras que tenho no quintal e depois acabam por passar de umas plantas para outras. As flores que tinha por baixo da árvore começaram a ficar também cheias disso mas entretanto, tinha um pó para os piolhos, pulgas etc que utilizava nos meus animais de estimação e desapareceram todos. A flor não se desenvolvia mas mal coloquei isso, resolveu-se logo o problema e neste momento está bem bonita. O pó é próprio para os animais mas também serviu
> Lembro-me de haver um tratamento próprio para isso e ainda chegou a ser utilizado para o tratamento das árvores na quinta mas entretanto foi proibido no mercado.


Se calhar é uma boa alternativa... vou tentar quando a situação estiver demasiado descontrolada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Bicho chato também nas minhas plantas e com o tempo todo descontrolado, é um factor favorável ao aumento deles...Na primavera passada, eram mais que muitos nas laranjeiras que tenho no quintal e depois acabam por passar de umas plantas para outras. As flores que tinha por baixo da árvore começaram a ficar também cheias disso mas entretanto, tinha um pó para os piolhos, pulgas etc que utilizava nos meus animais de estimação e desapareceram todos. A flor não se desenvolvia mas mal coloquei isso, resolveu-se logo o problema e neste momento está bem bonita. O pó é próprio para os animais mas também serviu
> Lembro-me de haver um tratamento próprio para isso e ainda chegou a ser utilizado para o tratamento das árvores na quinta mas entretanto foi proibido no mercado.



Sim principalmente durante a primavera, e esta que passou não foi muito fácil quanto a isso, chegui a ter algumas árvores novas bem atacadas, fiz-lhe tratamento de 2 em 2 semanas, mas não foi assim nada de muito complicado. E estou a gerir cerca de 80 árvores de fruto, e falta plantar agora neste inverno outras 90.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Out 2018 às 21:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Bicho chato também nas minhas plantas e com o tempo todo descontrolado, é um factor favorável ao aumento deles...Na primavera passada, eram mais que muitos nas laranjeiras que tenho no quintal e depois acabam por passar de umas plantas para outras. As flores que tinha por baixo da árvore começaram a ficar também cheias disso mas entretanto, tinha um pó para os piolhos, pulgas etc que utilizava nos meus animais de estimação e desapareceram todos. A flor não se desenvolvia mas mal coloquei isso, resolveu-se logo o problema e neste momento está bem bonita. O pó é próprio para os animais mas também serviu
> Lembro-me de haver um tratamento próprio para isso e ainda chegou a ser utilizado para o tratamento das árvores na quinta mas entretanto foi proibido no mercado.


use um caldo com urtigas, ou vinagre dissolvido em água estes sei que funcionam, ouvi dizer que piri-piri também funciona e quanto mais forte melhor


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:20)

camrov8 disse:


> use um caldo com urtigas, ou vinagre dissolvido em água estes sei que funcionam, ouvi dizer que piri-piri também funciona e quanto mais forte melhor



Sim, o chorume de urtigas, ás vezes basta uma aplicação para notares logo a diferença, se o ataque for grande, 2 aplicações por vezes já resolve a situação, ainda aqui tenho de 15 litros guadados, de 60 que fiz.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2018 às 21:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se calhar é uma boa alternativa... vou tentar quando a situação estiver demasiado descontrolada...


Sim, até pensava que poderia fazer mal à planta mas muito pelo contrário e entretanto depois fiz o mesmo nas outras que também iam sendo atacadas. As formigas têm muita influência na propagação do pulgão/piolho.


Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim principalmente durante a primavera, e esta que passou não foi muito fácil quanto a isso, chegui a ter algumas árvores novas bem atacadas, fiz-lhe tratamento de 2 em 2 semanas, mas não foi assim nada de muito complicado. E estou a gerir cerca de 80 árvores de fruto, e falta plantar agora neste inverno outras 90.


As estações de transição são algo complicadas para a sua propagação devido às grandes diferenças de temperatura que se tem de um dia para o outro. Mas a primavera é muito mais complicada do que o outono, o que acaba por ser normal.


camrov8 disse:


> use um caldo com urtigas, ou vinagre dissolvido em água estes sei que funcionam, ouvi dizer que piri-piri também funciona e quanto mais forte melhor


Obrigado pelo conselho!  Mais uma nova experiência para fazer quando esse problema aparecer novamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, até pensava que poderia fazer mal à planta mas muito pelo contrário e entretanto depois fiz o mesmo nas outras que também iam sendo atacadas.As formigas têm muita influência na propagação do pulgão/piolho.
> 
> As estações de transição são algo complicadas para a sua propagação devido às grandes diferenças de temperatura que se tem de um dia para o outro. Mas a primavera é muito mais complicada do que o outono, o que acaba por ser normal.
> 
> Obrigado pelo conselho!  Mais uma nova experiência para fazer quando esse problema aparecer novamente.



Sim é verdade pois os dias amenos, e noites ainda frescas típicas de primavera, e com alguma chuva ou nevoeiro á mistura está a formula criada para os pulgões aparecerem. 
Mas a melhor solução é nunca fazer monucultura de uma só espécie de árvores, e usar também plantas companheiras, meléferas, arbustivas, de modo a atrair insectos auxiliares, e mesmo o magníco morcego durante a noite, chegui a ver os morcegos, aqui com muita intesidade nas noite mais quentes, e eram aos bando de 20 ou mais.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu prefiro trabalhar sempre com alternativas, como os patos, galinhas, ou chorumes, como ajuda e bem nos ataques de pulgão.
> Já deixei os produtos qúimicos de parte á alguns anos, ou melhor deixou o meu pai, eu felizmente já nunca os cheguei a utilizar.



Sim e tens razão. Eu evito ao máximo usar qualquer produto química na terra e nas plantas. Os meus legumes, crescem somente a água e Sol. Mas estes raios destes bichos consomem-me as plantas com uma velocidade impressionante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:42)

criz0r disse:


> Sim e tens razão. Eu evito ao máximo usar qualquer produto química na terra e nas plantas. Os meus legumes, crescem somente a água e Sol. Mas estes raios destes bichos consomem-me as plantas com uma velocidade impressionante.



E acabas por chegar a uma certa altura em que existe o equilibrio entre espécies, ou seja só tens uma praga, porque não tens insectos auxiliares que te ajudam nesse combate.
Eu quando era mais novo, e via o meu pai a "espetar", umas doses enormes de herbicidas, pesticias e adubos na horta para nós comermos depois, fiquei tipo traumatizado, e á muitos anos que venho fazer muita investiagação por conta própria, mal ligo o computador, sou capaz de ter ás vezes mais de 20 páginas com artigos cientificos para ler.
Não vou falar muito mais acerca deste assunto, se não fazia para aqui um testamento.
E eu dizia sempre ao meu pai, se quisese comer legumes cheios de porcarias ia ao supermercado comprar e não tinha trabalho a produzir
Hoje o meu pai limita-se mais a acompanhar os meu projectos, até a aprender ainda alguma coisa, agora sou eu e aminha irmã, a trabalhar-mos em conjunto.
Alguns dos nossos legumes, e ainda estamos no inicio vão para fornecer uma outra quinta de agricultura biológica, que realiza cabazes semanais, e até tem muitos cliente ja em Lisboa.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E acabas por chegar a uma certa altura em que existe o equilibrio entre espécies, ou seja só tens uma praga, porque não tens insectos auxiliares que te ajudam nesse combate.
> Eu quando era mais novo, e via o meu pai a "espetar", umas doses enormes de herbicidas, pesticias e adubos na horta para nós comermos depois, fiquei tipo traumatizado, e á muitos anos que venho fazer muita investiagação por conta própria, mal ligo o computador, sou capar de ter ás vezes mais de 20 páginas com artigos cientificos para ler.
> Não vou falar muito mais acerca deste assunto, se não fazia para aqui um testamento.
> E eu dizia sempre ao meu pai, se quisese comer legumes cheios de porcarias ia ao supermercado comprar e não tinha trabalho a produzir
> ...



Excelente iniciativa Pedro! Boa sorte no teu projeto de agricultura biológica!


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2018 às 18:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E acabas por chegar a uma certa altura em que existe o equilibrio entre espécies, ou seja só tens uma praga, porque não tens insectos auxiliares que te ajudam nesse combate.
> Eu quando era mais novo, e via o meu pai a "espetar", umas doses enormes de herbicidas, pesticias e adubos na horta para nós comermos depois, fiquei tipo traumatizado, e á muitos anos que venho fazer muita investiagação por conta própria, mal ligo o computador, sou capar de ter ás vezes mais de 20 páginas com artigos cientificos para ler.
> Não vou falar muito mais acerca deste assunto, se não fazia para aqui um testamento.
> E eu dizia sempre ao meu pai, se quisese comer legumes cheios de porcarias ia ao supermercado comprar e não tinha trabalho a produzir
> ...



Infelizmente, para químicos já nos basta a Monsanto e outras que disfarçadamente também o fazem. Os meus parabéns, pela vontade e determinação nesse teu projecto. Era excelente, se houvesse mais proactividade nestas novas gerações para levar em frente projectos semelhantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 19:16)

criz0r disse:


> Infelizmente, para químicos já nos basta a Monsanto e outras que disfarçadamente também o fazem. Os meus parabéns, pela vontade e determinação nesse teu projecto. Era excelente, se houvesse mais proactividade nestas novas gerações para levar em frente projectos semelhantes.



É verdade a Monsanto, e sua "bela" invenção do glifosato, como o Rondup, que faz com que nós portugueses infelizmente estejamos no topo dos europeus com mais glifosato presente no sangue.
Também os agricultores são os campeões nas aplicações em causa do dito herbicida, que acaba por contaminar toda a cadeia alimentar, e os lençóis de água, até sei de pessoas que aplicam herbicidas nos troncos das oliveiras, só para não terem o trabalho de cortar os rebentos que nascem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 19:42)

Um outro tipo de agricultura, que já se está a iniciar um pouco pelo nosso país, principalmente nas zonas que foram dizimiadas pelos incendios do ano passado, sobretudo na zona de Monchique, e Pedrógão.
Comecei a trabalhar neste outro tipo de agricultura á cerca de alguns meses, e acho que o "bichinho" me pegou também, consegue-se dar um melhor uso do solo, e com o máximo aproveitamento, como por exemplo, debaixo de uma árvore de fruto, consegues ter outras tantas plantas, como arbustos, que podem servir de alimento a nós mesmos, aos pássaros, e aos insectos polinizadores, e a ideia, é só alimentar o solo no arranque da plantação, depois passa pois ir incorporando muita biomassa para alimentar o solo.


*'Fui picada pelo bichinho da agrofloresta', afirma agrônoma que produz 1 tonelada de alimentos*
*Para Maridélia Gonzaga, conceito de produção disseminado pela Fazenda da Toca aproxima pessoas do campo*

https://www1.folha.uol.com.br/empre...KkoR7M8PHIzk2GLcMW5iEJVll9Sp5_7-U4RMR_f5XrLXg


----------



## Toby (18 Out 2018 às 20:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E acabas por chegar a uma certa altura em que existe o equilibrio entre espécies, ou seja só tens uma praga, porque não tens insectos auxiliares que te ajudam nesse combate.
> Eu quando era mais novo, e via o meu pai a "espetar", umas doses enormes de herbicidas, pesticias e adubos na horta para nós comermos depois, fiquei tipo traumatizado, e á muitos anos que venho fazer muita investiagação por conta própria, mal ligo o computador, sou capaz de ter ás vezes mais de 20 páginas com artigos cientificos para ler.
> Não vou falar muito mais acerca deste assunto, se não fazia para aqui um testamento.
> E eu dizia sempre ao meu pai, se quisese comer legumes cheios de porcarias ia ao supermercado comprar e não tinha trabalho a produzir
> ...





Chapeau!!!
Contente que a juventude move

*A juventude é o futuro do velhos*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 21:19)

É a primeira colheita de azeitona de 2018 que estou a ver, por aqui a azeitona de olival tradicional ainda agora está a começar a amadurecer, apesar de que este ano a campanha não deve ser tão regular e tão como boa como em 2017, pois existe umas oliveiras, que estão bem carregadas e outras que nem tem quase nada.
As oliveiras também já estavam a sofrer com a falta de chuva, com a azeitona muito desidratada, pode ser que agora com esta chuva o cenário mude de figura.


----------



## Hazores (18 Out 2018 às 21:56)

Boa Noite, 

Apesar deste ser um fórum de meteorologia, gosto deste tópico também. E dou os parabéns ao @Pedro1993 pelo projeto em agricultura biológica. Estamos a precisar de muitos projetos de agricultura e produção pecuária biológica, em especial, onde vivo, Açores, para manter a natureza a 100% e não ser apenas, em alguns casos, publicidade enganosa, que infelizmente acontece.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 12:45)

Olá a todos bom dia! Queria deixar aqui uma dica. Para quem cultiva e consome batata doce, as folhas também se podem consumir! Têm um bom sabor e consomem-se cruas, em saladas (as folhas jovens) ou sumos e cozidas, refogadas, etc. São muito nutritivas e excelentes para os olhos (ricas em rutina), cérebro, etc. Deixo aqui alguns vídeos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 18:44)

*Mais de um milhar de azinheiras arrancadas para dar lugar a olival intensivo*

Se o ICNF confirmar a infracção serão aplicadas as medidas previstas na legislação de protecção do sobreiro e da azinheira e terá de ser reposta a situação anterior.

A organização ambientalista Quercus recebeu nos últimos dias várias denúncias que relatavam o corte e arranque de “mais de um milhar de azinheiras” em diversas parcelas incluídas em povoamento de montado de azinho na Herdade do Ramalho, situada nos concelhos de Avis e de Sousel, no Alto Alentejo. O arrendatário da propriedade nega que tal tenha acontecido.

Só numa das parcelas atingidas por este corte “foram arrancadas cerca de 900 azinheiras verdes”, garante a Quercus depois de ter comparado fotografias de satélite do Google Earth de 2018 com as que foram recolhidas em 2013.

As azinheiras “eram de grande porte e a maioria da área constituía povoamento”, observou a organização ambientalista, estranhando que “nenhuma autoridade nacional ligada ao Ambiente ou à Agricultura tenha detectado este grande corte de azinheiras”. Dada a dimensão do atentado, a Quercus alertou o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), a GNR e a Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Tejo e Oeste/APA “para actuarem em conformidade, com o levantamento dos autos de notícia e a instrução de processos de contra-ordenação que intimem a empresa a repor a situação anterior à infracção”.

Como já se tornou recorrente em situações análogas, o abate de azinheiras, espécie florestal que está protegida pela legislação nacional, acontece, na esmagadora maioria das situações conhecidas, para dar lugar à plantação de olival superintensivo. Acresce que no caso agora denunciado, nos terrenos onde foram arrancadas as azinheiras está instalada uma unidade de Turismo Rural do Alto Alentejo.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/10/30/s...cao-olival-intensivo-norte-alentejano-1849392

Agora ningém se acusa quem arrancou as azinheiras, será que foi o Leslie que passou por lá, daí não existir nenhum pedido de arranque no ICNF, até porque não foram só 2 ou 3 azinheiras que foram "á vida".
Vamos rezar para que mais uma vez se faça justiça, para tal acto tão miserável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 16:45)

*DESCOBERTO MÉTODO DE EXTRAÇÃO SUSTENTÁVEL DO ÁCIDO OLEANÓLICO DAS OLIVEIRAS*
8 nov 2018 14:36
Nuno de Noronha

Chama-se ácido oleanólico, está presente em muitas frutas e vegetais e tem propriedades antioxidantes, anticancerígenas, anti-inflamatórias e antialérgicas. Na Universidade de Aveiro (UA) uma equipa de químicos desenvolveu um método mais sustentável capaz de extrair este ácido das folhas de oliveira.

A pensar nas indústrias farmacêutica e do azeite, o método de extração desenvolvido promete dar um valor acrescentado aos milhares de toneladas de folhas que o país produz todos os anos.

"O interesse no ácido oleanólico deve-se às suas propriedades benéficas para a saúde humana, nomeadamente as propriedades antioxidantes, anticancerígenas, anti-inflamatórias e antialérgicas, apresentando assim um grande interesse para a indústria farmacêutica", explica a investigadora Ana Cláudio que, juntamente com Emanuelle Faria, Armando Silvestre e Mara Freire do CICECO – Instituto de Materiais de Aveiro e do Departamento de Química da UA, assina o trabalho.

As folhas de oliveira são um resíduo proveniente da indústria do azeite, uma das indústrias mais relevantes em Portugal e que, ao nível mundial, gera anualmente cerca de 1 milhão de toneladas de folhas.

Atualmente este resíduo é normalmente queimado para gerar energia já que para se extrair o ácido oleanólico o método até agora existente não é sustentável e recorre à utilização de solventes orgânicos voláteis, muitas das vezes tóxicos e carcinogénicos.
...  https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...sustentavel-do-acido-oleanolico-das-oliveiras


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 18:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *DESCOBERTO MÉTODO DE EXTRAÇÃO SUSTENTÁVEL DO ÁCIDO OLEANÓLICO DAS OLIVEIRAS*
> 8 nov 2018 14:36
> Nuno de Noronha
> 
> ...



A Universidade de Aveiro e do Minho, tem trabalhado muito na investigação, em torno das oliveiras, e é sempre bom saber, que as folhas de oliveiras, tem outra utilidade, para além de se poder usar na compostagem, e mesmo na pilha de composto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:00)

"Os medronheiros da nossa plantação"

Que bonitos medronhos, quase se parecem com lichias, @luismeteo3.
Avizinha-se uma boa produção.


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Nov 2018 às 16:45)

Lindo medronheiro.
Este ano plantei 1. Tem cerca de 1 palmo, pequenino mesmo e esta chuvinha veio mesmo a calhar.
Quantos anos para começar a produzir?


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:53)

ct1gnd disse:


> Lindo medronheiro.
> Este ano plantei 1. Tem cerca de 1 palmo, pequenino mesmo e esta chuvinha veio mesmo a calhar.
> Quantos anos para começar a produzir?



Nunca menos de 5 anos para produzir, conto ainda plantar alguns este inverno.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:10)

tenho um num jardim e fartasse de dar dá para mim e para a passarada, tenho pena não ter mais metros para plantar mais


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:47)

camrov8 disse:


> tenho um num jardim e fartasse de dar dá para mim e para a passarada, tenho pena não ter mais metros para plantar mais



É uma das nossa árvores autóctones, e está bastante bem adaptada a períodos de secas.
Espero que entretanto surgem uns bons projectos que apostem no medronheiro, até porque hoje em dia, já não serve só para transformação do seu fruto, em aguardente, mas o fruto em fresco também já começa a ter muita procura.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2018 às 21:23)

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2018-10-23-Torres-Novas-quer-interditar-uso-de-glifosato-no-concelho

Este é o caminho a seguir, felizmente, que as pessoas e os próprios municípios começam a ficar conscientes dos malefícios do glifosato, espero que outros municípios começem a fazer o mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2018 às 22:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2018-10-23-Torres-Novas-quer-interditar-uso-de-glifosato-no-concelho
> 
> Este é o caminho a seguir, felizmente, que as pessoas e os próprios municípios começam a ficar conscientes dos malefícios do glifosato, espero que outros municípios começem a fazer o mesmo.



Já que tocas-te neste assunto tão frágil, e ainda para mais sendo eu do concelho de Torres Novas, e o 2º produtor agrícola com certificado biológico, e sou também um dos lutadores contra o uso do glifosato, posso dizer que esta interdição por parte da Camara Municipal, só peca por tarde, pois desde, que a gestão das bermas foi entregue á responsabilidade das juntas de freguesia, que a gestão das ervas, tem sido um "tiro no escuro".
Pois o que se passou este ano, e no ano passado, é que no inicio do verão, vem um tractor com um corta-mato, e limpa tudo, até aí tudo bem, apaudo de pé esta ideia, isto se 15 dias mais tarde, no fim de tudo limpo, não viesse outro tractor aplicar herbicida, em todo o lado.
Isto por responsabilidade directa directa do ex-presidente de junta, que ainda está como representante na actual junta, e o pior é que a camara municipal nem sequer tinha conhecimento de nada.
Foi dinheiro gasto, sem necessidade nenhuma, até porque um tractor daquelas cobra mais de 40€/hora.
Mas na cidade de Torres Novas, é que se passou a mesma coisa, com uma aplicação em todos os passeios, á porta dos prédios das pessoas, e depois o caso, foi exposto o facebook, e gerou uma onde de revolta, até por parte de muitas pessoas que tem animais de estimação, que acabm por ser os primeiros prejudicados também.
Até porque os produtores biológicos também reclamaram sobre as ditas aplicações, e recomendaram as medidas de limpezas que existem sem o uso de herbicidas.
Agora espero mesmo que esta interdição seja para ser aplicada, sem nenhuma interrupção.


----------



## Between (18 Nov 2018 às 13:43)

Boa tarde a todos! Já acompanho a comunidade há algum tempo, mas não tinha conta. Decidi criar para mostrar algumas das minhas pequenas aventuras na agricultura.

Na segunda quinzena de Setembro plantei alguns pés de couve tronchuda (ou pencas) para colher na altura do Natal. No início tive alguns problemas com a lagarta da couve e a mosca branca, mas a chegada da chuva e do frio ajudaram a eliminar estas pestes. Estão a desenvolver-se muito bem, fortes e com cores muito vistosas.

Também plantei repolhos, neste caso repolho coração de boi temporão, que é uma variedade que se desenvolve rápido (+- 80 dias de maturação). Neste momento já começam a embolar, a ganhar o "coração", como podem ver pelas fotos, pelo que no início de Dezembro já devem ter atingido o ponto ideal para a colheita.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:17)

Between disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Já acompanho a comunidade há algum tempo, mas não tinha conta. Decidi criar para mostrar algumas das minhas pequenas aventuras na agricultura.
> 
> Na segunda quinzena de Setembro plantei alguns pés de couve tronchuda (ou pencas) para colher na altura do Natal. No início tive alguns problemas com a lagarta da couve e a mosca branca, mas a chegada da chuva e do frio ajudaram a eliminar estas pestes. Estão a desenvolver-se muito bem, fortes e com cores muito vistosas.
> 
> Também plantei repolhos, neste caso repolho coração de boi temporão, que é uma variedade que se desenvolve rápido (+- 80 dias de maturação). Neste momento já começam a embolar, a ganhar o "coração", como podem ver pelas fotos, pelo que no início de Dezembro já devem ter atingido o ponto ideal para a colheita.



Parabéns tens aí umas belas couves, para fazeres uns bons "petiscos", para o próximo mes.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Nov 2018 às 20:17)

Between disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Já acompanho a comunidade há algum tempo, mas não tinha conta. Decidi criar para mostrar algumas das minhas pequenas aventuras na agricultura.
> 
> Na segunda quinzena de Setembro plantei alguns pés de couve tronchuda (ou pencas) para colher na altura do Natal. No início tive alguns problemas com a lagarta da couve e a mosca branca, mas a chegada da chuva e do frio ajudaram a eliminar estas pestes. Estão a desenvolver-se muito bem, fortes e com cores muito vistosas.
> 
> Também plantei repolhos, neste caso repolho coração de boi temporão, que é uma variedade que se desenvolve rápido (+- 80 dias de maturação). Neste momento já começam a embolar, a ganhar o "coração", como podem ver pelas fotos, pelo que no início de Dezembro já devem ter atingido o ponto ideal para a colheita.


Muito bonitas. Parabens. Utilizas adubo 10-10-10?


----------



## Between (18 Nov 2018 às 22:47)

ct1gnd disse:


> Muito bonitas. Parabens. Utilizas adubo 10-10-10?



Obrigado! Nestas couves utilizei adubo simples azotado no momento da plantação e novamente passado um mês. Adubo 10-10-10 (normalmente compro foskamonio 111), costumo utilizar para culturas mais exigentes, como é o caso da batata.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

*Agricultores alertados para destruir caixas de abelhões polinizadores importadas*
20 nov 2018 16:41

Cientistas alertaram hoje os agricultores portugueses para eliminarem das estufas, por “congelamento” ou “selagem”, as caixas de abelhões (Bombus terrestris) importadas da Bélgica e Holanda, porque colocam em risco espécies de abelhas nativas e a conservação da natureza.
... https://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/agr...r-caixas-de-abelhoes-polinizadores-importadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Agricultores alertados para destruir caixas de abelhões polinizadores importadas*
> 20 nov 2018 16:41
> 
> Cientistas alertaram hoje os agricultores portugueses para eliminarem das estufas, por “congelamento” ou “selagem”, as caixas de abelhões (Bombus terrestris) importadas da Bélgica e Holanda, porque colocam em risco espécies de abelhas nativas e a conservação da natureza.
> ... https://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/agr...r-caixas-de-abelhoes-polinizadores-importadas



Só faltava mais essa, esperemos que tudo se resolva rapidademente, de modo a não acontecer como foi com a vespa asiática, até porque são estes pequenos erros  que se pagam caro mais tarde.


----------



## Between (24 Nov 2018 às 13:16)

O tempo vai bom e as minhas couves estão a desenvolver-se muito bem. A diferença no crescimento é notória, semana após semana. Hoje a manhã estava calma, sem chuva e vento, altura ideal para arrancar ervas e aproveitar para tirar mais algumas fotos. 





Couve-tronchuda (penca). Muito bonita esta variedade, com cores vivas e claras no centro, e depois um verde mais escuro nas folhas mais velhas. 





Alguns detalhes.





Os repolhos, que eu também já tinha partilhado na semana passada (estes são da variedade "coração de boi"), continuam a crescer muito bem. 






Este vai ser colhido no próximo fim de semana. A "cabeça" já se encontra bem compactada e dura, sinal de que atingiu a fase de maturação ideal.






Brócolos que plantei na última semana de Setembro. 






Não tinha partilhado na semana passada, porque ainda não tinham ganho a "cabeça". Mas durante esta semana lá começaram a aparecer. Esta é a "cabeça" principal da planta, que irá ser a maior, mas também vão nascer outras, mais pequenas, entre as folhas, que são muito boas e tenras. 






Por hoje é tudo. Bom Sábado


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 12:07)

Oliveira mesa natural - centenárias e milenares, preços desde 500 euros. Pode colocar um vidro ou acrílico ( fica bastante estável e seguro) na parte superior quando tiver de servir refeições, lanches, jantares com clientes, amigos e familiares.











https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/oliveira-mesa-natural-centenrias-e-milenares-IDAo1ax.html

Este é um dos anúncios que está no OLX, em que mostra bem que não existe qualquer tipo de respeito por estas árvores tão importantes e tão antigas, um dos culpados para que isto continue a "encher a carteira", de muitos vendedores, é o nosso governo, pois não existe qualquer tipo de legislação, pois estas oliveira deveriam de ser preservadas, e nem tão perto sequer arrancadas como acontece pelo nosso país fora.
Estamos mais uma vez atrasados, em relação ao que se passa pelos outros países da Europa, e do mundo.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2018 às 16:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Oliveira mesa natural - centenárias e milenares, preços desde 500 euros.
> 
> Este é um dos anúncios que está no OLX, em que mostra bem que não existe qualquer tipo de respeito por estas árvores tão importantes e tão antigas, um dos culpados para que isto continue a "encher a carteira", de muitos vendedores, é o nosso governo, pois não existe qualquer tipo de legislação, pois estas oliveira deveriam de ser preservadas, e nem tão perto sequer arrancadas como acontece pelo nosso país fora.
> Estamos mais uma vez atrasados, em relação ao que se passa pelos outros países da Europa, e do mundo.



Isto é uma brincadeira de crianças daquelas que já perdeu a graça! Miséria de sociedade onde cuidar dos terrenos não é rentável mas depois surgem negócios destes que o são.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Isto é uma brincadeira de crianças daquelas que já perdeu a graça! Miséria de sociedade onde cuidar dos terrenos não é rentável mas depois surgem negócios destes que o são.



É mesmo, o olival tradicional pelo menos por aqui ainda continua a dar algum rendimento, pois neste momento é fácil ver muitas pessoas na apnha da azeitona.
Eu falo por mim, neste momento o azeite que tenho, todo proveniente de olival tradicional, tudo colhido manualmente, não me chega para as encomendas.
Esta semana, só de 1 oliveira minha, colhi cerca de 200 quilos de azeitona, no total já colhi 1200 quilos, e ainda falta apanhar mais nesta próxima semana.

Tenho alguma oliveiras centenárias, e essas preservo-as ao máximo, e são sempre bem cuidadas, e continuam a produzir.
Estes negócios só tem como principais clientes, pessoas com um elevado poder económico, dando depois asas a estes negócios "estúpidos".


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 17:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo, o olival tradicional pelo menos por aqui ainda continua a dar algum rendimento, pois neste momento é fácil ver muitas pessoas na apnha da azeitona.
> Eu falo por mim, neste momento o azeite que tenho, todo proveniente de olival tradicional, tudo colhido manualmente, não me chega para as encomendas.
> Esta semana, só de 1 oliveira minha, colhi cerca de 200 quilos de azeitona, no total já colhi 1200 quilos, e ainda falta apanhar mais nesta próxima semana.
> 
> ...


Eu só começo amanhã... sem chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 17:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu só começo amanhã... sem chuva!



Fazes bem, nós aqui mesmo com alguns perídos de aguaceiros, só não conseguimos apanhar azeitona em 2 meios dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fazes bem, nós aqui mesmo com alguns perídos de aguaceiros, só não conseguimos apanhar azeitona em 2 meios dias.


Eu não tenho muitas oliveiras... e sou eu sozinho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não tenho muitas oliveiras... e sou eu sozinho...



Pois é, apanhar a azeitona sozinha acaba por ser um trabalho muito solitário e ainda mais cansativo, nós aqui temos sido 3 a 4 pessoas, mas também tenho visto por aqui algumas pessoas sozinhas já com uma certa idade, alguns até levam o cão, para fazer companhia.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:30)

Between disse:


> O tempo vai bom e as minhas couves estão a desenvolver-se muito bem. A diferença no crescimento é notória, semana após semana. Hoje a manhã estava calma, sem chuva e vento, altura ideal para arrancar ervas e aproveitar para tirar mais algumas fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já fiquei com fome ao ver estas delícias com um ar tão apetitoso...  Adoro couves, bróculos, etc... parabéns, estão com um ar super saudável


----------



## Between (27 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Já fiquei com fome ao ver estas delícias com um ar tão apetitoso...  Adoro couves, bróculos, etc... parabéns, estão com um ar super saudável


Muito obrigado, também gosto muito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2018 às 18:38)

*Empresa de Israel quer produzir canábis em Portugal para exportar*
O objectivo da Cannbit passa por instalar em Portugal uma unidade de produção de canábis.







A Cannbit, produtora israelita de canábis para fins medicinais, pretende avançar com um processo de internacionalização e nesse âmbito está a olhar para o mercado português.

Segundo a Reuters, o objectivo passa por instalar em Portugal uma infra-estrutura de produção de canábis, que seria depois exportada para o resto do mundo.

"Continuamos a implementar a nossa estratégia de crescimento, que inclui a instalação de um centro de produção em Israel e no estrangeiro, com o objectivo de crescer no canábis medicinal para venda em Israel e no exterior", disse à agência de notícias o CEO da Cannbit, Yaron Razon.

Israel ainda não permite a exportação de canábis a partir do país, daí que a Cannbit esteja a estudar a instalação de um centro de produção em Portugal.

Mais detalhes sobre a potencial entrada em Portugal, como o volume de investimento e o local, não foram revelados na notícia da Reuters.

Portugal tem conseguido atrair vários investimentos de firmas internacionais desde que legalizou a produção de canábis para fins medicinais. Um dos mais volumosos foi efectuado pela companhia do Canadá Tilray, que tem um plano para contratar 100 colaboradores até ao final do ano e investir até 20 milhões na sua unidade de produção em Cantanhede.
https://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/emp...ugal-para-exportar?ref=HP_DestaquesPrincipais


----------



## Between (8 Dez 2018 às 18:23)

Está a chegar o Natal...











Hoje foi também dia de semear cebolo. Utilizei tabuleiros de esferovite e agora é esperar que o efeito de estufa promova a germinação das sementes. Se tudo correr bem, lá para Março/Abril, tem-se cebolo prontinho para ser replantado. Este ano semeei 3 variedades diferentes: a tradicional valenciana tardia, a morada amposta semi tardia e a dulce de fuentes. Esta última é apreciada pelo seu sabor doce. Estava difícil encontrar sementes desta variedade (que é originária de Fuentes de Ebro, Espanha), mas lá consegui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2018 às 20:44)

Between disse:


> Está a chegar o Natal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns, tens aí umas boas couves, agora para o Natal, é um trabalho bastante milimétrico, colocar as semente nesses alvéolos, eu ainda vou semendo cebolo, tomate, entre outras espécies mas é em alfobre, por exemplo em vasos de grande dimensões, ou mesmo em canteiros, para depois transplantar na altura.
Agora esta semana enterrei a o que dará a 2ª campanha de favas, pois elas já estavam quase no limite de vida, e preciso de assegurar semente nova, foram cerca de 3 quilos.
Mas para plantar em grandes quantidades recorro a viveiros certificados em modo de produção biológico, pois cada tabuleiros desses custa pouco mais de 5 €, e e só plantar.


----------



## Between (8 Dez 2018 às 21:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, tens aí umas boas couves, agora para o Natal, é um trabalho bastante milimétrico, colocar as semente nesses alvéolos, eu ainda vou semendo cebolo, tomate, entre outras espécies mas é em alfobre, por exemplo em vasos de grande dimensões, ou mesmo em canteiros, para depois transplantar na altura.
> Agora esta semana enterrei a o que dará a 2ª campanha de favas, pois elas já estavam quase no limite de vida, e preciso de assegurar semente nova, foram cerca de 3 quilos.
> Mas para plantar em grandes quantidades recorro a viveiros certificados em modo de produção biológico, pois cada tabuleiros desses custa pouco mais de 5 €, e e só plantar.



Normalmente também semeio cebolo em alfobre, mas este ano decidi inovar um bocadinho e utilizei estes tabuleiros de esferovite. Utilizei-os há uns 3/4 meses para semear os repolhos e couves que vou partilhando por aqui, e como agora estavam vazios, resolvi usá-los para o cebolo. Vamos lá ver se dá resultado  Daqui a 3 ou 4 semanas volto a publicar para vermos a evolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

Para quem ainda não viu a reportagem, e para quem é de mais perto parece-me ser uma boa visita a fazer, ainda para mais sendo um investimento particular na ordem dos 2 milhões de euros.
Só a parte exterior acho que já deixa qualquer pessoa tentado em entrar, um bem haja para o arquitecto que desenhou este museu.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2018 às 22:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Para quem ainda não viu a reportagem, e para quem é de mais perto parece-me ser uma boa visita a fazer, ainda para mais sendo um investimento particular na ordem dos 2 milhões de euros.
> Só a parte exterior acho que já deixa qualquer pessoa tentado em entrar, um bem haja para o arquitecto que desenhou este museu.


Um bom motivo para visitar aquela região do país, certamente


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 14:13)

*Descoberta de investigadores de Bragança pode revolucionar o mundo dos vinhos*
10 DE DEZEMBRO DE 2018 - 13:53


A flor do castanheiro pode ser uma alternativa natural aos sulfitos. Uma equipa de investigadores de Bragança experimentou e quem provou aprovou.

 Uma investigação do CIMO, Centro de Investigação de Montanha do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança está a substituir os sulfitos, estabilizador químico, por um produto natural feito a partir da flor do castanheiro. As experiências feitas até agora revelam resultados muito acima do esperado e com mais-valias para os vinhos.

Fernando Paiva é viticultor desde 2000. Tem as suas vinhas em Amarante e na Lixa. Uma manhã ouviu na rádio a investigadora brigantina Isabel Ferreira falar sobre um estabilizante natural que estavam a experimentar no queijo. Ligou à cientista e propôs-lhe fazer o mesmo no vinho em substituição dos sulfitos. E assim fizeram, já lá vão três anos.

"Experimentei em apenas 100 litros e depois de feito, o vinho estava perfeito, em aspeto, aroma e de sabor. Na opinião de muitos provadores melhor do que aquele que tinha sulfitos", salienta o viticultor.
No ano seguinte, em 2016 experimentou em 600 litros, branco e tinto e "os resultados continuaram a provar que o vinho sem sulfitos era um grande vinho". Em 2017 fez 3000 litros e em 2018 toda a produção já foi feita com flor de castanheiro

Fernando Paiva produz vinho verde na região de Amarante e Felgueiras. Desde 2000 que trata das vinhas duma forma natural sem a aplicação de produtos químicos e o facto de ter de lhe acrescentar os sulfitos depois no lagar, incomodava-o.

"Tinha umas uvas perfeitas, naturais, isentas de qualquer produto tóxico e depois ter de adicionar sulfuroso, o vinho deixava de ter aquela qualidade natural que as uvas tinham e passava a ser um produto, não tóxico, mas não era bem aquilo que eu queria e opte por fazer esta experiência com a flor do castanheiro e estou muito satisfeito com ela", realça.

Isabel Ferreira, a principal investigadora do Politécnico de Bragança destaca também que existem no mercado inúmeros produtos de consumo diário com demasiadas soluções nada boas para a saúde e a procura de substituições naturais trará um efeito muito positivo junto dos consumidores. "Existe uma tendência grande no mercado e por parte dos consumidores de procura de alternativas mais naturais, desde que garantam a segurança e não sejam tóxicas. Há realmente uma apetência muito grande por este tipo de substâncias".

Fernando Paiva sabe disso muito bem. Quase toda a produção que faz e que ronda os 12 mil litros é para exportação As alterações que introduziu de substituição dos sulfitos pela flor do castanheiro têm contribuído para uma melhor aceitação dos diversos mercados, com incremento de valor.

A investigadora do CIMO - Centro de Investigação de Montanha do Instituto Politécnico de Bragança, acrescenta que depois de conhecidos os resultados deste produtor já há muitos interessados em substituir os químicos por este ingrediente natural. "Não só em Portugal mas também em Espanha".

Para lá dos testes muito satisfatórios que já foram feitos nos vinhos, queijos e pastelarias, Isabel Ferreira diz que há outras empresas e produtos, nomeadamente nutracêuticos, que querem fazer a mesma experiência.

A flor de castanheiro está a ter resultados excelentes no vinho e dentro de pouco tempo poderá provocar uma verdadeira revolução, neste setor, no apoio natural à sua conservação.
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interi...revolucionar-o-mundo-dos-vinhos-10301237.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2018 às 17:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Descoberta de investigadores de Bragança pode revolucionar o mundo dos vinhos*
> 10 DE DEZEMBRO DE 2018 - 13:53
> 
> 
> ...



Mais uma excelente ideia, com a nossa marca portuguesa, e por parte de um estabelecimento de ensino, cada vez mais se descobre alternativas a produtos quimicos, usando neste caso, a flor do castanheiro, o que de certa maneira, se a ideia prosseguir com boa aceitação por parte dos produtos, pode ser uma mais valia para a cultura do castanheiro.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 23:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma excelente ideia, com a nossa marca portuguesa, e por parte de um estabelecimento de ensino, cada vez mais se descobre alternativas a produtos quimicos, usando neste caso, a flor do castanheiro, o que de certa maneira, se a ideia prosseguir com boa aceitação por parte dos produtos, pode ser uma mais valia para a cultura do castanheiro.


Vamos começar a substituir eucaliptais por soutos  Que maravilha que seria


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2018 às 13:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos começar a substituir eucaliptais por soutos  Que maravilha que seria



Vamos lá já meter as mãos na terra, e prosseguir com essa ideia, seria uma maravilha...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2018 às 20:15)

Vamos deixar para trás os velhos hábitos, e adoptar novas atitude muito mais benéficas para todo o ecossitema.
Eu tenho pedido todo o tipo de ramagens que os meus vizinhos vão podando ao longo do ano, para depois triturar e "alimentar" o solo, e cada vez tenho a pilha da lenha maior, e com isto tudo ambos ficamos a ganhar.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2018 às 23:19)

Mudando de assunto, aqui há uns tempos falou-se, já não sei se neste tópico ou no da biodiversidade, dos afamados figos pretos de Torres Novas e também de eu nunca os ter visto à venda nos supermercados. Pois bem, estou neste momento a comer um...  Seco, claro. À venda no Jumbo. Fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido por os ver numa grande cadeia de distribuição; é sinal que há interesse em comercializá-los e que há figueiras e figos suficientes para responder à procura


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2018 às 23:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vamos deixar para trás os velhos hábitos, e adoptar novas atitude muito mais benéficas para todo o ecossitema.
> Eu tenho pedido todo o tipo de ramagens que os meus vizinhos vão podando ao longo do ano, para depois triturar e "alimentar" o solo, e cada vez tenho a pilha da lenha maior, e com isto tudo ambos ficamos a ganhar.



Pedro, essa Quinta do Alecrim é a tua quinta?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 13:06)

MSantos disse:


> Pedro, essa Quinta do Alecrim é a tua quinta?



Não, está é a quinta onde trabalho diariamente, e a produção que tenho, e o que irei sempre plantar é para esta mesma quinta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 13:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Mudando de assunto, aqui há uns tempos falou-se, já não sei se neste tópico ou no da biodiversidade, dos afamados figos pretos de Torres Novas e também de eu nunca os ter visto à venda nos supermercados. Pois bem, estou neste momento a comer um...  Seco, claro. À venda no Jumbo. Fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido por os ver numa grande cadeia de distribuição; é sinal que há interesse em comercializá-los e que há figueiras e figos suficientes para responder à procura



Fico muito surpreendido por saber que o figo de Torres Novas já está á venda em grandes cadeias de supermercados pelo nosso país fora, isso também se deve em parte a umas pequenas empresas familiares que muito tem trabalhado em prol desta causa.
Estive presente na semana passado numa sessão aberta na Camara municipal de Torres Novas, para se debater o que poderá ser o futuro do figo, e quem está já a produzir figos em grande quantidade.
Pois infelizmente onde antigamente tinham muito figueiral, hoje em dia o cenário já é bem diferente, pois está tudo abandonado, muitos hectares foram simplesmente arrancados.
E a produção continua a ser muito pouca, principalmente para exportação, onde seria uma mais valia para todos os produtores.
Tenho um terreno pronto, e estou tentado em plantar de novo figueiras, onde aliás já foi antigamente um grande figueiral e muito produtivo


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2018 às 13:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fico muito surpreendido por saber que o figo de Torres Novas já está á venda em grandes cadeias de supermercados pelo nosso país fora, isso também se deve em parte a umas pequenas empresas familiares que muito tem trabalhado em prol desta causa.
> Estive presente na semana passado numa sessão aberta na Camara municipal de Torres Novas, para se debater o que poderá ser o futuro do figo, e quem está já a produzir figos em grande quantidade.
> Pois infelizmente onde antigamente tinham muito figueiral, hoje em dia o cenário já é bem diferente, pois está tudo abandonado, muitos hectares foram simplesmente arrancados.
> E a produção continua a ser muito pouca, principalmente para exportação, onde seria uma mais valia para todos os produtores.
> Tenho um terreno pronto, e estou tentado em plantar de novo figueiras, onde aliás já foi antigamente um grande figueiral e muito produtivo


Só peca por dizer apenas "Figo Preto de Torres" no rótulo, omitindo o "Novas" portanto. Mas Torres Vedras é terra de pêras e não de figos, por isso nós sabemos de onde é que os figos vêm 
Também comprei os pingo de mel, apesar de serem espanhóis. Sinal de que ou não há suficientes em Portugal ou então há trabalho a fazer para a sua divulgação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 18:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Só peca por dizer apenas "Figo Preto de Torres" no rótulo, omitindo o "Novas" portanto. Mas Torres Vedras é terra de pêras e não de figos, por isso nós sabemos de onde é que os figos vêm
> Também comprei os pingo de mel, apesar de serem espanhóis. Sinal de que ou não há suficientes em Portugal ou então há trabalho a fazer para a sua divulgação.



Sim o figo pingo de mel, também existe pouca produção, para responder ao mercado portugues, e ainda muito menos para exportação.
Já existe também uma panóplia de transformados em redor do figo preto de Torres Novas.
Aqui fica as páginas dos principais produtores e transformadores do concelho de Torres Novas:

https://www.facebook.com/EsteirosRibatejo/
https://www.facebook.com/rosagro.doceterra/

Aliás tem se falado muito ultimamente na criação de uma "marca", como DOP, ou IGP, mas segundo o engenheiro Rui Maia, do INIAV, que acompanha o projecto Go Figo produção, por questões burocráticas não é possível.
Também já foi colocada a ideia no ar da criação de um Museu do figo, pois já existe uma rotunda em homenagem ao figo-

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.473...4!1sqWj8WyggjMwnnP6QFb4c0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha aí estão 2 boas ideias, para transformar um fruto tão perecível, aliás os dióspiros rijos vieram dar muita força á comercialização desta fruta, pois caso contrários os outros é quase impossível, pois ficam logo danificadas, quanto muito dá para colher no próprio dia, e vender logo de seguida.
> Mas quando a produção é suficiente chega para as pessoas e para as aves.


Continuando aqui a conversa sobre os dióspiros, estes têm muitas aplicações. Na Coreia do Sul são mestres na sua transformação. Estes podem ser desidratados, transformados em vinagre (que é o melhor para perder peso e celulite), congelados ainda meio duros ou usados na pastelaria. É um fruto nutricionalmente muito rico e versátil!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continuando aqui a conversa sobre os dióspiros, estes têm muitas aplicações. Na Coreia do Sul são mestres na sua transformação. Estes podem ser desidratados, transformados em vinagre (que é o melhor para perder peso e celulite), congelados ainda meio duros ou usados na pastelaria. É um fruto nutricionalmente muito rico e versátil!



Tiveste boa ideia, para não se estar a falar em Of-topic, mas de facto existe países que fazem transformados de todo o tipos de frutas, por vezes coisas que nunca nos passavam pela cabeça.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tiveste boa ideia, para não se estar a falar em Of-topic, mas de facto existe países que fazem transformados de todo o tipos de frutas, por vezes coisas que nunca nos passavam pela cabeça.


Bolos de dióspiro de todos os tipos e feitios...  

https://www.google.pt/search?q=pers...2J3fAhWYRhUIHQgMD1wQ_AUIDigB&biw=1300&bih=666


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bolos de dióspiro de todos os tipos e feitios...
> 
> https://www.google.pt/search?q=pers...2J3fAhWYRhUIHQgMD1wQ_AUIDigB&biw=1300&bih=666



E fica um bolo com muito bom aspecto, tal como se fosse uma tarde de macã, nunca me tinha lembrado desta ideia.
Deve dar também para reduzir a fruta a puré, e incorporar na massa, dando á massa um cor laranja, já fiz parecido mas com batata-doce, e também fica um bolo de "chorar por mais".


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 21:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E fica um bolo com muito bom aspecto, tal como se fosse uma tarde de macã, nunca me tinha lembrado desta ideia.
> Deve dar também para reduzir a fruta a puré, e incorporar na massa, dando á massa um cor laranja, já fiz parecido mas com batata-doce, e também fica um bolo de "chorar por mais".


Vou postar mais vídeos no off-topic nas receitas de cozinha.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:05)

adoro dióspiro do verdadeiro o mole que trava a língua, é um fruto que ou se ama ou odeia não há meia medida


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:10)

camrov8 disse:


> adoro dióspiro do verdadeiro o mole que trava a língua, é um fruto que ou se ama ou odeia não há meia medida


Não se pode dizer que a variedade mole seja a verdadeira, pois são todos verdadeiros. Existem milhares de variedades, principalmente na Península da Coreia, Japão e China. Uma característica muito interessante do diospireiro é que os seus genes estão em mutação permanente e por isso é frequente o aparecimento de novas variedades.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:15)

digo verdadeiro pois o famoso quaqui  é de mais facil aceitação pois não é adestrigente mas acho o mole mais doce e como conheço o mole desde pequeno


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:17)

camrov8 disse:


> digo verdadeiro pois o famoso quaqui  é de mais facil aceitação pois não é adestrigente mas acho o mole mais doce e como conheço o mole desde pequeno


Pois, aqui é mais antigo! Pois eu gosto de todos, até do chocolate, baunilha e coffee cake!  

Tsuru Noko "Chocolate" Persimmons https://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Tsuru_Noko_Chocolate_Persimmons_5497.php

Coffee Cake (Nishimura Wase) http://sperlingnursery.com/plants-a...berries/persimmon/coffee-cake-nishimura-wase/

Vanilla Kaki Persimmons https://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Vanilla_Kaki_Persimmons_15405.php


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 00:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vou postar mais vídeos no off-topic nas receitas de cozinha.


Vais fazer-me fazer um bolo de dióspiro! Já fiquei de água na boca com aqueles desidratados, têm um ótimo aspeto


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 11:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Vais fazer-me fazer um bolo de dióspiro! Já fiquei de água na boca com aqueles desidratados, têm um ótimo aspeto


Fazia com todo o gosto... mas não tenho grandes dotes culinários...


----------



## Between (14 Dez 2018 às 18:48)

Aqui está uma variedade de repolhos da minha horta que ainda não tinha mostrado. São da variedade bacalan, uma das minhas favoritas. Dão cabeças bem grandes e de forma cónica. Estes foram plantados a meio de Setembro. 










Aqui um pequeno update dos meus brócolos. Não espero que as cabeças cresçam muito, já os plantei um pouco tarde, e o frio e a chuva não as deixa desenvolver, mas de qualquer forma penso que já vou ter aqui uma boa colheita, daqui a poucas semanas. Podem reparar também que no caule da planta, junto às folhas, começam a surgir pequenas cabeças, que embora não se desenvolvam tanto como a cabeça central, são muito tenras e saborosas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2018 às 19:01)

Between disse:


> Aqui está uma variedade de repolhos da minha horta que ainda não tinha mostrado. São da variedade bacalan, uma das minhas favoritas. Dão cabeças bem grandes e de forma cónica. Estes foram plantados a meio de Setembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É pena que eu não goste nada de alface nem de brócolos, porque senão era um bom jantar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 19:17)

Between disse:


> Aqui está uma variedade de repolhos da minha horta que ainda não tinha mostrado. São da variedade bacalan, uma das minhas favoritas. Dão cabeças bem grandes e de forma cónica. Estes foram plantados a meio de Setembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Conheço bem essas couves bacalan, o meu pai chegou a plantar quando era mais novo, uma couve dessas dá para alimentar uma casa de familia.
Colhi muita couve flor e bróculos, durante esta semana na quinta onde trabalho, ambas as plantas são muito exigentes em termos de fertilização, do que eu tenho visto, basta a planta se densenvolver mal, para depois o bróculo ficar logo feio e pequeno, mas são dos legumes que mais venda tem nesta época do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2018 às 19:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não se pode dizer que a variedade mole seja a verdadeira, pois são todos verdadeiros. Existem milhares de variedades, principalmente na Península da Coreia, Japão e China. Uma característica muito interessante do diospireiro é que os seus genes estão em mutação permanente e por isso é frequente o aparecimento de novas variedades.


Também não sou grande apreciador de diospiros, nesta altura do ano prefiro por exemplo os kiwis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 19:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também não sou grande apreciador de diospiros, nesta altura do ano prefiro por exemplo os kiwis.


Os kiwis mais comuns por cá, os verdes são um bocado ácidos para o meu gosto... os que mais gosto são os golden e os baby.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 19:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também não sou grande apreciador de diospiros, nesta altura do ano prefiro por exemplo os kiwis.



Os kiwis, costuma comprar sempre nesta época do ano no Aldi, e só compro os que são de Portugal, e posso dizer que são muito saborosos.
Até porque é uma cultura que tem basntante sucesso, principalmente a partir da zona de Coimbra.


----------



## Between (14 Dez 2018 às 19:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É pena que eu não goste nada de alface nem de brócolos, porque senão era um bom jantar.


Alfaces? Estas primeiras duas imagens são de repolhos


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2018 às 19:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os kiwis, costuma comprar sempre nesta época do ano no Aldi, e só compro os que são de Portugal, e posso dizer que são muito saborosos.
> Até porque é uma cultura que tem basntante sucesso, principalmente a partir da zona de Coimbra.


Sim, por acaso, tenho uma árvore de kiwis numa outra casa que tenho na serra de S.Mamede, e pela serra vêm-se algumas árvores de kiwis, é uma fruta que aprecio.


----------



## Between (14 Dez 2018 às 19:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Conheço bem essas couves bacalan, o meu pai chegou a plantar quando era mais novo, uma couve dessas dá para alimentar uma casa de familia.
> Colhi muita couve flor e bróculos, durante esta semana na quinta onde trabalho, ambas as plantas são muito exigentes em termos de fertilização, do que eu tenho visto, basta a planta se densenvolver mal, para depois o bróculo ficar logo feio e pequeno, mas são dos legumes que mais venda tem nesta época do ano.



Sim, os bróculos realmente são muito exigentes, tanto em água como em fertilizante. É o segundo ano que planto, as cabeças nunca são muito grandes, mas chega bem para o que quero :P Se não me engano, no caso dos bróculos, a cabeça é tanto maior quanto mais grosso for o caule da planta... confirma isto com a sua experiência na colheita?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 19:57)

Between disse:


> Sim, os bróculos realmente são muito exigentes, tanto em água como em fertilizante. É o segundo ano que planto, as cabeças nunca são muito grandes, mas chega bem para o que quero :P Se não me engano, no caso dos bróculos, a cabeça é tanto maior quanto mais grosso for o caule da planta... confirma isto com a sua experiência na colheita?



Sim confirmo, quanto mais robusta tiver a couve, e isso tem a ver directamente com o desenvolvimento da planta como falei anteriormente, tenho tirado uns bróculos grandes de plantas em que as folhas até servem para abanar os "reis", como se costuma dizer.
Sim e em termos de rega, a melhor é por asperção, completando sempre com a rega gota-a-gota.
Mas claro que estamos sempre a aprender todos os dias, para melhorar sempre na próxima plantação.


----------



## Between (14 Dez 2018 às 20:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim confirmo, quanto mais robusta tiver a couve, e isso tem a ver directamente com o desenvolvimento da planta como falei anteriormente, tenho tirado uns bróculos grandes de plantas em que as folhas até servem para abanar os "reis", como se costuma dizer.
> Sim e em termos de rega, a melhor é por asperção, completando sempre com a rega gota-a-gota.
> Mas claro que estamos sempre a aprender todos os dias, para melhorar sempre na próxima plantação.



Claro, sempre a aprender. Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fazia com todo o gosto... mas não tenho grandes dotes culinários...


Opá, eu disse "vais fazer-me fazer", ou seja, quem faz sou eu!  

És daqueles que só come, estou a ver...  Oh well... pelo menos tratas de alguns dos ingredientes 
Eu gosto muito de cozinhar, e doces então são a minha especialidade. A barriguinha "agradece"  Estamos na altura mais "perigosa" do ano portanto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Opá, eu disse "vais fazer-me fazer", ou seja, quem faz sou eu!
> 
> És daqueles que só come, estou a ver...  Oh well... pelo menos tratas de alguns dos ingredientes
> Eu gosto muito de cozinhar, e doces então são a minha especialidade. A barriguinha "agradece"  Estamos na altura mais "perigosa" do ano portanto...



Eu gosto de fazer principalmente bolos, com as frutas ou legumes que produzo, dá-me um verdadeiro gosto e satisfação.
A minha mãe é que fica entregue ao "departamento" de cozinhar as refeições, sempre com o máximo de legumes que tenho á disposição na horta.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:17)

Between disse:


> Aqui está uma variedade de repolhos da minha horta que ainda não tinha mostrado. São da variedade bacalan, uma das minhas favoritas. Dão cabeças bem grandes e de forma cónica. Estes foram plantados a meio de Setembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A variedade "bacalan" parece-me que irá muito bem com o "bacalao"  Belíssimos repolhos  E os bróculos, deixa lá, já há "cabeçudos" com fartura em Portugal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Opá, eu disse "vais fazer-me fazer", ou seja, quem faz sou eu!
> 
> És daqueles que só come, estou a ver...  Oh well... pelo menos tratas de alguns dos ingredientes
> Eu gosto muito de cozinhar, e doces então são a minha especialidade. A barriguinha "agradece"  Estamos na altura mais "perigosa" do ano portanto...


Ha ok! Não tinha entendido! Então força, faz lá esses doces e depois tira fotos para nós vermos!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:18)

Between disse:


> Aqui está uma variedade de repolhos da minha horta que ainda não tinha mostrado. São da variedade bacalan, uma das minhas favoritas. Dão cabeças bem grandes e de forma cónica. Estes foram plantados a meio de Setembro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A variedade "bacalan" parece-me que irá muito bem com o "bacalao"  Belíssimos repolhos  E os bróculos, deixa lá, já há "cabeçudos" com fartura em Portugal!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ha ok! Não tinha entendido! Então força, faz lá esses doces e depois tira fotos para nós vermos!


Não tenho feito muita coisa ultimamente, mas aqui há umas semanas fiz um doce de abóbora com canela e nozes que ficou de comer e chorar por mais!  E já marchou todo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu gosto de fazer principalmente bolos, com as frutas ou legumes que produzo, dá-me um verdadeiro gosto e satisfação.
> A minha mãe é que fica entregue ao "departamento" de cozinhar as refeições, sempre com o máximo de legumes que tenho á disposição na horta.


Eu adoro bolos de frutas! Pedro por acaso tens feijoas? Na Nova Zelândia fazem doces fabulosos e até champanhe!  https://feijoafeijoa.wordpress.com/recipes/


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Não tenho feito muita coisa ultimamente, mas aqui há umas semanas fiz um doce de abóbora com canela e nozes que ficou de comer e chorar por mais!  E já marchou todo...



De transformados este ano só fiz marmelada, que é coisa que nunca compro durante todo o ano, e no que toca a doces também gosto muito, de quase todos.
Claro que isto tudo também combina bem com uma boa infusão bem quentinha, e ao lado da lareira, e não esquecedo do belo pão caseiro, feito á moda antiga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu adoro bolos de frutas! Pedro por acaso tens feijoas? Na Nova Zelândia fazem doces fabulosos e até champanhe!  https://feijoafeijoa.wordpress.com/recipes/



Já andava para te perguntar á uns dias, acerca disso, plantei uma feijoa no inicio deste ano, e ainda já cresceu uns 30 cm, eu acho que ela é auto fertil, mas secalhar breve planto mais uma para lhe fazer companhia, o fruto em si, nunca provei, mas fiquei delirado foi ao ver a beleza da flor.
Se á coisa que eu não gosto muito é de ter plantas plantada, sem outra da mesma espécie por perto.
As nespereiras estão agora em plena floração, e com este dias de sol, as minhas abelhas tem agradecido muito, vamos ver como será a campanha, agora aí com a chuva á porta é que vai ser pior.

Qualquer dia tenho de deixar vir aqui a este tópico, só vejo boas ideias á solta, e que deixam qualquer um de água na boca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> De transformados este ano só fiz marmelada, que é coisa que nunca compro durante todo o ano, e no que toca a doces também gosto muito, de quase todos.
> Claro que isto tudo também combina bem com uma boa infusão bem quentinha, e ao lado da lareira, e não esquecedo do belo pão caseiro, feito á moda antiga.


A minha senhora fez doce de tamarilho, e doce de abóbora esparguete com pinhões e lima caviar...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu adoro bolos de frutas! Pedro por acaso tens feijoas? Na Nova Zelândia fazem doces fabulosos e até champanhe!  https://feijoafeijoa.wordpress.com/recipes/


_Do you have a slightly insane and irrational love of feijoas? Me too.
 _A Juliana é da tua família?  
Nunca vi feijoas à venda, tenho de olhar com mais atenção na secção dos frutos exóticos da próxima vez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já andava para te perguntar á uns dias, acerca disso, plantei uma feijoa no inicio deste ano, e ainda já cresceu uns 30 cm, eu acho que ela é auto fertil, mas secalhar breve planto mais uma para lhe fazer companhia, o fruto em si, nunca provei, mas fiquei delirado foi ao ver a beleza da flor.
> Se á coisa que eu não gosto muito é de ter plantas plantada, sem outra da mesma espécie por perto.
> As nespereiras estão agora em plena floração, e com este dias de sol, as minhas abelhas tem agradecido muito, vamos ver como será a campanha, agora aí com a chuva á porta é que vai ser pior.


Olha planta logo umas 4! A fruta vai pegar... faz muito bem à saúde e nos hipermercados quando aparece é caríssima! Se encontrares compra a variedade mammuthe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:35)

João Pedro disse:


> _Do you have a slightly insane and irrational love of feijoas? Me too.
> _A Juliana é da tua família?
> Nunca vi feijoas à venda, tenho de olhar com mais atenção na secção dos frutos exóticos da próxima vez.


João isso nem parece teu! Arranja uma árvore para teres frutos teus! É de folha perene, está sempre linda. As flores são maravilhosas e as pétalas podem-se comer, são deliciosas!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha planta logo umas 4! A fruta vai pegar... faz muito bem à saúde e nos hipermercados quando aparece é caríssima! Se encontrares compra a variedade mammuthe.


Espero que o nome da variedade se refira ao sabor e não ao preço!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> João isso nem parece teu! Arranja uma árvore para teres frutos teus! É de folha perene, está sempre linda. As flores são maravilhosas e as pétalas podem-se comer, são deliciosas!


Já te esqueceste que vivo num apartamento no meio do Porto, certo? 
Mas os meus pais vivem numa bela vivenda com jardim e aqui há uns tempos a minha mãe queria lá "tapar um buraco" com qualquer coisa que não crescesse muito... Crescem muito as feijoas? Não conheço nada do hábito da espécie.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Espero que o nome da variedade se refira ao sabor e não ao preço!


O nome é relativo ao tamanho da fruta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha planta logo umas 4! A fruta vai pegar... faz muito bem à saúde e nos hipermercados quando aparece é caríssima! Se encontrares compra a variedade mammuthe.



O problema de plantar ás vezes é que a feijoa, como é uma planta tropical, é torna-se cara, e então para quem encomenda algumas dezenas de árvores como eu, ás vezes já faz alguma mossa no orçamento, mas nada que não consigo fazer. Pois e é uma fruta que por vezes só aparece nos hiper, quando fazem feira dedicada a este tipo de fruto ou coisa do género.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Já te esqueceste que vivo num apartamento no meio do Porto, certo?
> Mas os meus pais vivem numa bela vivenda com jardim e aqui há uns tempos a minha mãe queria lá "tapar um buraco" com qualquer coisa que não crescesse muito... Crescem muito as feijoas? Não conheço nada do hábito da espécie.


As feijoas até podem ser podadas como sebe... claro que se deixar crescem como uma árvore média...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O problema de plantar ás vezes é que a feijoa, como é uma planta tropical, é torna-se cara, e então para quem encomenda algumas dezenas de árvores como eu, ás vezes já faz alguma mossa no orçamento, mas nada que não consigo fazer. Pois e é uma fruta que por vezes só aparece nos hiper, quando fazem feira dedicada a este tipo de fruto ou coisa do género.


A feijoa é tropical mas aguenta -12C! Vale mesmo a pena o investimento... é a goiaba mais rústica... (da família claro, não é uma goiaba per si)


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As feijoas até podem ser podadas como sebe... claro que se deixar crescem como uma árvore média...


OK! Vou investigar então


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As feijoas até podem ser podadas como sebe... claro que se deixar crescem como uma árvore média...



Já vi uma feijoa aqui perto, e o tamanho é parecido com o do medronheiro, ou seja pode fazer um "arbustão", ou podes sempre ir aparando para não crescer. muito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:44)

João Pedro disse:


> OK! Vou investigar então


Até podes fazer geleia com as pétalas da flor como se faz com as de rosas...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já vi uma feijoa aqui perto, e o tamanho é parecido com o do medronheiro, ou seja pode fazer um "arbustão", ou podes sempre ir aparando para não crescer. muito.


Sim, estava a ver umas fotos. É maravilhosa em flor  Mas para colocar no espaço que a minha mãe queria plantar tinha mesmo se ser podada pelo "mestre João" de vez em quando


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A feijoa é tropical mas aguenta -12C! Vale mesmo a pena o investimento... é a goiaba mais rústica... (da família claro, não é uma goiaba per si)



Foi ao pesquisar sobre isso é que decidi experimentar por aqu, pois a geada quando é forte, fico com o terreno todo, como se tivesse nevado, tenho de plantar árvores altas, no final do terreno para tentar impedir que frio gelado suba tanto pelo terreno acima, tenho lá em baixo um pequeno vale, rodeado de linhas de água por todo á volta, e pronto acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada.
Mas vou ver então se planto mais alguma feijoa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, estava a ver umas fotos. É maravilhosa em flor  Mas para colocar no espaço que a minha mãe queria plantar tinha mesmo se ser podada pelo "mestre João" de vez em quando


Também pode estar em vaso bastante tempo. Em Leiria já fazem isso na via pública.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Foi ao pesquisar sobre isso é que decidi experimentar por aqu, pois a geada quando é forte, fico com o terreno todo, como se tivesse nevado, tenho de plantar árvores altas, no final do terreno para tentar impedir que frio gelado suba tanto pelo terreno acima, tenho lá em baixo um pequeno vale, rodeado de linhas de água por todo á volta, e pronto acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada.
> Mas vou ver então se planto mais alguma feijoa.


A feijoa não sofre nada no nosso país... até lhe pode nevar em cima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, estava a ver umas fotos. É maravilhosa em flor  Mas para colocar no espaço que a minha mãe queria plantar tinha mesmo se ser podada pelo "mestre João" de vez em quando



Mas tens sempre outro tipo de plantas bastante lindas, e que se adaptam a pequeno canto, expreita estas:
Qualquer uma delas atraem insectos polinizadores e borboletas.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bud...mKDfAhUI2xoKHZhBAlIQ_AUIDigB&biw=1366&bih=626

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...19j0i5i30i19j0i5i10i30i19j0i30i19.mqhu9aRYlOw


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:49)

Eu dei alguma fruta das minhas feijoas a algumas pessoas por aqui, para experimentarem. Adoraram! Vai tudo comprar árvores!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A feijoa não sofre nada no nosso país... até lhe pode nevar em cima.



Pois como se costuma dizer, as folhas das árvores dizem logo muita coisa a seu respeito, pois uma folha pequena, parecida até com a das oliveiras, e bastante rústica.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também pode estar em vaso bastante tempo. Em Leiria já fazem isso na via pública.


Pois, já vi as sebes também. Eu estou rendido, falta convencer a mamã...  Onde é que compro uma? Tem de vir de fora?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas tens sempre outro tipo de plantas bastante lindas, e que se adaptam a pequeno canto, expreita estas:
> Qualquer uma delas atraem insectos polinizadores e borboletas.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bud...mKDfAhUI2xoKHZhBAlIQ_AUIDigB&biw=1366&bih=626
> ...


Eu tenho a primeira e alguns tipos de salva para chá...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois, já vi as sebes também. Eu estou rendido, falta convencer a mamã...  Onde é que compro uma? Tem de vir de fora?


Os hortos já têm. Mas eu compro nos mercados, nos homens que vendem árvores de fruto... ficam bem mais baratas.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas tens sempre outro tipo de plantas bastante lindas, e que se adaptam a pequeno canto, expreita estas:
> Qualquer uma delas atraem insectos polinizadores e borboletas.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bud...mKDfAhUI2xoKHZhBAlIQ_AUIDigB&biw=1366&bih=626
> ...


Budleias não... infelizmente são invasoras em Portugal. Aqui no interior do meu quarteirão há um monte delas. As sálvias são pequenas demais para o que ela quer esconder


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho a primeira e alguns tipos de salva para chá...



Eu a budleia não tenho, mas vou tratar de ir comprar, adorei o tipo de arbusto que faz, e a sua flor, a salvia leucantha, tenho aqui plantada recentemente, e é das poucas plantas que as galinhas e os patos não me comem pelos buracos da vedação, secalhar não gostam do sabor.
Mas esta cresce muito, e já uns 3 a 4 meses em flor.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os hortos já têm. Mas eu compro nos mercados, nos homens que vendem árvores de fruto... ficam bem mais baratas.


Obrigado! Por acaso conheço um bom viveiro de fruteiras aqui perto, tenho de ver se eles têm. Agora no Natal mostro umas fotos à minha mãe para ver se estará interessada


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado! Por acaso conheço um bom viveiro de fruteiras aqui perto, tenho de ver se eles têm. Agora no Natal mostro umas fotos à minha mãe para ver se estará interessada



Aliás os melhores viveiros que eu conheço são todos na zona Norte, e alguns deles tem uns bons preços.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 20:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado! Por acaso conheço um bom viveiro de fruteiras aqui perto, tenho de ver se eles têm. Agora no Natal mostro umas fotos à minha mãe para ver se estará interessada


Mostra as flores... vai adorar de certeza!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aliás os melhores viveiros que eu conheço são todos na zona Norte, e alguns deles tem uns bons preços.


Tem! 
https://www.viveirosalbar.com/conteudos/produtos3/3
10€ cada


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Tem!
> https://www.viveirosalbar.com/conteudos/produtos3/3
> 10€ cada


E são bem baratas! Aproveita!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Tem!
> https://www.viveirosalbar.com/conteudos/produtos3/3
> 10€ cada



Eu comprei a minha nos viveiros de Castromil, e dependente do tamanho, paguei se não me engano uns 4 euros, com 25 de altura.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E são bem baratas! Aproveita!


A especialidade deles são as macieiras, mas têm muita coisa.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu comprei a minha nos viveiros de Castromil, e dependente do tamanho, paguei se não me engano uns 4 euros, com 25 de altura.


Também conheço muito bem  Já lá comprei muita coisa


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Também conheço muito bem  Já lá comprei muita coisa



São excelentes, e conseguem despachar as plantas em 2 dias, isto quando se está com alguma pressa, é muito bom.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:09)

Os benefícios nutricionais da feijoa...

*Nutritional Value of Feijoa*
According to the USDA nutrient database, 100g of feijoa contains the following values:

119kcal
2g Fat (3% RDI)
26g Carb (9% RDI)
3g Protein (6% RDI)
49.3mg Vitamin C (82% RDI)
.1mg Riboflavin (5% RDI)
.7mg Niacin (4% RDI)
.1mg Vitamin B6 (6% RDI)
92.3mcg Folate (23% RDI)
.6mg Pantothenic Acid (6% RDI)
41.3 Calcium (4% RDI)
.2mg Iron (1% RDI)
21.9mg Magnesium (5% RDI)
48.6mg Phosphorous (5% RDI)
377mg Potassium (11% RDI)
.1mg Zinc (1% RDI)
.1mg Copper (7% RDI)

.2mg Manganese (10% RDI)

*Health Benefits of Feijoa*
Feijoas have several traditional medicinal applications, including combatting dysentery and cholera, and acting as a bactericide. Being high in vitamin C, feijoas aid in remedying coughs and colds while boosting the immune system and assisting with oral and bone health.

The medical community has affirmed many of feijoa’s traditional uses:
--A 2012 study published in _Pharmaceutical Biology_ indicates that feijoas have remarkable *antioxidant*activity.
--Italian researchers published a study in the _Journal of Medicinal Food_ revealing that feijoa extracts have strong antibacterial and *antifungal *activities, outperforming metronidazole in some cases.
--_Die Pharmazie_ published findings by Egyptian scientists illustrating that the leaf extracts *improved bone*mineralization
--European scientists published a study in _The International Journal of Biochemistry and Cell Biology_indicating that the fruit possesses *anti-cancer* properties.

--According to a study published in the _Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry_, feijoas have *anti-inflammatory* compounds.
http://theindianvegan.blogspot.com/2012/10/all-about-feijoa.html


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> São excelentes, e conseguem despachar as plantas em 2 dias, isto quando se está com alguma pressa, é muito bom.


Ah, eu vou lá pessoalmente


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Ah, eu vou lá pessoalmente



Pois eu também gostava de lá ir, mas estou muito longe.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os benefícios nutricionais da feijoa...
> 
> *Nutritional Value of Feijoa*
> According to the USDA nutrient database, 100g of feijoa contains the following values:
> ...


Só preciso das flores para convencer a minha mãe  E com fruta a acompanhar acho que ela se vai render... se ainda quiser plantar claro, pois também gosta muito de mudar de ideias...  (tem 79 anos e teimosa que nem um burro!)


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:13)




----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Só preciso das flores para convencer a minha mãe  E com fruta a acompanhar acho que ela se vai render... se ainda quiser plantar claro, pois também gosta muito de mudar de ideias...  (tem 79 anos e teimosa que nem um burro!)



Pois, olha que lá nisso não está sozinho, o meu pai tem 62, e também é mais teimoso que um burro velho, daqueles que nem com uma cenoura á frente anda, mas pronto, quando ele se poem a falar de qualquer coisa que planto, a única coisa que eu lhe digo, é que deixo o terreno melhor, do que aquilo que ele me deixou, pois eu em pouco anos já plantei mais árvores do que ele em mais de 30.
Eu só lhe digo, assim, deixa estar que eu sei o que estou a fazer.
Daqui a pouco ainda algém vem reclamar que devem de estar a dar bolinhos neste tópico.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2018 às 21:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, olha que lá nisso não está sozinho, o meu pai tem 62, e também é mais teimoso que um burro velho, daqueles que nem com uma cenoura á frente anda, mas pronto, quando ele se poem a falar de qualquer coisa que planto, a única coisa que eu lhe digo, é que deixo o terreno melhor, do que aquilo que ele me deixou, pois eu em pouco anos já plantei mais árvores do que ele em mais de 30.
> Eu só lhe digo, assim, deixa estar que eu sei o que estou a fazer.
> Daqui a pouco ainda algém vem reclamar que devem de estar a dar bolinhos neste tópico.


A conversa tem por base um produto agrícola a — a feijoa (_Acca sellowiana_).


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 21:34)

João Pedro disse:


> A conversa tem por base um produto agrícola a — a feijoa (_Acca sellowiana_).



Claro que sim, estava só a ser irónico.
Eu gosto muito de ajudar no sei, e no que não sei, vou pesquisar, na net ou em livros, e todos os dias passo horas a pesquisar na net, tudo relacionado com a agricultura.
E tenho visitado ultimamente alguns vales aqui em redor, onde antigamente se praticava muita agricultura, á procura de árvores antigas, e de variedades regionais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 17:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Hoje a actividade da tarde cá em casa foi apanhar as últimas feijoas das árvores para fazer doce, já que as últimas são mais pequenas... tudo para aproveitar!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2018 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje a actividade da tarde cá em casa foi apanhar as últimas feijoas das árvores para fazer doce, já que as últimas são mais pequenas... tudo para aproveitar!


Ontem fiquei com uma dúvida acerca da polinização. Como é, preciso de duas árvores para ter fruta? Ou uma chega?


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 21:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Ontem fiquei com uma dúvida acerca da polinização. Como é, preciso de duas árvores para ter fruta? Ou uma chega?


Olá! Uma em princípio chega. Para ter mais fruta e assegurar mais polinização é melhor ter duas...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Uma em princípio chega. Para ter mais fruta e assegurar mais polinização é melhor ter duas...


Pois... pode ser que haja por lá alguma nas redondezas


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 22:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois... pode ser que haja por lá alguma nas redondezas


Em princípio não há problema... se não der fruta envio uns ramos para enxertares...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2018 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em princípio não há problema... se não der fruta envio uns ramos para enxertares...


Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 22:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado


E sapotes brancos (casimiroa edulis) não há por aí no Porto?


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2018 às 23:48)

Bem, podem continuar, o que se aprende por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 11:50)

Um bom programa, sempre com temas actuais, e muito interessantes, o "Biosfera", na RTP2, todos os sábados, ontem foi sobre os solos, e o o uso de agroquímicos.

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p4238/biosfera


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 16:23)

A actividade do dia foi começar a apanhar as murtas para fazer licor... Está carregada! 













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A actividade do dia foi começar a apanhar as murtas para fazer licor... Está carregada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essas murtas estão bem gordinhas, isso já por si é uma mais valia, para fazeres o teu licor, estão com um óptimo aspecto.
Mais interessante é a plantar estar dividida a meio pela vedação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Essas murtas estão bem gordinhas, isso já por si é uma mais valia, para fazeres o teu licor, estão com um óptimo aspecto.
> Mais interessante é a plantar estar dividida a meio pela vedação.


Pois, eu quando plantei não liguei muito e agora cresceu imenso e meteu-se pela rede. Vou cortar as hastes que foram para o outro lado e propagar por estaca... assim aumento as plantas e a produção!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, eu quando plantei não liguei muito e agora cresceu imenso e meteu-se pela rede. Vou cortar as hastes que foram para o outro lado e propagar por estaca... assim aumento as plantas e a produção!



Eu plantei 30 murtas no inicio deste ano, para fazer uma sebe, é um arbusto que gosto muito, principalmente na primavera quando estão em floração, deixando no ar o seu perfume.
As minhas tem crescido bem, espero que dentro de 2 anos já estejam a dar flor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu plantei 30 murtas no inicio deste ano, para fazer uma sebe, é um arbusto que gosto muito, principalmente na primavera quando estão em floração, deixando no ar o seu perfume.
> As minhas tem crescido bem, espero que dentro de 2 anos já estejam a dar flor.


Já sabes como são os frutos? Os meus mais maduros e gordinhos até tinham alguma doçura e quase sem adestringência e muito aromáticos. Na Itália usam ramos de murta nos assados por baixo da carne. Quando podar a minha vou experimentar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já sabes como são os frutos? Os meus mais maduros e gordinhos até tinham alguma doçura e quase sem adestringência e muito aromáticos. Na Itália usam ramos de murta nos assados por baixo da carne. Quando podar a minha vou experimentar!



Quando as minhas derem fruto, logo decido se farei algum transformado com elas, ou se deixo para as aves, pois faz sentido porque de certa forma tem um intenso aroma, mais na fase da floração.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quando as minhas derem fruto, logo decido se farei algum transformado com elas, ou se deixo para as aves, pois faz sentido porque de certa forma tem um intenso aroma, mais na fase da floração.


Olha que as aves bem tentam mas pouco lhes tocam. É um sabor demasiado intenso para elas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha que as aves bem tentam mas pouco lhes tocam. É um sabor demasiado intenso para elas...



Sim eu conheço algumas faixas com murtas, em que se ve bem que apenas a parte da pele arrancada, nada mais do que isso.
Quando estão carregadas de frutos, que ainda são cerca de 2 a 3 meses, também não deixam de ter os seu encantos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 19:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim eu conheço algumas faixas de murtas, em que se ve bem que apenas a parte da pele arrancada, nada mais do que isso.
> Quando estão carregadas de frutos, que ainda são cerca de 2 a 3 meses, também não deixam de ter os seu encantos.


Estou convencido que mesmo os frutos pequenos são bons para fazer licor...  não imaginas o quanto é bom!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 21:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A actividade do dia foi começar a apanhar as murtas para fazer licor... Está carregada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estão fantásticas! Nunca tinha visto murtas com tantos frutos 

E sabes que mais, adivinha lá o que é que encontrei hoje à venda no Jumbo?  Isso; feijoas! Caras como tudo! 12€ o quilo... comprei cinco, tinha de provar 
Não sabia bem o que esperar, fiquei surpreendido certamente. São ligeiramente ácidas, mas com uma pontinha de doce. Sabe a limão com açúcar  Mas gostei, primeiro estranha-se, mas rapidamente entranha-se.

Já falei com a minha mãe; primeiro disse que já não queria plantar, depois quando lhe falei das flores mudou de ideias  Tenho de lhe mostrar umas fotos agora no Natal para a aprovação final


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 21:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão fantásticas! Nunca tinha visto murtas com tantos frutos
> 
> E sabes que mais, adivinha lá o que é que encontrei hoje à venda no Jumbo?  Isso; feijoas! Caras como tudo! 12€ o quilo... comprei cinco, tinha de provar
> Não sabia bem o que esperar, fiquei surpreendido certamente. São ligeiramente ácidas, mas com uma pontinha de doce. Sabe a limão com açúcar  Mas gostei, primeiro estranha-se, mas rapidamente entranha-se.
> ...


Ainda bem que gostaste! São primas das goiabas e fazem muito bem à saúde!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 21:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão fantásticas! Nunca tinha visto murtas com tantos frutos
> 
> E sabes que mais, adivinha lá o que é que encontrei hoje à venda no Jumbo?  Isso; feijoas! Caras como tudo! 12€ o quilo... comprei cinco, tinha de provar
> Não sabia bem o que esperar, fiquei surpreendido certamente. São ligeiramente ácidas, mas com uma pontinha de doce. Sabe a limão com açúcar  Mas gostei, primeiro estranha-se, mas rapidamente entranha-se.
> ...



Aproveita mostra-lhe então as flores, e depois já lhe podes oferecer a feijoa como prenda de Natal, juntas o útil ao agrdável...
Tenho de ver então se encontro também aqui pelo hipers as feijoas para provar.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda bem que gostaste! São primas das goiabas e fazem muito bem à saúde!


Já me sinto mais jovem! 
Tens que te dedicar à produção/comercialização de feijoas, ficavas rico num instante! 

Também tinham lá uns bonitos tamarilhos, mas esses ficam para a próxima ou tinha uma overdose de frutos tropicais hoje


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 21:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Já me sinto mais jovem!
> Tens que te dedicar à produção/comercialização de feijoas, ficavas rico num instante!
> 
> Também tinham lá uns bonitos tamarilhos, mas esses ficam para a próxima ou tinha uma overdose de frutos tropicais hoje


E sapotes brancos (casimiroa edulis) não existem aí no Porto?


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aproveita mostra-lhe então as flores, e depois já lhe podes oferecer a feijoa como prenda de Natal, juntas o útil ao agrdável...
> Tenho de ver então se encontro também aqui pelo hipers as feijoas para provar.


A minha mãe não lê emails... o processo vai ser mais demorado...   Mas se ela quiser, e o terreno der pois tem lá um cepo de outra árvore, ainda tento encontrar nos viveiros lá da zona.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 21:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E sapotes brancos (casimiroa edulis) não existem aí no Porto?


Esqueci-me de responder a essa...  Nunca vi, mas lá está, a minha área de trabalho são as ornamentais e não as fruteiras, por isso até pode haver por aqui em algum quintal e nunca ter dado conta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 21:53)

João Pedro disse:


> Esqueci-me de responder a essa...  Nunca vi, mas lá está, a minha área de trabalho são as ornamentais e não as fruteiras, por isso até pode haver por aqui em algum quintal e nunca ter dado conta.


Tens de juntar outra categoria, as fruteiras ornamentais!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 22:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tens de juntar outra categoria, as fruteiras ornamentais!


Estou a aprender...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 22:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Estou a aprender...


Se há coisa que eu adoro são os jardins comestíveis.... é um conceito que devíamos pôr em prática.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 22:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se há coisa que eu adoro são os jardins comestíveis.... é um conceito que devíamos pôr em prática.


Ir ao jardim e colher o que precisamos sem ir ao supermercado? Parece-me bem  Mas os portugueses em geral têm um grande desconhecimento, e mesmo desinteresse, sobre o mundo das plantas, com as devidas exceções claro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 22:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Ir ao jardim e colher o que precisamos sem ir ao supermercado? Parece-me bem  Mas os portugueses em geral têm um grande desconhecimento, e mesmo desinteresse, sobre o mundo das plantas, com as devidas exceções claro.


Praticamente todas as minhas plantas, mesmo as de jardim são comestíveis...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2018 às 09:16)

Ai, se eu tivesse um terreno... Com as coisas que se aprende aqui

Há uns tempos atrás, andei ai com uma "febre" de testar umas coisas aqui pela varanda (fechada) e por mais estranho que possa parecer, algumas coisas deram e bem, em modo biológico. O pior foi mesmo as pragas, mas cheguei a comer espinafres e broculos e até tomate cereja.

De tudo o que experimentei o que se deu mesmo melhor foi os espinafres e bem bons que eles eram, arranjei umas floreiras daquelas pequenas 40/50 cm de comprimento e pus as mãos à obra, arranjei forma de ter um reservatório no fundo para a água como se vê agora ai a aparecer diversos modelos, pelos hipermercados, lojas para casa etc e lá consegui alguns resultados, até foi engraçada a experiência.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2018 às 17:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Ir ao jardim e colher o que precisamos sem ir ao supermercado? Parece-me bem  Mas os portugueses em geral têm um grande desconhecimento, e mesmo desinteresse, sobre o mundo das plantas, com as devidas exceções claro.



Pois, eu começei á pouco tempo a trabalhar com sistema de agrofloresta, ou seja, no mesmo espaço consegues ter os vários estratos arbóreos de árvores, desde a maior á mais pequena, e depois entre as árvores podes fazer a tua horta, com o intuito, dessas mesmas árvores de fornecerem biomassa, com as várais podas que vais fazendo, e com o passar do tempo, ficas com uma terra muita rica, e já não precisas de alimentar o solo com estrume animal.

Outra coisa que ando a plantar é salgueiros e choupos, para criar galeria rípicola, da qual no proximo mes tenho cerca de 150 metros para fazer, e depois são as outras árvores adaptadas a solos mais secos como os "Quercus", e depois todos os arbustos que se pode plantar por debaixo destas, como os medronheiros, sanguinho-das-sebes, folhados, entre tantas outras espécies.
Posso dizer que vem aí meses de muito trabalho, entre árvores de fruto e outras espécies, bem como as que planto de estaca, como os marmeleiros e as árvores ribeirinhas, nesta campanha de outono/inverno, estimo plantar perto de mil árvores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2018 às 18:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, eu começei á pouco tempo a trabalhar com sistema de agrofloresta, ou seja, no mesmo espaço consegues ter os vários estratos arbóreos de árvores, desde a maior á mais pequena, e depois entre as árvores podes fazer a tua horta, com o intuito, dessas mesmas árvores de fornecerem biomassa, com as várais podas que vais fazendo, e com o passar do tempo, ficas com uma terra muita rica, e já não precisas de alimentar o solo com estrume animal.
> 
> Outra coisa que ando a plantar é salgueiros e choupos, para criar galeria rípicola, da qual no proximo mes tenho cerca de 150 metros para fazer, e depois são as outras árvores adaptadas a solos mais secos como os "Quercus", e depois todos os arbustos que se pode plantar por debaixo destas, como os medronheiros, sanguinho-das-sebes, folhados, entre tantas outras espécies.
> Posso dizer que vem aí meses de muito trabalho, entre árvores de fruto e outras espécies, bem como as que planto de estaca, como os marmeleiros e as árvores ribeirinhas, nesta campanha de outono/inverno, estimo plantar perto de mil árvores.


Eu também uso esse sistema, mas as árvores são sobreiros muito grandes que já aqui existiam...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2018 às 18:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também uso esse sistema, mas as árvores são sobreiros muito grandes que já aqui existiam...



Melhor ainda nesse caso, já tens sorte nisso, assim é só plantares os arbustos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2018 às 19:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Melhor ainda nesse caso, já tens sorte nisso, assim é só plantares os arbustos.


Eu aproveito uma zona mais protegida pelos sobreiros para plantar as frutíferas tropicais mais sensíveis às baixas temperaturas... aí o relevo também faz um ligeiro colo, por isso tudo se conjuga. As mais temperadas ao junto do terreno e as outras mais protegidas para o cimo, mais junto à casa e debaixo dos sobreiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2018 às 19:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu aproveito uma zona mais protegida pelos sobreiros para plantar as frutíferas tropicais mais sensíveis às baixas temperaturas... aí o relevo também faz um ligeiro colo, por isso tudo se conjuga. As mais temperadas ao junto do terreno e as outras mais protegidas para o cimo, mais junto à casa e debaixo dos sobreiros.



Sim também é uma excelente ideia, pois os sobreiros protegem bem as plantas tropicais, pois estão sempre com folhas, e com uma larga copa, e fazem uma boa cobertura de solo, com as folhas, tens sempre o solo bem alimentado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2018 às 19:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim também é uma excelente ideia, pois os sobreiros protegem bem as plantas tropicais, pois estão sempre com folhas, e com uma larga copa, e fazem uma boa cobertura de solo, com as folhas, tens sempre o solo bem alimentado.


Pois é isso mesmo!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2018 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Ai, se eu tivesse um terreno... Com as coisas que se aprende aqui
> 
> Há uns tempos atrás, andei ai com uma "febre" de testar umas coisas aqui pela varanda (fechada) e por mais estranho que possa parecer, algumas coisas deram e bem, em modo biológico. O pior foi mesmo as pragas, mas cheguei a comer espinafres e broculos e até tomate cereja.
> 
> De tudo o que experimentei o que se deu mesmo melhor foi os espinafres e bem bons que eles eram, arranjei umas floreiras daquelas pequenas 40/50 cm de comprimento e pus as mãos à obra, arranjei forma de ter um reservatório no fundo para a água como se vê agora ai a aparecer diversos modelos, pelos hipermercados, lojas para casa etc e lá consegui alguns resultados, até foi engraçada a experiência.


Não há nada mais entusiasmante do que ver as sementinhas que lançámos à terra a crescer. Ando lá de volta todos os dias a ver quantos mm é que cresceram desde o dia anterior...  Aqui há umas duas semanas andei a remexer a terra de um vaso onde semeei coentros este ano, reguei a terra para não ficar completamente seca e para minha surpresa uns dias depois começaram a germinar umas plantinhas... acho que são sementes da salsa que lá semeei há dois ou três anos  Tenho também um aloé vera que trouxe bem pequenino do jardim dos meus pais, meti-o num vaso e o gajo em poucos meses transformou-se num gigante. Está cheio de filhotes já.

Mas sim, se tivesse um terreno dedicava-me a plantar o que mais gosto que são mesmo as árvores


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2018 às 23:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Não há nada mais entusiasmante do que ver as sementinhas que lançámos à terra a crescer. Ando lá de volta todos os dias a ver quantos mm é que cresceram desde o dia anterior...  Aqui há umas duas semanas andei a remexer a terra de um vaso onde semeei coentros este ano, reguei a terra para não ficar completamente seca e para minha surpresa uns dias depois começaram a germinar umas plantinhas... acho que são sementes da salsa que lá semeei há dois ou três anos  Tenho também um aloé vera que trouxe bem pequenino do jardim dos meus pais, meti-o num vaso e o gajo em poucos meses transformou-se num gigante. Está cheio de filhotes já.
> 
> Mas sim, se tivesse um terreno dedicava-me a plantar o que mais gosto que são mesmo as árvores



Era igual comigo, andava lá todos os dias a ver o que cresciam  o que me acontecia mais era semear e depois em vez de nascer o que semeava, nasciam outras coisas, depois lá acabava por nascer o que tinha semeado. Ainda tenho ai as floreiras, ainda só capaz de plantar algumas ornamentais de pequeno porte...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2018 às 23:58)

remember disse:


> Era igual comigo, andava lá todos os dias a ver o que cresciam  o que me acontecia mais era semear e depois em vez de nascer o que semeava, nasciam outras coisas, depois lá acabava por nascer o que tinha semeado. Ainda tenho ai as floreiras, ainda só capaz de plantar algumas ornamentais de pequeno porte...


Acabam sempre por aparecer outras coisas, algumas que nem sabes bem como  No inicio do ano no vaso da minha avenca apareceu um pé de salsa e uma begónia. A salsa ainda suspeito como é que lá possa ter ido parar, agora a begónia... nunca houve cá em casa  Está enorme agora tb. Não dá é para comer 

E depois tenho ainda um vaso grande cheio de lírios-do-vale. No ano passado não deu grande coisa, plantei-os tarde. Estou a aguardar com alguma expectativa o que irá acontecer este ano


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 15:37)




----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 17:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Dá para fazer uma valente "feijoada, mas esta não leva carne, e é ainda mais saudável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 17:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Dá para fazer uma valente "feijoada, mas esta não leva carne, e é ainda mais saudável.


Dá para fazer um tipo de marmelada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 17:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dá para fazer um tipo de marmelada...



Olha pelo menos parece ter um bom aspecto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha pelo menos parece ter um bom aspecto...


Acabei de provar o doce de feijoa que a minha mulher fez, e é fantástico! Não consigo definir o sabor, mas ficou mesmo bom! Também fez uns croissant recheados com o mesmo doce e ficaram excelentes!  

Este é o paraíso que estou a tentar fazer aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabei de provar o doce de feijoa que a minha mulher fez, e é fantástico! Não consigo definir o sabor, mas ficou mesmo bom! Também fez uns croissant recheados com o mesmo doce e ficaram excelentes!
> 
> Este é o paraíso que estou a tentar fazer aqui...



Não me digas mais nada, que já estou aqui com "água na boca", só de pensar nessas coisas boas, ainda por cima agora ainda é hora do lanche.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não me digas mais nada, que já estou aqui com "água na boca", só de pensar nessas coisas boas, ainda por cima agora ainda é hora do lanche.


  É melhor ires comer, ainda nasce o menino de boca aberta!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É melhor ires come, ainda nasce o menino de boca aberta!



Já comi, mas arranjava sempre um espaço para mais.
Já que não tinha "marmelada" de feijoa tive de ficar pelo doce de frutos silvestres.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:36)

A foto do doce de feijoa ainda no tacho... 







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Dez 2018 às 20:37)

Este ano as minhas feijoas ficaram muito pequenas. Mas produziu muitas.
Entretanto um amigo hoje trouxe-me estes limões. Um gigante e outro que não sei qual a variedade. Será mão de buda?
Aos experts, peço a opinião.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2018 às 20:43)

ct1gnd disse:


> Este ano as minhas feijoas ficaram muito pequenas. Mas produziu muitas.
> Entretanto um amigo hoje trouxe-me estes limões. Um gigante e outro que não sei qual a variedade. Será mão de buda?
> Aos experts, peço a opinião.



É mesmo gigante esse limão, coitado do limoeiro se tivesse muitos do tamanho desse, assim por alto diria que deve pesar uns 2 quilos, parece um fenómeno aqui do concelho vizinho do Entroncamento.

O outro não me parece ser mão de buda, mas como é uma variedade que nunca dá os frutos todos semelhantes, nunca se sabe.






Este o limão mão de buda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

ct1gnd disse:


> Este ano as minhas feijoas ficaram muito pequenas. Mas produziu muitas.
> Entretanto um amigo hoje trouxe-me estes limões. Um gigante e outro que não sei qual a variedade. Será mão de buda?
> Aos experts, peço a opinião.


Olá! Ou é um mão de buda muito pequeno ou é uma degeneração de limão. A alteração genética que deu origem ao mão de buda pode estar presente e por vezes manifestar-se.


----------



## Between (22 Dez 2018 às 16:58)

E quase 15 dias depois, o cebolo que semeei começa a germinar! A variedade espanhola é a que está mais adiantada e a nascer certinha.






Deixo aqui também fotografias de outras culturas. 

Repolhos
Este foi colhido hoje, reparem só no tamanho da "cabeça"  











Pencas/Tronchudas
A poucos dias do Natal...














Brócolos


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 17:24)

Between disse:


> E quase 15 dias depois, o cebolo que semeei começa a germinar! A variedade espanhola é a que está mais adiantada e a nascer certinha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fico maravilhado ao ver essas belas couves, estão com um bom aspecto, e ainda para mais as gotas de águas dão-lhe  um "toque" especial.
Olha que esses bróculos estão no ponto, já podes pensar no prato que vais fazer com eles.


----------



## Between (22 Dez 2018 às 17:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fico maravilhado ao ver essas belas couves, estão com um bom aspecto, e ainda para mais as gotas de águas dão-lhe  um "toque" especial.
> Olha que esses bróculos estão no ponto, já podes pensar no prato que vais fazer com eles.



Sem dúvida, as gotas de água dão um toque especial às fotografias. As couves estão muito vistosas, até vai custar um bocadinho cortá-las e tirá-las da terra agora para o Natal  Os brócolos também vão ser colhidos, em princípio amanhã ou na segunda


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 17:49)

Between disse:


> Sem dúvida, as gotas de água dão um toque especial às fotografias. As couves estão muito vistosas, até vai custar um bocadinho cortá-las e tirá-las da terra agora para o Natal  Os brócolos também vão ser colhidos, em princípio amanhã ou na segunda



Então olha já tens a ementa pronta feita para a consoada, deixa lá ficas com as fotos para a recordação, dessas belas couves.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2018 às 16:26)

*Campo Maior. Farmacêutica prevê investir 16 milhões de euros em produção de canábis medicinal*
28 dez 2018 12:27

Este artigo é sobre Portalegre. Veja mais na secção Local.
Uma empresa de capitais canadianos e israelitas prevê investir 16 milhões de euros em Campo Maior, no Alto Alentejo, numa exploração de canábis para fins medicinais, revelou hoje à agência Lusa o presidente do município.

“O projeto nasceu há nove meses e a empresa fez testes agrícolas nos terrenos e foram superados", disse Ricardo Pinheiro, indicando que "já foram realizadas várias reuniões com o Governo e que se aguarda o licenciamento" da Autoridade Nacional do Medicamento e Produtos de Saúde (Infarmed).

Segundo o autarca, o projeto da empresa Sababa Portugal vai arrancar numa área de quatro hectares e prevê, nos próximos cinco anos, um investimento de 16 milhões de euros, devendo criar, numa primeira fase, 50 postos de trabalho.

Ricardo Pinheiro adiantou que o projeto será depois completado com a instalação de um centro de extração de óleo de canábis naquela vila do distrito de Portalegre, não estando ainda definido o montante que deverá implicar.

“Estamos a falar de uma transformação agroindustrial, embora o fabrico do medicamento possa não ficar em Campo Maior”, frisou.

Ricardo Pinheiro sublinhou que a empresa tem desenvolvido uma “intensa investigação”, ao longo dos últimos anos, e que conta com uma “grande experiência” no estudo e aplicação de canábis medicinal.

Com o avanço deste projeto em terras alentejanas, autarca considerou que o solo da região poderá ser no futuro “rentabilizado de uma forma totalmente diferente” do habitual, tornando-se numa "janela de oportunidade".

A utilização de medicamentos, preparações e substâncias à base de canábis foi aprovada pelo parlamento em 15 de junho, na sequência da apresentação de projetos de lei do Bloco de Esquerda e do partido Pessoas-Animais-Natureza (PAN).

A lei foi depois promulgada pelo Presidente da República em 10 de julho.

O quadro legal para utilização de canábis na preparação de medicamentos foi aprovado no dia 13 deste mês em Conselho de Ministros.

O documento explica que a regulamentação teve por base os programas já existentes em países como Dinamarca, Holanda e Itália.

De acordo com o comunicado do Conselho de Ministros, o Governo aprovou um decreto-lei que “estabelece o quadro legal para a utilização de medicamentos, preparações e substâncias à base da planta da canábis para fins medicinais, nomeadamente a sua prescrição e a sua dispensa em farmácia”.

A regulamentação, acrescenta, foi baseada numa “análise pormenorizada dos Programas de Canábis Medicinal já existentes em outros Estados-membros da União Europeia, nomeadamente na Dinamarca, Holanda e Itália, bem como a avaliação da sua exequibilidade na realidade nacional”.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...oes-de-euros-em-producao-de-canabis-medicinal


----------



## Between (30 Dez 2018 às 16:22)

Boa tarde a todos! Assim está parte da minha sementeira de cebolo com apenas 22 dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 17:38)

Between disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Assim está parte da minha sementeira de cebolo com apenas 22 dias.



Está no bom caminho, a estufa também ajuda muito no rápido crescimento, e ainda por cima os dias de sol, são muito mais do que os de chuva, principalmente durante este mes.


----------



## Between (30 Dez 2018 às 17:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está no bom caminho, a estufa também ajuda muito no rápido crescimento, e ainda por cima os dias de sol, são muito mais do que os de chuva, principalmente durante este mes.



Sim, estes dias de sol são excelentes para a germinação e crescimento. Tem estado tão bom que até começo a abrir a estufa durante o dia. Em apenas 22 dias acho que nunca tive cebolo tão desenvolvido, mas também não tenho muita experiência.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 17:46)

Between disse:


> Sim, estes dias de sol são excelentes para a germinação e crescimento. Tem estado tão bom que até começo a abrir a estufa durante o dia. Em apenas 22 dias acho que nunca tive cebolo tão desenvolvido, mas também não tenho muita experiência.



É verdade, de facto cresceu bem depressa, dentro de pouco tempo, já começas aí a iniciar a tua horta, com a plantação de cebola nova.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde, para fazer a recolha de sementes de rosmaninho, e também de recolher alguns ramos de salgueiro, para fazer um óptimo enraizador natural para as plantas, servindo depois também para fazer o acompanhamento e estudo das verdadeiras propriedades do salgueiro.
Só de plantas por estacaria tenho para plantar mais de 1000.
As semente recolhidas do rosmaninho, se as vende-se rendiam perto de 100 €.
Este ano, tenho mesmo de apostar forte, na criação de centenas de plantas em viveiro, para depois ir usando sempre que preciso, e deste modo consigo muitas plantas e por um preço económico.

Fica a receita para quem quiser: http://dasementearvore.blogspot.com/2011/01/como-fazer-hormonas-de-enraizamento.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:44)

Um artigo muito bom, que nos ensina muito sobre as ervas, que muita gente teima em chamar de daninhas, e de as querer matar a todo o custo.






*“O que é uma erva daninha? Uma planta cujas virtudes não foram ainda descobertas.”*

talvez fazendo referência à maior virtude destas plantas: como mensageiras do solo.

-Emerson

http://www.liberta-te.com/sustentab...xjJ27wb8FkVwBYLjtQP9z6FQWNbuGsDr2NTzAnydBaBLU


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um artigo muito bom, que nos ensina muito sobre as ervas, que muita gente teima em chamar de daninhas, e de as querer matar a todo o custo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente artigo! Muito obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Excelente artigo! Muito obrigado!



De nada, eu adoro ler estes artigos, tenho aqui umas boas tanchagens, que nunca lhes toco, pois elas estão lá a fazer o seu trabalho, para além de me dizerem em que condições está o solo, ainda ajudam a abrir o solo em profundidade, pois por vezes as suas raizes podem superar 1 metro de profunidade, isto dito pelos mais antigos, quando abriam os poços com recurso ainda ás exadas.

@luismeteo3, olha acabei agora de comer aqui uma excelente sopinha, feita com as acelgas espontaneas aqui do meu pomar.
Depois amanhã deixo por aqui uma foto delas, que já ocupam quase o pequeno pomar, aqui junto de casa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 22:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> De nada, eu adoro ler estes artigos, tenho aqui umas boas tanchagens, que nunca lhes toco, pois elas estão lá a fazer o seu trabalho, para além de me dizerem em que condições está o solo, ainda ajudam a abrir o solo em profundidade, pois por vezes as suas raizes podem superar 1 metro de profunidade, isto dito pelos mais antigos, quando abriam os poços com recurso ainda ás exadas.
> 
> @luismeteo3, olha acabei agora de comer aqui uma excelente sopinha, feita com as acelgas espontaneas aqui do meu pomar.
> Depois amanhã deixo por aqui uma foto delas, que já ocupam quase o pequeno pomar, aqui junto de casa.


As acelgas são fantásticas! São a maior fonte de omega 3 dos vegetais...  Eu tento introduzir as ervas espontâneas na alimentação. Acelgas não tenho, mas em contrapartida tenho o Chenopodium album em abundância, que é um colosso nutricional! É claro que nunca uso produtos químicos, apenas corto a erva do terreno quando está muito alta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 18:36)

Aqui em casa, já se estão a comer as romãs,


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui em casa, já se estão a comer as romãs,


Vou comer uma antes da meia noite!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 12:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 11:50)

*Glifosato. Relatório que fez regressar o herbicida perigoso plagiou documentos da produtora Monsanto*
HÁ 41 MINUTOS
"Le Monde" avança que os especialistas que foram contratados pela UE para avaliar segurança do herbicida (suspeito de causar cancro) copiaram 70% do relatório a partir de textos da empresa produtora.
https://observador.pt/2019/01/15/gl...oso-plagiou-documentos-da-produtora-monsanto/


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2019 às 12:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Glifosato. Relatório que fez regressar o herbicida perigoso plagiou documentos da produtora Monsanto*
> HÁ 41 MINUTOS
> "Le Monde" avança que os especialistas que foram contratados pela UE para avaliar segurança do herbicida (suspeito de causar cancro) copiaram 70% do relatório a partir de textos da empresa produtora.
> https://observador.pt/2019/01/15/gl...oso-plagiou-documentos-da-produtora-monsanto/



Mais do mesmo para variar, a multimimionária Monsanto, tem poder e dinheiro, e consegue "comprar" tudo e todas, para dizer o que eles bem entendem e  que lhes convém.
É pena não se fazer de uma vez por todas um boicote, á compra desses produtos, mas já todos sabemos que eram mais as pessoas contra do que a favor, e por isso é que estamos no mau caminho.


----------



## Tonton (16 Jan 2019 às 15:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais do mesmo para variar, a multimimionária Monsanto, tem poder e dinheiro, e consegue "comprar" tudo e todas, para dizer o que eles bem entendem e  que lhes convém.
> É pena não se fazer de uma vez por todas um boicote, á compra desses produtos, mas já todos sabemos que eram mais as pessoas contra do que a favor, e por isso é que estamos no mau caminho.



Só uma chamada de atenção: não esquecer que, agora, a Monsanto é da Bayer alemã...


----------



## Tonton (16 Jan 2019 às 15:41)

* Bactéria que destrói oliveiras chegou a Portugal através de plantas ornamentais *
Apesar de Portugal manter desde 2014 um programa nacional de prospecção da bactéria, ela surge ano e meio depois de ter aparecido num olival na província espanhola de Alicante.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/01/16/e...-portugal-atraves-plantas-ornamentais-1858105


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

Tonton disse:


> * Bactéria que destrói oliveiras chegou a Portugal através de plantas ornamentais *
> Apesar de Portugal manter desde 2014 um programa nacional de prospecção da bactéria, ela surge ano e meio depois de ter aparecido num olival na província espanhola de Alicante.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2019/01/16/e...-portugal-atraves-plantas-ornamentais-1858105



É mais uma doença, que esperemos existir um controlo muito rigorso em Portugal, de modo a não se tornar numa epidemia e num autentico problema que pode causar a todos os agricultores, afectando as princiapais culturas que alimentam a população e que são bastante importantes para a nossa economia, como é o caso do olival, e amendoal...
Pelo menos os viveiros já estão alertados e a transmitir devidamente os editais.
Com a vespa asiática, também se passou o mesmo, com a entrada no nosso país, e hoje passado uns anos, temos um problema com o qual ainda não sabemo lidar, e com muito prejuízos consequentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:32)

*Bactéria 'Xylella fastidiosa' que ataca oliveiras e amendoeiras encontrada em Vila Nova de Gaia*
18 jan 2019 15:57
MadreMedia / Lusa

Portugal informou oficialmente a Comissão Europeia da presença da bactéria ‘Xylella fastidiosa’ em plantas de lavanda no jardim de um ‘zoo’ em Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, disse hoje à lusa fonte comunitária.

A presença da bactéria que ataca espécies como oliveiras e amendoeiras e para a qual não há cura foi detetada “em 41 plantas de lavanda num jardim de um ‘zoo’ – ou seja, não numa zona agrícola – em Vila Nova de Gaia”.

Na sequência da identificação da presença da bactéria, salienta a mesma fonte, estão a decorrer ações para confirmar a origem da infeção, tendo sido também demarcada a área afetada conforme as regras da União Europeia, tendo sido estabelecida uma área demarcada que compreende 100 metros da zona infetada e uma zona tampão circundante de cinco quilómetros, ambas sob forte vigilância.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ada-de-bacteria-xylella-fastidiosa-a-portugal


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Bactéria 'Xylella fastidiosa' que ataca oliveiras e amendoeiras encontrada em Vila Nova de Gaia*
> 18 jan 2019 15:57
> MadreMedia / Lusa
> 
> ...



Não sei se essas mesmas plantas de lavanda tinham sido importadas recentemente, ou simplesmente já lá estavam plantadas e contrairam essa mesma bactéria, é que se foi assim torna o caso bem perigoso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2019 às 18:43)

*Sabe o que são os citrinos ancestrais?*

*




*

Vera e João Rosado têm hoje perto de 100 variedades de Citrinos Antigos, produzidos numa quinta no centro da Amareleja. Quase todas são provenientes do Japão e da Ásia e fazem as delícias dos Chefs em Portugal e França. “Os citrinos são realmente uma paixão para nós e é com enorme prazer que os produzimos e nos é possível atingir altos padrões de qualidade”, diz-nos a Vera. Provámos vários frutos e a diferença entre cada um é surpreendente: uma festa de sabor, com diferentes tipos e níveis de acidez e doçura.
O casal de engenheiros (ela do ambiente e ele agrónomo) queria sair de Lisboa e dedicar-se à agricultura. João Rosado é da zona da Amareleja mas não tinha terreno. “Procurámos e encontrámos esta quinta, o que foi uma sorte”, conta a Vera, “pois é mesmo no centro da vila, o que é muito bom, principalmente, para os miúdos”. Descemos uma rua com casas de um lado e de outro, entramos num portão com um muro alto e lá está a quinta, com cerca de 15 hectares – 13 de olival tradicional e dois para os citrinos – “por agora ocupam pouco mais de um hectare mas no próximo ano vamos continuar a estender a plantação de citrinos com reforço de algumas variedades e outras novas”, explica-nos o João.
*




*
https://www.vidarural.pt/destaques/...4qxM4MRn_T4Y-4x1gr2mvmIu6jhYivJT6ZxGux_-IWKho

@luismeteo3, deixo-te aqui uma boa reportagem para leres, e gostei de saber que já começa a exitir algum investimento, neste ramo dos citrinos mais deconhecidos, e este casal de engenheiros, já conseguiu conquistar um nicho de mercado em Portugal e França, junto dos chefs de cozinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

* Quem não avisar que irá fazer uma queima incorre em coimas superiores… a duzentos euros! Até os bombeiros e as autoridades foram apanhados de surpresa*

A nova legislação que obriga as pessoas que queiram fazer queima de sobrantes a comunicar essa actividade aos bombeiros apanhou de surpresa… os próprios bombeiros e ainda as autoridades fiscalizadoras, neste caso a Guarda Nacional Republicana e a Polícia de Segurança Pública. De facto, a Lei foi publicada a 21 de Janeiro e com efeitos a partir do dia seguinte, o que leva a que a esmagadora maioria da população não saiba, sequer, aquilo que está em causa. Aliás, nem mesmo as forças de Protecção Civil têm procedimentos articulados, o que irá tornar esta fase inicial muito confusa… e porventura injusta para quem trabalha no campo e quer, nesta fase, manter os terrenos limpos. Quem não cumprir a Lei fica, agora, sujeito a coimas que podem superar os duzentos euros. Importa, então, saber que antes de realizar uma queima de sobrantes, por pequena que ela seja, terá de contactar os bombeiros da sua área de residência, identificar-se e identificar o local preciso onde fará essa actividade. Dessa forma, caso algo corra pelo pior, os bombeiros já sabem qual o local de origem da queima. Esse contacto serve, ainda, para que a Corporação passe os dados recolhidos às autoridades para que a dita operação fique legalizada. Ainda assim, é de acreditar que durante os primeiros tempos, a acção da GNR e da PSP incida sobre um plano de maior sensibilização e não na aplicação de coimas, excepção feita, claro está, a situações grosseiras, que configurem, desde logo, perigo de incêndio.

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-quem-na...TQB3Bj2pqz3Dxxc0j3c5JIGTsfCIbkwbxdngqqEP9Utbg

Eu acho uma boa medida, agora é só esperar para a ver implantada, e devidamente fiscalizada, essa é que é mesmo a parte pior, pois por vezes vejo muitas queima de sobrantes que podiam e deviam de ser evitadas, hoje em dia com tantas alternativas, como é o caso de roçadoras, e corta-mato de todos os tipos, acho que pricipalmente para os agricultores o uso do fogo, pode ser cada vez mais evitado.
Eu pelo menos já deixei o uso do fogo á muitos anos, a única lenha a que pego fogo, é só mesmo na lareira.
Atenção que não me refiro a zona florestais, porque aí o tema já deve ser abordado de outra forma.


----------



## Between (26 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

Esta é, para mim, uma das plantas mais bonitas que se pode ter numa horta - brócolo romanesco. Já voltei a semear para poder transplantar em março.






O cebolo semeado em Dezembro também se desenvolveu bem. O calor ajuda.











E aqui estão mais duas margens de cebolo, plantados em Janeiro com uma semana de diferença. Uma delas nasceu certinho, a outra nem tanto, mas o que interessa é que não vai faltar cebolo para transplantar em março/abril.










Entretanto semeei noutra estufa alfaces, brócolos e repolhos de várias variedades. Depois partilho quando começarem a nascer  Hoje de manhã adquiri também sacos de batata semente de 3 variedades: stemster, picasso e kennebec.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2019 às 13:22)

Between disse:


> Esta é, para mim, uma das plantas mais bonitas que se pode ter numa horta - brócolo romanesco. Já voltei a semear para poder transplantar em março.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim de facto acho o bróculo romanesco, uma obra de arte da natureza, apesar de ter sido feita uma conjugação em laboratório entre a couve flor e o bróculo, nunca o cultivei, mas gosto de ver nas prateleiras dos mercados públicos principalmente.
Gostei de ver aí a carteira das sementes pendurada na cana, para delimitar os canteiros, como fazia o meu pai e as pessoas mais antigas.
O cebolo das bandejas está bem bonito, brevemente começa a "pedir" por terra.
Força aí para os próximos plantios, e continuação de bom trabalho.


----------



## Between (26 Jan 2019 às 18:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim de facto acho o bróculo romanesco, uma obra de arte da natureza, apesar de ter sido feita uma conjugação em laboratório entre a couve flor e o bróculo, nunca o cultivei, mas gosto de ver nas prateleiras dos mercados públicos principalmente.
> Gostei de ver aí a carteira das sementes pendurada na cana, para delimitar os canteiros, como fazia o meu pai e as pessoas mais antigas.
> O cebolo das bandejas está bem bonito, brevemente começa a "pedir" por terra.
> Força aí para os próximos plantios, e continuação de bom trabalho.



Muito obrigado!


----------



## Between (22 Fev 2019 às 19:19)

O vício está prestes a começar... é uma das minhas alturas preferidas do ano!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2019 às 19:25)

Between disse:


> O vício está prestes a começar... é uma das minhas alturas preferidas do ano!



Pois é a partir desta altura, é quando começa o pico de trabalho na agricultura, ainda ontem estava a comentar isso, agora são 8 meses de trabalho contínuo.
Mas é mesmo assim que correr por gosto não cansa, e espero iniciar estar primavera com mais de 1000 árvores plantadas.
As batatas estão mesmo no ponto certo certo, já estão a pedir por terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 19:26)

Between disse:


> O vício está prestes a começar... é uma das minhas alturas preferidas do ano!


E batatas azuis/violetas nunca plantaste? Eu adoro as violet!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2019 às 19:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E batatas azuis/violetas nunca plantaste? Eu adoro as violet!


Essas batatas são boas?


----------



## Between (22 Fev 2019 às 19:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é a partir desta altura, é quando começa o pico de trabalho na agricultura, ainda ontem estava a comentar isso, agora são 8 meses de trabalho contínuo.
> Mas é mesmo assim que correr por gosto não cansa, e espero iniciar estar primavera com mais de 1000 árvores plantadas.
> As batatas estão mesmo no ponto certo certo, já estão a pedir por terra.



Sem dúvida!Agora é esperar que o tempo ajude e seja um ano de boas colheitas. Mas


luismeteo3 disse:


> E batatas azuis/violetas nunca plantaste? Eu adoro as violet!



Por acaso nunca plantei, mas têm um aspeto muito vistoso. Por norma compro sempre Stemster em maior quantidade, e depois mais uma ou duas variedades. Se encontrar um saco de batata semente de 5kg ou 10kg dessas aí talvez compre para experimentar


----------



## Between (22 Fev 2019 às 19:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é a partir desta altura, é quando começa o pico de trabalho na agricultura, ainda ontem estava a comentar isso, agora são 8 meses de trabalho contínuo.
> Mas é mesmo assim que correr por gosto não cansa, e espero iniciar estar primavera com mais de 1000 árvores plantadas.
> As batatas estão mesmo no ponto certo certo, já estão a pedir por terra.



Sem dúvida, agora vou começar com batatas e repolhos, daqui a umas semanas cebolo e alfaces... em abril/maio pimentos, tomates... muito trabalho, mas é como dizes, quem corre por gosto não cansa. Agora é esperar que o tempo de ajude e daqui saiam excelentes colheitas. Boa sorte com as árvores


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 20:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Essas batatas são boas?


São sim. O sabor é como o das outras. Eu gosto de cozer com casca para a antocianina não se perder. Existem várias variedades, não só a violete...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2019 às 20:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> São sim. O sabor é como o das outras. Eu gosto de cozer com casca para a antocianina não se perder. Existem várias variedades, não só a violete...


Obrigado.
Perguntei mais pelo paladar, pois nunca comi dessa variedade de batata.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 20:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Obrigado.
> Perguntei mais pelo paladar, pois nunca comi dessa variedade de batata.


É boa, eu gosto... e é produtiva. A batata é de tamanho pequeno a médio mas acredito que existam outras variedades maiores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 20:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2019 às 19:24)

*Olival no Alentejo: a revolução agrária 4.0 à volta do Alqueva*
*https://24.sapo.pt/economia/artigos/olival-no-alentejo-a-reforma-agraria-4-0-a-volta-do-alqueva*

*"O que é português é bom". Porco alentejano vence prémio de charcutaria em Nova Iorque
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...no-vence-premio-de-charcutaria-em-nova-iorque
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 11:47)

*Estudo revela contaminação generalizada por glifosato no país*
10h17


EXPRESSO

*Em outubro, a contaminação por glifosato foi detetada em 100% das amostras de uma análise, revela a Plataforma Transgénicos Fora que pede medidas concretas ao Governo*
*https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2019-...ntaminacao-generalizada-por-glifosato-no-pais*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2019 às 13:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Estudo revela contaminação generalizada por glifosato no país*
> 10h17
> 
> 
> ...



Enfim, mais do mesmo, para mim não é nenhuma novidade.
Enquanto isso os nossos governantes andam a assobiar para o ar, á espera que o problema se resolva sozinho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 13:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Enfim, mais do mesmo, para mim não é nenhuma novidade.
> Enquanto isso os nossos governantes andam a assobiar para o ar, á espera que o problema se resolva sozinho.


Eu não acho que é mais do mesmo, este estudo é importante mesmo para a tomada de decisões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2019 às 17:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não acho que é mais do mesmo, este estudo é importante mesmo para a tomada de decisões.



Sim, não digo que não seja um estudo importante, agora o que eu gostava é algo que se visse fora do papel, como alguma decisão tomada, que tarda em não sair da gaveta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 17:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, não digo que não seja um estudo importante, agora o que eu gostava é algo que se visse fora do papel, como alguma decisão tomada, que tarda em não sair da gaveta.


Depois disto têm de ser tomadas medidas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2019 às 17:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Depois disto têm de ser tomadas medidas...



Esta agora a ver a reportagem completa nas noticias da RTP1, e Portugal é de facto o país da União Europeia, com o solo mais contaminado por glifosato.
E mais de que adiantou a formação para aplicações de produtos fitofarmaceuticos, se os produtos á base de glifosato continuam-se a vender cada vez mais, independente de ser usado para uso profissional ou não, continuam muitas marcas de venda livre.
Um infeliz de um vizinho meu, ainda bem que estamos a mais de 300 metros de distancia, gastou mais de 6 litros de herbicida, em 2500 m2, onde normalmente na agricultura de grande escala e de grande precisão, aplica-se menos de 1 litro por hectare.


----------



## Between (26 Fev 2019 às 17:41)

A SIC lançou hoje um conjunto de notícias, em vários pontos do país, acerca da seca e calor e o efeito deste tempo nos campos agrícolas e pomares:

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-02...a-preocupados-com-temperaturas-acima-da-media

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-02-26-Agricultores-do-Fundao-receiam-periodo-de-seca

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-02...Alentejo-a-escassear-coloca-culturas-em-risco


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2019 às 17:54)

Hoje dediquei a tarde para aprender mais sobre o solo, e toda a sua estruturação, passando pelo detalhe do rhizobium, até ao uso de sementes inocoladas e mocorrizas.
Com a visita a um campo piloto, onde se podia observar várias misturas de sementes para cobertura de solo, durante o inverno.
Aqui pode-se ver um faixa de terreno em pousio, com as margaças em plena floração.







Aqui pode-se ver uma fava, desde a semente, até aos seus 30 cm, o intuito final, foi para observar o seu rhizobium, e se está em perfeito desenvolvimento.
O rhizobium, são os pequenos nódulos que se podem observar nas suas raízes, onde se dá a fixação do azoto no solo.
Todas as minhas árovores de fruto tem em seu redor favas, para fertilizar o solo de forma "gratuita".


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2019 às 18:36)

Partilho aqui uma foto do meu limoeiro, que todos os anos me presentei-a com uma carga de limões, diria que deve ter mais de 150 quilos, e não leve qualquer fertilizante químico á muitos anos.
Ás vezes até me faz parecer uma árvore de natal enfeitada, mesmo durante a noite a cor dos limões sobressai.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 19:09)

Vai abrir para visitas, vendas e degustação a primeira quinta familiar de produção de frutos de pitaya, figos da índia e outros cactos de todo o mundo! É fabuloso ver projectos destes aparecerem no nosso país, que tem condições óptimas para produção de frutos exóticos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vai abrir para visitas, vendas e degustação a primeira quinta familiar de produção de frutos de pitaya, figos da índia e outros cactos de todo o mundo! É fabuloso ver projectos destes aparecerem no nosso país, que tem condições óptimas para produção de frutos exóticos!



Será que é a Cactacea, do Mário Gonçalves, em Sesimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Será que é a Cactacea, do Mário Gonçalves, em Sesimbra.


É mas agora tem outro nome.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É mas agora tem outro nome.



Sim eu sei, eu acompanho já o trabalho dele á vários anos, e tenho visto bem o que ele tem trabalhado, para alcançar as suas metas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim eu sei, eu acompanho já o trabalho dele á vários anos, e tenho visto bem o que ele tem trabalhado, para alcançar as suas metas.


É fascinante termos produção de pitayas no nosso país! Ainda por cima fazem tão bem à saúde...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É fascinante termos produção de pitayas no nosso país! Ainda por cima fazem tão bem à saúde...



É verdade, eu provei no ano passado uma pitaya,e pela 1ª vez até fiquei com boa impressão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, eu provei no ano passado uma pitaya,e pela 1ª vez até fiquei com boa impressão.


Das quais é que provaste? De que cor era a casca e por dentro?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Das quais é que provaste? De que cor era a casca e por dentro?



Se bem me lembro era a de casca rosa por fora, e branco no interior, na altura comprei aqui no mercado semanal, numa empresa que dedica-se principalmente aos frutos exóticos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Se bem me lembro era a de casca rosa por fora, e branco no interior, na altura comprei aqui no mercado semanal, numa empresa que dedica-se principalmente aos frutos exóticos.


Essa é a que tem menos sabor! A mais saborosa é a amarela por fora e branca por dentro... é fabulosamente doce! Eu até aproveito a casca para fazer chá! Costumo comprar no Lidl.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa é a que tem menos sabor! A mais saborosa é a amarela por fora e branca por dentro... é fabulosamente doce! Eu até aproveito a casca para fazer chá! Costumo comprar no Lidl.



Pois de facto não a achei muito doce, mas comia-se bem, breve tenho de ver então se encontro essa mais doce para provar.
Pena é serem ainda muito caras, mas lá está é um fruto exótico, que tem de percorrer muitos quilómetros até chegar a nós.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois de facto não a achei muito doce, mas comia-se bem, breve tenho de ver então se encontro essa mais doce para provar.
> Pena é serem ainda muito caras, mas lá está é um fruto exótico, que tem de percorrer muitos quilómetros até chegar a nós.


Pois mas se começar a ser produzido por cá... espero que baixe o preço. 
A vermelha por dentro é a que melhor faz à saúde... é carregada de anti-oxidantes, até fazes urina vermelha!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas se começar a ser produzido por cá... espero que baixe o preço.
> A vermelha por dentro é a que melhor faz à saúde... é carregada de anti-oxidantes, até fazes urina vermelha!



O Mário Gonçalves, está na vanguarda, mas mesmo que ele produza, irá certamente ser em pequena quantidade, e a prioridade não deve ser os hipermercados ou retalhisitas, mas sim em outros nichos de mercado, conseguindo um produto mais valorizado.
Até porque nós por vezes produtos mais pequenos não conseguimos competir em quantidade, mas sim de qualidade, o que é o mais importantes para este tipo de mercados mais pequenos.
Mas claro, dou-lhe os parabéns, pela persistencia dele, se bem que os figos da índia, na colheita passada os produtores tiveram muitas dificuldades em escoar a produção, o que acabou por deixar muitas pessoas desiludida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 20:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O Mário Gonçalves, está na vanguarda, mas mesmo que ele produza, irá certamente ser em pequena quantidade, e a prioridade não deve ser os hipermercados ou retalhisitas, mas sim em outros nichos de mercado, conseguindo um produto mais valorizado.
> Até porque nós por vezes produtos mais pequenos não conseguimos competir em quantidade, mas sim de qualidade, o que é o mais importantes para este tipo de mercados mais pequenos.
> Mas claro, dou-lhe os parabéns, pela persistencia dele, se bem que os figos da índia, na colheita passada os produtores tiveram muitas dificuldades em escoar a produção, o que acabou por deixar muitas pessoas desiludida.


Pode ser que outros pequenos produtores também o façam e assim ganhem escala. Além disso as pessoas começam a conhecer e a comprar mais, mesmo noutros lados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pode ser que outros pequenos produtores também o façam e assim ganhem escala. Além disso as pessoas começam a conhecer e a comprar mais, mesmo noutros lados.



Pois seria bom, pois parece-me ser uma cultura com futuro, acabei agora de ver a entrevista que ele deu na RTP1 hoje, e de facto é um fruto que tem já uma grande mercado na transformação, em doçaria, licores...
Isto já para não falar nos cactos enormes que ele tem por lá agora á pouco tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 21:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois seria bom, pois parece-me ser uma cultura com futuro, acabei agora de ver a entrevista que ele deu na RTP1 hoje, e de facto é um fruto que tem já uma grande mercado na transformação, em doçaria, licores...
> Isto já para não falar nos cactos enormes que ele tem por lá agora á pouco tempo.


Eu penso que aquela zona deve ter um micro-clima excelente. Eu também tenho mas aqui é muito complicado...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2019 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que aquela zona deve ter um micro-clima excelente. Eu também tenho mas aqui é muito complicado...


Pois o micro-clima daquela zona, junto á zona costeira, com temperatura amenas, e sem ocorrencias de geada, ajuda em muito, e depois no interior da estufa, ainda é melhor a situação.
Aqui para a minha zona então é para esquecer certamente, pois com as geadas fortes e sucessivas, ao ponto em que até as couves bróculos estão ainda todos queimados, pois houve ocorrencia de geada durante mais de 20 dias seguintes, com a mínima a chegar aos -4ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Parece-me uma batata milagrosa  Onde é que as consigo comprar em Portugal?


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa é a que tem menos sabor! A mais saborosa é a amarela por fora e branca por dentro... é fabulosamente doce! Eu até aproveito a casca para fazer chá! Costumo comprar no Lidl.


Ahhh... ainda bem que o dizes! É que uma vez provei a de casca rosa — com um ar mais exótico do que a amarela — e achei-a bem insípida... nunca mais voltei a comer. Tenho de experimentar a amarela então


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 22:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me uma batata milagrosa  Onde é que as consigo comprar em Portugal?


Podes fazer como eu... comprei na Makro e depois deixei grelar... cortei aos bocados e plantei!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes fazer como eu... comprei na Makro e depois deixei grelar... cortei aos bocados e plantei!


OK, vou plantar aqui nos mosaicos do chão da varanda então


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 22:43)

João Pedro disse:


> OK, vou plantar aqui nos mosaicos do chão da varanda então


Podes plantar batatas num vaso grande. Resulta bem!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 22:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes plantar batatas num vaso grande. Resulta bem!


Mas isso dá-me o quê? Cinco ou seis batatas?  Que profundidade de terra precisam para crescer? Já não planto batatas há 30 anos pelo menos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2019 às 22:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Mas isso dá-me o quê? Cinco ou seis batatas?  Que profundidade de terra precisam para crescer? Já não planto batatas há 30 anos pelo menos...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 23:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Amazing


----------



## Between (2 Mar 2019 às 23:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Mas isso dá-me o quê? Cinco ou seis batatas?  Que profundidade de terra precisam para crescer? Já não planto batatas há 30 anos pelo menos...



O ideal é comprar batata semente certificada. Desta variedade é difícil arranjar, mas não sei, é uma questão de procurar. Tenho terreno e planto uma grande quantidade, por isso nunca utilizei vasos, mas sei que também produz bem, desde que tenha um bom substrato e uma drenagem adequada da água. Tem a vantagem de se poder mudar de sítio e evitar possíveis prejuízos com o mau tempo. Em relação à profundidade, 5 a 10 cm é um bom intervalo de valores. Com matéria orgânica, exposição solar e irrigação adequada, podes ter bem mais do que 5 ou 6 batatas por pé. Atenção que quantos mais "grelos" tiver a batata semente, mais batatas terás, mas estas serão de menor tamanho. Eu planto sempre no máximo com 3 grelos, o ideal é 1 ou 2 por batata.


----------



## Between (2 Mar 2019 às 23:17)

Hoje passei o dia a plantar batatas, alface e repolho "bacalan" e a terra está muito seca. Pelas previsões vai ser uma boa rega nos próximos dias


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2019 às 23:27)

Between disse:


> O ideal é comprar batata semente certificada. Desta variedade é difícil arranjar, mas não sei, é uma questão de procurar. Tenho terreno e planto uma grande quantidade, por isso nunca utilizei vasos, mas sei que também produz bem, desde que tenha um bom substrato e uma drenagem adequada da água. Tem a vantagem de se poder mudar de sítio e evitar possíveis prejuízos com o mau tempo. Em relação à profundidade, 5 a 10 cm é um bom intervalo de valores. Com matéria orgânica, exposição solar e irrigação adequada, podes ter bem mais do que 5 ou 6 batatas por pé. Atenção que quantos mais "grelos" tiver a batata semente, mais batatas terás, mas estas serão de menor tamanho. Eu planto sempre no máximo com 3 grelos, o ideal é 1 ou 2 por batata.


Se plantar é mais por carolice que outra coisa. Aqui no Porto só tenho mesmo uma varanda marquisada, virada a sul. Mas obrigado pelas dicas


----------



## Between (10 Mar 2019 às 15:59)

Muito trabalho nas últimas semanas, mas quem corre por gosto não cansa! Deixo-vos algumas imagens da minha horta


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2019 às 16:16)

Between disse:


> Muito trabalho nas últimas semanas, mas quem corre por gosto não cansa! Deixo-vos algumas imagens da minha horta



É bem verdade, já tens aí uma horta bem encaminhada.
O teu solo parece-me bem fácil de trabalhar, isto pelo aspecto que fica no fim de plantares.
Eu por cá estou habituado a trabalhar em solos calcários, que são bem díficeis de trabalhar, tem de ser trabalhado no momento certo.


----------



## Between (10 Mar 2019 às 16:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, já tens aí uma horta bem encaminhada.
> O teu solo parece-me bem fácil de trabalhar, isto pelo aspecto que fica no fim de plantares.
> Eu por cá estou habituado a trabalhar em solos calcários, que são bem díficeis de trabalhar, tem de ser trabalhado no momento certo.



Foi lavrado no início de Fevereiro. Há zonas em que é mais "pesado", mas sim, no geral é um solo fácil para ser trabalhado. Não cansa tanto :P


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2019 às 21:46)

Para muitas pessoas, são as meras ervas daninhas, para outras, são umas plantas que cumprem e muito bem a sua função, e que tem muito para oferecer ao agricultor, que só tem a ganhar se as ver como boas amigas, e não o contrário.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2019 às 08:16)

*Júri em San Fransicso conclui que o herbicida Roundup foi um fator substancial no câncer do homem de NorCal*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:14)

Olá a todos! Queria perguntar se conhecem algum produto biológico para poder aplicar nos meus citrinos... com este tempo estão a ser bastante atacados por pulgões. Ou então indirectamente para afastar as formigas... se não houver formigas também não há pulgões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá a todos! Queria perguntar se conhecem algum produto biológico para poder aplicar nos meus citrinos... com este tempo estão a ser bastante atacados por pulgões. Ou então indirectamente para afastar as formigas... se não houver formigas também não há pulgões.



Algumas receitas que podes usar, e preparar em casa.

https://www.hortasbiologicas.pt/como-fazer-sabao-inseticida.html

https://agriculturabiologica.pmvs.pt/blog/2014/08/31/receitas-contra-acaro-e-pulgoes/

Ou também se preferires podes comprar o sabão de potássio, por a acaso nunca experimentei, mas já falei com várias pessoas que me recomendaram em caso de ataque de pulgão.

https://www.planetahuerto.pt/venda-sabao-de-potassio_03629


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Algumas receitas que podes usar, e preparar em casa.
> 
> https://www.hortasbiologicas.pt/como-fazer-sabao-inseticida.html
> 
> ...


Mas depois o que faço com ele? Dá para pulverizar as árvores?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:39)

Estive a ver este sabão de potássio e parece muito interessante... acho que vou comprar! Muito obrigado Pedro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas depois o que faço com ele? Dá para pulverizar as árvores?





luismeteo3 disse:


> Estive a ver este sabão de potássio e parece muito interessante... acho que vou comprar! Muito obrigado Pedro!




Sim @luismeteo3 depois, de seguires as doses descritas na embalagem, podes fazer a aplicação.
Outra coisa que podes fazer é causar algum arejamento no interior das laranjeiras ou limoeira, poque normalmente o pulgão gosta mais dos locais sombrios.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mar 2019 às 22:03)

pode usar uma receita com urtigas, também há quem use tabaco


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 22:48)

camrov8 disse:


> pode usar uma receita com urtigas, também há quem use tabaco



Sim, é verdade podes fazer o chorume de urtigas, e depois fazes a diluição e aplicação, e aproveita porque agora é a altura certa.
Já tenho armazenado cerca de 70 litros guardados.
A diluição é sempre de 1 litro de chorume, para 10 litros de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 11:10)

*A couve é um dos vegetais mais contaminados com pesticidas*
HÁ 28 MINUTOS
A couve está no topo da lista "Dirty Dozen" das frutas e vegetais mais contaminados de 2019, a seguir aos morangos e aos espinafres.
... https://magg.pt/2019/03/26/a-couve-e-um-dos-vegetais-mais-contaminados-com-pesticidas/


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 13:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *A couve é um dos vegetais mais contaminados com pesticidas*
> HÁ 28 MINUTOS
> A couve está no topo da lista "Dirty Dozen" das frutas e vegetais mais contaminados de 2019, a seguir aos morangos e aos espinafres.
> ... https://magg.pt/2019/03/26/a-couve-e-um-dos-vegetais-mais-contaminados-com-pesticidas/



Existe certos vegetais, que a única certeza que tens que eles são de confiança, é os biológicos, e dando preferencia sempre ao mercados BIO, onde compras a granel, e sem plásticos, e melhor ainda é comprar directamente a um produtor, onde possas até fazer o acompanhamento da sua horta ao longo do ano.
Consegues assim criar um grande lanço de confiança, entre o produtor e consumidor final, reduzindo ainda a pegada de carbono, e grandes viagens, e também melhores preços, pois os revendedores, é que acabam por aumentar mais o preço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 19:52)

É um previlégio ter uma vizinha pereira, tão bonita com esta, parece uma noiva vestida de branco, este ano praticamente todas as árvores estão com floração intensa, e nem os marmeleiros fogem á regra.
Agora se não vier uma chuvinha entretanto, as árvores ainda antes do verão já estarão em stress hídrico.







Os alhos também estão bem no bom caminho.


----------



## remember (26 Mar 2019 às 23:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É um previlégio ter uma vizinha pereira, tão bonita com esta, parece uma noiva vestida de branco, este ano praticamente todas as árvores estão com floração intensa, e nem os marmeleiros fogem á regra.
> Agora se não vier uma chuvinha entretanto, as árvores ainda antes do verão já estarão em stress hídrico.
> 
> 
> ...


Tenho reparado nisso Pedro, está tudo a florir, quando faço as habituais caminhadas, é bichos por todo o lado anda tudo a trabalhar a sério!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2019 às 11:31)

Estou a ficar um pouco preocupado com a mudança de tempo que aí vem, não pela chuva claro mas pelo frio... será que o frio vai ser demasiado para as "novidades" ou pode ser bem tolerado pelas plantas jovens e frutos? Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou a ficar um pouco preocupado com a mudança de tempo que aí vem, não pela chuva claro mas pelo frio... será que o frio vai ser demasiado para as "novidades" ou pode ser bem tolerado pelas plantas jovens e frutos? Obrigado!



Pois é @luismeteo3, já tinha feito essa pergunta a mim próprio, o frio vai ser mal tolerado por plantas jovens, que ainda mais enraizaram, e estão com poucas defesas, mas o que podes fazer para que elas não sofram é colocar manta geotextil, sobre elas, pois assim consegues manter lá debaixo, 3 graus a menos, do que estivessem sem cobertura.
Já vi esta semana, uma plantação de abóboras em Serpa, e são dezenas de hectares, em que o tractor coloca a planta, e cobre logo com a manta, e assim está a plantação assegurada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2019 às 21:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é @luismeteo3, já tinha feito essa pergunta a mim próprio, o frio vai ser mal tolerado por plantas jovens, que ainda mais enraizaram, e estão com poucas defesas, mas o que podes fazer para que elas não sofram é colocar manta geotextil, sobre elas, pois assim consegues manter lá debaixo, 3 graus a menos, do que estivessem sem cobertura.
> Já vi esta semana, uma plantação de abóboras em Serpa, e são dezenas de hectares, em que o tractor coloca a planta, e cobre logo com a manta, e assim está a plantação assegurada.


Olá Pedro! Pois mas as minhas queridas árvores de fruto... umas em flor e outras já com pequenos frutos não sei não...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 09:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! Pois mas as minhas queridas árvores de fruto... umas em flor e outras já com pequenos frutos não sei não...



Pois é verdade, neste momento muitas árvores de fruto estão em flor e outras já com frutos, e com crescimento, que não tolera geadas, e neste caso não existe muito que se possa fazer, é esperar que a situação não seja muito grave.
Ontem já vi nas notícias um produtor de cerejas do Fundão, preocupado, com a seca, e com o que poderá vir a partir de agora.


----------



## Between (31 Mar 2019 às 12:32)

A chuva que se avizinha será muito bem vinda... o que me preocupa é a possibilidade de muito frio/geadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 12:35)

Between disse:


> A chuva que se avizinha será muito bem vinda... o que me preocupa é a possibilidade de muito frio/geadas.



Tens aí já um belo batatal, e já amontoadas e tudo, pois a chuva será muito precisa e benéfica, agora o frio, é que nem por isso, mas pronto é esperar para ver  o que aí vem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2019 às 13:02)

Between disse:


> A chuva que se avizinha será muito bem vinda... o que me preocupa é a possibilidade de muito frio/geadas.


Ui! Geada para as batatas é complicado... mas sempre as podias cobrir...


----------



## Between (31 Mar 2019 às 13:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ui! Geada para as batatas é complicado... mas sempre as podias cobrir...



Não é perceptível na fotografia, mas o terreno da horta ainda tem um tamanho considerável, semeei quase 40 kg de batata semente! Tenho algum plástico, mas é pouco, e sinceramente agora não estou para gastar dinheiro em mantas térmicas/plástico... pode ser que tenha sorte.


----------



## Between (3 Abr 2019 às 17:11)

Depois de tanto calor que acelerou o crescimento e desenvolvimento dos hortícolas/árvores de fruto, avizinha-se uma situação preocupante de frio/formação de geada na próxima noite (principalmente nas regiões do interior norte e centro) com potencial para fazer muitos estragos na agricultura. Vamos lá ver como é que a minha horta e árvores de fruto já com flores se aguentam...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Abr 2019 às 20:00)

Between disse:


> Depois de tanto calor que acelerou o crescimento e desenvolvimento dos hortícolas/árvores de fruto, avizinha-se uma situação preocupante de frio/formação de geada na próxima noite (principalmente nas regiões do interior norte e centro) com potencial para fazer muitos estragos na agricultura. Vamos lá ver como é que a minha horta e árvores de fruto já com flores se aguentam...



Pois a situação não se avizinha nada de bom, o calor antes do tempo, antecipou muito trabalho nas hortas, e agora com este vento gelado, a temperatura do solo vai descer de forma brusca, causando sofrimento ás plantas.
Quanto ás árvores de fruto, pois é estão todas no auge da sua floração, e aí não existe muito que se possa fazer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:19)

"Novamente outra vergonha no Municipio de Alvito depios num licenciamento pela uma mordada illegal. Ums brutos estao a cortar muitos azinheiras quais estao protejidos. Por que sempre as pessoas quais nao viven aqui podem fazer o que querem?" ( Norbert Wenzi )"




E é assim aos poucos que vai desaparecendo mais um bocado das nossa árvores autóctones e mediterranicas, neste caso azinheiras, para dar lugar a um amendoal superintensivo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:33)

Estamos na Primavera e muitas árvores de fruto estão no auge da floração... apenas algumas.

Maçã Apistar
Maçã Baya marisa
Pistachios
Gingeira





















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estamos na Primavera e muitas árvores de fruto estão no auge da floração...
> 
> Maçã apistar
> Maçã Baya marisa
> ...



Todas as árvores estão muito bonitas em floração, não sabia que também já tinhas aí pistachios, pena é ser uma árvore ainda tão cara, e depiois precisas de várias plantas femea para um macho.
As gingeiras também tenho aqui, e ainda no ano passado estava lá a guardar uma para colher no dia seguinte, mas houve alguma ave que se antecipou, mas em vez de ficar chateado, até fico é contente, pois é sinal, que elas estão a gostar da minhas plantações, e agora tenho é de plantar muitas mais árvores e arbustos para alimentar as aves.
Estava agora esta tarde a correr contra o tempo, para deixar empalhadas as macieras, pois acabei de plantar 65 agora no final da semana passada, e já tenho aqui 2 perdizes, a passear no pomar e a conviver com os meus patos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Todas as árvores estão muito bonitas em floração, não sabia que também já tinhas aí pistachios, pena é ser uma árvore ainda tão cara, e depiois precisas de várias plantas femea para um macho.
> As gingeiras também tenho aqui, e ainda no ano passado estava lá a guardar uma para colher no dia seguinte, mas houve alguma ave que se antecipou, mas em vez de ficar chateado, até fico é contente, pois é sinal, que elas estão a gostar da minhas plantações, e agora tenho é de plantar muitas mais árvores e arbustos para alimentar as aves.
> Estava agora esta tarde a correr contra o tempo, para deixar empalhadas as macieras, pois acabei de plantar 65 agora no final da semana passada, e já tenho aqui 2 perdizes, a passear no pomar e a conviver com os meus patos.


Eu tenho um pouco de tudo...  
Pistachios tenho 4 árvores, um macho e 3 fêmeas... relativamente á gingeira e cerejeiras, até agora foi quase tudo para os passarinhos mas eu não me importo muito, ás vezes nem uma provo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 18:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho um pouco de tudo...
> Pistachios tenho 4 árvores, um macho e 3 fêmeas... relativamente á gingeira e cerejeiras, até agora foi quase tudo para os passarinhos mas eu não me importo muito, ás vezes nem uma provo!



Os melros principalmente são os mais espertos, eu também penso igual, as aves que vem comer a fruta, também são grandes aliados no combate a pragas.


----------



## chinezeca (20 Abr 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém conhece uma forma eficaz de combater a traça das crucíferas (_plutella xyllostella_) em estufa que afeta couves. Já apliquei pesticidas e bacilos e não foi eficaz. Alguem sabe se a utilização de armadilhas luminosas, feromonas, plantas repelentes ou plantas-armadilha são eficazes ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2019 às 17:09)

chinezeca disse:


> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém conhece uma forma eficaz de combater a traça das crucíferas (_plutella xyllostella_) em estufa que afeta couves. Já apliquei pesticidas e bacilos e não foi eficaz. Alguem sabe se a utilização de armadilhas luminosas, feromonas, plantas repelentes ou plantas-armadilha são eficazes ?



Eu estou na área da agricultura biológica, e sei que essa variedade de couve é mais susceptível, pois as asua folhas são mais apetitosas, se tivesses animais, do tipo galinhas ou patos, eles próprios dão uma grande ajuda, no combate a pragas, eu próprio antes de ter os patos, chegava a apanhar diariamente mais de 2 quilos de caracóis á mão, pois eles devoravam-me tudo, e agora nunca mais tive problemas, pois tenho um "predador".
Aconselhava-te a retirar todas as lagartas que vás observando, de modo a conter a praga e não deixar proliferar.
Li algures que o sabão negro também é uma ajuda.
Eu nunca trabalhei com bacilius, mas não deixa de ser estranho, não teres tido um bom resultado no controlo.


----------



## Between (21 Abr 2019 às 21:03)

Batatas plantadas há aproximadamente 2 meses, estão a desenvolver-se muito bem, já resistiram a granizadas (ainda que com alguns estragos) e a geadas (que felizmente foram leves). 





Variedade "stemster" plantada no fim de Fevereiro:








Variedade "kennebec" e "picasso": 




"Picasso", plantadas na segunda metade de março:








As cebolas este ano infelizmente estão a ser muito atacadas pelo grilo-toupeira, estragaram-me quase metade do cebolo que plantei inicialmente, sendo que tive que voltar a plantar. Entretanto continuam a "atacar", mas com menos frequência... 




Alfaces:



















Ia plantar neste fim de semana pimentos e tomates, mas com o frio e a chuva que se avizinha, decidi adiar para outra altura. É quando o tempo deixar :P


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2019 às 21:09)

As batatas estão bem bonitas e vigorosas, mais um bocado e está logo aí a provar uma batata nova.
O grilo toupeira que falas, será o que se chama vulgarmente de ralo.
Belas alfaces, e adorei ver a 1ª de repolho, parece quase uma cópia de couve coração.

http://faroleco.blogspot.com/2016/03/visitantes-ralo.html


----------



## remember (21 Abr 2019 às 21:59)

Between disse:


> Batatas plantadas há aproximadamente 2 meses, estão a desenvolver-se muito bem, já resistiram a granizadas (ainda que com alguns estragos) e a geadas (que felizmente foram leves).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bela horta, parabéns 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Between (21 Abr 2019 às 22:22)

remember disse:


> Bela horta, parabéns
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Muito obrigado! 




Pedro1993 disse:


> As batatas estão bem bonitas e vigorosas, mais um bocado e está logo aí a provar uma batata nova.
> O grilo toupeira que falas, será o que se chama vulgarmente de ralo.
> Belas alfaces, e adorei ver a 1ª de repolho, parece quase uma cópia de couve coração.
> 
> http://faroleco.blogspot.com/2016/03/visitantes-ralo.html



Sim, é o chamado "ralo", gosta muito de raízes infelizmente, espero que não tenha roído muito as batatas  Essa primeira alface é da variedade "grandes lagos", forma um coração muito denso e resiste muito bem ao calor (e por isso ao espigamento). Tem a contrariedade de ter um ciclo tardio, mas a espera compensa


----------



## JPAG (21 Abr 2019 às 23:23)

Boa noite. 

Tenho uma dúvida que não consigo arranjar resposta e aproveito para a colocar aqui caso alguém tenha mais experiência na área do que eu... 

Tenho vindo a plantar algumas árvores de fruto à cerca de um ano para cá. Uma ameixeira e uma cerejeira plantadas na primavera passada, agora com o surgimento das novas folhas, criaram vários rebentos (pequenos ramos) ao longo do seu fino tronco. Estou a falar de pequenas árvores com cerca de 1,5 metros, sensivelmente. Elas estavam com a estrutura "normal" de uma árvore com o seu tamanho e a sua idade até há umas semanas, mas no último mês, após floração e agora com o rebentamento das folhas é que surgiram estes pequenos ramos ao longo do tronco. Estes pequenos ramos retiraram a forma "normal" que a árvore deveria apresentar e apresenta assim muita folhagem ao longo do tronco.
Sendo que já passou a época de poda destas árvores, será benéfico cortar estes pequenos ramos nesta altura? A ameixeira tem pela primeira vez 5 ou 6 frutos e o meu pai diz que cortar estes rebentos do tronco nesta altura seria benéfico para a árvore ter mais "força" para criar os frutos... no entanto tenho receio de ser um pouco tarde para efetuar estes pequenos cortes nas árvores.

Pode parecer uma pergunta um pouco de amador, mas com as outras árvores plantadas nunca me surgiu este problema


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2019 às 00:23)

do que sei é normal as arvores são podadas para dar fruto e não beleza no primeiro ano não se deve deixar produzir pois tira força a árvore para criar raiz e a poda é consoante a espécie, por exemplo os pessegueiros so dão flor em rama nova por isso podar na altura errada pode ser mau, nas macieiras são os ramos mais grossos e com crescimento lateral que dão a flor, a ameixieira é parecida ao pêssego


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 13:38)

JPAG disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida que não consigo arranjar resposta e aproveito para a colocar aqui caso alguém tenha mais experiência na área do que eu...
> 
> ...



Eu tenho mais de 100 árvores de fruto, e é normal no inicio de cada primavera, ou seja no inico da rebentação, surgem sempre esses pequenos galhos, ao longo do troncos, podes tirar sem problema nenhum, porque estão ainda tenros, por vezes até saem só á mão, pois ainda não estão lehnhosos.
Se achares que as árvores são ainda muito novas, deixa-lhe poucos frutos, ou quase nenhuns, o ideal é só deixar a fruta a partir do 3º ano, e fazer sempre alguma monda, de frutos, mesmo assim.


----------



## JPAG (24 Abr 2019 às 14:56)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sei é normal as arvores são podadas para dar fruto e não beleza no primeiro ano não se deve deixar produzir pois tira força a árvore para criar raiz e a poda é consoante a espécie, por exemplo os pessegueiros so dão flor em rama nova por isso podar na altura errada pode ser mau, nas macieiras são os ramos mais grossos e com crescimento lateral que dão a flor, a ameixieira é parecida ao pêssego






Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu tenho mais de 100 árvores de fruto, e é normal no inicio de cada primavera, ou seja no inico da rebentação, surgem sempre esses pequenos galhos, ao longo do troncos, podes tirar sem problema nenhum, porque estão ainda tenros, por vezes até saem só á mão, pois ainda não estão lehnhosos.
> Se achares que as árvores são ainda muito novas, deixa-lhe poucos frutos, ou quase nenhuns, o ideal é só deixar a fruta a partir do 3º ano, e fazer sempre alguma monda, de frutos, mesmo assim.



Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Acabei por retirar esses pequenos galhos. 
Eu plantei nos últimos 2 anos cerca de 30 árvores de fruto diversas (para consumo próprio) e felizmente praticamente todas estão a crescer de forma saudável. A ameixeira em questão este ano teve muita flor, no que resultou em muitos pequenos frutos que, naturalmente, se foram perdendo, sobrando apenas cerca de 10 frutos. Eu próprio retirei ainda 3 desses frutos por estarem em ramos mais "fracos" ou ramos que já tivessem uma outra ameixa. Sobram assim 7 frutos na árvore que, caso não haja nenhuma intempérie, deverão amadurecer. Teria retirado mais frutos caso achasse que a árvore se poderia ressentir, mas esta tem apresentado muita força e tem crescido exponencialmente nos últimos 2 meses desde o inicio da floração, o que é um bom indicio. 

Mais uma vez, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Voltarei a comunicar caso haja mais dúvidas/novidades


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 18:11)




----------



## Between (3 Mai 2019 às 20:10)

Hoje decidi arrancar alguns pés de batata, para verificar o quão desenvolvidas estão e, claro, para ter batatas novas para comer. Semeadas no fim de Fevereiro/início de Março. A surpresa e satisfação não podiam ser maiores, ainda por cima sabendo que só agora estão a dar flor, ainda têm muito para desenvolver...  

Variedade Picasso (à direita), Stemster (no meio), Kennebec (à esquerda).


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2019 às 20:39)

Between disse:


> Hoje decidi arrancar alguns pés de batata, para verificar o quão desenvolvidas estão e, claro, para ter batatas novas para comer. Semeadas no fim de Fevereiro/início de Março. A surpresa e satisfação não podiam ser maiores, ainda por cima sabendo que só agora estão a dar flor, ainda têm muito para desenvolver...
> 
> Variedade Picasso (à direita), Stemster (no meio), Kennebec (à esquerda).



Que bonitas batatas, e ainda gostei mais de ver o mesmo post/ ou foto, em duplicado, aqui e no facebook, foram ambas as publicações as primeiras a aparcer assim que liguei o pc.


----------



## Between (3 Mai 2019 às 21:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que bonitas batatas, e ainda gostei mais de ver o mesmo post/ ou foto, em duplicado, aqui e no facebook, foram ambas as publicações as primeiras a aparcer assim que liguei o pc.



Haha publiquei quase ao mesmo tempo, muito obrigado @Pedro1993!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mai 2019 às 21:29)

Between disse:


> Haha publiquei quase ao mesmo tempo, muito obrigado @Pedro1993!



De nada, continuação de bom trabalho para ti e para mim, avizinha-se aí muito meses de trabalhinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mai 2019 às 16:21)

Uma jovem romãnzeira em plena floração, e ainda com direito a sessão fotográfica de uma pata.


----------



## Between (9 Mai 2019 às 14:19)

A linda flor da batateira


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 14:32)

Between disse:


> A linda flor da batateira



A flor da batateira é de facto linda, mas não se consegue ver a tua foto, isto só para quem nunca viu nenhuma poder visualizar também.


----------



## Between (9 Mai 2019 às 14:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A flor da batateira é de facto linda, mas não se consegue ver a tua foto, isto só para quem nunca viu nenhuma poder visualizar também.



Estranho, também já não consigo ver a última foto que colocaste aqui no forum. Aparece este erro: e a imagem não carrega.






Não sei se o problema será meu ou do forum :/


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2019 às 17:00)

Between disse:


> Estranho, também já não consigo ver a última foto que colocaste aqui no forum. Aparece este erro: e a imagem não carrega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora já consigo visualizar a tua foto, isso deve-se ao site, onde tenho as fotos hospedadas, já tive dificuldade hoje, em fazer o upload de fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2019 às 17:11)

*Grupo de investigadores prova que oliveiras portuguesas são tão produtivas quanto as estrangeiras que proliferam no Alentejo*

Um grupo de investigadores provou que o potencial produtivo das variedades da oliveira portuguesa é tão rentável quanto o das variedades estrangeiras que atualmente proliferam nos campos do Alentejo.

Esta foi a conclusão do projeto “Oleavalor”, para a valorização de variedades de oliveira portuguesas, que tem como objetivo principal “salvar a qualidade do azeite”, produzido em Portugal.

Os trabalhos, em marcha desde 2016, reúnem investigadores do Politécnico de Portalegre, da Universidade de Évora, do Instituto Nacional de Investigação Agrária e Veterinária (INIAV) e do Centro de Biotecnologia Agrícola e Agroalimentar do Alentejo (CEBAL).

Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, Francisco Mondragão Rodrigues, professor na Escola Superior Agrária de Elvas e coordenador do projeto, explicou que o Oleavalor já permitiu comprovar que as variedades de oliveira portuguesa, nomeadamente a galega, cobrançosa e carrasquenha, têm a mesma rentabilidade das estrangeiras, desde que produzidas de forma adequada.

Mondragão Rodrigues, não tem dúvidas de que a falta de informação e conhecimento dos agricultores tem contribuído para o abandono do olival português.

Ao longo dos últimos quatro anos, a equipa do politécnico de Portalegre tem trabalhado diretamente com olivicultores de Elvas, campo Maior, Monforte e Serpa, de forma a demonstrar que é possível reduzir custos e ter mais rentabilidade com as variedades autóctones.

O mesmo responsável indicou que o projeto já permitiu desenvolver novas técnicas de enraizamento, controlo de pragas e vacinas contra vírus, considerando que estes avanços podem reverter, nos próximos anos, a preferência por variedades de oliveira estrangeira.

O Oleavalor foi apresentado, segunda feira, na BioBip, a incubadora de empresas do Instituto Politécnico de Portalegre (IPP). O projeto implica um investimento de quase 800 mil euros, financiado por fundos comunitários, através do Alentejo 2020.

https://www.agroportal.pt/oliveiras...B9IlVflXrerL8Zzv9JdKdAQu5k3OQOyPjqRrH40mY_41s

Para mim, este estudo não me diz nada de novo, que eu e muitoa agricultores não soubéssemos, por isso até alguns agricultores continuam a plantar muitas oliveiras galegas, e que deveriam de ser mais baratas, do que as outras variedades, ditas mais produtivas, até porque assim haveria até mais interesse por parte dos agricultores.
Uma só oliveira galega, pode produzir 300 a 500 quilos de azeitona, sem nunca levar qualquer tipo de rega, bastando com isso alguma poda de rejuvenescimento.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2019 às 22:17)

Between disse:


> Hoje decidi arrancar alguns pés de batata, para verificar o quão desenvolvidas estão e, claro, para ter batatas novas para comer. Semeadas no fim de Fevereiro/início de Março. A surpresa e satisfação não podiam ser maiores, ainda por cima sabendo que só agora estão a dar flor, ainda têm muito para desenvolver...
> 
> Variedade Picasso (à direita), Stemster (no meio), Kennebec (à esquerda).


Lindas e com um ar super saudável e apetitoso  Bela colheita, parabéns 



Between disse:


> A linda flor da batateira


É magnífica, de facto. Acho que nunca tinha visto desta cor, só brancas.


----------



## Between (29 Mai 2019 às 20:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindas e com um ar super saudável e apetitoso  Bela colheita, parabéns
> 
> 
> É magnífica, de facto. Acho que nunca tinha visto desta cor, só brancas.



A partir do próximo fim de semana começo com a colheita definitiva das batatas que plantei no fim de Fevereiro  Depois partilho aqui umas fotografias. Essas flores são de batata vermelha, variedade "stemster".


----------



## Between (1 Jun 2019 às 13:22)

Como prometi, deixo aqui fotos da colheita de este ano de batatas. Ainda só arranquei aproximadamente 40% do semeado em Fevereiro/Março. Hoje renderam 253kg, juntando ao que já fui arrancando em abril/maio, já colhi 325kg este ano. 

























As que foram semeadas mais tarde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 13:42)

Between disse:


> Como prometi, deixo aqui fotos da colheita de este ano de batatas. Ainda só arranquei aproximadamente 40% do semeado em Fevereiro/Março. Hoje renderam 253kg, juntando ao que já fui arrancando em abril/maio, já colhi 325kg este ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha que belas batatas, eu sempre gostei muito de ver as "olho de perdiz", e são sempre muito boas para comer.


----------



## Between (1 Jun 2019 às 13:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha que belas batatas, eu sempre gostei muito de ver as "olho de perdiz", e são sempre muito boas para comer.



Vai ser uma variedade em que vou apostar mais no próximo ano, e aconselho a quem tiver espaço e tempo a experimentar as picasso. Fiquei muito surpreendido: arranquei alguns pés que chegaram a ter quase 20 batatas, sendo raras as batateiras com menos de 10. Batatas de tamanho generoso, regulares, visualmente muito bonitas, e foram muito pouco atacadas por insetos e roedores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 14:13)

Between disse:


> Vai ser uma variedade em que vou apostar mais no próximo ano, e aconselho a quem tiver espaço e tempo a experimentar as picasso. Fiquei muito surpreendido: arranquei alguns pés que chegaram a ter quase 20 batatas, sendo raras as batateiras com menos de 10. Batatas de tamanho generoso, regulares, visualmente muito bonitas, e foram muito pouco atacadas por insetos e roedores.



Eu quando arrancava batatas, cheguei a ter alguns pés, que davam umas 10 batatas, e já fica bem contente, mas a tua foi então uma belíssima produção.
Elas estão com um bom aspecto, e vais ter muitas batatas para comer, nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Between (1 Jun 2019 às 14:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu quando arrancava batatas, cheguei a ter alguns pés, que davam umas 10 batatas, e já fica bem contente, mas a tua foi então uma belíssima produção.
> Elas estão com um bom aspecto, e vais ter muitas batatas para comer, nos próximos tempos.



Obrigado! Estou contar ter no total cerca de 700kg, irei ficar com 300/400kg, o resto será para vender


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 14:18)

Between disse:


> Obrigado! Estou contar ter no total cerca de 700kg, irei ficar com 300/400kg, o resto será para vender



Pois, só assim se consegue amortizar todos os custos com a cultura, entre as regas, a batata da semente, e não esquecendo o trabalho do agricultor, que é imprescindível.


----------



## Between (1 Jun 2019 às 14:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, só assim se consegue amortizar todos os custos com a cultura, entre as regas, a batata da semente, e não esquecendo o trabalho do agricultor, que é imprescindível.



Sem dúvida, se formos a contar todos os gastos a verdade é que não dá assim tanto lucro, mas faço isto mais por gosto do que outra coisa  Neste caso os maiores gastos são mesmo a compra da batata semente e o estrume, estas quase não foram regadas - é a vantagem de plantá-las cedo, aproveitar a água da chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2019 às 23:45)

Between disse:


> Como prometi, deixo aqui fotos da colheita de este ano de batatas. Ainda só arranquei aproximadamente 40% do semeado em Fevereiro/Março. Hoje renderam 253kg, juntando ao que já fui arrancando em abril/maio, já colhi 325kg este ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas! Que bonitas  E grandes  
Vais comer batatas até enjoar!


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2019 às 10:08)

Between disse:


> Como prometi, deixo aqui fotos da colheita de este ano de batatas. Ainda só arranquei aproximadamente 40% do semeado em Fevereiro/Março. Hoje renderam 253kg, juntando ao que já fui arrancando em abril/maio, já colhi 325kg este ano.
> 
> As que foram semeadas mais tarde:



Boa colheita Between!


----------



## criz0r (9 Jul 2019 às 13:36)

Boas,

Tenho uma pequena horta biológica num terreno perto da minha casa e costumo fazer plantação de vários tipos de legumes, nomeadamente pepinos, pimentos, beringelas e tomate.

A colheita de pepino este ano tem sido a valer, mas nas ultimas semanas as folhas da planta estão a ficar amareladas ao ponto de murcharem. Rego as plantas com frequência e o terreno recebe luz solar praticamente o dia todo, desde as 9h até cerca das 20h.

Alguém tem ideia do que pode ser isto e se é possivel tratar ? Até já pensei se não seria falta de Sol, devido á persistência de dias com nebulosidade.

Agradeço desde já qualquer feedback .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2019 às 14:40)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho uma pequena horta biológica num terreno perto da minha casa e costumo fazer plantação de vários tipos de legumes, nomeadamente pepinos, pimentos, beringelas e tomate.
> 
> ...



Os pepinos, são muito susceptíveis ao mídio, e oídio, e com este últimos dias com as tempertauras mais baixas, e com mais humidade, e também ocorre isto depois de a planta dar os seus pepinos, enfraquece logo assim muito rapidamente.
O que podes fazer, que é o que eu faço aos pepinos na quinta de agricultura biológica onde trabalho, e fazer uma espécie de estendal, por cima, com uma corda, e depois colocas um cordel do estendal, a cada planta, de modo a ela não estar em contacto com o solo.
Mas agora se eles já produziram, o melhor é se quiseres ter produção é plantares novas plantas, ou podes sempre podar essas folhas que estão afectadas, pois parece-me que nas pontas está a querer regenerar, e estão bem verdes.


----------



## criz0r (9 Jul 2019 às 16:00)

Obrigado pelos conselhos @Pedro1993 .
Sim, este ano estou a ter realmente uma boa colheita com cerca de 6 a 7 frutos por planta. Vou tentar a 1ª solução do estendal, mas pelo sim pelo não vou comprar mais alguns pés para aproveitar o resto do Verão. As minhas beringelas é que está difícil..


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2019 às 17:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os pepinos, são muito susceptíveis ao mídio, e oídio, e com este últimos dias com as tempertauras mais baixas, e com mais humidade, e também ocorre isto depois de a planta dar os seus pepinos, enfraquece logo assim muito rapidamente.
> O que podes fazer, que é o que eu faço aos pepinos na quinta de agricultura biológica onde trabalho, e fazer uma espécie de estendal, por cima, com uma corda, e depois colocas um cordel do estendal, a cada planta, de modo a ela não estar em contacto com o solo.
> Mas agora se eles já produziram, o melhor é se quiseres ter produção é plantares novas plantas, ou podes sempre podar essas folhas que estão afectadas, pois parece-me que nas pontas está a querer regenerar, e estão bem verdes.



Pedro, Aproveitando a deixa do @criz0r faço-te também uma questão que talvez saibas responder. Tenho alguns pés de courgette que estão com muita dificuldade em amadurecer os frutos. As pequenas courgettes quando estão a crescer a determinada altura começam a amarelecer, o seu crescimento é interrompido e apodrecem agarradas à planta, o que será? Penso que talvez seja o contacto com a água da rega mas sinceramente não sei.   É a segunda vez que planto courgettes e é a primeira vez que me acontece. 

Vou tentar tirar uma foto quando estiver na horta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2019 às 17:53)

MSantos disse:


> Pedro, Aproveitando a deixa do @criz0r faço-te também uma questão que talvez saibas responder. Tenho alguns pés de courgette que estão com muita dificuldade em amadurecer os frutos. As pequenas courgettes quando estão a crescer a determinada altura começam a amarelecer, o seu crescimento é interrompido e apodrecem agarradas à planta, o que será? Penso que talvez seja o contacto com a água da rega mas sinceramente não sei.   É a segunda vez que planto courgettes e é a primeira vez que me acontece.
> 
> Vou tentar tirar uma foto quando estiver na horta.



Eu este ano, tenho tido muitos cougettes, de poucas plantas, pois produzem muito, e não tenho tido problemas, mas em anos anteriores isso que explicas, já me aconteceu, eu penso que isso se deve á polinização deficitária, ou que não foi feita correctamente pela abelha, pois os courgettes gostam de estar ao sol.

Isti é o que acontece já em estado avançado.

Eu pratico varios tipos de horta actualmente, desde a familiar, até á de escala comercial, e nem sempre se deve ao facto de o courgette entrar dentro do rego com água, e apodocer, claro que por vezes pode ser o problema, mas nem sempre.
Eu estou cá é para ensinar e aprender ao mesmo tempo com todos voces.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2019 às 20:23)

criz0r disse:


> Obrigado pelos conselhos @Pedro1993 .
> Sim, este ano estou a ter realmente uma boa colheita com cerca de 6 a 7 frutos por planta. Vou tentar a 1ª solução do estendal, mas pelo sim pelo não vou comprar mais alguns pés para aproveitar o resto do Verão. As minhas beringelas é que está difícil..



As beringelas levam sempre muito tempo, uns 4 a 5 meses pelo menos, até começar a produção, mas depois de darem as primeiras, nunca mais param, ou melhor só param quando vierem as chuvas e as geadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2019 às 14:57)

Enfim, mais uma "bela" obra autorizada pela APA, colocando em causa, toda a biodiversidade, para lá desta barreira artificial.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jul 2019 às 07:08)

O assunto "cucurbitáceas" é algo que sempre me despertou muito interesse e curiosidade, ao ponto de todos os anos semear nuns pneus largos algumas variedades (entenda-se abóbora e courgette). A produtividade como seria de esperar não é a mesma que numa horta, mas no meu caso tem também a ver com o sitio propriamente dito, já que o espaço está confinado a umas paredes que tornam o ambiente muito quente e mais seco no Verão, algo que um sistema de rega gota gota atenuaria, para além disso a presença de sol não é regular em todo o espaço, e perante isto acabo por ficar com alguma limitação de espaço. No entanto, o facto de as ter tão perto de mim, permite-me percecionar melhora o ciclo de vida destas plantas e aprofundar conhecimentos relativamente a doenças e outros aspetos.

Este tipo de hortícolas geralmente envolve um consumo muito grande de nutrientes, pelo que é essencial que proceda aos espaçamentos mínimos entre plantas na transplantação ou sementeira, mas mais essencial ainda é a preparação do solo, que necessita de ser bem misturado com estrumes, os estrumes de cavalo e ovídeos  são muito bons para o efeito se forem maduros, daí que não é muito conveniente fertilizar a terra com estrumes pouco maturados e fazer a sementeira logo a seguir, corre-se até o risco das plântulas se queimarem devido ao calor produzido com a fermentação. Lá por exigirem muitos nutrientes não significa que se tenha de fazer uma adubação desmesurada, e chamo atenção à utilização dos adubos químicos, que em excesso e na altura errada do ciclo das plantas, podem matar por completo a microbiologia do solo, algo essencial para absorção de nutrientes e decomposição de matéria orgânica. Dar preferência efetivamente aos adubos orgânicos (alguns costumam ser bem caros), e no caso dos adubos químicos preferir aqueles que contêm micronutrientes para além do NPK e se possível alguns microorganismos na sua composição, neste aspeto, e passado publicidades à parte a gama amicote parece-me ser muito boa (se de facto as tecnologias que dizem usar forem verdadeiras). A reposição de micronutrientes é muitas vezes necessária - molibidénio, boro, ferro entre outros são de grande importância, em geral os adubos à base de algas são ótimas soluções.




criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho uma pequena horta biológica num terreno perto da minha casa e costumo fazer plantação de vários tipos de legumes, nomeadamente pepinos, pimentos, beringelas e tomate.
> 
> ...



Nunca semeei pepinos, no entanto tenho pessoas próximas de família que o fazem e acompanho o cultivo quando posso no verão, e de facto queixam-se bastante das doenças que o @Pedro1993 referiu, e neste sentido os nossos verões regra geral não ajudam muito, porque frequentemente existe uma boa percentagem de dias em que as brisas marítimas se fazem sentir e como consequência surgem as famosas orvalhadas, nevoeiros e afins, o que em conjunto com as temperaturas amenas, geram condições ótimas para a proliferação de fungos, e por vezes vírus como é o caso do vírus mosaico. Efetivamente arranjar um suporte em altura para os pepineiros pode ajudar, umas estacas de madeira como alguns cordéis atravessados são o suficiente. No entanto é de referir que os pepineiros à semelhança de outras plantas da família possuem "raízes secundárias" ao longo dos vários elos da vinha o que ajuda à fixação no solo, *mas mais importante que isso à obtenção extra de nutrientes, e isso é algo que se perde quando se estacam os pepineiros. Soluções?*

De facto não há muito fazer neste sentido e muito menos em agricultura biológica (eu estou a falar mas sou totalmente contra fungicidas e afins, pelo que também não uso). Uma das razões para os pepineiros serem mais vulneráveis a doenças tem a ver com morofologia da sua raiz, é mais fraca mais pequena e vulnerável aos nemátodos, comparativamente à raiz de outras cucurbitáceas como a abóbora. Ora com isto pretendo chegar às enxertias, onde a abóbora serve então de porta enxerto, existem inúmeras técnicas para realizar a enxertia, no entanto algo comum a todas as elas são os valores de humidade e temperatura a manter durante o processo de cicatrização, que tem que ser ideais, e ainda a luz, que tem que ser também fraca. Se a enxertia correr bem, é praticamente garantido um aumento da produtividade, e uma maior resistência às várias doenças incluindo o míldio, oídio e outras. Como nunca o fiz, não sei até que ponto isto permitiria deixar os pepineiros a rastejar no solo, mas seria um bom estudo comparar as relações produtividade/resistência em plantas com e sem enxertia, e com e sem estaca.

*Mas porque estou com esta conversa? Olhando para as folhas dos teus pepineiros, diria que têm sérias chances de estar infetados ao nível da raíz com os ditos nemátodos, e se assim for pouco resta a fazer a não ser arrancar a planta. Os nemátodos geram galhas nas raízes, diminuem o volume de raízes e consequentemente leva a uma menor absorção de nutrientes, o que traz à planta uma série de deficiências como cloroses (amarelecimento das folhas/vinha), e simultâneamente abre portas a outras doenças. Os próprios nemátodos são por vezes vetores para outras doenças. Olhando para as folhas nota-se pelo menos uma falta acentuada de potássio, a falta de potássio reflete-se pelo amarelecimento/envelhecimento precoce das bordas das folhas e por aparecimento dessas pontuações meias douradas, o amarelecimento pode de resto também estar associado a falhas de fósforo/azoto.  Se de facto existirem os ditos nemátodos não valerá a pena avançar para uma adubação, se não existirem, podes sempre arranjar um adubo biológico rico em potássio e aplicar, como sugestão há húmus liquido de minhoca, muito embora nestas circunstâncias seja quase impossível recuperar plantas com adubos orgânicos. É de qualquer modo impossível ter 100% de certeza da dita infeção, no entanto há fatores que devem ser analisados, como fazer uma comparação entre os pepineiros, em termos da forma como o solo foi preparado, ou seja o tipo e quantidades de estrumes/substratos, a quantidade de pepinos produzidos enfim. Como dizes que a produção de pepinos foi muito boa, pode até de facto existir uma deficiência de nutrientes e micronutrientes (lembrando que a concessão dos frutos, entre outros nutrientes envolve consumo avolumados de potássio, fósforo, cálcio e magnésio), mas grande parte das vezes o problema é com os ditos cujos nemátodos.

Estes seriam o meus principais palpites para o estranho aspeto das folhas, no entanto pode haver sempre algum problema relacionado com os afídios. Não me parece no entanto que as folhas estejam doentes com míldio.  Atenção à forma como manipulas as plantulas na transplantação, a sua raiz é muito sensível às mudanças.
*


MSantos disse:


> Pedro, Aproveitando a deixa do @criz0r faço-te também uma questão que talvez saibas responder. Tenho alguns pés de courgette que estão com muita dificuldade em amadurecer os frutos. As pequenas courgettes quando estão a crescer a determinada altura começam a amarelecer, o seu crescimento é interrompido e apodrecem agarradas à planta, o que será? Penso que talvez seja o contacto com a água da rega mas sinceramente não sei.   É a segunda vez que planto courgettes e é a primeira vez que me acontece.
> 
> Relativamente às enxertias se estiveres interessado dá uma vista de olhos neste documento (https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ho/ho-328-w.pdf), no youtube há imensos videos a demonstrar as técnicas. Uma coisa que é difícil de encontrar, são as molas clip de enxertia, razão pela qual ainda não me aventurei.
> 
> Vou tentar tirar uma foto quando estiver na horta.



As courgettes são outro tipo de cucurbitácea algo vulnerável a determinadas doenças, em particular o vírus do mosaico. Como não mostras foto, será difícil perceber se esse amarelecimento está relacionado com doenças, falta de nutrição, ou se se trata da dita fraca polinização que o Pedro já referiu. Se efetivamente o problema estiver relacionado com polinização aconselho-te a fazeres polinização manual, é assim que faço com as minhas abóboras e courgettes. No dia anterior procuro perceber se as flores fêmea se encontram prestes abrir, procuro simultaneamente flores macho na mesma condição e fecho-as com uma mola, na manhã seguinte antes da temperatura subir e o sol incidir em demasia nas flores, corto as flores macho, retiro as pétalas e sépalas e esfrego os estames delicadamente sobre os estigmas da flor fêmea, não é preciso muito pólen e uma flor macho basta. Deste modo garanto que a polinização é efetivamente realizada, por vezes (raras vezes) não tenho sucesso. Não há nada como os insetos polinizadores (abelhas), mas infelizmente nem sempre elas levam o pólen certo para as flores fêmea e vezes há que nem se quer entram nas ditas flores. Se se quiser assegurar a formação de frutos puros sem contaminações genéticas de outras variedades deve-se fechar também a flor fêmea no dia anterior.
*
*


----------



## criz0r (17 Jul 2019 às 12:04)

@Mr. Neves 

Obrigado pela explicação, uma vez que algumas plantas têm pequenos rebentos a nascer, optei primeiro por cortar as folhas mais afectadas e até ao momento parece estar a resultar. Vamos ver se se aguenta mais algum tempo, de qualquer maneira, acho que para o ano vou mesmo optar pela vossa solução de colocar a plantação em estacas visto que as ervas daninhas dão-me cabo do juízo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jul 2019 às 17:01)

criz0r disse:


> @Mr. Neves
> 
> Obrigado pela explicação, uma vez que algumas plantas têm pequenos rebentos a nascer, optei primeiro por cortar as folhas mais afectadas e até ao momento parece estar a resultar. Vamos ver se se aguenta mais algum tempo, de qualquer maneira, acho que para o ano vou mesmo optar pela vossa solução de colocar a plantação em estacas visto que as ervas daninhas dão-me cabo do juízo.



Veremos então como os pepineiros reagem, contudo na sequência do que referi no meu post anterior, se realmente os meus palpites estiverem certos de pouco servirá cortar as folhas, porque os rebentos estarão sujeitos aos mesmos problemas e tendencialmente devem seguir o mesmo destino. Claro está que as folhas mais velhas são as primeiras a sofrer.

As estacas ajudam, mas como disse não me parece ser a solução perfeita, mas isto é uma opinião muito infundada, dado que não disponho de dados concretos de pepinos enxertados e não estacados. É que não sei até que ponto uma enxertia de abóbora e pepino fosse suficientemente mais imune às doenças fúngicas.

A enxertia do pepino com a abóbora (porta enxerto) requer alguma prática e por isso várias tentativas e erro, isto porque falamos de tecidos bastante frágeis. É necessário ter uma boa lâmina para fazer os cortes. Eu como não semeio pepinos e como regra geral tenho muita pouca disponibilidade, nunca iniciei estes testes, e agora no Verão que vou tendo algum tempo extra, acontece que as temperaturas não são muito boas para o efeito. Mas aconselhava-te vivamente a tentares fazê-lo, os estudos disponíveis indicam que traz várias vantagens.

Uma das coisas a ter em conta, prende-se com o tipo de variedade de abóbora, do que tenho lido as _Cucurbita moshcata _são bastantes compatíveis nestes processos de enxertia, já as _Cucurbita maxima,_ têm também mostrado boa compatibilidade, e na minha opinião talvez até sejam a melhor solução porque é a espécie que possui raízes mais poderosas. Após a enxertia como já referi, é necessário criar uma atmosfera protetora/estufa onde a humidade relativa seja muito próxima dos 100%, a luminosidade deve ser fraca, e a temperatura não deve ultrapassar os 29ºC nem estar abaixo dos 25ºC. Esta parte da estufa é algo delicado de controlar, e claro que está que aquelas grandes estufas de viveiros com sistemas de climatização levam grande vantagem.

Existem várias técnicas de enxertia, e chegado a este ponto tenho tido outro pretexto desincentivador, é que em lado nenhum do mercado (exceto na net), encontro umas famosas molas clip de enxertia, já apareceram no Lidl em tempos, mas era grandes demais. Apesar disto, um dos passos fulcrais será remover os tecidos meristemáticos da aboboreira (porta enxerto) e retirar as raízes do pepineiro.Deixo aqui uns artigo e alguns vídeos:

Artigo:
https://www.extension.purdue.edu/ex...GYl4_ubRTh8eW_VYjvfZ1PEI7sKTUdUTRbY_kSIXnWQ_g
Video referente ao artigo:

Outro Artigo (entretanto como poderão ver pelo título a técnica da enxertia é também largamente utilizada em melancias, melões e outros, neste caso para além da resistência a microorganismos nefastos, está o facto de que as raízes de abóbora toleram muito melhor o facto de o solo ficar muito húmido):
http://www.vegetablegrafting.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/WatermelonMelonGrafting3-15-18.pdf

Mais algumas técnicas em video:

Achei este procedimento interessante:

Neste outro video, as técnicas não são muito diferentes, mas saltou-me à vista o facto de a união não precisar da dita mola, no entanto ainda não percebi muito bem que fita de alumínio é aquela

Outro video, onde se usa outra fita, aqui parece fita adesiva, será?

Bom depois destes videos fiquei com bastante vontade de meter as mãos na massa, mas o problema é a climatização da estufa


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2019 às 17:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Veremos então como os pepineiros reagem, contudo na sequência do que referi no meu post anterior, se realmente os meus palpites estiverem certos de pouco servirá cortar as folhas, porque os rebentos estarão sujeitos aos mesmos problemas e tendencialmente devem seguir o mesmo destino. Claro que está que as folhas mais velhas são as primeiras a sofrer.
> 
> As estacas ajudam, mas como disse não me parece ser a solução perfeita, mas isto é uma opinião muito infundada, dado que não disponho de dados concretos de pepinos enxertados e não estacados. É que não sei até que ponto uma enxertia de abóbora e pepino fosse suficientemente mais imune às doenças fúngicas.
> 
> ...



Todos os dias, estamos a aprender coisas novas, a 1ª hortícolas que eu ouvi falar que era enxertada, foi um tomateiro, e já lá vão uns bons, anos, na altura toda a gente, achava ainda estranho, e os feirantes diziam que cada tomateiro dava mais de 30 quilos, cheguei a comprar então 2 plantas, mas na verdade, nunca chegaram a produzir tanto.
O meu pai guarda uma semente de tomate, já á mais de de 30 anos, e também são bem produtivos, quando devidamente tutorados, sem necessidade de enxertar.
Deve ser preciso ser muito minucioso, com a enxertia destas hortícolas ainda com o caule tão frágil.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jul 2019 às 17:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Todos os dias, estamos a aprender coisas novas, a 1ª hortícolas que eu ouvi falar que era enxertada, foi um tomateiro, e já lá vão uns bons, anos, na altura toda a gente, achava ainda estranho, e os feirantes diziam que cada tomateiro dava mais de 30 quilos, cheguei a comprar então 2 plantas, mas na verdade, nunca chegaram a produzir tanto.
> O meu pai guarda uma semente de tomate, já á mais de de 30 anos, e também são bem produtivos, quando devidamente tutorados, sem necessidade de enxertar.
> Deve ser preciso ser muito minucioso, com a enxertia destas hortícolas ainda com o caule tão frágil.



Sim fazer enxertia destas plantas não é a mesma coisa que enxertar uma videira ou árvore. A grande vantagem das enxertias, neste caso prende-se mesmo com o poder de resistência a doenças, a produtividade sai também regra geral aumentada (uma planta com menos doenças produz mais), para além de que o facto de raiz de abóbora ser maior ajuda também à produtividade. Escusado será dizer que fazer enxertias e possuir um solo mal preparado para a espécie em questão, é o mesmo que nada.

Outro video interessante:


----------



## belem (30 Set 2019 às 20:19)

Ah moce, isto sim é um bogango de jête, quase que nem dá para acarditar... Um franquelim ao topar isto, deve apanhar um cagorro!,
Dava para empanzinar uma macheia de gente durante 1 mês!


«Em Albufeira há um agricultor que cultivou uma abóbora com cerca de 450 quilos.

Barman de profissão, José Santos, de 39 anos, dedica os seus tempos livres à agricultura, cultivando um pouco de tudo na sua pequena horta em Paderne.»

http://www.postal.pt/2019/09/algarv...iVsMvvYfnTI7CuzAVQth_VNB_AIhtb9amhuAwZ_-lyd7w


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2019 às 20:22)

belem disse:


> Ah moce, isto sim é um bogango de jête, quase que nem dá para acarditar... Um franquelim ao topar isto, deve apanhar um cagorro!,
> Dava para empanzinar uma macheia de gente durante 1 mês!
> 
> 
> ...



Essas abóbora com esses pesos exurbitantes, são todas variedades americanas, com um crescimento diário na ordem dos 15 a 20 quilos, o que depois faz com que elas alcancem todo esse peso, e tenham de ser retiradas dos terrenos com recurso a retroescavadoras, ou gruas.
Eu já cheguei em tempo, a semear algumas abobreiras, e ainda colhi alguma se bem me recordo na ordem dos 80 a 100 quilos.


----------



## belem (30 Set 2019 às 20:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Essas abóbora com esses pesos exurbitantes, são todas variedades americanas, com um crescimento diário na ordem dos 15 a 20 quilos, o que depois faz com que elas alcancem todo esse peso, e tenham de ser retiradas dos terrenos com recurso a retroescavadoras, ou gruas.
> Eu já cheguei em tempo, a semear algumas abobreiras, e ainda colhi alguma se bem me recordo na ordem dos 80 a 100 quilos.



Um crescimento diário de 15 a 20 quilos? Isso é surreal.

E o que fizestes com a abóbora?


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2019 às 21:30)

belem disse:


> Um crescimento diário de 15 a 20 quilos? Isso é surreal.
> 
> E o que fizestes com a abóbora?



Esses valores de crescimento, foi o que ouvi um produtor a dizer acerca do crescimento das suas abóbora, no concurso das maiores abóboras que decorreu em Portugal na semana passada.
A abóbora acho que a congelei, para depois fazer sopa ao longo do ano, mas estas abóbora americana, enganam muito porque crescem muito, só em tamanho, no seu interior em termos de polpa, não dá grande rendimento, por isso eu prefiro as abóboras "menimas", porque mesmo mais pequenas, chegam a pesar uns 10 a 20 quilos, mas daí aproveitas praticamente tudo porque a casca é muito fina, e lá por dentro é toda compacta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Set 2019 às 21:43)

belem disse:


> Um crescimento diário de 15 a 20 quilos? Isso é surreal.
> 
> E o que fizestes com a abóbora?
> 
> Acho que não vou semear essa variedade na minha quinta...



Essas abóboras gigantes possuem uma genética deveras interessante, não deixa de ser curioso como é que no meio da mesma espécie "Curcubita maxima" existem tantas variações e a estes pontos extremos. No entanto convém dizer que abóboras destas, exigem uma aquisição de nutrientes e micronutrientes de loucos!! Por semana na altura da frutificação começa a adubação em potássio, cálcio e adubos à base de algas para repor micronutrientes, depois há toda uma atenção às regas, às podas e enraizamento das hastes secundárias da vinha, nos USA, chega-se ao cúmulo de envolver as abóboras em lençóis e de lhes pôr uma sombrinha por cima para evitar o amadurecimento. Estas gigantes absorvem imensa água, tanta água, que do ponto de vista da culinária tornam-se mais sensaboronas, as variedades mais pequenas possuem uma polpa muito mais rica nos mais diversos compostos e bem mais adocicada. Os americanos chegam a usar estas abóboras para fazer tartes, sinceramente nunca provei, aqui na zona costumam fazer as delicias dos animais (porcos).

As minhas abóboras de eleição são 2 variedades (abóbora manteiga e abóbora moscada de Provença) da espécie cucurbita moschata, chamadas muitas das vezes e de forma errada - abóbora menina, e depois uma variedade da espécie cucurbita maxima (abóbora rouge vif d'etampes).

As variedades da espécie cucurbita moschata, regra geral são menos produtivas, tem a vantagem de se conservarem mais tempo.


----------



## JPAG (1 Out 2019 às 02:22)

Boas. 

Tenho reparado no estado em que estão os olivais tradicionais aqui na zona e as notícias não são nada animadoras. As oliveiras estão a passar por um stress hídrico gigantesco. Os pequenos proprietários temem um ano em que a colheita de azeitona seja desastrosa. Neste momento, a azeitona está muito madura para a época, estando já muita a cair... a azeitona está bastante pequena (a variedade galega parecem azeitonas de zambujeiro), não têm "carne" nenhuma sendo apenas pele e caroço, resultando em azeitonas sem nenhum óleo. 

Se no espaço de um mês (a época da colheita, se começar cedo, iniciará por volta de 15 de novembro) não chover nada em olivais onde se colhia 4000/5000 kg de azeitona serão apenas colhidos 400/500 kg. Humidades altas e temperaturas mais amenas também seriam importantes nesta fase já que devido ao calor os olivais têm sido assolados pela mosca que aprecia o estado do tempo como ele tem estado. 

Para o comum cidadão que compra azeite no supermercado não deverá notar grandes alterações já que a maioria do azeite no supermercado provém de olivais intensivos onde a água e os químicos não faltam para terem a azeitona grossa e oleosa. Para aqueles que como eu têm pequenos olivais de subsistência, herdados de geração em geração, que aproveitam o azeite (consumo e venda a conhecidos), azeitonas para consumo próprio e pequeníssimos subsídios de acordo com as colheitas terão alguns "prejuízos". 

Não sei se esta situação se repete noutras zonas do país, mas aqui num raio de 30/40 km a situação dos olivais não é a melhor...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 13:05)

JPAG disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Tenho reparado no estado em que estão os olivais tradicionais aqui na zona e as notícias não são nada animadoras. As oliveiras estão a passar por um stress hídrico gigantesco. Os pequenos proprietários temem um ano em que a colheita de azeitona seja desastrosa. Neste momento, a azeitona está muito madura para a época, estando já muita a cair... a azeitona está bastante pequena (a variedade galega parecem azeitonas de zambujeiro), não têm "carne" nenhuma sendo apenas pele e caroço, resultando em azeitonas sem nenhum óleo.
> 
> ...



Faço das tuas palavras as minhas, a situação que descreves aí pela tua zona, passa-se o mesmo aqui em redor, muita azeitona tem já caído, e a que está nas oliveiras também não está de boa saúde, depois de uns anos muito bons em termos de azeitona colhida em olivais tradicionais, o stress hídrico, aliado á mosca, que dizimou naquele inicio de maio, com calor, foi uma desgraça.
Por cá a única coisa que se pode fazer, para não perder a totalidade de produção, é colher azeitona, já daqui a uns 10 a 15 dias, logo na abertura dos lagares, pois caso contrário nem sequer irá suportar todos os custos com a manutenção dos olivais, mais as pessoas para a apanhar.


----------



## JPAG (1 Out 2019 às 14:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Faço das tuas palavras as minhas, a situação que descreves aí pela tua zona, passa-se o mesmo aqui em redor, muita azeitona tem já caído, e a que está nas oliveiras também não está de boa saúde, depois de uns anos muito bons em termos de azeitona colhida em olivais tradicionais, o stress hídrico, aliado á mosca, que dizimou naquele inicio de maio, com calor, foi uma desgraça.
> Por cá a única coisa que se pode fazer, para não perder a totalidade de produção, é colher azeitona, já daqui a uns 10 a 15 dias, logo na abertura dos lagares, pois caso contrário nem sequer irá suportar todos os custos com a manutenção dos olivais, mais as pessoas para a apanhar.



Pelo menos por aqui acho que os lagares apenas abrirão portas durante o mês de novembro. Acho que é uma das formas dos lagares salvaguardarem a qualidade do azeite, já que as azeitonas neste momento, apesar de maduras, não têm a mínima qualidade para azeite. Os lagares optam por esperar até à última oportunidade para ver se a azeitona ganha mais "carne" e óleo com o suposto aumento de humidade e chuva que deveria acontecer por esta altura. Perde-se muita azeitona pela queda mas acaba-se por ganhar qualidade no pouco azeite que se produz...

Os meus pais dizem que o período de apanha da azeitona há umas décadas atrás era entre dezembro e janeiro. Hoje em dia em outubro os frutos estão maduros.. Nos últimos 4/5 anos apanho azeitona de t-shirt em novembro. Quando era pequeno apanhava de casaco e gorro, com nevoeiros cerrados e temperaturas próximas dos 0ºC. Incrível como em 20 anos o outono e o inicio de inverno mudaram tanto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 14:37)

JPAG disse:


> Pelo menos por aqui acho que os lagares apenas abrirão portas durante o mês de novembro. Acho que é uma das formas dos lagares salvaguardarem a qualidade do azeite, já que as azeitonas neste momento, apesar de maduras, não têm a mínima qualidade para azeite. Os lagares optam por esperar até à última oportunidade para ver se a azeitona ganha mais "carne" e óleo com o suposto aumento de humidade e chuva que deveria acontecer por esta altura. Perde-se muita azeitona pela queda mas acaba-se por ganhar qualidade no pouco azeite que se produz...
> 
> Os meus pais dizem que o período de apanha da azeitona há umas décadas atrás era entre dezembro e janeiro. Hoje em dia em outubro os frutos estão maduros.. Nos últimos 4/5 anos apanho azeitona de t-shirt em novembro. Quando era pequeno apanhava de casaco e gorro, com nevoeiros cerrados e temperaturas próximas dos 0ºC. Incrível como em 20 anos o outono e o inicio de inverno mudaram tanto...



É verdade, concordo contigo, é preferível melhor qualidade, apesar de menor quantidade de azeite, até porque por norma o azeite dos nosso olivais tradicionais, é sempre de excelencia.
No ano passado, ainda apanhei a azeitona com umas manhãs de nevoeiro cerrado, até quase á hora de almoço, e os dias de chuva foram poucos, apenas tive de "fugir" quando a chuva engrossava mais um bocado.
Nos olivais que são gradados não se consegue colher a azeitona debaixo de chuva, porque depois toda essa lama acaba por sujar a azeitona, quer dizer se ela for depois para um lagar mais moderno, que já esteja todo equipa com a secção de lavagem, aí não faz diferença.
Mas olhando para os anos mais anteriores, colhi também a azeitona, de t-shirt, e com calor na ordem dos 30ºC, o que é bastante dificil.


----------



## JPAG (20 Out 2019 às 21:15)

Boas.

Como disse ontem no seguimento sul, hoje era dia de horta. Após a chuva que caiu ontem tinha que aproveitar para lavrar o terreno para novas plantações... 
Eu a pensar que seria um grande dia de trabalho mas, no entanto, tive de adiar tudo... Assim que comecei a cavar vi que 6 a 8 cm abaixo do nivel da terra estava tudo seco..  O meu pai ainda ligou a motoenxada mas o pó era tanto que não é viável qualquer sementeira neste momento. Cavei à mão uma pequena área mais húmida mas a maior parte do terreno fica à espera que venha mais chuva.. Segundo a minha avó, até choveu bem durante 1 hora lá, mas pelos vistos não foi o suficiente para molhar a terra como deve ser. A única explicação que vejo é que como a chuva foi mais intensa escorreu toda pela superfície, não dando tempo de infiltrar lentamente a niveis inferiores 
Qualquer sementeira ou plantação neste momento ainda requer rega e não tenho água para isso pois o poço está no limite e ainda vai ter que aguentar mais umas semanas (espero eu ser apenas algumas semanas) para regar as árvores de fruto... 

Aproveitei também para dar uma vista de olhos pela azeitona mas a situação é terrível. Em 26 anos de vida não me lembro de ter tão pouca azeitona e até os mais antigos, como o meu tio-avô com 90 anos, não se lembra de ter tão pouca e tão ruim azeitona nos seus olivais. Nem a azeitona das variedades para conserva e retalhar têm azeitona... 
Curiosamente a variedade que ainda se safa é a variedade "galega", conhecida pela sua adaptação ao nosso clima, mesmo em situações mais extremas, e que infelizmente nos últimos anos tem sido substituída por variedades espanholas que requerem muito mais água para serem produtivas. Por algum motivo os olivais antigos mais tradicionais eram compostos maioritariamente por azeitona "galega", pois os mais antigos sabiam que havendo chuva ou não tinham sempre algum azeite para o seu sustento


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 21:43)

JPAG disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Como disse ontem no seguimento sul, hoje era dia de horta. Após a chuva que caiu ontem tinha que aproveitar para lavrar o terreno para novas plantações...
> Eu a pensar que seria um grande dia de trabalho mas, no entanto, tive de adiar tudo... Assim que comecei a cavar vi que 6 a 8 cm abaixo do nivel da terra estava tudo seco..  O meu pai ainda ligou a motoenxada mas o pó era tanto que não é viável qualquer sementeira neste momento. Cavei à mão uma pequena área mais húmida mas a maior parte do terreno fica à espera que venha mais chuva.. Segundo a minha avó, até choveu bem durante 1 hora lá, mas pelos vistos não foi o suficiente para molhar a terra como deve ser. A única explicação que vejo é que como a chuva foi mais intensa escorreu toda pela superfície, não dando tempo de infiltrar lentamente a niveis inferiores
> ...



Na sexta feira andei a abrir uns buracos onde plantei alguma árvores, e queria espetar as canas para as marcações, e simplesmente a cana nem espetava sequer, os solos estavam tão ressequidos, que o que choveu foi ainda muito pouco.
Quanto á azeitona, comecei hoje a colheita, e posso dizer que as oliveiras não tem tanta azeitona como no  passado, mas mesmo assim, não estão mal de todo, pois a azeitona que estava em más condições devido á mosca acabou por cair logo toda, ficando agora a que está em condições aceitáveis, em média cada oliveira galega, e não são muito grande deu um saco, e uma deu mais de dois, pois estava bem carregada.
Mas fiquei muito desanimado, quando vi o que estava a acontecer, a cair tanta azeitona durante todo o verão, cheguei até a pensar que nem houvesse nada para colher.
O que por vezes acontece, é que pode haver menos produção, mas de melhor qualidade, e já não era o 1º ano que sucedia-se.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2019 às 22:02)

JPAG disse:


> Pelo menos por aqui acho que os lagares apenas abrirão portas durante o mês de novembro. Acho que é uma das formas dos lagares salvaguardarem a qualidade do azeite, já que as azeitonas neste momento, apesar de maduras, não têm a mínima qualidade para azeite. Os lagares optam por esperar até à última oportunidade para ver se a azeitona ganha mais "carne" e óleo com o suposto aumento de humidade e chuva que deveria acontecer por esta altura. Perde-se muita azeitona pela queda mas acaba-se por ganhar qualidade no pouco azeite que se produz...
> 
> Os meus pais dizem que o período de apanha da azeitona há umas décadas atrás era entre dezembro e janeiro. Hoje em dia em outubro os frutos estão maduros.. Nos últimos 4/5 anos apanho azeitona de t-shirt em novembro. Quando era pequeno apanhava de casaco e gorro, com nevoeiros cerrados e temperaturas próximas dos 0ºC. Incrível como em 20 anos o outono e o inicio de inverno mudaram tanto...


Não só a azeitona... no geral, os frutos, com o passar dos anos, vão amadurecendo cada vez mais cedo , devido às temperaturas mais altas e ao tempo mais ensolarado.
Hoje em dia, por exemplo, as vindimas já começam no início/ meio de Agosto, há uns anos nunca começavam antes de Setembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 22:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não só a azeitona... no geral, os frutos, com o passar dos anos, vão amadurecendo cada vez mais cedo , devido às temperaturas mais altas e ao tempo mais ensolarado.
> Hoje em dia, por exemplo, as vindimas já começam no início/ meio de Agosto, há uns anos nunca começavam antes de Setembro.



Isso é verdade, estão se adiantar já cerca de ums mes, aqui há uns anos colhia-se a azeitona em novembro ou Dezembro, e até já no novo, agora é que está já tudo a começar a colhe-la, e já está bem maduro, só em zonas de vale, é que ainda está totalmente verde.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2019 às 22:21)

JPAG disse:


> Aproveitei também para dar uma vista de olhos pela azeitona mas a situação é terrível. Em 26 anos de vida não me lembro de ter tão pouca azeitona e até os mais antigos, como o meu tio-avô com 90 anos, não se lembra de ter tão pouca e tão ruim azeitona nos seus olivais. Nem a azeitona das variedades para conserva e retalhar têm azeitona...
> Curiosamente a variedade que ainda se safa é a variedade "galega", conhecida pela sua adaptação ao nosso clima, mesmo em situações mais extremas, e que infelizmente nos últimos anos tem sido substituída por variedades espanholas que requerem muito mais água para serem produtivas. Por algum motivo os olivais antigos mais tradicionais eram compostos maioritariamente por azeitona "galega", pois os mais antigos sabiam que havendo chuva ou não tinham sempre algum azeite para o seu sustento


Na minha zona até há oliveiras bastante carregadas. No entanto, outras têm as azeitonas resumidas à pele e caroço. 
No ano passado, andei na colheita ao longo do mês de dezembro e este ano, nas próximas semanas se não começarem a ser colhidas vai parar tudo ao chão. Os meus familiares costumam tirar férias para as puder colher, mas nos últimos anos já nunca bate certo porque o amadurecimento das mesmas ou se atrasa ou fica demasiado adiantado. É também ao presenciar estas situações que penso que isto está tudo a ficar diferente.


----------



## JPAG (21 Out 2019 às 00:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Na sexta feira andei a abrir uns buracos onde plantei alguma árvores, e queria espetar as canas para as marcações, e simplesmente a cana nem espetava sequer, os solos estavam tão ressequidos, que o que choveu foi ainda muito pouco.
> Quanto á azeitona, comecei hoje a colheita, e posso dizer que as oliveiras não tem tanta azeitona como no  passado, mas mesmo assim, não estão mal de todo, pois a azeitona que estava em más condições devido á mosca acabou por cair logo toda, ficando agora a que está em condições aceitáveis, em média cada oliveira galega, e não são muito grande deu um saco, e uma deu mais de dois, pois estava bem carregada.
> Mas fiquei muito desanimado, quando vi o que estava a acontecer, a cair tanta azeitona durante todo o verão, cheguei até a pensar que nem houvesse nada para colher.
> O que por vezes acontece, é que pode haver menos produção, mas de melhor qualidade, e já não era o 1º ano que sucedia-se.



Pois, e para os solos é sempre preferível chover 10mm em 4 ou 5 horas que 10mm numa hora. Se nas próximas 2 semanas não vier chuva, as terras voltam ao estado em que estavam na semana passada. Fiquei espantado com o pó que a terra fazia.. mostra como os solos estão abaixo da superfície. 
O meu pai teve a tentar arranjar algumas para retalhar mas teve mais de 1 hora para encontrar algumas mais grossas e no fim acabou por não apanhar quase nada.. 
Aqui também está muito picada.. diria que metade das azeitonas maduras estão picadas, mas aqui só agora é que começam a cair mais.. Até abrir o lagar, daqui a 1 mês, ainda vai cair muita. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Não só a azeitona... no geral, os frutos, com o passar dos anos, vão amadurecendo cada vez mais cedo , devido às temperaturas mais altas e ao tempo mais ensolarado.
> Hoje em dia, por exemplo, as vindimas já começam no início/ meio de Agosto, há uns anos nunca começavam antes de Setembro.



Completamente! Também noto o mesmo. Este ano em Setembro tinha romãs maduras, quando antigamente era sempre no final de outubro/inicio de novembro. E tenho algumas árvores ainda novas completamente confusas com a estação que em vez de estarem a perder a folha neste momento estão a rebentar em força, como se fosse primavera. 
Hoje em dia é impensável deixar-se a azeitona para colher nas férias do natal, como faziam há uns anos atrás, e se com o tempo os lagares não começarem a abrir em outubro penso que a maioria das azeitonas vão começar a ficar no chão. 



joralentejano disse:


> Na minha zona até há oliveiras bastante carregadas. No entanto, outras têm as azeitonas resumidas à pele e caroço.
> No ano passado, andei na colheita ao longo do mês de dezembro e este ano, nas próximas semanas se não começarem a ser colhidas vai parar tudo ao chão. Os meus familiares costumam tirar férias para as puder colher, mas nos últimos anos já nunca bate certo porque o amadurecimento das mesmas ou se atrasa ou fica demasiado adiantado. É também ao presenciar estas situações que penso que isto está tudo a ficar diferente.



Pois, eu noto é muita diferença nos olivais de Vila Viçosa comparando com os do Alandroal. Em Vila Viçosa ainda há alguns com muita azeitona, embora pequena e bichosa, mas no Alandroal não. Ainda por cima tenho os olivais em zonas altas do concelho do Alandroal..  Num ano normal o meu pai apanha cerca de 5000kg de azeitona, este ano no máximo deverá apanhar 500kg (10x menos). Também tira sempre férias nessa altura mas este ano não deverá valer muito a pena... 
Ainda não tive a possibilidade de lá passar, mas foi-me dito que perto da Mina do Bugalho (uma aldeia do Alandroal perto de Juromenha) há 2 ou 3 olivais que secaram por completo. Aquela zona é bastante seca e no verão aquelas encostas chegam facilmente aos 45ºC. Vegetação habituada ao calor mediterrânico secou e o que se vê, pelo que dizem, é apenas aridez como se fosse um deserto.. caso consiga lá passar nas próximas semanas tiro umas fotos para mostrar a situação complicada que por aqui se vive..


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2019 às 00:34)

Até onde vai a estupidez humana é impressionante como é possível alguém ter ideias tão parvas como plantar abacateiros, (que é uma cultura muito exigente em água) na região sul do país que é precisamente onde chove menos que grandes inteligências! não haja dúvida.
Uma cultura em que se deveria apostar nesta região é por exemplo a figueira da índia(cacto)  que dá uns figos maravilhosos  (figos da índia) uma cultura muito resistente á falta de água e que requer muito pouca manutenção.
Com este fruto pode fazer-se doce, licor, bolachas, bolos, comer em fresco,usar as sementes para fazer óleos essenciais,a flor para o chá etc
Já para não falar do caule da planta que removendo os espinhos  pode utilizar-se para fins medicinais e mesmo para alimentação humana(cozinhado) ou animal por exemplo (vacas,cabras,ovelhas).


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2019 às 13:03)

António josé Sales disse:


> Até onde vai a estupidez humana é impressionante como é possível alguém ter ideias tão parvas como plantar abacateiros, (que é uma cultura muito exigente em água) na região sul do país que é precisamente onde chove menos que grandes inteligências! não haja dúvida.
> Uma cultura em que se deveria apostar nesta região é por exemplo a figueira da índia(cacto)  que dá uns figos maravilhosos  (figos da índia) uma cultura muito resistente á falta de água e que requer muito pouca manutenção.
> Com este fruto pode fazer-se doce, licor, bolachas, bolos, comer em fresco,usar as sementes para fazer óleos essenciais,a flor para o chá etc
> Já para não falar do caule da planta que removendo os espinhos  pode utilizar-se para fins medicinais e mesmo para alimentação humana(cozinhado) ou animal por exemplo (vacas,cabras,ovelhas).


porque praticamente não tem geadas e muitas horas de sol e as culturas de regadio do Alentejo, e vizinha Espanha de onde achas que vem a água para os girassois


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2019 às 13:23)

António josé Sales disse:


> Até onde vai a estupidez humana é impressionante como é possível alguém ter ideias tão parvas como plantar abacateiros, (que é uma cultura muito exigente em água) na região sul do país que é precisamente onde chove menos que grandes inteligências! não haja dúvida.
> Uma cultura em que se deveria apostar nesta região é por exemplo a figueira da índia(cacto)  que dá uns figos maravilhosos  (figos da índia) uma cultura muito resistente á falta de água e que requer muito pouca manutenção.
> Com este fruto pode fazer-se doce, licor, bolachas, bolos, comer em fresco,usar as sementes para fazer óleos essenciais,a flor para o chá etc
> Já para não falar do caule da planta que removendo os espinhos  pode utilizar-se para fins medicinais e mesmo para alimentação humana(cozinhado) ou animal por exemplo (vacas,cabras,ovelhas).



Ainda ontem, passei na estrada entre Moncarapacho para Alfandanga e fiquei parvo, os terrenos que tinham amendoeiras, foram todas arrancadas e plantaram centenas de laranjeiras. 

Aliás, no terreno que tenho com alfarrobeiras já fui aliciado a plantar outra coisa e até fundos europeus prometeram, mas outra plantação dá muito trabalho, as alfarrobeiras não dão trabalho nenhum, no ano passado deu mais trabalho devido ao tornado que lá passou mas deu uma valente ajuda na lenha seca que tinham, para além disso, a farroba tem aumentado de preço nos últimos anos, se fosse há uns anos é que pagavam 5€ por arroba, agora com 10€/12€ por arroba não compensa.

Na zona de Alcoutim existem alguns projectos para plantação dessa pita, mas agora com a loucura das laranjeiras e abacateiros que se vê não sei não. 

Os camones adoram apanhar os figos com as mãos, pior é depois.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 13:29)

António josé Sales disse:


> Até onde vai a estupidez humana é impressionante como é possível alguém ter ideias tão parvas como plantar abacateiros, (que é uma cultura muito exigente em água) na região sul do país que é precisamente onde chove menos que grandes inteligências! não haja dúvida.
> Uma cultura em que se deveria apostar nesta região é por exemplo a figueira da índia(cacto)  que dá uns figos maravilhosos  (figos da índia) uma cultura muito resistente á falta de água e que requer muito pouca manutenção.
> Com este fruto pode fazer-se doce, licor, bolachas, bolos, comer em fresco,usar as sementes para fazer óleos essenciais,a flor para o chá etc
> Já para não falar do caule da planta que removendo os espinhos  pode utilizar-se para fins medicinais e mesmo para alimentação humana(cozinhado) ou animal por exemplo (vacas,cabras,ovelhas).



Eu conheço bem a cultura da figueira da índia, e a mesmo sendo resistente á seca, se não for regada, os frutos não atingem o calibre desejado para venda em fresco, e acabam por cair, e as palmas ficam totalmente desidratadas.
Na altura que se começou a plnatar cá em Portugal foi dito que seria uma cultura promissora sem exigencia de regas, mas depressa se viu que isso não era viável económicamente.


----------



## Between (21 Out 2019 às 14:33)

As minhas lindíssimas e vigorosas pencas que tanto beneficiaram da chuva que caiu nos últimos tempos


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2019 às 17:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu conheço bem a cultura da figueira da índia, e a mesmo sendo resistente á seca, se não for regada, os frutos não atingem o calibre desejado para venda em fresco, e acabam por cair, e as palmas ficam totalmente desidratadas.
> Na altura que se começou a plnatar cá em Portugal foi dito que seria uma cultura promissora sem exigencia de regas, mas depressa se viu que isso não era viável económicamente.



Sim mas mesmo sendo preciso regar não necessitam nem de metade da água utilizada para os abacateiros que são culturas que exigem muita água.
Sim o mercado ainda não está muito aberto para este fruto mas penso que com o tempo o produto vai ser bem aceite ainda para mais é um produto que têm diversas finalidades como eu já expliquei no post anterior.
De qualquer forma não faz qualquer sentido plantar abacateiros extremamente exigentes em  água na região sul que é onde menos chove .


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2019 às 17:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda ontem, passei na estrada entre Moncarapacho para Alfandanga e fiquei parvo, os terrenos que tinham amendoeiras, foram todas arrancadas e plantaram centenas de laranjeiras.
> 
> Aliás, no terreno que tenho com alfarrobeiras já fui aliciado a plantar outra coisa e até fundos europeus prometeram, mas outra plantação dá muito trabalho, as alfarrobeiras não dão trabalho nenhum, no ano passado deu mais trabalho devido ao tornado que lá passou mas deu uma valente ajuda na lenha seca que tinham, para além disso, a farroba tem aumentado de preço nos últimos anos, se fosse há uns anos é que pagavam 5€ por arroba, agora com 10€/12€ por arroba não compensa.
> 
> ...



Lol,sim tem de se ter muito cuidado com os picos têm de ser apanhados com luvas de pele ou outro tipo de luvas muito resistente fazem imensa comichão e são muito difíceis de retirar da pele.
Para serem vendidos ao consumidor passam pelo um processo onde uma máquina com uma escova rotativa e água retira os picos da fruta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 19:02)

António josé Sales disse:


> Sim mas mesmo sendo preciso regar não necessitam nem de metade da água utilizada para os abacateiros que são culturas que exigem muita água.
> Sim o mercado ainda não está muito aberto para este fruto mas penso que com o tempo o produto vai ser bem aceite ainda para mais é um produto que têm diversas finalidades como eu já expliquei no post anterior.
> De qualquer forma não faz qualquer sentido plantar abacateiros extremamente exigentes em  água na região sul que é onde menos chove .



Sim quanto ao consumo de água entre ambas as culturas, a diferença, é da noite para o dia, como se costuma dizer, como uma unidade de transformação e lavagem do fruto, o problema dos picos fica resolvido, como já temos por cá no nosso país, os vários produtores aqui do meu concelho, que já tem em conjunto cerca de 30 ha, conseguiram o escoamento total para a cadeia ALDI, o que é muito bom, é sinal de de a união faz a força, e nos dias de hoje, não vale a pena cada um "remar" num só sentido, ou seja de forma individual.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2019 às 19:25)

A amendoeira de regadio nao consome muita agua, so consome nos primeiros anos e so no Verao. E uma pena que nao ponham amendoeiras no Algarve, tendo em conta o preco da amendoa. 

Nos ultimos 40 a 50 anos nao se puseram arvores de sequeiro, a agricultura foi desprezada durante decadas. Nao foi feita a renovacao e agora ninguem quer estar 15 ou 20 anos a espera que uma alfarrobeira produza. 

Pessoalmente penso que as alfarrobeiras de grande porte deveriam ter uma proteccao identica a que existe para o sobreiro, pois por este caminho serao cada vez mais raras. Na minha freguesia sao ja muito poucas as alfarrobeiras de grande porte. Perto da caminha casa havia uma e recentemente teve a copa destruida por uma poda estupida e assassina! E pensar que aquela copa levou se calhar centenas de anos a formar-se...


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2019 às 19:29)

Um conhecido andou metido nas plantacoes de pitas, mas disse-me que nao conseguiram compradores dentro do mercado interno, que o consumidor portugues nao aderiu e desistiram.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 19:32)

frederico disse:


> Um conhecido meu andou metido nas plantacoes de pitas, mas disse-me que nao conseguiram compradores dentro do mercado interno, que o consumidor portugues nao aderiu e desistiram.


O segredo é ganhar escala, associação de agricultores e exportar se o mercado nacional não absorver.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2019 às 19:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O segredo é ganhar escala, associação de agricultores e exportar se o mercado nacional não absorver.



Ali faltava dinheiro e faltavam contactos. Conheco gente que tem estufas de framboesas mas estao em parceria com holandeses e dinamarqueses entao vai tudo para exportacao.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2019 às 19:43)

Ja falei com um senhor que tem um projecto excelente em Mertola, de aromaticas para oleos essenciais. Tem produtos de topo mas nao os encontramos nas grandes cadeias como a Celeiro. So conheco um sitio que vende, uma loja na praca de Tavira. Em Portugal e muito dificil introduzir um produto nas grandes cadeias, alem disso pagam muito, muito mal, querem descontos inviaveis e podem demorar meses a pagar. Falta concorrencia e a unica coisa que vai acabar com isto sera o comercio online mas no caso portugues ainda demorara muitos anos pois as geracoes mais velhas nao compram na internet.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 20:24)

frederico disse:


> A amendoeira de regadio nao consome muita agua, so consome nos primeiros anos e so no Verao. E uma pena que nao ponham amendoeiras no Algarve, tendo em conta o preco da amendoa.
> 
> Nos ultimos 40 a 50 anos nao se puseram arvores de sequeiro, a agricultura foi desprezada durante decadas. Nao foi feita a renovacao e agora ninguem quer estar 15 ou 20 anos a espera que uma alfarrobeira produza.
> 
> Pessoalmente penso que as alfarrobeiras de grande porte deveriam ter uma proteccao identica a que existe para o sobreiro, pois por este caminho serao cada vez mais raras. Na minha freguesia sao ja muito poucas as alfarrobeiras de grande porte. Perto da caminha casa havia uma e recentemente teve a copa destruida por uma poda estupida e assassina! E pensar que aquela copa levou se calhar centenas de anos a formar-se...



Concordo totalmente contigo, a alfarrobeira devia e bem ser protegida, pois tem-se sucedido o seu arranque de árvores enorme, mais do que centenárias, para fazerem grandes plantações de área enormes, e então vai tudo abaixo.
Os oleos essenciais, é um grande mercado, que está com muita procura em países que estão e muito á nossa frentes, e não se importam de pagar seja o que for, pois tem muito uso, para uso em ervanárias, e outros, e para fazer sabontes champos.
Claro que cá em Portugal, ainda poucas são as pessoas que conhecem os frutos das cactaceas, como o figo da índia e muito menos a pitaya, e não estão acesíveis ainda á carteira de muita gente, e aí a melhor solução antes de plantar seja o que for é ter logo o seu escoamento granatido, para depois na altura da colheita, não ficar na mão.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2019 às 20:46)

A alfarrobeira a escala global ate tem uma reduzida area de distribuicao. O valor economico do fruto e enorme. 

Houve uma geracao recheada de velhos insuportaveis, desculpem mas e mesmo assim, que durante decadas nao venderam nem arrendaram as terras, e nao deixaram os filhos fazer nada. Por isso nao houve renovacao das arvores de sequeiro na regiao. Agora que esses proprietarios estao a partir deste mundo, os filhos e netos vendem e arrendam as terras, e quem investe quer lucro rapido, nao quer esperar 15 ou 20 anos. A alfarrobeira e uma arvore da Civilizacao, e uma vergonha o que se passa. Muitos dos cortes sao assassinos, pois destroem arvores que estao a fazer sebe, portanto para plantarem as arvores de regadio nao seria necessario darem dabo das alfarrobeiras. Em Portugal nao se respeitam as sebes nem os jardins, nao se respeita o tempo que uma arvore leva a crescer. Conheco casos de casas que mudaram de proprietario, com belas arvores centenarias, mas como a nova dona nao gostavam de arvores mandaram cortar. Normalmente os pretextos sao futeis, e revelam uma certa inferioridade espiritual. Vejamos: as folhas sujam o chao; o barulho dos pardais nas arvores incomoda; tapa a vista da casa; faz alergias; acumula "bicharada". Conheco uma senhora que tinha uns belos pinheiros de Alepo com mais de 100 anos, as arvores nao incomodavam ninguem mas os vizinhos nao descansaram enquanto nao conseguiram que ela cortasse as arvores, e a camara obrigou-a mesmo a cortar. Alias o Estado e o primeiro a dar o mau exemplo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 20:56)

frederico disse:


> A alfarrobeira a escala global ate tem uma reduzida area de distribuicao. O valor economico do fruto e enorme.
> 
> Houve uma geracao recheada de velhos insuportaveis, desculpem mas e mesmo assim, que durante decadas nao venderam nem arrendaram as terras, e nao deixaram os filhos fazer nada. Por isso nao houve renovacao das arvores de sequeiro na regiao. Agora que esses proprietarios estao a partir deste mundo, os filhos e netos vendem e arrendam as terras, e quem investe quer lucro rapido, nao quer esperar 15 ou 20 anos. A alfarrobeira e uma arvore da Civilizacao, e uma vergonha o que se passa. Muitos dos cortes sao assassinos, pois destroem arvores que estao a fazer sebe, portanto para plantarem as arvores de regadio nao seria necessario darem dabo das alfarrobeiras. Em Portugal nao se respeitam as sebes nem os jardins, nao se respeita o tempo que uma arvore leva a crescer. Conheco casos de casas que mudaram de proprietario, com belas arvores centenarias, mas como a nova dona nao gostavam de arvores mandaram cortar. Normalmente os pretextos sao futeis, e revelam uma certa inferioridade espiritual. Vejamos: as folhas sujam o chao; o barulho dos pardais nas arvores incomoda; tapa a vista da casa; faz alergias; acumula "bicharada". Conheco uma senhora que tinha uns belos pinheiros de Alepo com mais de 100 anos, as arvores nao incomodavam ninguem mas os vizinhos nao descansaram enquanto nao conseguiram que ela cortasse as arvores, e a camara obrigou-a mesmo a cortar. Alias o Estado e o primeiro a dar o mau exemplo.



Nós, falando no geral, estamos ainda muito atrasados em relação a muitos outros países no que toca ao respeito e preservação de árvores, ou é porque ela pode cair com o vento, como se quem adivnha-se também o número do euromilhões, enfim, são estas mentalidades atrasadas que irão por acabar e estragar com o pouco que ainda resta.
O Estado, está como todos nós sabemos, não podemos esperar muito, ou mesmo nada da parte deles, pois nem estão sequer para aí virados, desde que lhes dem os votos, o resto pouco mais interessa.
As pessoas de hoje em dia, não se interessam por nada, os filhos de quem os pais sempre trataram bem das oliveiras, e colheram muito azeite para o seu sustento, hoje em dia querem é a lenha, e então podam as oliveiras de forma severa, o que depois acaba por secar logo de vez, e é assim que perde mais uma oliveira centenária, são estas mentalidade que temos hoje em dia, eu próprio já me ofereci para ajudar uma pessoa que tem muitas oliveiras, mas que não sabe podá-las, e já tentou o resultado foi que secaram algumas oliveiras, na integridade.
Eu o ano passado podei algumas oliveiras, mas não na totalidade deixei-lhes ramos de onde estou agora a colher mais de um saco de azeitona, e assim não se perde tanta produção enquanto isto a árvore vai se renovando de forma muito mais sustentável, e não lançar ramos por todo o lado, que a vai enfraquecer, e isto nada foi estudado por mim, apenas sei o que o meu me ensinou, e depois fui observando qual é a melhor resposta por parte da oliveira aquando da poda, sendo ela "decapitada", ou não.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2019 às 22:06)

frederico disse:


> A alfarrobeira a escala global ate tem uma reduzida area de distribuicao. O valor economico do fruto e enorme.
> 
> Houve uma geracao recheada de velhos insuportaveis, desculpem mas e mesmo assim, que durante decadas nao venderam nem arrendaram as terras, e nao deixaram os filhos fazer nada. Por isso nao houve renovacao das arvores de sequeiro na regiao. Agora que esses proprietarios estao a partir deste mundo, os filhos e netos vendem e arrendam as terras, e quem investe quer lucro rapido, nao quer esperar 15 ou 20 anos. A alfarrobeira e uma arvore da Civilizacao, e uma vergonha o que se passa. Muitos dos cortes sao assassinos, pois destroem arvores que estao a fazer sebe, portanto para plantarem as arvores de regadio nao seria necessario darem dabo das alfarrobeiras. Em Portugal nao se respeitam as sebes nem os jardins, nao se respeita o tempo que uma arvore leva a crescer.



A maior parte dessas pessoas não tem respeito nenhum pela natureza, não sabem nem querem saber...o que fazem é para terem estória para o café. Muitas dessas árvores nem precisam de uma poda radical. As que estão em mau estado podem ser cortadas em 2 ou 3x ou 2/3 anos. É um trabalho faseado mas parece que ninguém tem paciência. Eu faço esses trabalhos com calma e a natureza responde. Pena não ter muitos seguidores/apoiantes...


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2019 às 00:07)

O mal comeca logo nas escolas. Nao faltam portugueses que nao sabem o que e um carvalho. Mesmo no Norte do pais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2019 às 14:02)

*Dois garranos abatidos a tiro de carabina em Vieira do Minho*

GNR investiga o caso. Associação de criadores suspeita de “acto de pura maldade”

Dois garranos, um macho e uma fêmea, foram encontrados esta quinta-feira mortos a tiro de carabina na Serra da Cabreira, em Vieira do Minho, distrito de Braga, disse à Lusa o presidente da associação de criadores daquela raça.
Segundo João Paulo Ribeiro, presidente da Associação de Criadores de Equinos de Raça Garrana, os animais terão sido abatidos durante a última noite.
“A fêmea estava prenha e, com as dores, acabou por abortar”, acrescentou. Apresentava duas balas, uma na cabeça e outra na zona lombar. O macho tinha uma bala na zona lombar.
“Estou convicto de que se tratou de um acto de pura maldade, de alguém que teria participado, durante a noite, numa espera ao javali. Como não encontraram javalis, ter-se-ão ‘divertido’ a matar garranos”, referiu João Paulo Ribeiro.
Sublinhou que as “esperas ao javali” são ilegais, mas realizam-se com alguma regularidade. “A carne de javali vende-se com facilidade”, explicou.

Os garranos abatidos tinham a “marca a fogo” e _microchip_, pertencendo a criadores da Caniçada (o macho) e Cantelães (a fêmea). Aquela é uma espécie protegida, face ao risco de extinção.
Contactada pela Lusa, fonte da GNR disse que o caso está em investigação.

https://www.publico.pt/2019/10/24/s...ABDMWTf21XKo59H8GwjxWImB2HSN118Fx53-y4GsFouJk

Mais tres mortes a lamentar pois a femea estava grávida, e mais uma vez vão ficar impunes quem comete que estes actos, são pessoas cobardes, e que não devem ter mais nada que fazer, eu até fico passado ao ver estas notícias, pois estes garranos cumprem e muito bem a sua funcção no ecossistema,


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2019 às 13:59)

*Nem só de uva se faz vinho. Agricultor da Guarda cria néctares a partir de amoras e framboesas*
MadreMedia / Lusa
9 nov 2019 10:56






MIGUEL PEREIRA DA SILVA/LUSA


 
Segundo Pedro Pinheiro, a "aventura" começou em 2017, após verificar que algumas das amoras que produz em estufas, que tinha deixado esquecidas num balde, acabaram por fermentar.

Nessa altura, o agricultor e professor de Educação Musical, que produz amoras, framboesas e mirtilos de forma biológica, decidiu pedir ajuda a um enólogo para acompanhar o processo e produziu os primeiros 120 litros de "vinho" de amora, a que deu o nome de "Amoreira" (com 14,5% de volume de álcool).

No ano seguinte, fez a experiência com framboesas e produziu 50 litros de "vinho" denominado "Dois" (com 12,5% de volume de álcool), uma designação justificada por existirem na região duas aldeias com o nome de Avelãs (de Ambom e da Ribeira) e por levar dois constituintes: fermentado de framboesa e mosto de uva.

O agricultor ficou satisfeito com as experiências e este ano produziu 100 litros de fermentado de amora e igual quantidade de fermentado de framboesa.
https://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/nem...cria-nectares-a-partir-de-amoras-e-framboesas


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 16:39)

A produção de diospiro deste ano está a terminar, mas o licor do próximo ano está a começar...






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2019 às 16:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A produção de diospiro deste ano está a terminar, mas o licor do próximo ano está a começar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca tinha visto, como é que fazes trituras os dióspiros, e depois juntas-lhe aguardente de fica aí no garrafão a fermentar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nunca tinha visto, como é que fazes trituras os dióspiros, e depois juntas-lhe aguardente de fica aí no garrafão a fermentar.


Olá Pedro tudo bem? Sim estes são dos moles... ficam em aguardente e mais tarde faz-se uma calda de açúcar que se junta... deixa-se passar o tempo, vai-se provando e ajustando. O licor de dióspiro do ano passado já desapareceu...  este e o de murta são os preferidos cá de casa. Também fizemos de araçás, feijoa, framboesa e medronho...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2019 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro tudo bem? Sim estes são dos moles... ficam em aguardente e mais tarde faz-se uma calda de açúcar que se junta... deixa-se passar o tempo, vaise provando e ajustando. O licor de dióspiro do ano passado já desapareceu...  este e o de murta são os preferidos cá de casa. Também fizemos de araçás, feijoa, framboesa e medronho...



Olá, tudo bem sim, é sempre uma boa maneira de transformar parte da produção que já está madura de mais, ou em maior quantidade do que se consegue ir comendo, na semana passada andei a recolher também umas bagas de ,murta, mas é para fazer sementeira, e olha que elas estão bem bonitas e "gordinhas", as bagas de pilriteiro também não ficam atrás.
Os medronho ainda tenho de ir colher alguns.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 18:16)

Também já fiz vinagre de dióspiro mas este ano não tive paciência...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:02)

Primeiro dia da apanha da azeitona... Com chuva é mais difícil mas rendeu bem. Amanhã continuamos. 









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Primeiro dia da apanha da azeitona... Com chuva é mais difícil mas rendeu bem. Amanhã continuamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tens aí um bom início de colheita de azeitona, é verdade com a chuva todo o trabalho fica muito mais demorado e perigoso ao mesmo tempo, se bem que para quem tem as varejadouras é indiferente pois não precisam de subir á oliveira, por uma escada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já tens aí um bom início de colheita de azeitona, é verdade com a chuva todo o trabalho fica muito mais demorado e perigoso ao mesmo tempo, se bem que para quem tem as varejadouras é indiferente pois não precisam de subir á oliveira, por uma escada.


Eu não uso varejadoura. As oliveiras precisavam ser cortadas, por isso depois fomos tirando as azeitonas em cima dos panos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não uso varejadoura. As oliveiras precisavam ser cortadas, por isso depois fomos tirando as azeitonas em cima dos panos.



Então estás como eu, por cá toda a colheita é de forma manual, já pensei em comprar uma varejaroura, mas é um equipamento que só tem uso uma vez por ano, e depois fica o resto do tempo encostada lá num canto, e também tinha de ter muitas mais oliveiras para rentabilizar a compra.
Mas cada vez mais o olival tradicional, está a ficar mecanizado, cada vez se ve menos pessoas a colher de forma manual, pois é um trabalho moroso, e as pessoas como tem os seus trabalhos tem de fazer a apanha nas suas férias ou aos fim-de-semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então estás como eu, por cá toda a colheita é de forma manual, já pensei em comprar uma varejaroura, mas é um equipamento que só tem uso uma vez por ano, e depois fica o resto do tempo encostada lá num canto, e também tinha de ter muitas mais oliveiras para rentabilizar a compra.
> Mas cada vez mais o olival tradicional, está a ficar mecanizado, cada vez se ve menos pessoas a colher de forma manual, pois é um trabalho moroso, e as pessoas como tem os seus trabalhos tem de fazer a apanha nas suas férias ou aos fim-de-semana.


Aqui não. Não vejo as pessoas por aqui a usarem varejadouras... é tudo manual.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2019 às 21:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Primeiro dia da apanha da azeitona... Com chuva é mais difícil mas rendeu bem. Amanhã continuamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terminámos hoje ás 13h... apanhámos 221Kg de azeitona que renderam 15 litros de azeite. 
A maioria das minhas oliveiras ainda são novas excepto algumas antigas já existentes no terreno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:55)

*Portugal vai produzir mais maçãs, amêndoas e azeite este ano*

 *Portugal deverá produzir 354 mil toneladas de maçãs, o valor mais alto desde 1986. Destaque ainda para a produção de amêndoas e de olivais para azeite com um aumento de 55% e 20%, respetivamente.*
*https://eco.sapo.pt/2019/11/20/portugal-vai-produzir-mais-macas-amendoas-e-azeite-este-ano/*



*1,4 milhões de toneladas. INE diz que este ano a produção de tomate deverá ser das melhores de sempre*
MadreMedia / Lusa
20 nov 2019 13:37

A produção de tomate deverá estar ao nível "das melhores de sempre" e a de vinho manter-se na comparação com a vindima anterior, embora tenha diminuído no Ribatejo e Oeste, Alentejo e Algarve, estimou hoje o INE.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...o-de-tomate-devera-ser-das-melhores-de-sempre


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Between disse:


> As minhas lindíssimas e vigorosas pencas que tanto beneficiaram da chuva que caiu nos últimos tempos


És um "pai" orgulhoso das suas "crias"  Mas estás cheio de motivos para isso, são mesmo belíssimas, e super fotogénicas


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:23)

frederico disse:


> A alfarrobeira a escala global ate tem uma reduzida area de distribuicao. O valor economico do fruto e enorme.
> 
> Houve uma geracao recheada de velhos insuportaveis, desculpem mas e mesmo assim, que durante decadas nao venderam nem arrendaram as terras, e nao deixaram os filhos fazer nada. Por isso nao houve renovacao das arvores de sequeiro na regiao. Agora que esses proprietarios estao a partir deste mundo, os filhos e netos vendem e arrendam as terras, e quem investe quer lucro rapido, nao quer esperar 15 ou 20 anos. A alfarrobeira e uma arvore da Civilizacao, e uma vergonha o que se passa. Muitos dos cortes sao assassinos, pois destroem arvores que estao a fazer sebe, portanto para plantarem as arvores de regadio nao seria necessario darem dabo das alfarrobeiras. Em Portugal nao se respeitam as sebes nem os jardins, nao se respeita o tempo que uma arvore leva a crescer.* Conheco casos de casas que mudaram de proprietario, com belas arvores centenarias, mas como a nova dona nao gostavam de arvores mandaram cortar. Normalmente os pretextos sao futeis, e revelam uma certa inferioridade espiritual. Vejamos: as folhas sujam o chao; o barulho dos pardais nas arvores incomoda; tapa a vista da casa; faz alergias; acumula "bicharada". Conheco uma senhora que tinha uns belos pinheiros de Alepo com mais de 100 anos, as arvores nao incomodavam ninguem mas os vizinhos nao descansaram enquanto nao conseguiram que ela cortasse as arvores, e a camara obrigou-a mesmo a cortar. Alias o Estado e o primeiro a dar o mau exemplo.*


O drama dos últimos anos em muitos jardins históricos do Porto... terrível o que se está a passar por aqui. A casa é vendida e a primeira coisa que se faz é "limpar" completamente os jardins. Os portugueses são, de facto, uma espécie à parte... com raras exceções.


----------



## Between (28 Nov 2019 às 22:37)

João Pedro disse:


> És um "pai" orgulhoso das suas "crias"  Mas estás cheio de motivos para isso, são mesmo belíssimas, e super fotogénicas



Muito obrigado! Entretanto estas já foram todas vendidas/consumidas. O campo fica por esta altura muito mais vazio do que é normal, também merece descanso... mas por pouco tempo, em Janeiro/Fevereiro começam as grandes sementeiras e plantação de batatas.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 23:05)

Between disse:


> Muito obrigado! Entretanto estas já foram todas vendidas/consumidas. O campo fica por esta altura muito mais vazio do que é normal, também merece descanso... mas por pouco tempo, em Janeiro/Fevereiro começam as grandes sementeiras e plantação de batatas.


E que as batatas de 2020 venham tão grandes e bonitas quanto as de 2019


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

Hoje comemora-se o Dia Mundial do Solo, mas não é só hoje que nos devemos de lembrar dele, mas sim ao longo de todos os dias do ano, e inclusive das nossas vidas, compete-nos a nós todos, cuidar deste bem tão preciso, em que para se formar alguns centimetros de solo, pode demorar centenas e mesmo milhares de anos, mas bastam alguns meses, ou anos, para perdermos várias toneladas, sendo o principal factor a erosão, em que o solo nunca deveria de estar exposta durante o verão e inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 22:39)

*Alentejo. Produção de azeite pode parar, alertam cooperativas*
JORNAL I09/12/2019 20:10
Capacidade estática de armazenamento das unidades de receção de bagaço de azeitona está “praticamente esgotada”.

As três grandes unidades de receção de bagaço de azeitona proveniente dos lagares que processam toda a azeitona produzida no Alentejo já têm grande parte da sua capacidade estática de armazenamento esgotada. O alerta é da Confragi que refere ainda que “falta muito pouco para que todo o setor paralise, desde a apanha de azeitona aos lagares que a transformam, facto que a verificar-se poderá provocar prejuízos incalculáveis aos agricultores e empresas ligadas ao setor”.

Por outro lado, destaca a Confragi, “um verdadeiro caos ambiental poderá ocorrer ao não haver onde colocar aquele bagaço de azeitona”, num ano em que se estima que a produção atinja as 600 mil toneladas.

A Confragi destaca que a campanha de produção de azeite que está a decorrer “será a maior de sempre desde que existem registos” e que está prevista uma produção superior a 140 mil toneladas de azeite.

Através Fanazeites e da sua associada Ucasul – União de Cooperativa Agrícolas, o setor cooperativo tem vindo a sensibilizar as entidades responsáveis para esta situação.

“A ausência da aceitação de uma estratégia global equilibrada para o setor, pelos organismos competentes, tem provocado estes desequilíbrios estruturais, que estão já a penalizar todo o setor nacional, nomeadamente em Trás-os-Montes e no Alentejo, onde o estrangulamento na receção dos bagaços de azeitona levará ao colapso das atividades relacionadas”, acrescenta ainda a Confragi que, em conjunto com a Fenazeites vão reunir com a ministra da Agricultura.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/6795...-parar-alertam-cooperativas?seccao=Dinheiro_i


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2019 às 01:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Alentejo. Produção de azeite pode parar, alertam cooperativas*
> JORNAL I09/12/2019 20:10
> Capacidade estática de armazenamento das unidades de receção de bagaço de azeitona está “praticamente esgotada”.
> 
> ...


Mais uma vez, tem que ser o Governo, com o nosso dinheiro, a fazer mais uma cooperativa. Enfim, Portugal no seu melhor... 
Se fosse num país nórdico, os homens da cooperativa já tinham reunido dinheiro suficiente e possivelmente até já teriam construído um armazém novo, sem necessidade do Estado como financiador. 
Como estamos em Portugal, o Estado é que tem que fazer tudo.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Dez 2019 às 13:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais uma vez, tem que ser o Governo, com o nosso dinheiro, a fazer mais uma cooperativa. Enfim, Portugal no seu melhor...
> Se fosse num país nórdico, os homens da cooperativa já tinham reunido dinheiro suficiente e possivelmente até já teriam construído um armazém novo, sem necessidade do Estado como financiador.
> Como estamos em Portugal, o Estado é que tem que fazer tudo.


infelizmente é verdade sempre que se passa alguma coisa fazem barulho para que o governo trate do assunto, se chove muito o governo tem de compensar se é a seca tem de compensar e arranjar maneira de lá levar a água. Fora do assunto no outro dia tive uma conversa sobre as republicas de estudantes e a verdade é que são todas antigas, nos dias de hoje não se juntam para comprar casas para novas


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 12:18)

lost crops...   https://lostcrops.org/news/


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2020 às 23:00)

* Xylella fastidiosa já infectou 11 concelhos do Norte do país *
No período de um ano a perigosa bactéria já se expandiu por um território com quase 70 mil hectares de extensão e forçou a destruição 11.130 plantas das diferentes espécies.

Ninguém consegue travar a galopante proliferação da mais perigosa praga. A mais recente avaliação nacional alimenta os piores receios de que a doença se dissemine por olivais, vinhas e amendoais e dezenas de outras espécies de plantas e árvores de norte a sul do país.

Para fazer o ponto de situação na zona demarcada para controlar a propagação da _Xylella fastidiosa_, realizou-se no passado dia 6 de Fevereiro, nas instalações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte (DRAP Norte), no Porto, um ano depois de ter sido detectado o foco original em Viola Nova de Gaia.

A conclusão final do debate expressa a preocupação das entidades envolvidas no combate à proliferação da bactéria: apesar das acções e medidas de protecção fitossanitária na zona demarcada (ZD) de _Xylella fastidiosa_, os planos de contingência aplicados para controlar a doença “não foram capazes de impedir o surgimento de novos surtos”.

A propagação da bactéria estendeu-se para além de Vila Nova de Gaia, onde foi detectado o foco original no dia 3 de Janeiro de 2019, e alastrou-se aos concelhos de Castelo de Paiva, Espinho, Gondomar, Maia, Matosinhos, Ovar, Paredes, Porto, Santa Maria da Feira e Valongo, e cerca de 60 freguesias, conforme informação fornecida pela Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pesca do Norte. 

Nas 60 zonas infectadas foram recolhidas ao longo de 2019 “3535 amostras e destruídas 11.130 plantas de diferentes espécies hospedeiras da bactéria”, avança o documento final da reunião de 6 de Fevereiro. A bactéria pode estar associada a 58 espécies/géneros de plantas, entre elas, a amendoeira, a cerejeira, a ameixeira, a oliveira, o sobreiro, a figueira, bem como plantas ornamentais e da flora espontânea.

O trabalho desenvolvido por oito equipas do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas percorreu cerca de 50.000 quilómetros, na prospecção da _Xylella fastidiosa_, no decorrer do ano 2019. Mas o esforço despendido não afastou a “terrível ameaça” que a Direcção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV) define como “um dos principais problemas fitossanitários emergentes das últimas décadas”.

Numa lista publicada pelo Centro Comum de Investigação da Comissão e pela Autoridade Europeia para a Segurança dos Alimentos, em Outubro de 2019, sobre 20 pragas que exigem combate prioritário, a _Xylella fastidiosa_ é apontada como a que tem “maior impacto nas culturas agrícolas”. As duas instituições europeias admitem que a propagação da doença no seio dos países da UE possa vir a causar perdas anuais de produção de 5,5 mil milhões de euros e afectar “70% do valor de produção das oliveiras com mais de 30 anos e 35% das mais jovens, num cenário de propagação da bactéria por toda a União Europeia”.

É, contudo, em Itália, onde a _Xylella _surgiu pela primeira vez no continente europeu, que os efeitos dramáticos da doença continuam a fazer-se sentir. Os primeiros casos de infecção na Europa foram detectados em 2013 na região italiana da Apúlia. E também aqui as medidas de contenção não travaram a doença, que continua a disseminar-se a uma velocidade de dois quilómetros por mês e corre o risco de infectar todo o Sul da Itália. O jornal da Associação de Agricultores Italianos, _Il Punto Coldiretti_, destaca o “massacre de oliveiras que mudou a face e a paisagem da região” que produz “mais da metade do azeite virgem extra nacional e regista hoje um colapso de 65% da colheita”. Depois de penalizar a Apúlia, a bactéria corre o risco de infectar “todo o Sul da Itália” enfatiza órgão informativo da ATI, lembrando que a praga já “devastou milhares de famílias nos campos e nas fábricas, com a expansão da _Xylella_, que já atingiu 21 milhões de árvores” com a infestação a progredir.

Para amenizar o impacto que a presença da _Xylella _está a ter na dimensão ambiental, económico e social, o Governo italiano já disponibilizou 300 milhões de euros para “restaurar a herança produtiva destruída pela bactéria amaldiçoada e que provocou uma paisagem fantasmagórica”, vincou o presidente da organização Itália Olívicola, Fabrizio Pini, durante a reunião que manteve com o ministro italiano da Agricultura, no início de Fevereiro.

Em Portugal vive-se na expectativa que o novo olival possa resistir à _Xylella_. É sobre o impacto deste tipo de culturas na biodiversidade que se pronuncia Pedro Horta, membro do Movimento Alentejo Vivo (MAV). “As áreas contínuas, em grande densidade, de uma só cultura, criam condições ideais para a geração e proliferação de inimigos culturais e retiram grande parte do habitat aos organismos auxiliares que os poderiam regular. A criação de resistências por parte dos inimigos culturais pode gerar um ciclo vicioso com consequências potencialmente catastróficas”, adverte o ambientalista.

https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/23/e...a-ja-infectou-11-concelhos-norte-pais-1905045


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2020 às 21:58)

Como pode um pequeno sistema agroflorestal, ser tão diversificado, com vários tipos de árvores como pessegueiros, casuarina, carvalho-cerquinho, sobreiro, amieiro, pinheiro-manso, medronheiro, e outros tantos arbustos, como alecrim, alfazema, folhado, e não faltando claro as favas, couve-galega, e batatas, que nos pode servir de alimento, ou para os animais.
Toda esta plantação é ainda recente, foi finalizada agora no inicio do ano, e já estão os carvalhos a rebentar, e o salgueiro já levam 2 palmos de crescimento.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Mar 2020 às 22:14)

parece o meu quintal em meia dúzia de metros tenho pessegueiro, tangerineira, maracujá, romãs, avelã, amendoeira, limoeiro , azevinho, diospireiro. por baixo planto couves, fisalis, amoras, framboesas goji, groselhas e um loureiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2020 às 22:34)

camrov8 disse:


> parece o meu quintal em meia dúzia de metros tenho pessegueiro, tangerineira, maracujá, romãs, avelã, amendoeira, limoeiro , azevinho, diospireiro. por baixo planto couves, fisalis, amoras, framboesas goji, groselhas e um loureiro



É assim mesmo, até se consegue criar um verdadeiro micro-clima, por exemplo, quando plantas uma árvore tropical, junto a um citrino, para ser resguradada das geadas, e do ventos frios.
Este "mundo", é um autentico desafio, em que todos os dias, tens a curiosidade de ir ver, como está tudo a crescer, e em que num palmo de solo, consegues sempre colocar mais uma planta, e isto já para não dizer que todas as árvores crescem em conjunto, auxiliando-se umas ás outras, mesmo no crescimento.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Mar 2020 às 23:00)

regra geral não uso tratamentos, faço podas, mas infelizmente tive de usar artilharia pesada para tratar o limoeiro que foi atacado pela praga acho que a mosca do mediterrâneo que estava a atacar em força e como não há alternativa bio teve de ser


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2020 às 10:47)

*Tempestade “arruinou todo o ano agrícola” da Cova da Beira*
Uma forte tempestade, com chuva, granizo e vento, “abalou” na tarde deste domingo a Cova da Beira e pode ter arruinado em definitivo aquele que já estava a ser um ano muito negativo em termos agrícolas nos concelhos do Fundão, Covilhã e Belmonte.

As quedas de árvores e de estruturas, as inundações e alguns despistes de automóveis em diversos locais lançaram o susto e a preocupação em muitas localidades, mas é na agricultura que os danos vão ter um impacto mais significativo.

“Quando pensávamos que nada podia piorar um ano que já estava a ser mau, acontece uma calamidade destas. Andávamos a contar as cerejas boas, para as colhermos nas próximas semanas, mas se calhar vamos verificar que pouco ou nado restou. Começo a pensar que o prejuízo este ano vai chegar aos 90 por cento”, explica ao JF o empresário Paulo Ribeiro, que lidera uma das maiores empresas do setor na região.

Para além da cereja, “também o pêssego, a maçã e a pêra levaram uma ‘pancada’ muito grande com este granizo tão forte. Na Capinha, por exemplo, há locais que acumularam 20 centímetros de granizo, uma coisa indescritível. O granizo fere a pele dos frutos. Vamos tentar tratá-la, mas mesmo que ainda consiga recuperar, vai ficar machada e perder quase todo o valor comercial”, conta o empresário, que imediatamente se deslocou para os terrenos: “Já passei em diferente propriedades nossas e é difícil descrever. Também os meus colegas do setor andam na rua. Como deve compreender, toda a gente está em choque com esta situação. Isto arruinou o ano agrícola.”

Jornal do Fundão


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2020 às 17:03)

*Abóbora com 610 kg produzida no Algarve*

José Santos cultivou ainda uma melancia com 50 quilos e uma meloa com 19,3 quilos.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/abobora-com-610-kg-produzida-no-algarve


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2020 às 21:51)

*Ministério da Agricultura alerta para a entrega de sementes não solicitadas pelo correio*

O Ministério da Agricultura alerta para o envio, por via postal, de pequenos pacotes de sementes, não solicitados, provenientes de países asiáticos. Esta situação está também a ser reportada em vários países da União Europeia e por países terceiros.

As embalagens não estão identificadas como contendo sementes e, para além das sementes de várias espécies vegetais, constatou-se que estas poderão ainda conter solo, larvas mortas ou, ainda, estruturas de fungos.

Nenhuma destas embalagens vem acompanhada de Certificado Fitossanitário, documento que atesta o cumprimento de exigências fitossanitárias do país, o que acarreta sérios riscos do ponto de vista da sanidade vegetal, pela possibilidade de veicularem pragas e doenças ou ainda pelo perigo de se tratarem de espécies nocivas ou invasoras.

Solicita-se, a todos os que recebam embalagens de sementes não solicitadas, que não as semeiem, nem as coloquem no lixo. Pede-se, assim, que as mesmas sejam entregues num serviço regional da Direção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária ou numa Direção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas. Caso não seja possível a entrega em mãos, agradece-se que estas sementes sejam enviadas, com a embalagem original, incluindo a etiqueta de expedição, para a Direção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária (DGAV, Campo Grande 50 - 1700-093 Lisboa), devendo ser indicado um contacto tendo em conta a eventual necessidade de recolha de esclarecimentos adicionais.

https://www.portugal.gov.pt/pt/gc22...Npf1_DBIfGyIhr0Y6ftIiBNv5qU1Ry1C6HMYGcWMxoy9s


----------



## camrov8 (1 Set 2020 às 22:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Ministério da Agricultura alerta para a entrega de sementes não solicitadas pelo correio*
> 
> O Ministério da Agricultura alerta para o envio, por via postal, de pequenos pacotes de sementes, não solicitados, provenientes de países asiáticos. Esta situação está também a ser reportada em vários países da União Europeia e por países terceiros.
> 
> ...


tenho um limoeiro que esta atacado com a nova peste ando a tentar de tudo , a unica coisa que tem ajudado é mafu casa e plantas, eu sei mas tem de ser pois nada natural a trava


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2020 às 12:34)

camrov8 disse:


> tenho um limoeiro que esta atacado com a nova peste ando a tentar de tudo , a unica coisa que tem ajudado é mafu casa e plantas, eu sei mas tem de ser pois nada natural a trava



Essa praga de que falas é provável que seja a psilla africana, o que é de facto é que cada vez mais vamos ter de enfrentar estas novas doenças que muitos estragos e prejuízos podem causar ás nossas culturas.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Set 2020 às 12:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Essa praga de que falas é provável que seja a psilla africana, o que é de facto é que cada vez mais vamos ter de enfrentar estas novas doenças que muitos estragos e prejuízos podem causar ás nossas culturas.


sim essa mesma tenho conseguido lidar com as pestes mais comuns sem grandes químicos , mas esta esta difícil  já lhe dei uma boa poda e aguentou mas rapidamente é atacado  , por isso é a unica que em que uso pesticida , já li que estão a iniciar a largada de um parasita especifico . tenho uma tangerineira também atacada mas que parece tem mais resistência que o limoeiro


----------



## Thomar (3 Set 2020 às 10:33)

Eu aqui tenho também tangerineiras e laranjeiras atingidas por uma praga, mas não sei se é essa? As laranjeiras foram só um pouco atingidas, mas as tangerineiras estão mais atingidas , não na sua totalidade mas apenas em alguns ramos, diria que talvez entre 15% a 20%, deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei agora dos ramos afectados:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2020 às 12:19)

Thomar disse:


> Eu aqui tenho também tangerineiras e laranjeiras atingidas por uma praga, mas não sei se é essa? As laranjeiras foram só um pouco atingidas, mas as tangerineiras estão mais atingidas , não na sua totalidade mas apenas em alguns ramos, diria que talvez entre 15% a 20%, deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei agora dos ramos afectados:



Pelo aspecto das folhas não me parece ser a Psila Africana, mas deixo-te aqui o link da divulgação efectuada pela DRAP NORTE.

http://www.drapnorte.gov.pt/drapn/conteudos/fito/Ficha_de_Divulgacao_Trioza_erytreae.pdf


----------



## camrov8 (3 Set 2020 às 13:56)

Thomar disse:


> Eu aqui tenho também tangerineiras e laranjeiras atingidas por uma praga, mas não sei se é essa? As laranjeiras foram só um pouco atingidas, mas as tangerineiras estão mais atingidas , não na sua totalidade mas apenas em alguns ramos, diria que talvez entre 15% a 20%, deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei agora dos ramos afectados:


estas com sorte não é maldita que anda a tirar o sono a quem tem citrinos


----------



## camrov8 (3 Set 2020 às 13:59)

e este o aspeto das folhas atacadas


----------



## Thomar (4 Set 2020 às 14:35)

camrov8 disse:


> e este o aspeto das folhas atacadas


Não consigo visualizar a imagem.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2020 às 19:03)




----------



## Thomar (4 Set 2020 às 21:18)

camrov8 disse:


>



Sim, bem mais agreste do que eu tenho...


----------



## AnDré (9 Ago 2021 às 12:08)

Aos 900m de altitude, meses quentes de verão são sinónimo de bons produtos  agriculas. O ano passado, com Julho quente, houve batatas, feijão, cebola e milho com fartura.

Este ano, a 9 de Agosto, o feijão verde ainda está a florir. As batatas e as cebolas já estão criadas mas não cresceram.
Consequências das geadas tardias, da muita chuva de Junho e de um Julho sem calor. 

O ano passado uma cebola era 4 dessas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Em contra partida a serra ainda está verde, mas repleta de mato, que se fartou de crescer em Julho. Mais uns dias e fica pólvora.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2022 às 23:29)

Boas ando com esta dúvida à algum tempo...
Tenho reparado nestas manchas nas folhas de Alfarrobeiras e em diversos períodos do ano. Muitas acabam por cair! Sei que existe um período com uma desfolha natural e consequente renovação da copa mas não parece ser este o caso.

Geralmente reparo nessas necroses algures na Primavera e coincidente com a tal renovação da copa que mencionei. Entretanto esta foto é de agora de Janeiro.
Para mim parece-me uma espécie de antracnose mas em todas as pesquisas não aparece nenhuma referência a esta maleita relativamente à alfarrobeira
Aliás praticamente não se lhe conhecem doenças.

@frederico talvez saibas algo sobre isto?
ou algum expert que visite aqui o fórum...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2022 às 23:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas ando com esta dúvida à algum tempo...
> Tenho reparado nestas manchas nas folhas de Alfarrobeiras e em diversos períodos do ano. Muitas acabam por cair! Sei que existe um período com uma desfolha natural e consequente renovação da copa mas não parece ser este o caso.Ver anexo 991
> 
> Geralmente reparo nessas necroses algures na Primavera e coincidente com a tal renovação da copa que mencionei. Entretanto esta foto é de agora de Janeiro.
> ...



Entretanto descobri a referência a este fungo...
https://www.google.com/search?q=Pse...=UTF-8#sbfbu=1&pi=Pseudocercospora ceratoniae


creio que é isto mesmo...


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2022 às 17:32)

Já vi algumas árvores afectadas que perderam muitas folhas. 



			https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medioambiente/portal_web/web/temas_ambientales/montes/plagas/fichas_plagas_enfermedades/cercosporiosis_algarrobo.pdf
		


Os andaluzes recomendam a recolha das folhas, e a sua queima.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2022 às 19:11)

frederico disse:


> Já vi algumas árvores afectadas que perderam muitas folhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela partilha! ( Já agora... nuestros hermanos bem mais evoluídos do que nós!)

Ultimamente tenho reparado nessas manchas nas folhas e em diversas árvores. Ainda não vi nenhum caso especialmente grave mas geralmente a desfolha é considerável com consequente perda de vigor da árvore.
Penso que o stress a que as árvores tem estado sujeitas bem como o clima irregular tem potenciado o surgimento da doença. Já não se vêm árvores 100% saudáveis a não ser na próximidade de muros/estradas ou na proximidade de água.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mai 2022 às 01:34)

Boa noite, desenterrando este tópico face ao meu desespero , peço a ajuda dos mais entendidos para me explicarem o porquê das folhas dos meus tomateiros estarem a enrolar e a amarelar do nada.

Apliquei calda bordalesa a semana passada e estou na ideia que possa ter sido fitotoxidade, mas já vi tanta coisa por aí que não faço ideia do que se trata.

Os tomateiros estavam a crescer bem até à 3 dias atrás e do nada sucede isto. Não quero mesmo perder a cultura que me tem dado um trabalhão gigantesco. 

Muito obrigado desde já. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2022 às 02:15)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, desenterrando este tópico face ao meu desespero , peço a ajuda dos mais entendidos para me explicarem o porquê das folhas dos meus tomateiros estarem a enrolar e a amarelar do nada.
> 
> Apliquei calda bordalesa a semana passada e estou na ideia que possa ter sido fitotoxidade, mas já vi tanta coisa por aí que não faço ideia do que se trata.
> 
> ...



Fizeste uma pesquisa na net? Por exemplo, aqui tem 4 passos que podem desvendar o problema.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Mai 2022 às 03:41)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, desenterrando este tópico face ao meu desespero , peço a ajuda dos mais entendidos para me explicarem o porquê das folhas dos meus tomateiros estarem a enrolar e a amarelar do nada.
> 
> Apliquei calda bordalesa a semana passada e estou na ideia que possa ter sido fitotoxidade, mas já vi tanta coisa por aí que não faço ideia do que se trata.
> 
> ...



Tomateiros não são o meu forte mas a julgar por esses sinais apostaria em estágio inicial de doença provocada pelo vírus TYLCV, e a confirmar-se não há nada que se possa fazer , a não ser claro, cortar as plantas já doentes.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jul 2022 às 00:27)

Fica aqui uma imagem de tomateiros Algarvios 
Não parece mas estão a ser atacadas por míldio em baixo


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2022 às 20:40)

Alfarroba em protesto: Produtores vão manifestar-se junto à Câmara de Loulé​








						Alfarroba em protesto: Produtores vão manifestar-se junto à Câmara de Loulé - Postal do Algarve
					

O antigo presidente das câmaras municipais de Faro e Tavira, Macário Correia é uma das vozes ativas do movimento de indignação.




					postal.pt
				




Não se passa nada, todos sabem mas ninguém resolve o problema.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2022 às 13:19)

https://phys.org/news/2022-09-thyme-almond-trees-mitigates-climate.html


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 00:27)

Orion disse:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-09-thyme-almond-trees-mitigates-climate.html



Tomilho e alcaparras?  

Tomei a liberdade de inserir aqui a tradução Google, para facilitar a leitura:

"O estudo de caso onde o projeto Diverfarming experimenta a diversificação de culturas em amendoeiras. Crédito: Diverfarming A introdução de culturas perenes nas ruelas dos pomares de amêndoa de sequeiro mediterrânico reduz as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa e aumenta o sequestro de carbono do solo, de acordo com o último estudo do projeto Diverfarming.
 A agricultura tornou-se uma fonte de emissões de gases de efeito estufa devido à intensificação do cultivo e ao alto uso de insumos; no entanto, tem grande potencial para ser um sumidouro de carbono. De fato, os solos agrícolas apresentam uma oportunidade única para o sequestro de carbono e para a compensação de emissões se geridos adequadamente. Na procura de uma gestão que ajude a combater as alterações climáticas e mantenha (ou até aumente) a produtividade da terra, o projeto Diverfarming tem apostado na introdução de duas culturas perenes (tomilho e alcaparras) nas ruelas de um pomar de amendoeiras de sequeiro em Múrcia, com lavoura reduzida.

Uma equipe formada por pesquisadores da Universidade Politécnica de Cartagena (UPCT) e do CEBAS-CSIC avaliou o efeito de curto prazo deste consórcio em relação ao monocultivo com lavoura, quanto às emissões de CO2 do solo e seu teor de carbono orgânico. Eles mediram as emissões de dióxido de carbono e óxido de nitrogênio por dois anos. As emissões de dióxido de carbono diminuíram nos sistemas consorciados, no que diz respeito à prática de plantio direto em comparação ao monocultivo (além disso, foi demonstrado que os picos nas emissões ocorreram após o plantio direto em dias quentes, portanto, recomenda-se evitar o plantio direto em dias quentes).

O sistema envolvendo a introdução de tomilho foi o que levou a um maior aumento do carbono orgânico total do solo, devido ao alto rendimento de tomilho, além do rendimento de amêndoa. No caso das alcaparras, seriam necessários mais dois anos para verificar o nível de carbono orgânico total do solo. Considerando que essas culturas introduzidas em linhas entre a cultura principal podem ser posteriormente comercializadas, o aumento da produtividade econômica da terra também é um fator importante na escolha desse tipo de sistema de consórcio. De fato, no caso do tomilho, foram obtidos até sete litros de óleo essencial por hectare e sem nenhum efeito negativo na produção de amêndoas. A combinação de culturas parece uma ação eficaz para obter aumentos de matéria orgânica do solo em curto prazo, evitando perdas de solo e reduzindo as emissões de gases de efeito estufa. Essas técnicas estariam alinhadas com a estratégia do Pacto Verde Europeu e da legislação climática europeia que caminha para a neutralidade climática na atividade agrícola em 2050."


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2022 às 14:17)

Vi esta notícia e fiquei um pouco incrédulo.









						Chuva em setembro: para as pastagens veio cedo, para a agricultura vem tarde
					

A chuva não está a agradar a todos: no Alentejo, os produtores de gado dizem que chegaram fora de tempo. A chuva que tem caído tem destruído o pouco que ainda havia nos campos para os animais.




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## Hazores (3 Nov 2022 às 23:13)

Não creio que este seja o tópico mais adequado, Mas vou deixar aqui a minha questão se alguém souber responder....
Alguém conhece alguma equação que consiga estimar o sequestro de carbono de uma pastagem?


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 03:30)

Hazores disse:


> Não creio que este seja o tópico mais adequado, Mas vou deixar aqui a minha questão se alguém souber responder....
> Alguém conhece alguma equação que consiga estimar o sequestro de carbono de uma pastagem?


É uma questão pertinente e interessante, mas não tenho conhecimentos. No entanto também gostava de saber se há algo mais concreto e geral do que alguns estudos locais que se podem encontrar em pesquisa da Google.


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2022 às 18:37)




----------

